# 2019 big reaper picture and teaser thread



## LadyGoats

I can’t wait to start seeing the pictures!


----------



## bethene

Me either!!!


----------



## bethene

Bump this up!


----------



## bethene

Looking forward to teasers. Now to tease or not to tease......


----------



## The Auditor

Well what are you doing over here? You're supposed to be up there!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

well if we are sharing teasers










edit; victim I hope you are paying attention to this board as I have decided this here is how I will identify myself! When you get the item with this on it, you will know it was me. Muwhahahahaha!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Oh my favorite thread


----------



## Saki.Girl

Teaser time


----------



## deathrisesagain

I am looking forward to this. I have spent the past few days trying to hunt down where i can get the things on my victim's list, especially because some of it i know nothing about and have never looked for.


----------



## A little bit scary

what could I be....who I could be for....


----------



## BR1MSTON3

deathrisesagain said:


> I am looking forward to this. I have spent the past few days trying to hunt down where i can get the things on my victim's list, especially because some of it i know nothing about and have never looked for.


Don't be afraid to reach out to others in a side conversation. There are a lot of creative peeps who are more than willing to help out and sometimes bouncing ideas off of them helps get over that hump


----------



## Andromalius

deathrisesagain said:


> I am looking forward to this. I have spent the past few days trying to hunt down where i can get the things on my victim's list, especially because some of it i know nothing about and have never looked for.


Same boat here ?


----------



## Saki.Girl

soon the fun of pics will start can not wait


----------



## WitchyKitty

A little bit scary said:


> View attachment 717007
> what could I be....who I could be for....


Super creepy eye, maybe??


----------



## WitchyKitty

Saki.Girl said:


> Teaser time
> View attachment 717000


I will love it!


----------



## WitchyKitty

BR1MSTON3 said:


> well if we are sharing teasers
> View attachment 716986
> 
> 
> 
> edit; victim I hope you are paying attention to this board as I have decided this here is how I will identify myself! When you get the item with this on it, you will know it was me. Muwhahahahaha!


I will keep this in mind! (Or try, anyway...maybe I should write this down...)


----------



## PumpkinPrincette

YES! I got my first ever victim! I'm so excited!!! I hope I can find them something creepily good with where I'm going this weekend....


----------



## BR1MSTON3

I've been reaped!! Ok so it is the prize from Saki but it feels like a Reap and I am counting it! What a wonderful kit of mixed media type paper crafts. I really love the mini Witches Apothecary Journal complete with several pages and even some tea! She even included a couple of fabric squares which I am going to work into my first attempt at a Halloween Quilt. Thank you Saki for kicking off this season in style!


----------



## deathrisesagain

congrats Br1m. Keep us posted on the quilt. That would be interesting to see.


----------



## Momof2!

What a fun surprise. Witch tea sounds interesting. Let us know how it is.


----------



## WitchyKitty

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I've been reaped!! Ok so it is the prize from Saki but it feels like a Reap and I am counting it! What a wonderful kit of mixed media type paper crafts. I really love the mini Witches Apothecary Journal complete with several pages and even some tea! She even included a couple of fabric squares which I am going to work into my first attempt at a Halloween Quilt. Thank you Saki for kicking off this season in style!
> 
> View attachment 717164
> 
> 
> View attachment 717165
> 
> 
> View attachment 717166


Love! Congrats on being the first winner!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I've been reaped!! Ok so it is the prize from Saki but it feels like a Reap and I am counting it! What a wonderful kit of mixed media type paper crafts. I really love the mini Witches Apothecary Journal complete with several pages and even some tea! She even included a couple of fabric squares which I am going to work into my first attempt at a Halloween Quilt. Thank you Saki for kicking off this season in style!
> 
> View attachment 717164
> 
> 
> View attachment 717165
> 
> 
> View attachment 717166


You are so very welcome i am glad i could start the season off right for you


----------



## Ladyfrog

Teaser... some will know what this is but that's only a small part of the puzzle!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Ladyfrog said:


> Teaser... some will know what this is but that's only a small part of the puzzle!


It kinda looks like a Halloween themed "Ugly Sweater" or quilt, or video game screen...but made out of text symbols??? LOL, I have no idea. I guess I'm not one of those who will know what this is...but if it's for me, I'm sure I'll love it!


----------



## Andromalius

We’re watching you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tannasgach

Congratulations Br!m, you lucky dawg!! That's a fantastic, bewitchy package Saki put together. Great job Saki! Really love the journal!


----------



## A little bit scary

_*when you are at work laughing manically to yourself, for you know some people are already being reaped and you have chosen to get your victim something that will make them wait to the bitter end*_


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

1st teaser in the mail TODAY.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Famous Pumpkin said:


> 1st teaser in the mail TODAY. If you see this in the return address, it's from ME!


It's adorable...but why did you post the teaser and give yourself away?? Now your victim will know who you are when they get this, lol. (EDITED to remove picture of the item from the quote)


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

WitchyKitty said:


> It's adorable...but why did you post the teaser and give yourself away?? Now your victim will know who you are when they get this, lol.


I am new to this. I was following *BR1MSTON3's lead in an earlier thread. Not sure how this works.  Should I delete my post?*


----------



## LadyGoats

Famous Pumpkin said:


> I am new to this. I was following *BR1MSTON3's lead in an earlier thread. Not sure how this works.  Should I delete my post?*


If you don’t want your victim to know who you are, yes! If you don’t mind them knowing, leave it. It can go either way!


----------



## Momof2!

Most 


Famous Pumpkin said:


> I am new to this. I was following *BR1MSTON3's lead in an earlier thread. Not sure how this works.  Should I delete my post?*


Most the time who you are isn’t revealed to the victim until the final package. I can’t say for sure, but BR1MSTON3’s teaser will probably be a clue on something in the final package.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Momof2! said:


> Most
> 
> Most the time who you are isn’t revealed to the victim until the final package. I can’t say for sure, but BR1MSTON3’s teaser will probably be a clue on something in the final package.


Thanks!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Famous Pumpkin said:


> I am new to this. I was following *BR1MSTON3's lead in an earlier thread. Not sure how this works.  Should I delete my post?*


Like others have said, yes, we normally don't reveal ourselves until the final, big reaper box...and even then, you usually reveal yourself in a note or card inside the box with the gifts.

Your Victim is the one who will post this teaser when they receive it...just as if you receive a teaser, you will post it.

What others are doing are picture teasers...it's usually a small part or piece of a gift, or supplies that you are working with to make a gift, to leave us all guessing what it could be or who it could be for. So, for example, if what you just posted had been in the main reap, you would have just posted a tiny picture of, say, the corner of that item...just a "tease" of the item.

(you probably shouldn't do a teaser pic of a mailed out teaser, because, again, that could still give you away early if they figure out that the corner of the item you took the teaser pic of looks like it could be part of the teaser they just got in the mail. I would only take partial teaser pics of items that will be in the final big box, but that's me.)

I hope that makes sense! If you have any questions, still, feel free to ask!! ? 

If you don't want your big reaper box reveal to be ruined, edit your post, or, if you can't have a MOD do it for you.

Side Note: I edited my own reply to your teaser to remove the picture from the quote in case you do delete yours.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Odd reply to myself...please delete...


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Momof2! said:


> Most
> 
> Most the time who you are isn’t revealed to the victim until the final package. I can’t say for sure, but BR1MSTON3’s teaser will probably be a clue on something in the final package.



This is true and should have been a little more specific. I will put it in the final package. That said, there is nothing wrong with your victim knowing who you are if that is the case. I personally am a little devilish and try to leave clues only


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

BR1MSTON3 said:


> This is true and should have been a little more specific. I will put it in the final package. That said, there is nothing wrong with your victim knowing who you are if that is the case. I personally am a little devilish and try to leave clues only


No worries! Rookie mistake by me. How can I get a MOD to delete my post with the ohoto? Thanks, all!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Famous Pumpkin said:


> No worries! Rookie mistake by me. How can I get a MOD to delete my post with the ohoto? Thanks, all!


Reach out to Saki if you want to delete, but you can go into edit still since it has not been that long and just change it to a simple message and cut the picture out


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Reach out to Saki if you want to delete, but you can go into edit still since it has not been that long and just change it to a simple message and cut the picture out


Edited. Thanks!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

Me - I'm bad I never reveal ourselves to our victim. Let them ponder who we were till the end of time.


----------



## yoboseiyo

Ladyfrog said:


> Teaser... some will know what this is but that's only a small part of the puzzle!


oooh, embroidery. that's gonna be fancy.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Great prize Br1mston3! It all looks great! Congratulations!


----------



## Spookie pookie

If you find, either curly or straight white dog hair you'll know it was me


----------



## WitchyKitty

Spookie pookie said:


> View attachment 717322
> View attachment 717320
> 
> If you find, either curly or straight white dog hair you'll know it was me


Hahahaha!! Is your teaser a close up picture of your doggie?!  Either that, are you sending someone an abominable snowman??


----------



## Momof2!

I consider dog hair an accesory.


----------



## Godcrusher

The new items are bought dear victim. Now some crafting begins....muwahahaha..cough....cough...muwahaha….you get the point.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

This is my favorite part of the year !! I can't wait to start seeing what you all get. I wanted to join so bad but I kept flip floppin' and in the end decided I just didn't need more stuff. I sort of regret it now....I always do that. 
If rescue reapers are needed this time around , I would like to do that. Hopefully won't be needed though.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Andromalius said:


> View attachment 717218
> 
> We’re watching you!!!!!!!!!!!


I have no idea what this is but I want it !! Love the look of that beauty.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Momof2! said:


> I consider dog hair an accesory.


Mine is cat fur, lol. There will probably be some in my Victim's box...it can't be helped...


----------



## Ladyfrog

WitchyKitty said:


> Mine is cat fur, lol. There will probably be some in my Victim's box...it can't be helped...


Same here!


----------



## Momof2!

WitchyKitty said:


> Mine is cat fur, lol. There will probably be some in my Victim's box...it can't be helped...


Oh, I have cat fur too! Possilby some horse hair that came in with me. In case it isn't obvious..we are animal people. I work at a Veterinary Hospital (23 years now). I can't imagine being without all my fur babies. There is an almost 80 pound "puppy" in my lap right now as I type.


----------



## bethene

That's so awesome momof2! Mine is all cat hair!


----------



## Ladyfrog

Oh Momof2 I wish I had some horse hair on me! I really miss having a horse but darnit, my husband won't let me put one in the garage


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

Momof2! said:


> I consider dog hair an accesory.


I've got a friend with a small collie breed she claims dog hair is a condiment in her house... YUM??? I have great danes and with the BIG one who looks more Mastiff then Dane, slobber is our drug of choice.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

Ladyfrog said:


> Oh Momof2 I wish I had some horse hair on me! I really miss having a horse but darnit, my husband won't let me put one in the garage


 Bad hubby... knowing where you live I'd LOVE having a horse to take and ride on the beach or up in the woods to the grocery or even the DQ HECK any old where. Had to bring my colt home for the summer when I was in college. I lived in Chicago. Didn't get into town before the stable I was going to board him closed so he stayed overnight in my mom's basement. Here I though I snuck him in but the next morning mom heard from ALL the neighbors. Me I didn't see an problem our place was an old farm house on 1/2 acre after all... not my fault all the other places around us were now apartments. LOL


----------



## Momof2!

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I've got a friend with a small collie breed she claims dog hair is a condiment in her house... YUM??? I have great danes and with the BIG one who looks more Mastiff then Dane, slobber is our drug of choice.


Years ago I had a Neapolitan Mastiff. I know all about slobber.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I can't wait to start seeing some more pictures! I know it's early in the game, but I love seeing all the awesome stuff people get!!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

Hi there victim. Something wicked is heading your way soon. It’s in the cards!


----------



## Ladyfrog

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Bad hubby... knowing where you live I'd LOVE having a horse to take and ride on the beach or up in the woods to the grocery or even the DQ HECK any old where. Had to bring my colt home for the summer when I was in college. I lived in Chicago. Didn't get into town before the stable I was going to board him closed so he stayed overnight in my mom's basement. Here I though I snuck him in but the next morning mom heard from ALL the neighbors. Me I didn't see an problem our place was an old farm house on 1/2 acre after all... not my fault all the other places around us were now apartments. LOL


Stinkerbell you slay me ?


----------



## autumnbr33ze

Hi! Question! Do we need to send multiple packages or can all the gifts be together in one? And what’s the ideal time to send it? Gracias.


----------



## X-Pired

autumnbr33ze said:


> Hi! Question! Do we need to send multiple packages or can all the gifts be together in one? And what’s the ideal time to send it? Gracias.


You can do either, whichever works best for you. Some folks send multiple small boxes as teasers throughout the timeline, others just send one larger box, usually toward the end of the deadline. It really doesn't matter as long as you have fun with it.


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> I can't wait to start seeing some more pictures! I know it's early in the game, but I love seeing all the awesome stuff people get!!


Me to i hope my victim post pics soon cause i did not take any pics other then the spell book i made


----------



## Andromalius

Part one is on the way dear victim. ??


----------



## Spookie pookie

Saki.Girl said:


> Me to i hope my victim post pics soon cause i did not take any pics other then the spell book i made


Could they be away on holidays?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Hi there victim. Something wicked is heading your way soon. It’s in the cards!
> 
> View attachment 717393


Love this!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Ooooohhhhh Saki's Victim....where are yoooooouuuu?? We want to see pictures!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Andromalius said:


> View attachment 717482
> 
> Part one is on the way dear victim. ??


Oooh...witchy!!


----------



## Shadow Panther

I need to get my teasers in. Maybe I will borrow Witch Kitty’s idea do you know who I am.......hmmm.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Shadow Panther said:


> I need to get my teasers in. Maybe I will borrow Witch Kitty’s idea do you know who I am.......hmmm.


I'm not sure which idea you wish to use of mine...but borrow away!! LOL


----------



## Tannasgach

Saki.Girl said:


> Me to i hope my victim post pics soon cause i did not take any pics other then the spell book i made


Saki, something doesn't seem right here. Have you heard from your victim at all? Have they been posting on the forum? Did you triple check the address lol?

I hope everything is ok with them. Maybe their computer crashed or something happened and they can't get online right now. Why don't you hop on your bike and ride on over there and check things out for us ? and while you're there take pictures, we all want to see your reap!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Spookie pookie said:


> Could they be away on holidays?


no i pm them they received it and so just waiting for them to post


----------



## Saki.Girl

Tannasgach said:


> Saki, something doesn't seem right here. Have you heard from your victim at all? Have they been posting on the forum? Did you triple check the address lol?
> 
> I hope everything is ok with them. Maybe their computer crashed or something happened and they can't get online right now. Why don't you hop on your bike and ride on over there and check things out for us ? and while you're there take pictures, we all want to see your reap!


i pm them to make sure they got it they replied to my pm they got it loved it and were taking photos to post. so just waiting for them to post


----------



## Tannasgach

Saki.Girl said:


> i pm them to make sure they got it they replied to my pm they got it loved it and were taking photos to post. so just waiting for them to post


YAY!!!!!


----------



## Momof2!

I'm excited to see it!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I've been reaped!! Ok so it is the prize from Saki but it feels like a Reap and I am counting it! What a wonderful kit of mixed media type paper crafts. I really love the mini Witches Apothecary Journal complete with several pages and even some tea! She even included a couple of fabric squares which I am going to work into my first attempt at a Halloween Quilt. Thank you Saki for kicking off this season in style!


Wow! That really is like a reap! So generous of you Saki and such great stuff!



Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Me - I'm bad I never reveal ourselves to our victim. Let them ponder who we were till the end of time.


This would drive me crazy Stinkerbell....literally. I would keep searching and searching trying to figure out who it was! 

Cant' wait to see the pictures of what you sent in this years reap Saki!


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> Ooooohhhhh Saki's Victim....where are yoooooouuuu?? We want to see pictures!!!!


I know right where are you lol


----------



## 66539

WE HAVE BEEN REAPED.... 

Our packages arrived two days ago on our doorstep and we are totally thrilled. There are so many amazing things that will find their way into our haunt this year. This was our first time being part of the Secret Reapers and we can't think of a better introduction to the mayhem and fun of it all than having Saki Girl as our reaper. Thank you so much for everything. (If you need pictures, we have them. These are just the ones we whittled down so the moderators wouldn't come after us for using up too much bandwidth. hahaha)










On the left is what we found outside our door when we arrived home. A witch's staff, lanterns, a spoon, fabric, a pedestal, a broom, and two boxes full of goodies. Inside, Derrick is opening up the boxes and I'm doing the whole giddy guy with a phone camera in his hands. You would have to know Derrick to realize how rare it is to see him smiling. That grin from ear to ear never left the entire unboxing. It all started out with bones... bunches and bunches of bones. 










There were witch's lanterns, potions, books, lanterns and signs... so many wonderful things. Saki Girl calls it a spell book, but really, there are pages and pages of botanical guides that are just beautiful. It's too beautiful to call a spell book, and it's actually a good read as well. The white triangle on the left is a geode. Derrick loves crystals, so again, that smile of his never left.










UV lights and flickering LED lights that look like fluorescent tubes. Even more lanterns and potion bottles mix with a gargoyle, a brass cauldron and a little pirate that will be a part of the witches shack.










And lastly... but not leastly... or at least we thinkly,  A poison apple potion bottle and an oil lantern that we will rewire so that we can have it glowing safely in the witches shack. It's not that they're more important than all the rest so they got their own picture. It was just that I set them aside in a cubbyhole before I took their pictures and forgot them until just this moment when I was looking at the place they have on our shelves. 

Again, Thanks so much, Saki Girl. Words fail us. But if there was a word, we think it would probably be WAHOOOOooooooooo.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Awesome reap chubstuff. Love to see pictures of your witches shack once you get it up with those lanterns and book


----------



## Saki.Girl

chubstuff said:


> WE HAVE BEEN REAPED....
> 
> Our packages arrived two days ago on our doorstep and we are totally thrilled. There are so many amazing things that will find their way into our haunt this year. This was our first time being part of the Secret Reapers and we can't think of a better introduction to the mayhem and fun of it all than having Saki Girl as our reaper. Thank you so much for everything. (If you need pictures, we have them. These are just the ones we whittled down so the moderators wouldn't come after us for using up too much bandwidth. hahaha)
> 
> View attachment 717589
> 
> 
> On the left is what we found outside our door when we arrived home. A witch's staff, lanterns, a spoon, fabric, a pedestal, a broom, and two boxes full of goodies. Inside, Derrick is opening up the boxes and I'm doing the whole giddy guy with a phone camera in his hands. You would have to know Derrick to realize how rare it is to see him smiling. That grin from ear to ear never left the entire unboxing. It all started out with bones... bunches and bunches of bones.
> 
> View attachment 717590
> 
> 
> There were witch's lanterns, potions, books, lanterns and signs... so many wonderful things. Saki Girl calls it a spell book, but really, there are pages and pages of botanical guides that are just beautiful. It's too beautiful to call a spell book, and it's actually a good read as well. The white triangle on the left is a geode. Derrick loves crystals, so again, that smile of his never left.
> 
> View attachment 717591
> 
> 
> UV lights and flickering LED lights that look like fluorescent tubes. Even more lanterns and potion bottles mix with a gargoyle, a brass cauldron and a little pirate that will be a part of the witches shack.
> 
> View attachment 717592
> 
> 
> And lastly... but not leastly... or at least we thinkly,  A poison apple potion bottle and an oil lantern that we will rewire so that we can have it glowing safely in the witches shack. It's not that they're more important than all the rest so they got their own picture. It was just that I set them aside in a cubbyhole before I took their pictures and forgot them until just this moment when I was looking at the place they have on our shelves.
> 
> Again, Thanks so much, Saki Girl. Words fail us. But if there was a word, we think it would probably be WAHOOOOooooooooo.


You are very welcome 
You do not have to worry about posting to many photos..
Post as many as you like you will not get yelled at lol


----------



## WitchyKitty

Wonderful reap, chubstuff! Great job, Saki! I especially love the botanical spell book, the geode crystal, the poison apple bottle, the lanterns...especially that silvery one that the cute little pirate is sitting on...there's lots of stuff to love, lol. You received lots of great items for a Witch's Shack!


----------



## Tannasgach

chubstuff said:


> WE HAVE BEEN REAPED....


What a fantastic reap chubstuff!! I was lucky to be Saki's victim last year; she is a very talented and extremely generous Reaper. Saki, it amazes me how you put this together so fast! The witch's staff looks really cool, I especially like the gargoyle and would love to see more pictures of the potion bottles and the witch's book. It looks fascinating!


----------



## bethene

Wow...what a amazing reap Chubstuff...I love, love the botanical book! And a geode...I really love them...I have 3..mot many I know...but they make me happy!
The witches lantern is cool...I love seeing the details in a witches shack.
What a wonderful reaping!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Tannasgach said:


> What a fantastic reap chubstuff!! I was lucky to be Saki's victim last year; she is a very talented and extremely generous Reaper. Saki, it amazes me how you put this together so fast! The witch's staff looks really cool, I especially like the gargoyle and would love to see more pictures of the potion bottles and the witch's book. It looks fascinating!


Me, too...the pics are a little on the small side to see some of the smaller items or details.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Here is all of the pages in the book


----------



## Saki.Girl

More


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Saki you must make things all year and just keep for gift giving. I cant imagine the hours of hard work that go into creating just the book alone. Then theres everything else! It must take months to do all that! Great work!


----------



## yoboseiyo

omigoodness! that is a bunch of amazing all in one go!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Lady Arsenic said:


> Saki you must make things all year and just keep for gift giving. I cant imagine the hours of hard work that go into creating just the book alone. Then theres everything else! It must take months to do all that! Great work!


Nope i just get focused and whip them out. The book took me about maybe 7 hours the long part was waiting for paint to dry on pages
I would work on it then other stuff while was drying lol. i also like to keep very busy


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thete also was a black light, a skull with a shell crown , voodoo doll, witch hat, shaw for witches that there were no photos of.


----------



## 66539

Saki.Girl said:


> Thete also was a black light, a skull with a shell crown , voodoo doll, that there were no photos of.


You're right.... I will have to go find them again. The voodoo doll is in my room, I know that. hahaha. I left out the little magnetic skull with the steel coffin. We were trying to figure out if we could jury-rig a quick motor that would make the skull dance around the coffin before posting, but I think it's a bit more complex than I thought it would be.

The shell crown was separated from the skull at some point, so we didn't realize they were together. The crown is on the top of one of our teddy bear's heads and I totally spaced it. Our teddy bears get dressed up for Halloween, and the crown went straight away to costuming.

The skull will be used in the Witches Shack. Which by the way will also house the witch who will have a wonderful hat and shawl that were a part of the mix. There was so many things, I was trying to keep them safe by carefully putting them away as soon as I photographed them. But that meant some things slipped through the cracks for photos, but not for the gratitude we have for everything.  

Tomorrow is another day, and the camera will go venturing out to put a closer spin on some objects and a much belated reveal of others.


----------



## Tannasgach

Saki.Girl said:


> Nope i just get focused and ehip them out. The book took me about maybe 7 hours the long part was waiting for paint to dry on pages
> I would work on it then othere stuff while was drying lol.


I've decided long ago you are some exotic creature who doesn't need any sleep.


Saki.Girl said:


> Thete also was a black light, a skull with a shell crown , voodoo doll, that there were no photos of.


I would be interested in seeing the shell crown; it would be great inspiration for my tiki porch.


----------



## Tannasgach

Saki.Girl said:


> More
> View attachment 717604
> 
> 
> View attachment 717605
> 
> View attachment 717606
> 
> 
> View attachment 717607
> 
> 
> View attachment 717608
> 
> View attachment 717609





Saki.Girl said:


> More
> View attachment 717604
> 
> 
> View attachment 717605
> 
> View attachment 717606
> 
> 
> View attachment 717607
> 
> 
> View attachment 717608
> 
> View attachment 717609


SPOOKERSTAR!! Are you seeing this?!

The artwork on those pages is beautiful and the aging technique is spot on. Amazing book Saki!!


----------



## Momof2!

Wow! What a reap! I love it all.


----------



## autumnbr33ze

Sneak peak for my “victim”


----------



## Saki.Girl

Tannasgach said:


> SPOOKERSTAR!! Are you seeing this?!
> 
> The artwork on those pages is beautiful and the aging technique is spot on. Amazing book Saki!!


Those pages i bought from the amazing esty shop AundriaDees who is one of the gals on here a_granger her art work is amazing and i highly recommend buying from her 








AundriaDees - Etsy


Shop One of a kind jewelry, bookmarks and seasonal decor by AundriaDees. Top shop for gifts. Buyers bought gifts from this shop and gave them 5-star reviews!.




www.etsy.com


----------



## lucidhalloween

Amazing reap.. I'm in awe of your generosity and creativity, Saki.Girl. Love the box of bones, book, staff.. everything!


----------



## Shadow Panther

What an amazing way to start the ball. I am glad to hear you liked your first reap chubstuff.


----------



## Godcrusher

What was the official participation head count?


----------



## 66539

In response to requests to see some things larger and some things that didn't get shown yesterday...

A close up of one of the botanical spell book's pages... even a bit closer than Saki Girl's posting. As mentioned, the information really is fun to read.










This is a little magnetic skull on a galvanized metal plate surrounded by a coffin frame. We were trying to get it to respond to a magnet underneath so that it would look like it was moving on its own, but the wood frame is too thick for the magnets we have.










The witch's hat and shawl. Modeled by the skull that didn't get to model the shell crown, and one of her minions.










A closer look at the potion book that's actually not a book, and some of the potion containers. The background for many of these pictures is the burlap Saki Girl gave us. She also gave us a grey fabric, but I'm not sure what it's used for, so we'll have to wait for her to post about it after this post. 










More potion bottles. Yeah, we put the spell books in this picture, too. If bloggers can take thirty pictures of their veal piccata in every configuration imaginable before actually letting me look at the recipe, we can post multiple pictures of the same thing. 










Potion bottles we're going to have to backlight or light from underneath to get their full effect.


----------



## 66539

And now for something completely different... MORE (This is part two of two parts. The other half is on the previous page.)

Swamp lights, witch's lights... whatever you call them, they really shine at night, but we're using the sun to give a sort of idea what they'll look like come nightfall.










The overlooked voodoo doll from yesterday, and a closer look at the large spoon. The skeleton hands are added in an attempt to have a nice _Game of Thrones_ ambiance. We figure now that the show is dead we can do that without any copyright infringement.










The witch's staff. A bit closer look reveals the underpinnings of the project. Which means there's a rather nice holder at the top for additions. We might just go for a glowing orb or flame of some sort. The little candle from one of our displays is just to let Saki Girl know that some of her gifts aren't done being tinkered with. It's not a permanent fixture, more a musing about possibilities. 










As mentioned, the shell crown is already in place on top of one of the teddy bears. The rest aren't in costume yet, but the shell crown is now safe and sound up where I can't drop it. (Yes, that's a thing in this house.)










And lastly, because even Saki Girl didn't notice the black light hidden in between the two fake fluorescent fixtures in the picture of the lights, we present the black light getting a chance to shine; by letting it actually shine on the prop it will be used for come Halloween. It's always more fun to see the end result than the beginnings. But the beginnings are where everything begins... dang... I was hoping for something way more mystical and Zen-like.

Zombie Pooh is our only zombie and our only nod to Disney and dark rides everywhere. It's also the only prop made for black light. So we are tickled pink to have one that's actually large enough to really do Pooh justice.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Awesome additional pictures, chubstuff!


----------



## WitchyKitty

autumnbr33ze said:


> Sneak peak for my “victim”
> View attachment 717626


I'm trying soooo hard to figure out the rest of the words and what it says, lol!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm trying soooo hard to figure out the rest of the words and what it says, lol!


Lol. yeah I tried that a couple of times and gave up


----------



## 66539

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm trying soooo hard to figure out the rest of the words and what it says, lol!


"By the pricking of my thumb, something wicked this way comes." This is why I am the last one chosen for guessing games.


----------



## 66539

I am now realizing that a whole bunch of folks probably missed all of Saki Girl's great items on the previous page. The items on this page are part two of a two part post. The others are on the previous page. How do I know some folks didn't see them? Because even Saki Girl didn't "like" the previous post and she likes everything.  (Well, that and I mentioned we have no idea what to do with the gray fabric, and I know she would tell us if she had actually read that.)

Quite a few others might have missed them as well. Go back a page and look. It's worth the visit.


----------



## Momof2!

Yep its definitely worth going back to see all the pictures of saki girls creations. Awesome reap chubstuff.


----------



## mortiaddams

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I've been reaped!! Ok so it is the prize from Saki but it feels like a Reap and I am counting it! What a wonderful kit of mixed media type paper crafts. I really love the mini Witches Apothecary Journal complete with several pages and even some tea! She even included a couple of fabric squares which I am going to work into my first attempt at a Halloween Quilt. Thank you Saki for kicking off this season in style!
> 
> View attachment 717164
> 
> 
> View attachment 717165
> 
> 
> View attachment 717166





BR1MSTON3 said:


> I've been reaped!! Ok so it is the prize from Saki but it feels like a Reap and I am counting it! What a wonderful kit of mixed media type paper crafts. I really love the mini Witches Apothecary Journal complete with several pages and even some tea! She even included a couple of fabric squares which I am going to work into my first attempt at a Halloween Quilt. Thank you Saki for kicking off this season in style!
> 
> View attachment 717164
> 
> 
> View attachment 717165
> 
> 
> View attachment 717166


HOW CUTE!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

chubstuff said:


> I am now realizing that a whole bunch of folks probably missed all of Saki Girl's great items on the previous page. The items on this page are part two of a two part post. The others are on the previous page. How do I know some folks didn't see them? Because even Saki Girl didn't "like" the previous post and she likes everything.  (Well, that and I mentioned we have no idea what to do with the gray fabric, and I know she would tell us if she had actually read that.)
> 
> Quite a few others might have missed them as well. Go back a page and look. It's worth the visit.


So as a new person to reaper the photo thread is important reapers are proud of the package they put together for there victim and it is a thread that everyone loves to see what people got.
something you got may inspire someone so taking photos of everything is important lots of time and effort goes into it as you will see when you send your victim there gift. 

the gray fabric can be used for anything you like i have used this weed burier in graveyards , in my huant to cover walls i have even made garland out of it for my nbc Christmas theme skys the limit


----------



## Spookerstar

Tannasgach said:


> SPOOKERSTAR!! Are you seeing this?!
> 
> The artwork on those pages is beautiful and the aging technique is spot on. Amazing book Saki!!


Oh yes I zoomed in on that one immediately, and I was coveting that book! It would go very nicely next to the botanical prints and book you sent to me! 
Chubstuff that was an amazing reap, and for your first one! You hit the jackpot for sure!! You should go out and get a lotto ticket, you are lucky!
Saki amazing reap! And how fun you could drop it off and set the scene


----------



## bethene

Wow....chubstuff..such a amazing reap!!! So glad you posted more close ups...once again...Saki hit it out of the park!!!


----------



## 66539

Saki.Girl said:


> So as a new person to reaper the photo thread is important reapers are proud of the package they put together for there victim and it is a thread that everyone loves to see what people got.


I was a bit concerned that with so many wonderful things to show, the folks down at the admin office would frown on posting everything because you know... gigabytes and all that stuff. So I tried to bundle everything up into smaller pictures. Not ever really my choice when showing off stuff, but it is common for me to do it in tutorials and the like where there are lots of pictures. 

But then you're a super moderator, so if the admins come after me, I'm just going to point at you and say, "SHE SAID I COULD." I always have fun using lines I haven't said since childhood. Anyway, with the additional pictures, I hope that you feel your work is well displayed. We love all the things we received and they will all find a way into our haunt. 



Saki.Girl said:


> The gray fabric can be used for anything you like i have used this weed burier in graveyards , in my huant to cover walls i have even made garland out of it for my nbc Christmas theme skys the limit


Oh... sky... we hadn't thought of that. We can make sky with it.  (Actually, If I'm not mistaken it's going to become a wall behind our cauldron creep. Still so much to work out.)


----------



## Wickedwench

I got a teaser!!!







Soooo love it! And my pirate party is approaching very soon this will make a lovely addition to the treasure chests


----------



## Lady Arsenic

WickedWench, LOVE your teaser! I can hear Captain Jack Sparrow saying that!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Everyone else: 
"Oh, I have too much to do, I'll never get it all done!"
Saki:
"Hold my beer."


----------



## Saki.Girl

Lady Arsenic said:


> Everyone else:
> "Oh, I have too much to do, I'll never get it all done!"
> Saki:
> "Hold my beer."


Haha you got it 
Lol


----------



## deathrisesagain

I got all the supplies needed for the projects today. Tomorrow will be working on it, and should have something that resembles something. I know i said that i'd work on it today and tomorrow, but i just got off a 7 day stretch at work, and about to go on a 7 day stretch. So i needed a day to relax and straighten up a room i'll be needing to work in for the second project. All i gotta do tomorrow is go to Walmart to get........yes you guessed it.........GODZILLA!!!!!!!! (am a huge Godzilla nerd, and have been driving my family insane with the count down on when the new movie comes out for like months now.) Ok, so i think i'll get a pack of beer too, don't drink much, but now that Saki is drinking beer instead of saki, i want a beer.


----------



## lizzyborden

Awesome reap chubstuff! Nice work Saki!


----------



## Tannasgach

Ooooh, teaser pictures are starting to show up! Nice "treasure" Wickedwench!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Awesome teaser, Wickedwench!! That's so perfect for a pirate theme!


----------



## deathrisesagain

what am i for? What will i be?


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Kind of looks like an angel doing a headstand!


----------



## lizzyborden

deathrisesagain said:


> what am i for? What will i be?
> View attachment 717777


Kinda sorta looks like a foot off of an old bathtub.  Can’t wait to see what it will become.


Lady Arsenic said:


> Kind of looks like an angel doing a headstand!


Yes, actually it does.


----------



## Ladyfrog

I vote either foot off an old bathtub or part of a fancy picture frame.


----------



## yoboseiyo

ooh, it's a foot for a decorated box. i like arsenic's description, tho.


----------



## yoboseiyo

here's a hint for my victim!


----------



## lizzyborden

yoboseiyo said:


> View attachment 717870
> 
> 
> here's a hint for my victim!


Mud tires!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

yoboseiyo said:


> View attachment 717870
> 
> 
> here's a hint for my victim!


Ok, this has me intrigued!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Is it too late to add hurricane supplies to my list?


----------



## lizzyborden

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Is it too late to add hurricane supplies to my list?


Ugh! That time of the year again. Hoping you stay safe.


----------



## farblefumble

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Is it too late to add hurricane supplies to my list?


I hear you Brim, although _hopefully_ this one doesn't seem to have mid-Gulf in its sights. I can send you some SPAM. The power of SPAM will protect you. I always get a new can at the start of hurricane season, kind of a talisman of sorts. And if the worst happens, you can either eat it or use it as a candle...


----------



## autumbrook

Can you still sign up for this if so how?


----------



## LadyGoats

Laser cutter failure. Don’t worry, dear victim, I will get this perfect! Also! Hopefully it will look vastly different in the end. Hope this gets your imaginative wheels turning…


----------



## LadyGoats

Holy gigantic image, Batman!!



autumbrook said:


> Can you still sign up for this if so how?


This one is closed for sign-ups, but the second Secret Reaper is beginning shortly! Search the General forum for the *Second Reaper 2019* sign up and discussion thread.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Failure? Cant you just paint over the burn marks? Looks ok to me!


----------



## LadyGoats

Lady Arsenic said:


> Failure? Cant you just paint over the burn marks? Looks ok to me!


The teeth came out all wonky and there are bits stuck all around it. It's just no perfect, and my dear vic deserves perfect! Also, it's a simple fix, so why wouldn't I?
Darned classes coming in and expecting me to teach them and all that ridiculousness!  I'll have to wait to get the settings correct until my prep period!


----------



## autumbrook

LadyGoats said:


> Holy gigantic image, Batman!!
> 
> 
> This one is closed for sign-ups, but the second Secret Reaper is beginning shortly! Search the General forum for the *Second Reaper 2019* sign up and discussion thread.


Thank you


----------



## jimmyMM

yoboseiyo said:


> View attachment 717870
> 
> 
> here's a hint for my victim!


a rear end with sesame seeds?


----------



## deathrisesagain

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Is it too late to add hurricane supplies to my list?


I know the feeling. But hey at least you're NOT on the coast like someone around here. Hopefully there wont be much flooding in my area. If it starts flooding, i will shine a jack o lantern symbol in the sky and call forth all haunters to bring sand bags. XD


----------



## BR1MSTON3

deathrisesagain said:


> I know the feeling. But hey at least you're NOT on the coast like someone around here. Hopefully there wont be much flooding in my area. If it starts flooding, i will shine a jack o lantern symbol in the sky and call forth all haunters to bring sand bags. XD


I am 20 miles inland, but real close to the path of the eye. I am most worried about my trees some old oaks that were getting scheduled to come out. Well it is what it is, wouldn't be Labor Day weekend without a Hurricane watch! Few more on her I know are in that cone. Tanna hope you are ready to hunker


----------



## yoboseiyo

i love all the guesses about my teaser.
it DOES look at bit like all of them. 

also, i hope those of you in hurricaine country stay safe and dry. ???????


----------



## GrinningReaper




----------



## LadyGoats

GrinningReaper said:


> View attachment 717972


BAHAHAhahahaha!


----------



## Tannasgach

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I am 20 miles inland, but real close to the path of the eye. I am most worried about my trees some old oaks that were getting scheduled to come out. Well it is what it is, wouldn't be Labor Day weekend without a Hurricane watch! Few more on her I know are in that cone. Tanna hope you are ready to hunker


I do my best SR work during a hurricane!! I can pretty much guarantee we'll lose power hopefully not for too long. With Irma, the east side of our street got their power restored within 24 hours, took 5 days for the west side of the street to get turned back on. Guess which side I was on?

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## farblefumble

Whatever will I do with these cah-yute sprinkles?


----------



## Spookie pookie

Look what I got


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Spookie pookie said:


> Look what I got


I'm trying to look at what you got but don't see nuttin'


----------



## Spookie pookie




----------



## Spookie pookie

I'm soo excited. This is my very first ever Halloween card. Thank you soo much to my Secret Reaper.


----------



## Spookie pookie




----------



## Spookie pookie




----------



## Spookie pookie




----------



## Wycked Spiryt

Spookie pookie said:


> I'm soo excited. This is my very first ever Halloween card. Thank you soo much to my Secret Reaper.


That is so cool!


----------



## Spookie pookie




----------



## Wycked Spiryt

Spookie pookie said:


> View attachment 718028


I can’t get the photo large enough to read it.


----------



## Spookie pookie

I'm sorry if my pictures are massive. I'm still figuring this out.
I'm soo excited. Thank you soo much to my Reaper.


----------



## Spookie pookie




----------



## Andromalius

Victim you are GETTING REAPED TODAY BIG TIME!!! ??????


----------



## Saki.Girl

Andromalius said:


> Victim you are GETTING REAPED TODAY BIG TIME!!! ??????


ohhh can not wait to see pics


----------



## Andromalius

Saki.Girl said:


> ohhh can not wait to see pics


I hope they like it! ???


----------



## Momof2!

Spookie Pookie, I love it! I’m a huge Haunted Mansion fan. Disney anyone?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Andromalius said:


> I hope they like it! ???


I bet they will love it


----------



## Spookerstar

Andromalius said:


> I hope they like it! ???


They sure did! What a perfect way to start off "Reaper Weekend". 
Reaper Weened is the time when Witchfulthinking and I gather to craft for our victims, and generally kick off the Halloween season. I didn't even hear the UPS man, so when DH came home to say you have been reaped I thought he was kidding.
But no, right there on the porch were two pumpkin decorated boxes! 
Now I need to figure out how to post the photos.
Thank you so much Reaper Andromalius! Wanted to jump on to spread the joy and let you know how you made my day. More to come....


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Momof2! said:


> Spookie Pookie, I love it! I’m a huge Haunted Mansion fan. Disney anyone?


Going Saturday while the weather is still good!


----------



## guttercat33

Got a teaser gift yesterday who ever you are i love it ?


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

guttercat33 said:


> Got a teaser gift yesterday who ever you are i love it ?
> View attachment 718049


Awesome! But (other than what I hope are fake roaches ) what is it?


----------



## Lady Arsenic

To all of you in hurricane country, I wish you a mild storm at best! I know your all seasoned professionals in dealing with this, but I still wish safety & sunshine for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Spookerstar, so happy for you! Is this the earliest you've been reaped? ( I have to confess, I've seen pictures, & it's pretty awesome!) Great job Andromalius!


----------



## bethene

Can't wait to see your reap spookerstar!


----------



## Momof2!

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Going Saturday while the weather is still good!


What?! We are going next Spring. It’s my favorite place!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

I went into a reaper blackout period there and haven't been on the forum while trying frantically to plan and gather everything I would need for reaper weekend with Spookerstar. Which means I got horribly behind on seeing the pictures! Just got caught up...

Loving seeing all the teaser pics!! Especially that pirate treasure brooch Wicked.
Also awesome reap as usual Saki! I can't believe how many elements you got crafted so quickly! And those pictures form a_granger are awesome - you put them to perfect use!

Andromalius I got to see some photos of that incredible costume you sent Spookerstar along with the rest of the reap. I can't wait to see it in person and I am excited for everyone to see the pictures -- I will help her post pictures when I get to her house!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I haven't been on for a bit.....but I went back and saw all the teasers. Awesome teasers, everyone!

I think that one is a corner leg to a fancy box...but, I agree, my first thought was an angel doing a handstand. I laughed when I saw I wasn't the only one.

Another teaser looks like a pumpkin made with the design of diamond plate aluminum sheeting, like they use for truck stuff and such.

To those of you in the path of the hurricane, I am wishing and sending good energy for you to all be safe...including your pets, your homes, cars, trees, yards, friends, family, neighbors, stores...basically, I hope it weakens, turns, anything and everyone down there in the path will be okay. Thinking of you all!! (My aunt and uncle and his mom live in Florida near the coast...hoping they won't get hit hard...)

I can't wait to see more pics! (...and my Victim, don't worry, I am still working on your goodies, even though I haven't been on the forum.)


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Ok so getting settled in and having dinner took longer than we expected (was treated to my first ever teppanyaki-Benihana grill experience!) but I got Spookerstar setup to load pictures so she is working on that.

Andromalius that pirate costume is gorgeous. I can't believe the quality. I said it would make a great headless horsemen costume too for a theme for another year as well!! Here are just a few little teaser pics showing what she did with those beautiful orange lights you got her but there is so much more to see once she gets her photos loaded!


----------



## Spookerstar

Ok I received my forum tutorial on loading photos, who knew it was just that easy! Now I can show you the great reap I had from Andromalius. Here are the decorated boxes.








and the cute card and note















Everything had pretty sparkly ribbon tied around















As you can see from Witchful's posting I pulled those lights out right away and put them to good use. Next were these great mugs.















Those are washed up and ready to use tomorrow morning. Next were some great napkins. I had Halloween napkins on my list to buy for this weekend so the timing was perfect.


----------



## Spookerstar

Next were these cute baking cups that I have already used and filled with candy for this weekend.















Next you will recognize from the teaser
It is a beautiful hand crafted plate. I would love to see the tutorial on this!















I have already added it to the decorations I have out right now. It came with a perfect stand.
And then if that wasn't enough a beautiful velvety pirate costume. Look at that detail! it is really heavy too















It was hard to get it to stay still without sliding down but hopefully you can see the fancy buttons and stitching. 
Here is an overview photo too








Thank you so much Reaper Andromalius! You have started my Halloween season off with a bang!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

WOW! That is quite the impressive haul. That pirate costume is FABULOUS!


----------



## HauntedDiva

That plate is AMAZING! And the pirate costume, just wow. What a wonderful reap.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great reap amazing costume.


----------



## Tannasgach

Wow that's a niiiice costume!! I agree with Witchful, it would be great for the Headless Horseman. The witch plate is very intriguing, I only wish I could see it in person. I haven't seen those mugs before, great find. Fantastic reap!!

Andromalius, how did you like your first SR experience?


----------



## jimmyMM

Wow! Just...wow!


----------



## Andromalius

Spookerstar said:


> Next were these cute baking cups that I have already used and filled with candy for this weekend.
> View attachment 718296
> View attachment 718297
> 
> Next you will recognize from the teaser
> It is a beautiful hand crafted plate. I would love to see the tutorial on this!
> View attachment 718298
> View attachment 718299
> 
> I have already added it to the decorations I have out right now. It came with a perfect stand.
> And then if that wasn't enough a beautiful velvety pirate costume. Look at that detail! it is really heavy too
> View attachment 718300
> View attachment 718301
> 
> It was hard to get it to stay still without sliding down but hopefully you can see the fancy buttons and stitching.
> Here is an overview photo too
> View attachment 718302
> 
> Thank you so much Reaper Andromalius! You have started my Halloween season off with a bang!


Thank you so much for your kind words! I didn’t put the pirate costume together so I can’t take the credit. But the man who did, did a fabulous job. 

The plates are easy even for someone as overall useless as me ??

Someone like Saki or any one of the talented people here could make some truly impressive things. You can get those clear plates online and even at the dollar store. You can paint or decoupage or anything really on the back of the glass. 

Happy Halloween to all!!?????


----------



## Andromalius

Tannasgach said:


> Wow that's a niiiice costume!! I agree with Witchful, it would be great for the Headless Horseman. The witch plate is very intriguing, I only wish I could see it in person. I haven't seen those mugs before, great find. Fantastic reap!!
> 
> Andromalius, how did you like your first SR experience?


Thank you. It was fun and a little stressful as I am not a creative person. I also don’t have much ability art wise lol. 

I never considered the headless horseman until I saw the photos here of it laid out. It certainly could work for that. 

The mugs are from HG. I only saw the one set.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Andromalius said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words! I didn’t put the pirate costume together so I can’t take the credit. But the man who did, did a fabulous job.
> 
> The plates are easy even for someone as overall useless as me ??
> 
> Someone like Saki or any one of the talented people here could make some truly impressive things. You can get those clear plates online and even at the dollar store. You can paint or decoupage or anything really on the back of the glass.
> 
> Happy Halloween to all!!?????


That plate is outstanding you did a amazing job on it. You have talent for sure


----------



## Andromalius

Witchful Thinking said:


> Ok so getting settled in and having dinner took longer than we expected (was treated to my first ever teppanyaki-Benihana grill experience!) but I got Spookerstar setup to load pictures so she is working on that.
> 
> Andromalius that pirate costume is gorgeous. I can't believe the quality. I said it would make a great headless horsemen costume too for a theme for another year as well!! Here are just a few little teaser pics showing what she did with those beautiful orange lights you got her but there is so much more to see once she gets her photos loaded!
> 
> View attachment 718283
> 
> View attachment 718284


Those look great in that display. I have one as well and put it inside an apothecary jar filled with mini pumpkins. Very nice display you have there.


----------



## Andromalius

Saki.Girl said:


> That plate is outstanding you did a amazing job on it. You have talent for sure


Thanks but not really. It’s a paper copy of a drawing with some stenciled paint around it. You could go to town on those things I have no doubt. ?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Andromalius said:


> Thanks but not really. It’s a paper copy of a drawing with some stenciled paint around it. You could go to town on those things I have no doubt. ?


 It still is amazing you did a amazing job on it, even decopdge and paint can have it's challenges . I am very impressed by it . Great job


----------



## Andromalius

Saki.Girl said:


> It still is amazing you did a amazing job on it, even decopdge and paint can have it's challenges . I am very impressed by it . Great job


Thank you. Very high praise coming from someone of your ability Saki!! ??


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

Spookerstar said:


> Ok I received my forum tutorial on loading photos, who knew it was just that easy! Now I can show you the great reap I had from Andromalius. Here are the decorated boxes.
> View attachment 718286
> 
> and the cute card and note
> View attachment 718287
> View attachment 718288
> 
> Everything had pretty sparkly ribbon tied around
> View attachment 718289
> View attachment 718290
> 
> As you can see from Witchful's posting I pulled those lights out right away and put them to good use. Next were these great mugs.
> View attachment 718291
> View attachment 718292
> 
> Those are washed up and ready to use tomorrow morning. Next were some great napkins. I had Halloween napkins on my list to buy for this weekend so the timing was perfect.
> 
> View attachment 718293
> View attachment 718294


What a wonderful reap! Kudos to Andromalius!!! I especially love that plate and the pirate costume.


----------



## Andromalius

If you go to the website “Vintage Plate and More” and use keyword on google search “how to stencil a plate” you can see a little bit of the technique. I did the underside but she does hers on the top from what I can see. Hobby Lobby offers stencils for those who can’t freehand.


----------



## Tannasgach

Andromalius said:


> Thank you. It was fun and a little stressful as I am not a creative person. I also don’t have much ability art wise lol.


Yeah, there's always stress that comes with SR, we just don't tell you guys about that part lol. For the majority of us, it's more about giving than receiving and we stress because we really want to please our victims. Of course you're a creative person - you're a haunter. Sometimes with SR we get pushed out of our comfort zone and find hidden talents we didn't know we possessed. It was admirable of you to craft an art project for your victim and it came out fantastic!!


----------



## Spookerstar

Tannasgach said:


> Yeah, there's always stress that comes with SR, we just don't tell you guys about that part lol. For the majority of us, it's more about giving than receiving and we stress because we really want to please our victims. Of course you're a creative person - you're a haunter. Sometimes with SR we get pushed out of our comfort zone and find hidden talents we didn't know we possessed. It was admirable of you to craft an art project for your victim and it came out fantastic!!


I agree, no matter how long you have been in SR you still worry your victim wont like it. I took forever to get my list posted trying to think what would be helpful to my SR, but it is really fun when someone takes your wants and goes that extra step more so you get things that you haven't even thought of. 
I agree Andromalius for your first time you rocked it!


----------



## Andromalius

Spookerstar said:


> I agree, no matter how long you have been in SR you still worry your victim wont like it. I took forever to get my list posted trying to think what would be helpful to my SR, but it is really fun when someone takes your wants and goes that extra step more so you get things that you haven't even thought of.
> I agree Andromalius for your first time you rocked it!


Thank you! I really tried to incorporate your kraken theme but I just couldn’t wrap my mind around anything creative for you with it. I suppose I could have made a kraken plate tho in hindsight. I am glad you like it and I tried to incorporate your wants to the best of my ability. ????

And Tanna I certainly did worry they wouldn’t like it. A lot of pressure because there are 100% mega talented people here.

Overall I appeciate all of the encouragement.

Now I can focus on waiting to be reaped!!! Hahahahahahaahh!!!! ????


----------



## Witchful Thinking

A few more pictures of Spookerstar's reap in use! That amazing plate:









And the wonderful candy/baking cups:


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Andromalius said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words! I didn’t put the pirate costume together so I can’t take the credit. But the man who did, did a fabulous job.
> 
> The plates are easy even for someone as overall useless as me ??
> 
> Someone like Saki or any one of the talented people here could make some truly impressive things. You can get those clear plates online and even at the dollar store. You can paint or decoupage or anything really on the back of the glass.
> 
> Happy Halloween to all!!?????


You sell yourself short. You came up with a really wonderful complete package that really works well together!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Ok, about as ready as I am going to be for Dorian. Victim I have more time to commit to your projects, now hope the power stays on!


----------



## lizzyborden

Just a little teaser for my victim.


----------



## bethene

Andromalius...you did a amazing job reaping!..for your. 1st..5th or 10th reaping! I love the plate..decoupage or not..the design is stunning. And that is all you (talent). Love the costume...beautiful!. Love the mugs as well as the baking cups. The little lights are awesome! Love what you did with them! Spookerstar!!!

The 2 reaps from Saki and Andromalius have set the bar high for the rest of our reapers!!!


----------



## Tannasgach

bethene said:


> The 2 reaps from Saki and Andromalius have set the bar high for the rest of our reapers!!!


uh oh, now I'm stressing!


----------



## Andromalius

bethene said:


> Andromalius...you did a amazing job reaping!..for your. 1st..5th or 10th reaping! I love the plate..decoupage or not..the design is stunning. And that is all you (talent). Love the costume...beautiful!. Love the mugs as well as the baking cups. The little lights are awesome! Love what you did with them! Spookerstar!!!
> 
> The 2 reaps from Saki and Andromalius have set the bar high for the rest of our reapers!!!


Thank you. The best part of all is that Spookerstar and family like it. That makes my whole month! ?


----------



## Andromalius

Tannasgach said:


> uh oh, now I'm stressing!


You are me last week lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Very, very awesome reap, Spookerstar! Great job, Andromalius! The plate is beautifully done...love the outside design and the picture...it's a witch and an adorable kitty, of course I'd like that! The pirate costume is beyond amazing and, agreed, would also work for Headless Horseman or such!


----------



## Spookie pookie

That plate is amazing. You should set up an etsy and sell them.
I'm hating theese teasers because I'm useless at guessing


----------



## Spookie pookie

Also dear Victim if all goes to plan you should be getting a little something very soon. 
This will just be the first part of your reap.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

To my victim, I busily gathering just the right stuff for you. I'm having so much fun. I hope you like everything.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Spent the morning cutting up these beauties for something I need them for....be patient victim I am working hard at your gift!!


----------



## ITS ME YOUR REAPER

Someone needs to check their front door?


----------



## lizzyborden

ITS ME YOUR REAPER said:


> Someone needs to check their front door?


Darn. Nothing at mine.

Looking forward to seeing who the lucky recipient is.


----------



## Andromalius

ITS ME YOUR REAPER said:


> Someone needs to check their front door?


Not mine!


----------



## deathrisesagain

Not mine........it would have came before i got home and nothing :-(


----------



## ITS ME YOUR REAPER

My Victim rarely post's but hopefully they have found their parcel. It contained 2 items and more will follow.


----------



## GrinningReaper

bethene said:


> The 2 reaps from Saki and Andromalius have set the bar high for the rest of our reapers!!!


Hmmmm.... it seems to us this might cause undo stress to reapers. It is our considered opinion such stress is unhealthy, especially for the already dead. We will have to see what we can do to lower the bar. I'm sure we can dig something up...


----------



## Andromalius

GrinningReaper said:


> Hmmmm.... it seems to us this might cause undo stress to reapers. It is our considered opinion such stress is unhealthy, especially for the already dead. We will have to see what we can do to lower the bar. I'm sure we can dig something up...
> 
> View attachment 718339


Is that dirt or crushed Oreos? Notice where my dirty mind jumps to? Lol. 

Every year I buy one pack of Halloween Oreos and it’s the best Oreo of the year ?


----------



## yoboseiyo

ooh, crushed oreos. i want some ice cream now....


----------



## yoboseiyo

Witchful Thinking said:


> Spent the morning cutting up these beauties for something I need them for....be patient victim I am working hard at your gift!!


this looks like so much fun....


----------



## Andromalius

yoboseiyo said:


> ooh, crushed oreos. i want some ice cream now....


Me too. Lol


----------



## Spookerstar

Witchful Thinking said:


> Spent the morning cutting up these beauties for something I need them for....be patient victim I am working hard at your gift!!
> View attachment 718335


Witchful was cracking me up. It was like Dr. Frankenstein, bodies everywhere! Poor lil froggies


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Dear Victim - Your label has been created and your tricks and treats will be spiriting it's way to you this week! What will it be? Will it bite? Is it poisonous? Will it steal your soul? One can NEVER be too careful...... Muahahahahahahahahhahaha! ?


----------



## projectworkout

I got something! I was so excited when I opened my card and side show photo. I cant wait to find out who it is. If you're watching, Thank you, I love it


----------



## a_granger

Saki.Girl said:


> Those pages i bought from the amazing esty shop AundriaDees who is one of the gals on here a_granger her art work is amazing and i highly recommend buying from her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AundriaDees - Etsy
> 
> 
> Shop One of a kind jewelry, bookmarks and seasonal decor by AundriaDees. Top shop for gifts. Buyers bought gifts from this shop and gave them 5-star reviews!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com



Oh Thanks, Saki. Your whole reap is just awesome thought, you always seem to assemble a wondrous variety of items tailored to your victims. I was just loving all the little items in Chubstuff's pictures.


----------



## GrinningReaper

Andromalius said:


> Is that dirt or crushed Oreos? Notice where my dirty mind jumps to? Lol.
> 
> Every year I buy one pack of Halloween Oreos and it’s the best Oreo of the year ?


We had never thought to bury something in Oreos. This could change forever how we bury obnoxious neighbors in the backyard.


----------



## kippystarz

LadyGoats said:


> Laser cutter failure. Don’t worry, dear victim, I will get this perfect! Also! Hopefully it will look vastly different in the end. Hope this gets your imaginative wheels turning…


I wouldn't call this a failure! The burn marks give it character!


----------



## WitchyKitty

LadyGoats said:


> Laser cutter failure. Don’t worry, dear victim, I will get this perfect! Also! Hopefully it will look vastly different in the end. Hope this gets your imaginative wheels turning…


It looks good to me! Love the design...kinda retro/vintage. If you are worried about the dark marks, you could always paint it.


----------



## kippystarz

I think I've been reaped!!! (although, having just read through this whole thread, i may have an idea of who you are!!!) 
We've been out of town, and I went to grab something off my front porch and my door was jammed shut by a box!! It's funny because the way my house is situated, my front door is somewhat inconvenient and we just use the garage door on a daily basis. We frequently go days without using the front door!
Anyway, I got a big box and I love it, love it, love it!!! 
No name though, so I hope a card or something is coming so I find out who you are!!!


----------



## kippystarz

Sorry, I was posting from my comp and have the pic on my phone, but here it is! It's lovely, and I'm truly thankful!!!


----------



## ceo418

Dear Victim...the reaping is in final preparation.


----------



## Shadow Panther

will be sending you your package my victim. Be on the look out this week


----------



## WitchyKitty

kippystarz said:


> Sorry, I was posting from my comp and have the pic on my phone, but here it is! It's lovely, and I'm truly thankful!!!


Really nice NBC items!!!


----------



## LadyGoats

WitchyKitty said:


> It looks good to me! Love the design...kinda retro/vintage. If you are worried about the dark marks, you could always paint it.


I plan to paint it. It’s teeth broke and there are parts that didn’t cut out cleanly. Take II will happen on Tuesday 



kippystarz said:


> Sorry, I was posting from my comp and have the pic on my phone, but here it is! It's lovely, and I'm truly thankful!!!


How FUN! I love the NBC items. I’ll cross my fingers that you get the name of your Reaper.


----------



## Ladyfrog

Dear victim, I have found something I think you will really like! I hope you have pierced ears but even if you don't, this item could be used as something else ?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Ladyfrog said:


> Dear victim, I have found something I think you will really like! I hope you have pierced ears but even if you don't, this item could be used as something else ?


If it's me, I don't have pierced ears...but I would figure something out if it was cool!


----------



## Momof2!

Wow I'm gone for a day or 2 and this thread explodes! Awes idk me reaps amd teasers. I haven't done anything as far as crafting in the last 2 days but everything is coming along nicely.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

kippystarz said:


> Sorry, I was posting from my comp and have the pic on my phone, but here it is! It's lovely, and I'm truly thankful!!!


Great NBC bottles and plates! Can’t wair to find out who your reaper is!


----------



## Tannasgach

kippystarz said:


> Sorry, I was posting from my comp and have the pic on my phone, but here it is! It's lovely, and I'm truly thankful!!!


Nice bottles kippy and the NBC plates are adorable!
I think I may have an idea who you're reaper is and if I'm right they said there's more to follow, wow.


----------



## SpookySpoof

For my victim - I send out a small package at the weekend - should be with you shortly!! More to follow 
Quite excited about sending out the gifts and totally forgot that i'll be getting something from my Reaper!!


----------



## Andromalius

kippystarz said:


> Sorry, I was posting from my comp and have the pic on my phone, but here it is! It's lovely, and I'm truly thankful!!!


Wow those are amazing!


----------



## kippystarz

How perfect, I find a smattering of lovely items for my victim, and 2 are out of stock! One will thankfully be delivered in time (though separately, oh well), but the other may be very very late. What to do...???


----------



## CreepySpiders

You ghouls! I got a teaser from my reaper. Got me sooooo spooked.


----------



## Andromalius

CreepySpiders said:


> You ghouls! I got a teaser from my reaper. Got me sooooo spooked.
> View attachment 718500
> View attachment 718500


Ooohhhhh I love that! Masonic and witchy at the same time! VERY COOL!


----------



## Andromalius

I ran up against that too. Scrapped a few things because of it.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Love the teaser Creepy Spiders!


----------



## Sbratcher

yoboseiyo said:


> View attachment 717870
> 
> 
> here's a hint for my victim!


A diamond plated pumpkin?!?!


----------



## DeadED

Victim, The preps are complete all I need now is to find a coffin .. err i mean box... yea that's the word. depending on Dorian it may go out this week. 



Spoiler: teaser



Now why did you have to go and look? Since you're here, I hope you don't find it too cute for your taste


----------



## SpookySpoof

another mini package being sent out to my victim this afternoon!!! A couple more to follow before the big reveal..


----------



## Saki.Girl

so looking forward to seeing more reaps


----------



## Spookerstar

kippystarz said:


> Sorry, I was posting from my comp and have the pic on my phone, but here it is! It's lovely, and I'm truly thankful!!!


Oh I love those jars! Cant wait to find out who your reaper was!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

SpookySpoof said:


> For my victim - I send out a small package at the weekend - should be with you shortly!! More to follow
> Quite excited about sending out the gifts and totally forgot that i'll be getting something from my Reaper!!


Me too!


----------



## LadyGoats

Take two, dear victim. I’ll get this right for you!


----------



## Momof2!

Sneak peak for my victim..


----------



## Spookie pookie

CreepySpiders said:


> You ghouls! I got a teaser from my reaper. Got me sooooo spooked.
> View attachment 718500
> View attachment 718500


This is amazing


----------



## Spookie pookie

Momof2! said:


> Sneak peak for my victim..


Love these  whoever gets this is a very lucky victim.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Momof2! said:


> Sneak peak for my victim..


Love the house! Whatever it is!


----------



## kippystarz

LadyGoats said:


> Take two, dear victim. I’ll get this right for you!


OK, off topic, but how much do you love your glowforge?
I want one sooooooo bad!


----------



## lilibat

Waiting for the last 2 pieces I need to make my project. Shouldn't take more than 2 nights work once it's all here. Maybe 3 depending on how humid it is and how the paint dries.

Putting together a dark forest mori witch prop takes some planning and work!


----------



## X-Pired

lilibat said:


> Waiting for the last 2 pieces I need to make my project. Shouldn't take more than 2 nights work once it's all here. Maybe 3 depending on how humid it is and how the paint dries.
> 
> Putting together a dark forest mori witch prop takes some planning and work!


Oh my! I love "dark forest" anything, especially witch props! I'm so hoping it is for me!!!


----------



## X-Pired

Due to unforseen circumstances I am playing catch-up on the posts and reaper threads. I love everyone's pictures of teasers and reaps! You guys are doing a bang-up job to say the least!


----------



## Wickedwench

I too have to ask about your glow forge... I want... I want sooooo bad! Do you love? Is it pretty easy to use?



LadyGoats said:


> Take two, dear victim. I’ll get this right for you!


----------



## Shadow Panther

Can’t wait to see more reaps-I love reap season


----------



## Momof2!

Just finished a craft and it’s adorable! I just hope my victim likes it.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

Shadow Panther said:


> Can’t wait to see more reaps-I love reap season


Me too! 



Momof2! said:


> Just finished a craft and it’s adorable! I just hope my victim likes it.


Of course I will! ?


----------



## mortiaddams

Momof2! said:


> Spookie Pookie, I love it! I’m a huge Haunted Mansion fan. Disney anyone?


Same here! I'm O B S E S S E D with Haunted Mansion. I was just there last weekend. Huge Disney fan.


----------



## sneakykid

mortiaddams said:


> Same here! I'm O B S E S S E D with Haunted Mansion. I was just there last weekend. Huge Disney fan.


Me, too!! HM is the BEST! Especially around Halloween!


----------



## Hearthfire

I finally had a day off so I could get my first treat sent!!!! More to come dear Victim! Muahahahaha


----------



## Wickedwench

Boss just asked me why there is a glue gun on my desk.... I wonder dear victim...


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Dear Victim.... consider yourself REAPED! A delivery confirmation has been received. Proceed with caution as you never know what lurks inside nor the goings-on while en route to your location.........


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Wickedwench said:


> Boss just asked me why there is a glue gun on my desk.... I wonder dear victim...


I also have been caught sewing/painting/crafting in my office. They know me well here, and always ask if I'm doing secret reaper and card exchange. I'm glad they get excited about it too, otherwise, I'd have to lock the doors & cover up the cameras. Sometimes you just gotta get stuff done!!


----------



## lizzyborden

Wickedwench said:


> Boss just asked me why there is a glue gun on my desk.... I wonder dear victim...


My boss wouldn't care. Of course it does help that we're married.


----------



## Wickedwench

This is a new boss. My old boss already knows me. I am always crafting at my desk. Not just for reaper. I have sewn costumes. used spray paint, glitter, hot glue, latex, i mean you name it I have done it at my desk in the name of crafting!!! I actually crochet every day at my desk.


Lady Arsenic said:


> I also have been caught sewing/painting/crafting in my office. They know me well here, and always ask if I'm doing secret reaper and card exchange. I'm glad they get excited about it too, otherwise, I'd have to lock the doors & cover up the cameras. Sometimes you just gotta get stuff done!!


----------



## lizzyborden

I think I've been reaped! Hubby's had a flat, so off on a rescue mission darn it! Pictures soon!


----------



## kloey74

I was covered in modge podge and paint last night. I have several projects in the works dear victim!


----------



## Momof2!

Finished another little project today. I love it. May have to make one for myself.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

I believe I have been reaped! Rec'd this awesome black cat blow mold! I love it. It will have a place of honor this Halloween. Thank you, whoever you are! ?


----------



## guttercat33

I've. Been reaped!!! Thank you famous pumpkin i love all of it


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

guttercat33 said:


> I've. Been reaped!!! Thank you famous pumpkin i love all of it
> View attachment 718758
> View attachment 718759
> View attachment 718760
> View attachment 718761
> View attachment 718762
> View attachment 718763
> View attachment 718764
> View attachment 718766
> View attachment 718767
> View attachment 718768


You are very welcome! I forgot to put a note in to explain that the dish towel comes from the Salem of the UK in Lancashire, England. You can read here about the Pendle witches: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pendle_witches Enjoy!!!


----------



## Momof2!

Great reaps. I love the black cat blow mold. Can’t go wrong with a black cat on Halloween. 

Guttercat33, what is the snoopy thing? Blanket? So cute!


----------



## lizzyborden

Thank you my reaper! I love everything. Our internet is painfully slow right now. Have been trying for an hour to get pictures uploaded to no avail. Will try again in a few hours.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Famous Pumpkin, what a pretty kitty!!

Guttercat33, great reap!! Love the Halloween Snoopy blanket! The dish towel is a cool item!


----------



## jimmyMM

I feel like I'm in good shape for a weekend finish-up and a Mon or Tues mail out. Trying to think of some final touches...


----------



## LadyGoats

Momof2, I'm lovin' where you're going with that!

Famous Pumpkin, I bet you're going to have many jealous reapies (no idea how to make that word do what I want it to do)

Gutter Cat, WHAT A REAP! Awesome job Famous Pumpkin!

Lizzy, I can't wait to see!! <3


----------



## kippystarz

guttercat33 said:


> I've. Been reaped!!! Thank you famous pumpkin i love all of it
> View attachment 718760


I love the handbook!!!!!!


----------



## kippystarz

The box is almost full... not quite, but so [email protected]!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

kippystarz said:


> The box is almost full... not quite, but so [email protected]!


Oh wow, really looking forward to seeing what’s inside!


----------



## lizzyborden

Here are pictures of my fantastic reap! When I made my list, I also put various supplies I often use on it. Well my reaper really spoiled me! Oh and if you see any mess in the background just ignore it as crafting has taken precedence over housework this week.









Lots of foam shapes! Currently using styrofoam balls in one project, so these will come in handy. Hubby is dying to know what I’ll create out of the egg and cones.









I mentioned that I used lots or orange and black paint and my reaper really came through! These will be getting a workout next week!









A Minnie Mouse for Munchkin! It was promptly confiscated! 









Some really awesome Halloween fabrics! I’m hoping to make a Halloween quilt in the future and I so appreciate these!









More fabrics! All are awesome, but I really love those skulls!









Everything together except for the paint which I realized was still in the box after I loaded everything on top of it. 









A note from my reaper









Munchkin checking out Minnie. Tried to get a picture of the big smile she had when I opened the box but wasn’t fast enough. 

Thank you so much! Everything will be put to good use and Minnie is currently sleeping beside of her as I type this. 

Auditor, are you my reaper?


----------



## lilibat

Still waiting on my last supplies, ARGH!!! Shipping delayed from Amazon, may need a backup plan. :-(


----------



## Lady Arsenic

I'm also waiting on something to arrive. I'm hoping to finish one or two things this weekend. I may have to ship something after the fact.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

lizzyborden said:


> Here are pictures of my fantastic reap! When I made my list, I also put various supplies I often use on it. Well my reaper really spoiled me! Oh and if you see any mess in the background just ignore it as crafting has taken precedence over housework this week.
> 
> View attachment 718803
> 
> Lots of foam shapes! Currently using styrofoam balls in one project, so these will come in handy. Hubby is dying to know what I’ll create out of the egg and cones.
> 
> View attachment 718804
> 
> I mentioned that I used lots or orange and black paint and my reaper really came through! These will be getting a workout next week!
> 
> View attachment 718805
> 
> A Minnie Mouse for Munchkin! It was promptly confiscated!
> 
> View attachment 718806
> 
> Some really awesome Halloween fabrics! I’m hoping to make a Halloween quilt in the future and I so appreciate these!
> 
> View attachment 718807
> 
> More fabrics! All are awesome, but I really love those skulls!
> 
> View attachment 718808
> 
> Everything together except for the paint which I realized was still in the box after I loaded everything on top of it.
> 
> View attachment 718810
> 
> A note from my reaper
> 
> View attachment 718811
> 
> Munchkin checking out Minnie. Tried to get a picture of the big smile she had when I opened the box but wasn’t fast enough.
> 
> Thank you so much! Everything will be put to good use and Minnie is currently sleeping beside of her as I type this.
> 
> Auditor, are you my reaper?


Your little girl is beyond adorable!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Your little girl is beyond adorable!


Oh, and nice reap, I love that fabric. I got sidetracked looking at the darling photo of your munchkin.


----------



## Tannasgach

Nice Reaps!!
Famous Pumpkin - cute kitty!
guttercat - very interesting backstory on your Pendle witches dish towel.
lizzy - really nice material and your daughter looks so sweet with her Minnie!


----------



## Spookie pookie

@Famous Pumpkin love your new black cat.
@guttercat33 thats a great reap you got. I really like the Snoopy throw and the tea towel with the great story behind it. Well done @Famous Pumpkin 
@lizzyborden love the fabric and your super adorable little munchkin.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Lizzy, great and very useful reap!!
I adore those fabric prints and the Halloween Minnie Mouse for your adorable little one is so cute!


----------



## Spookerstar

Yea! Three in one day! 

I love that black cat blow mold, what a great welcome for your front door Famous
Lizzy, the fabric is amazing and cant wait to see the quilt, and who wouldn't love a Minny Mouse. Disney and Halloween are my two favorite things.
Guttercat I love those Shinning mugs. I don't live far from the Stanley Hotel but I have never seen anything like that in their gift shop. Well done Famous Pumpkin


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Hurray!! The Reaps are starting to land!

Famous Pumpkin - what a great blowmold! Hope your reaper reveals themselves! Also how fun that your victim got their reap and you got reaped on the same day!!

guttercat - what a great reap! Love that stuff from the Shining!

lizzy - what a fun reap (and to get to see your Munchkin!) loving that material!


----------



## bethene

Loving all the reaps!!!!
That blackcat blowmold is gorgeous!!-
Guttercat33..fabulous reaping..love the history behind the towel! 
Lizzy....great reap...love the crafting supplies...as well as the fabric...can't wait to see your quilt!. And your little one is so adorable!!-


----------



## LadyGoats

Have I just been Reaped?!


----------



## LadyGoats

I’ve been teased! It would’ve been great to just get the card, truly. Reaper, you cracked me up!
Backstory: I find ridiculous reasons to “dress up” at work, but I tend to sew costume aprons rather than wearing full-on costumes. My Reaper sent me the most perfect Jack Skellington costume apron, and didn’t leave my girls out! They got aprons, too! Excuse their crazy faces. I have no excuse for. Them 









Thank you, Reaper! You made my week!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

LadyGoats said:


> I’ve been teased! It would’ve been great to just get the card, truly. Reaper, you cracked me up!
> Backstory: I find ridiculous reasons to “dress up” at work, but I tend to sew costume aprons rather than wearing full-on costumes. My Reaper sent me the most perfect Jack Skellington costume apron, and didn’t leave my girls out! They got aprons, too! Excuse their crazy faces. I have no excuse for. Them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Reaper! You made my week!


Thank you for sharing the photo. Cute kids with an amazing mom! All of you have such beautiful smiles and you made me smile as well!


----------



## Momof2!

I love the aprons!! Someone is very talented.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I love the aprons, too!! You and your girls look fabulous in them!


----------



## The Auditor

lizzyborden said:


> Auditor, are you my reaper?


Why would you think that?

Munchkin is beyond adorable!


----------



## bethene

I received a wonderful teaser...a wicked witch action figure!!!!!- I love it!!! I never knew there was such a thing!! So awesome!
Thank you so much reaper!!!


----------



## The Auditor

LadyGoats said:


> I’ve been teased! It would’ve been great to just get the card, truly. Reaper, you cracked me up!
> Backstory: I find ridiculous reasons to “dress up” at work, but I tend to sew costume aprons rather than wearing full-on costumes. My Reaper sent me the most perfect Jack Skellington costume apron, and didn’t leave my girls out! They got aprons, too! Excuse their crazy faces. I have no excuse for. Them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Reaper! You made my week!


Love these!


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> I received a wonderful teaser...a wicked witch action figure!!!!!- I love it!!! I never knew there was such a thing!! So awesome!
> Thank you so much reaper!!!


I never knew there was such a thing, either! Perfect for you!


----------



## lizzyborden

The Auditor said:


> Why would you think that?
> 
> Munchkin is beyond adorable!


Hmmm... location?


----------



## Kerimonster

I’ve been reaped!! I think I got a teaser too, but it arrived on the same day! ?

Thanks Sooooooo much to my reaper! I love everything!! 

I will post pictures tomorrow, but wanted to let my reaper know it arrived safe and sound! 

I’m excited to show everyone!


----------



## Tannasgach

LadyGoats you look fabulous in your NBC apron, love the ruffle! And your girls look happy in their aprons too! It was nice of your Reaper to include them.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

Kerimonster said:


> I’ve been reaped!! I think I got a teaser too, but it arrived on the same day! ?
> 
> Thanks Sooooooo much to my reaper! I love everything!!
> 
> I will post pictures tomorrow, but wanted to let my reaper know it arrived safe and sound!
> 
> I’m excited to show everyone!


Can hardly wait to see what you got!


----------



## Spookerstar

LadyGoats said:


> I’ve been teased! It would’ve been great to just get the card, truly. Reaper, you cracked me up!
> Backstory: I find ridiculous reasons to “dress up” at work, but I tend to sew costume aprons rather than wearing full-on costumes. My Reaper sent me the most perfect Jack Skellington costume apron, and didn’t leave my girls out! They got aprons, too! Excuse their crazy faces. I have no excuse for. Them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Reaper! You made my week!


I love this teaser! Your Reaper knows you well! ?


----------



## Spookerstar

bethene said:


> I received a wonderful teaser...a wicked witch action figure!!!!!- I love it!!! I never knew there was such a thing!! So awesome!
> Thank you so much reaper!!!


Bethene that is pretty cute! I had to come and look on the computer instead of my phone so I could get a better view. She might be wicked but she look like she is happy too


----------



## bethene

I'm sorry this is all messed up....not super great at posting pictures I guess!!! Thank you so much Hearthfire...I love it all!!!I was reaped!! I am having a hard time keeping Kirby kitty from stealing them as I attempt to take pictures. I received a box of goodies from Hearthfire!







First is some of the wonderful ornaments.. Eyeballs( what Kirby kerps trying to steal) and a little skelly dude. Then comes a skelly playing thhe sax...a purple eyeball and a adorable purple monster! Next is the cutest little witch ornament!! Next is a eyeball monster and a little bandit(?) They made me laugh when I opened them they are so adorable! Next is a little skelly witch..and both the little witches together!.Next is a cute little felt skelly...



































Next is this stunningly awesome reaper figurine. The picture doesn't do the detail justice!!!! And finally nut certainly not least is this beautiful Jester doll.


----------



## im the goddess

Love it



Saki.Girl said:


> Here is all of the pages in the book
> View attachment 717595
> 
> View attachment 717596
> 
> View attachment 717597
> 
> View attachment 717598
> 
> View attachment 717599
> 
> View attachment 717600
> 
> View attachment 717601
> 
> View attachment 717602
> 
> View attachment 717603


----------



## Shadow Panther

The fun has started. I love seeing everyone’s reaps! My victim will be reaped Thursday unless the flying ? get lost


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> I'm sorry this is all messed up....not super great at posting pictures I guess!!! Thank you so much Hearthfire...I love it all!!!I was reaped!! I am having a hard time keeping Kirby kitty from stealing them as I attempt to take pictures. I received a box of goodies from Hearthfire!
> View attachment 718994
> First is some of the wonderful ornaments.. Eyeballs( what Kirby kerps trying to steal) and a little skelly dude. Then comes a skelly playing thhe sax...a purple eyeball and a adorable purple monster! Next is the cutest little witch ornament!! Next is a eyeball monster and a little bandit(?) They made me laugh when I opened them they are so adorable! Next is a little skelly witch..and both the little witches together!.Next is a cute little felt skelly...
> View attachment 718994
> View attachment 718995
> View attachment 718994
> View attachment 718996
> View attachment 718997
> Next is this stunningly awesome reaper figurine. The picture doesn't do the detail justice!!!! And finally nut certainly not least is this beautiful Jester doll.
> View attachment 718995
> View attachment 718996
> View attachment 718997
> View attachment 718998
> View attachment 718999
> View attachment 719000
> View attachment 719002
> View attachment 719003


Great reap with lots of fun little things! The witches are perfect for you, the Jester doll is simply beautiful, love all the skellies and little string dolls (we have several string dolls, ourselves...some of which my husband made me!)...and that Reaper statue is gorgeous and perfect for our Reaper Queen!!!


----------



## Spookie pookie

Amazing Reap @bethene especially love the wicked witch action figure well done @Hearthfire 
@LadyGoats those aprons are fab!
Can't wait to see your reap @Kerimonster


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

OMG!!! OMG!!! I received my first ever teaser!!! It is the most amazing 3D card with a light-up dancing skeleton and it plays creepy music. I love it and am jumping up and down like a little kid. Thank you to my awesome reaper!

Reaper, I have been out of town helping out a relative and hadn’t had a chance to pick up my mail until this morning. I was so surprised to get your card. I’m over-the-moon ecstatic! Thank you, thank you, thank you! I’ve seen others on here get teasers but I just didn’t think I would. You made my week!!!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

bethene said:


> I'm sorry this is all messed up....not super great at posting pictures I guess!!! Thank you so much Hearthfire...I love it all!!!I was reaped!! I am having a hard time keeping Kirby kitty from stealing them as I attempt to take pictures. I received a box of goodies from Hearthfire!
> View attachment 718994
> First is some of the wonderful ornaments.. Eyeballs( what Kirby kerps trying to steal) and a little skelly dude. Then comes a skelly playing thhe sax...a purple eyeball and a adorable purple monster! Next is the cutest little witch ornament!! Next is a eyeball monster and a little bandit(?) They made me laugh when I opened them they are so adorable! Next is a little skelly witch..and both the little witches together!.Next is a cute little felt skelly...
> View attachment 718994
> View attachment 718995
> View attachment 718994
> View attachment 718996
> View attachment 718997
> Next is this stunningly awesome reaper figurine. The picture doesn't do the detail justice!!!! And finally nut certainly not least is this beautiful Jester doll.
> View attachment 718995
> View attachment 718996
> View attachment 718997
> View attachment 718998
> View attachment 718999
> View attachment 719000
> View attachment 719002
> View attachment 719003


Great reap Bethene. Love the Santa Muerte figurine.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Wycked Spiryt said:


> OMG!!! OMG!!! I received my first ever teaser!!! It is the most amazing 3D card with a light-up dancing skeleton and it plays creepy music. I love it and am jumping up and down like a little kid. Thank you to my awesome reaper!
> 
> Reaper, I have been out of town helping out a relative and hadn’t had a chance to pick up my mail until this morning. I was so surprised to get your card. I’m over-the-moon ecstatic! Thank you, thank you, thank you! I’ve seen others on here get teasers but I just didn’t think I would. You made my week!!!
> 
> View attachment 719114


Super fun teaser!!!



Wycked Spiryt said:


> Great reap Bethene. Love the Santa Muerte figurine.


Ahhh, yes, the Lady Saint of Death and the Dead! I kept thinking it was a specific reaper due to the crystal ball and roses, but my brain wasn't working when I first saw it. Even more perfect, being a Reaper in a female form, for Bethene!


----------



## projectworkout

Ladyfrog said:


> Dear victim, I have found something I think you will really like! I hope you have pierced ears but even if you don't, this item could be used as something else ?


I think its me 

If we guess our reaper right, do they admit it, or do I have to wait?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

projectworkout said:


> I think its me
> 
> If we guess our reaper right, do they admit it, or do I have to wait?


I think it depends on the reaper. Can hardly wait to see photos of what you received!


----------



## projectworkout

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I think it depends on the reaper. Can hardly wait to see photos of what you received!


I only got a card so far, but Im guessing from that


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

projectworkout said:


> I only got a card so far, but Im guessing from that


Aww, okay. You can post a photo of the card. We love to see card pics too.


----------



## Ladyfrog

Wow! Such great reaps! I love seeing all the items and the creativity that goes into the surprises.


----------



## Ladyfrog

projectworkout said:


> I think its me
> 
> If we guess our reaper right, do they admit it, or do I have to wait?


I will not reveal myself to my victim until the very end!


----------



## Hearthfire

You're very welcome, Bethene! But as Witchful Thinking knows, I'm not done just yet! Muahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

projectworkout said:


> If we guess our reaper right, do they admit it, or do I have to wait?


I am DYING to know who mine was.....no card or identifying factors. The mystery remains!!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Hearthfire said:


> You're very welcome, Bethene! But as Witchful Thinking knows, I'm not done just yet! Muahahahahaha!!!


Love all the fun stuff perfectly picked for you Bethene! I see you are out of control again this year in the most generous way Hearthfire. I am so amazed at the stuff you find that I have never seen anywhere else! And your excitement is infectious!


----------



## Tannasgach

Bethene what a fun reap!! Love all the ornaments, especially the witch and skelly witch, and the reaper statue is worthy of our Queen.


----------



## Ophelia

Whew! I’m finally caught up!
As usual, I’m blown away by the creativity, talent, and thought that goes into each and every one of these. This is really such an amazing group!


----------



## Kerimonster

So sorry to lucidhalloween for the delay in posting my pictures! 

As you'll see from the tiny hand, my son couldn't help but help me take everything out of the box as fast as possible!!



















Looks at all these amazing items!! I believe the spirit board, crow book & pillows were all handmade. How amazing did they all turn out!? It's possible the card was hand cut too. If this is the case, Lucia, you're so awesome. Also, those hand towels will be such a great addition to my kitchen. 










She even added in a quote from my all time favourite movie.  The little pillows are adorable. (I wish I had half this creativity!) 










And as if all that weren't enough, there was also this hanging witch that lights up and makes sounds and a super cute witch hat! 










This little heart pin came in a separate package, but arrived on the same day. I'm thinking it was supposed to be a teaser. (How exciting to get two packages in one day though!) It reads: Beware for I am fearless & therefore powerful.) 










Thank you so much lucidhalloween!! I love everything! And can't wait to display it all.


----------



## lucidhalloween

I'm so glad you liked it, kerimonster! I loved putting it together for you. The card was cut on my cricut.. it's very first maiden voyage in to the world of crafts!


----------



## lucidhalloween

Out of curiosity.. did you get the little poem I asked the Etsy seller to include with the pin as a teaser?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Great reap, Kerimonster! Very nicely made items, and the purchased ones are great, too! Love the kitty pillow and headless horseman items.


----------



## Momof2!

Fantastic reap! I love everything that everyone has gotten. So many amazing people here. Im in awe!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Beautiful reap Kerimonster! Good work Lucid! I especially love the towel and raven book!!


----------



## deathrisesagain

All great Reaps! 
Have no fear, my dear victim, your reap will be finished this week, and hopefully sent out before the 14th but if not, please understand that Hurricane Dorian screw everything up (and blame him for it all) and it will be mailed a few days late.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

deathrisesagain said:


> All great Reaps!
> Have no fear, my dear victim, your reap will be finished this week, and hopefully sent out before the 14th but if not, please understand that Hurricane Dorian screw everything up (and blame him for it all) and it will be mailed a few days late.


I am sure your victim would understand if you need extra time—I know I would if it’s me! I only just remembered today when I finished my package that I even get one!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

To my victim your items will be sent out soon. I'm having trouble finding a box but don't fear I'm on the hunt. Your stuff will be sent out soon.


----------



## Saki.Girl

looking forward to seeing even more pics


----------



## A little bit scary

Reaper, we were out of town this weekend and had a friend picking up our mail, according to them we received a very suspicious package, haha, I will be picking it up today and posting pictures soon, I just wanted to let you know that it arrived.


----------



## Shebear1

Got my package mailed to my victim today! Hope they like all the goodies inside!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

Ladyfrog said:


> I will not reveal myself to my victim until the very end!


We're very bad reapers we NEVER reveal ourselves.... Rather keep them guessing.

But here's a little tease


----------



## Spookie pookie

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> We're very bad reapers we NEVER reveal ourselves.... Rather keep them guessing.
> 
> But here's a little tease
> View attachment 719352


Big Bird?


----------



## Spookie pookie

Dear Victim I made a massive rookie mistake. You will receive something tomorrow with my user name, it was meant to be the last item you received. I had intended to ship your box last week but I wont be shipping it now till Friday due to postal delays.
So here's a little teaser.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

Spookie pookie said:


> Dear Victim I made a massive rookie mistake. You will receive something tomorrow with my user name, it was meant to be the last item you received. I had intended to ship your box last week but I wont be shipping it now till Friday due to postal delays.
> So here's a little teaser.
> View attachment 719355


Oh, I adore teasers!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> We're very bad reapers we NEVER reveal ourselves.... Rather keep them guessing.
> 
> But here's a little tease
> View attachment 719352


A sunflower?


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Oooh I received a tease today, LOVE it!


----------



## lisa48317

Oh wow - I haven't been on the forums lately, between vacation (Hubby took me to New England which included a stop in Salem!!) and massive amounts of training for a search & rescue team that I'm on.... In fact I came home late last night after a weekend of said training and found a mysterious postcard had arrived for me....
















Wooooooo! I'm excited!


----------



## GrinningReaper

The day is approaching for the reaping. A vision so exquisitely beautiful it makes one long to be dead just to enjoy the view every day.


----------



## X-Pired

GrinningReaper said:


> The day is approaching for the reaping. A vision so exquisitely beautiful it makes one long to be dead just to enjoy the view every day.
> 
> View attachment 719371


Right on!!!!


----------



## ceo418

Dear Victim...your package is on the way. I am hoping you will enjoy everything inside!


----------



## X-Pired

ceo418 said:


> Dear Victim...your package is on the way. I am hoping you will enjoy everything inside!


It looks as if a lot of reaps will be arriving this week! Woot! Looking forward to photos!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess

Finally put together all the items for my victim! Just need to find a box and it will be shipped out in the next day or two


----------



## Shadow Panther

Packages are flying all over. Looking forward to more pictures ?‍♀??‍♀???


----------



## Spookerstar

Kerimonster said:


> So sorry to lucidhalloween for the delay in posting my pictures!
> 
> As you'll see from the tiny hand, my son couldn't help but help me take everything out of the box as fast as possible!!
> 
> View attachment 719260
> 
> 
> View attachment 719261
> 
> 
> Looks at all these amazing items!! I believe the spirit board, crow book & pillows were all handmade. How amazing did they all turn out!? It's possible the card was hand cut too. If this is the case, Lucia, you're so awesome. Also, those hand towels will be such a great addition to my kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 719262
> 
> 
> She even added in a quote from my all time favourite movie.  The little pillows are adorable. (I wish I had half this creativity!)
> 
> View attachment 719263
> 
> 
> And as if all that weren't enough, there was also this hanging witch that lights up and makes sounds and a super cute witch hat!
> 
> View attachment 719264
> 
> 
> This little heart pin came in a separate package, but arrived on the same day. I'm thinking it was supposed to be a teaser. (How exciting to get two packages in one day though!) It reads: Beware for I am fearless & therefore powerful.)
> 
> View attachment 719265
> 
> 
> Thank you so much lucidhalloween!! I love everything! And can't wait to display it all.


Kerimonster I love the headless items! Excellent crafting Lucid!
I love this time of year when all of the packages are starting to drop. I better be checking this space several times a day now just to keep up.


----------



## Wickedwench

Victim one more coat of paint and your second part will be done... i will be sending the first today or tomorrow!!! (the second may be delayed a bit depending on the paint drying in this unusual humidity we have)


----------



## kippystarz

I got reaped!!
I love it spookie pookie! I love these fuzzy throw blankets. I live in them all winter, which up here in NY is roughly 8 months long!
Thank you thank you thank you, and a happy Halloween to you as well!


----------



## kippystarz

Oh my good gracious Spookie, I just saw your post! Well I am thrilled with the blanket, and no worries!
Last year the cards I sent out as teasers ended up with my victim AFTER the package, so don't feel bad!


----------



## Godcrusher

I got my teaser card dear reaper. Looking forward to seeing what you have in store.

As for my victim I have your complete and it will be in the mail this week.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

Spookie pookie said:


> Big Bird?


I'll never tell


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I'll never tell


That is most certainly your right and I for one support you in it!


----------



## GrinningReaper

Oh, such impatient humans; trying to be true to the Reaper ideals, but never quite understanding them all. There is grace in the day of September 14th. Why rush the inevitable? Yield to the nature of all true Reapers. They call it a deadline for a reason. Wait dear victim. The anticipation will be agonizingly divine.


----------



## dbruner

Spookie pookie said:


> Big Bird?





Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> We're very bad reapers we NEVER reveal ourselves.... Rather keep them guessing.
> 
> But here's a little tease
> View attachment 719352


I asked for yellow flowers! Maybe its me!!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat

Shadow Panther said:


> Packages are flying all over. Looking forward to more pictures ?‍♀??‍♀???


LOL I’m imagining Reaper boxes atop witch brooms flying across the country at night. Our own little Reaper mail service!


----------



## deathrisesagain

No no no, it's flying monkeys carrying postal bags flying all over the world, and as soon as they get to a destination, the Ninja Gerbils jump out with the appropriate package to deliver, then jump back onto the monkeys and fly to the next location.


----------



## Hearthfire

Well dates certainly don't scare me. I can keep sending my treats to my victim!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

To my vicitim, your wait is almost up! Your box is packed and ready. I'll be sending it out tomorrow morning. Everything is wrapped with care and lots of bubble wrap. I hope it arrives safe and undamaged. I do hope you like everything. I had a blast hunting for just the right items for you.


----------



## a_granger

I'm terribly sorry to have to tell you this victim, but you being stalked by a reaper....muhahaha.


----------



## DeadED

My victim should be seeing their package tomorrow or the next. Unfortunately, due to time constraints, we had to use the Underground Pixie System since the regular flying monkeys are tired and go to sleep before we get off of work. Don't try and hide I 'll know when your time has come.


----------



## farblefumble

Hoping to finish crafting tonight, then pack and mail this weekend. But here's a teaser dear Victim....


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I think I was reaped today. I recieved a small green bubble mailer. Pics to come soon. I loved everything. I recieved 3 small spiders, a small glittery sign to hang on the wall, some cute stickers, a piece of fabric with spiders on it and some Horror themed pins.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Here are a few pics.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Here are a few pics.
> 
> View attachment 719513
> 
> View attachment 719514
> 
> View attachment 719515


Great gifts! Love the kitty sign!


----------



## Tannasgach

I don't know how I'm going to keep up with all the reaps being delivered this week; excitement is in the air.

Kerimonster - a nice assortment of gifts, especially like the pillows and book.
kippystarz - what a nice comfy and soft throw to cuddle up with.
Spooky_Girl - I want to "make a monster"!


----------



## A little bit scary

I have been reaped.........Yes*_pumps fist into air*_ though you did not sign the note Dear Reaper and if you left me a clue I was not clever enough to figure it out. Please reveal yourself so that I may thank you and everyone else can know what a wonderful Reaper you are as I am one happy victim. Now on to the photos.....








The BOX, what is inside? Let's take a look








First up, we have a white pumpkin, cannot wait to stab this thing, uhh carve I mean carve








A little box, are there any treats inside...








There sure are, I would have never thought to buy this for myself, but I love that you picked it out for me cause now I am so glad I have it.















Ok, I really like the look of these, showing a close up of the bottoms, they are so vintage gothic looking to me, Reaper where did you find these? I have not seen these at any of the stores in my area.






















Knives, needles and a stethoscope, oh yeah!!








Another box, surely there good be no more treats left


----------



## A little bit scary

But there are, more scrubs, because you can never have to many when doing a haunted asylum















Skulls and coffins, some of favorite things to have always








There was an unfortunate casualty, I am not sure what it was, Reaper do tell








All together. Reaper, seriously you spoiled me, I honestly love it all.


----------



## WitchyKitty

kippystarz said:


> I got reaped!!
> I love it spookie pookie! I love these fuzzy throw blankets. I live in them all winter, which up here in NY is roughly 8 months long!
> Thank you thank you thank you, and a happy Halloween to you as well!


Love that blanket! I am a soft, fuzzy blanket-aholic, myself, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty

A little bit scary said:


> View attachment 719529
> 
> But there are, more scrubs, because you can never have to many when doing a haunted asylum
> View attachment 719530
> View attachment 719531
> 
> Skulls and coffins, some of favorite things to have always
> View attachment 719532
> 
> There was an unfortunate casualty, I am not sure what it was, Reaper do tell
> View attachment 719533
> 
> All together. Reaper, seriously you spoiled me, I honestly love it all.


Wonderful reap! I love those Halloween boxes, the white pumpkin and mortar and pestals are awesome. I have one, myself, and use it for herbs often.


----------



## Spookerstar

Oh yea! More boxes today to ooohhh and aaahhh over. So many great things!
Kippystarz that blanket looks wonderful. I think my cats would fight me for it though.
Spookygirl that cat sign is so cute! Love that fabric too. I think it would look wonderful on a table with a crystal ball on top.
A little bit scary - post photos of your haunt when you have it together. Do you think that could be a coffee mug? It could be a puzzle for you to reconstruct


----------



## Shadow Panther

What great reaps so far! Each stage of the reaps are so exciting!!


----------



## Momof2!

Just got home from work and Ive been reaped and it is awesome! Im charging the ipad to take pictures to post. My phone takes forever. Will get them up soon. Thank you so much reaper!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Spooky_Girl - like those pins!
A little bit scary - what a great reap and what a fun/scary theme you have going this year with the asylum! 
Momof2! excited to see pictures!


----------



## Ophelia

I’ve been reaped!
My dear Reaper, I haven’t opened it yet, but will as soon as I get a chance to stop doing adulty-parenting things!


----------



## ceo418

My Reaper has struck! Thank you so much Shadow Black! (My cat's name is Shadow too!) The flower pot is amazing and I will find a place for everything else soon! ?


----------



## Tannasgach

a little bit scary - great asylum items from your Reaper and the candlesticks are gorgeous!

ceo - nice assortment of Halloween items and the cat is adorable!


----------



## WitchyKitty

ceo418 said:


> My Reaper has struck! Thank you so much Shadow Black! (My cat's name is Shadow too!) The flower pot is amazing and I will find a place for everything else soon! ?


Awesome reap!! Love all the kitty and owl stuff, and the wax melts, too!


----------



## Spookie pookie

ceo418 said:


> My Reaper has struck! Thank you so much Shadow Black! (My cat's name is Shadow too!) The flower pot is amazing and I will find a place for everything else soon! ?


Amazing reap. I love it all.


----------



## Momof2!

I was reaped! I don’t know who my reaper is, but I’m going to try and figure it out. There is so much awesome stuff here that you deserve to be thanked dear reaper!

Ok not pictured is 3 different Harry Potter candy packages. My daughter took off with those immediately. 

A big cauldron, lots of garland, some cool bones to go in my cauldron, Kitchen towels, oven mitt, pot holder, 3 packages of bloody window clings, bloody shower curtain, 2 packs of incense, socks, witch napkins, little witch, 2 pumpkins, and a ghost, witches brew wall hang, 2 adorable signs, cat mask, hanging ghost, bird skeleton, rat skeleton, bat skeleton, skeleton garland, and the cutest light up Halloween sign! I hope I listed it all. They’re is SO much stuff. Thank you so so much reaper!


----------



## Momof2!

Does anyone else get their reap or look at reap pictures and start to doubt the package that they put together? Thats where Im at right now.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Momof2! said:


> I was reaped! I don’t know who my reaper is, but I’m going to try and figure it out. There is so much awesome stuff here that you deserve to be thanked dear reaper!
> 
> Ok not pictured is 3 different Harry Potter candy packages. My daughter took off with those immediately.
> 
> A big cauldron, lots of garland, some cool bones to go in my cauldron, Kitchen towels, oven mitt, pot holder, 3 packages of bloody window clings, bloody shower curtain, 2 packs of incense, socks, witch napkins, little witch, 2 pumpkins, and a ghost, witches brew wall hang, 2 adorable signs, cat mask, hanging ghost, bird skeleton, rat skeleton, bat skeleton, skeleton garland, and the cutest light up Halloween sign! I hope I listed it all. They’re is SO much stuff. Thank you so so much reaper!


Wow, you got a lot of goodies! Lol! Love all the signs, black pumpkin pail, kitchen stuff, skellies...fun items!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Momof2! said:


> Does anyone else get their reap or look at reap pictures and start to doubt the package that they put together? Thats where Im at right now.


Always. I always doubt mine. No matter what. I doubt mine even before I've started, lol, before I've seen any other reaps! I doubt mine even if I love every item I put in the box. 

Wait...that could just be my anxiety...?

Seriously, though, there are always some amazing reaps that make me have doubts. I think many of us feel that way. I'm sure your reaping box will be awesome!


----------



## ceo418

WitchyKitty said:


> Awesome reap!! Love all the kitty and owl stuff, and the wax melts, too!


I have one called Midnight Pumpkin Patch going right now! I'm thrilled with everything in the package!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

A big cauldron you say? Hmmmm....


----------



## Lady Arsenic

I just shipped and am still doubting everything in it. I guess we all just hope the person enjoys it. That's another reason it's important to post pictures. We feel better knowing it got there, aaaaaannnnnddd the person doesn't hate us after all.


----------



## Shadow Panther

I am so glad you liked everything. My cats love noisemaker toys to and the cat treats. Fur babies need treats too ?


----------



## bethene

Loving everyone's reaps!!


----------



## LadyGoats

I can’t tell which order the photos uploaded, but I’m floored. The card is a stunner, and I am overcome by this generosity, thoughtfulness, and impeccable craftsmanship. 
All contents were packaged within an enormous cauldron, which I didn’t realize until everything else had come out had TOAD FEET! [emoji7] the smaller cauldron (also amphibian adorned) is for my library, along with an assortment of books. Mary Downing Hahn’s books circulate well, but I don’t have this title in my collection (also, it’s library bound! _swoon_), and we don’t have The Halloween Tree, so these are perfect. Our copies of Stellaluna are past their prime and, because of the movie, I don’t have enough copies of Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark to satisfy everyone. In short, these are all great additions for the collection! 
There are an assortment of notebooks for both my girls and my library club kids (my favorites are the eye balls and the assorted Halloween phrases), but then there was this amazing large spell book that may very well replace my other one (did you make this?!). 
There are tea towels, amazing earrings (if you question that they’ll be worn, check out the ones I wore to school today), oh, and, minor..... A FREAKING bubble fogger light up thing that looks phenomenal in the large cauldron (oh, I forgot to take pictures of the instructions- they were the best!). 
There are also lights for the girls rooms, and they surprisingly agreed on who should get which ones, orange lights that I requested, and a large bag of slime and candy (the candy was in the fridge because it got a bit soft on my porch).
Witchul Thinking, I adore everything. Thank you, thank you!


----------



## bethene

Wow....a amazing reap LadyGoats!!!!


----------



## Hearthfire

The reaps are all so amazing!! I'm so glad to be off tomorrow so I can get a box in the mail. I love the mortar and pestle I saw. I have several different sizes and I use them all for different things. One small one is only for peppercorns and it gets used daily. Hmmmmm....I'm grateful to be apart of this beautiful group. It's so fun making each other smile


----------



## Witchful Thinking

LadyGoats said:


> I can’t tell which order the photos uploaded, but I’m floored. The card is a stunner, and I am overcome by this generosity, thoughtfulness, and impeccable craftsmanship.
> All contents were packaged within an enormous cauldron, which I didn’t realize until everything else had come out had TOAD FEET! [emoji7] the smaller cauldron (also amphibian adorned) is for my library, along with an assortment of books. Mary Downing Hahn’s books circulate well, but I don’t have this title in my collection (also, it’s library bound! _swoon_), and we don’t have The Halloween Tree, so these are perfect. Our copies of Stellaluna are past their prime and, because of the movie, I don’t have enough copies of Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark to satisfy everyone. In short, these are all great additions for the collection!
> There are an assortment of notebooks for both my girls and my library club kids (my favorites are the eye balls and the assorted Halloween phrases), but then there was this amazing large spell book that may very well replace my other one (did you make this?!).
> There are tea towels, amazing earrings (if you question that they’ll be worn, check out the ones I wore to school today), oh, and, minor..... A FREAKING bubble fogger light up thing that looks phenomenal in the large cauldron (oh, I forgot to take pictures of the instructions- they were the best!).
> There are also lights for the girls rooms, and they surprisingly agreed on who should get which ones, orange lights that I requested, and a large bag of slime and candy (the candy was in the fridge because it got a bit soft on my porch).
> Witchul Thinking, I adore everything. Thank you, thank you!


Oh I am so happy and relieved you liked everything LadyGoats! You gave me a wonderful list to work with but I was a little intimidated to be your reaper because you are so talented! I had fun crafting those notebooks and in answer to your question I got one of those empty box books and then added the leathered look and skulls and painted it. Also a heads up that after I textured and painted the big cauldron I put 5 coats of sealer on it so it should hopefully hold up to the fog/bubbler and any weather you put it out in with your witches. Those frogs on the big cauldron I had to cut apart and frankenstein back together but I bolted them to the cauldron so I hope they will hold up. Thank you for the pictures---they really made me so happy!


----------



## WitchyKitty

LadyGoats said:


> I can’t tell which order the photos uploaded, but I’m floored. The card is a stunner, and I am overcome by this generosity, thoughtfulness, and impeccable craftsmanship.
> All contents were packaged within an enormous cauldron, which I didn’t realize until everything else had come out had TOAD FEET! [emoji7] the smaller cauldron (also amphibian adorned) is for my library, along with an assortment of books. Mary Downing Hahn’s books circulate well, but I don’t have this title in my collection (also, it’s library bound! _swoon_), and we don’t have The Halloween Tree, so these are perfect. Our copies of Stellaluna are past their prime and, because of the movie, I don’t have enough copies of Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark to satisfy everyone. In short, these are all great additions for the collection!
> There are an assortment of notebooks for both my girls and my library club kids (my favorites are the eye balls and the assorted Halloween phrases), but then there was this amazing large spell book that may very well replace my other one (did you make this?!).
> There are tea towels, amazing earrings (if you question that they’ll be worn, check out the ones I wore to school today), oh, and, minor..... A FREAKING bubble fogger light up thing that looks phenomenal in the large cauldron (oh, I forgot to take pictures of the instructions- they were the best!).
> There are also lights for the girls rooms, and they surprisingly agreed on who should get which ones, orange lights that I requested, and a large bag of slime and candy (the candy was in the fridge because it got a bit soft on my porch).
> Witchul Thinking, I adore everything. Thank you, thank you!


Wow! Great reap! I love all those fun little notebooks, I love to read so I love the Halloween books, the witchy towel, the bubble fogger looks cool and that black buckled skull book...wow!


----------



## Tannasgach

Momof2 - I don't know who your Reaper is but I can tell that they are a shopper! Lots of nice goodies.


----------



## ceo418

Shadow Panther said:


> I am so glad you liked everything. My cats love noisemaker toys to and the cat treats. Fur babies need treats too ?


 Of course, she found the box!


----------



## DeadED

Witchful Thinking said:


> Oh I am so happy and relieved you liked everything LadyGoats! You gave me a wonderful list to work with but I was a little intimidated to be your reaper because you are so talented! I had fun crafting those notebooks and in answer to your question I got one of those empty box books and then added the leathered look and skulls and painted it. Also a heads up that after I textured and painted the big cauldron I put 5 coats of sealer on it so it should hopefully hold up to the fog/bubbler and any weather you put it out in with your witches. Those frogs on the big cauldron I had to cut apart and frankenstein back together but I bolted them to the cauldron so I hope they will hold up. Thank you for the pictures---they really made me so happy!


Wow just Wow. I really love the work that went into this Great job.


----------



## DeadED

Well checked to make sure. one victim should meet me on Friday the 13th!


----------



## deathrisesagain

Momof2! said:


> Does anyone else get their reap or look at reap pictures and start to doubt the package that they put together? Thats where Im at right now.


I'm there myself. Seeing all these great reaps, and to see the package i put together, i worry that they might be disappointed in what i did............i dunno, i just don't know....._worries a lot_
Yep, am stressing a lot, and i do mean a lot...............after seeing all these great reaps, and to see what i have...............i am the worst and i do mean WORST Reaper in all realms, worlds, and universes................i think i'm gonna crawl under a rock and disappear............Of course after i ship my reap........Sorry a head of time my Dear victim....


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Momof2! said:


> Does anyone else get their reap or look at reap pictures and start to doubt the package that they put together? Thats where Im at right now.


Oh my goodness yes!! I secretly hope I get my package out before I get reap every year for this exact reason! Do not doubt yourself! Ever single reap is different and everyone has their own style and are putting a package together for someone unique. If you put thought and care into whatever you chose or did then you did it right (and I know from your posts you have)! Trust yourself


----------



## jimmyMM

Tannasgach said:


> Spooky_Girl - I want to "make a monster"!


Me too! That thing looks cool.


----------



## a_granger

deathrisesagain said:


> I'm there myself. Seeing all these great reaps, and to see the package i put together, i worry that they might be disappointed in what i did............i dunno, i just don't know....._worries a lot_
> Yep, am stressing a lot, and i do mean a lot...............after seeing all these great reaps, and to see what i have...............i am the worst and i do mean WORST Reaper in all realms, worlds, and universes................i think i'm gonna crawl under a rock and disappear............Of course after i ship my reap........Sorry a head of time my Dear victim....


I know the feeling especially on the first real. But really you don't need to worry. I will love what ever I get !! ?


----------



## WitchyKitty

deathrisesagain said:


> I'm there myself. Seeing all these great reaps, and to see the package i put together, i worry that they might be disappointed in what i did............i dunno, i just don't know....._worries a lot_
> Yep, am stressing a lot, and i do mean a lot...............after seeing all these great reaps, and to see what i have...............i am the worst and i do mean WORST Reaper in all realms, worlds, and universes................i think i'm gonna crawl under a rock and disappear............Of course after i ship my reap........Sorry a head of time my Dear victim....


I'm sure your reap will be great, too. As long as you put thought and care into trying to make/buy/find things your victim would like, I'm sure they will be pleased! Everyone's will be great!

..........
(Except mine. Mine will be hated by my victim. I just know it.) {{A.N.X.I.E.T.Y.}}


----------



## Tannasgach

LadyGoats said:


> I can’t tell which order the photos uploaded, but I’m floored. The card is a stunner, and I am overcome by this generosity, thoughtfulness, and impeccable craftsmanship.
> All contents were packaged within an enormous cauldron, which I didn’t realize until everything else had come out had TOAD FEET!  the smaller cauldron (also amphibian adorned) is for my library, along with an assortment of books. Mary Downing Hahn’s books circulate well, but I don’t have this title in my collection (also, it’s library bound! _swoon_), and we don’t have The Halloween Tree, so these are perfect. Our copies of Stellaluna are past their prime and, because of the movie, I don’t have enough copies of Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark to satisfy everyone. In short, these are all great additions for the collection!
> There are an assortment of notebooks for both my girls and my library club kids (my favorites are the eye balls and the assorted Halloween phrases), but then there was this amazing large spell book that may very well replace my other one (did you make this?!).
> There are tea towels, amazing earrings (if you question that they’ll be worn, check out the ones I wore to school today), oh, and, minor..... A FREAKING bubble fogger light up thing that looks phenomenal in the large cauldron (oh, I forgot to take pictures of the instructions- they were the best!).
> There are also lights for the girls rooms, and they surprisingly agreed on who should get which ones, orange lights that I requested, and a large bag of slime and candy (the candy was in the fridge because it got a bit soft on my porch).
> Witchul Thinking, I adore everything. Thank you, thank you!


Lady Goats, what a phenomenal reap!! I actually thought the aprons were your reap and then Witchful sends you this box of wonders. The hand crafted items are amazing: the notebooks, that amazing spellbook and the cauldron - wow the cauldron! I've seen distressed cauldrons before but never one with frog feet, what an ingenious idea. The earrings are a nice personal touch and the books for your library are very thoughtful. Great reap!!


----------



## Tannasgach

deathrisesagain said:


> I'm there myself. Seeing all these great reaps, and to see the package i put together, i worry that they might be disappointed in what i did............i dunno, i just don't know....._worries a lot_
> Yep, am stressing a lot, and i do mean a lot...............after seeing all these great reaps, and to see what i have...............i am the worst and i do mean WORST Reaper in all realms, worlds, and universes................i think i'm gonna crawl under a rock and disappear............Of course after i ship my reap........Sorry a head of time my Dear victim....


Death, it doesn't matter if it's your first reap or your tenth reap we always worry that our reap isn't that good, that our victim won't like it or that we didn't do enough. We get this "reaper anxiety" with every reap because we want to please our victim. The Auditor said it best back in the discussion thread that the fact that a total stranger thinks enough of you to shop for you or hand craft something for you just to make you happy is the real magic of Secret Reaper. And if someone doesn't realize this then they don't deserve a gift and they shouldn't be participating in SR.

One of the things I'm enjoying most this year is the excitement and enthusiasm of first time Reapers. Death, you were really excited that your craft project came out so good that you wanted to keep it for yourself. Don't lose that enthusiasm cause if you do you lose the magic of SR.

First time Reapers are also first time Victims. As a previous victim let me reassure you that we do realize the thought, planning, time and yes, anxiety that goes into a reap and we appreciate and are truly grateful of our Reapers.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Tannasgach said:


> Death, it doesn't matter if it's your first reap or your tenth reap we always worry that our reap isn't that good, that our victim won't like it or that we didn't do enough. We get this "reaper anxiety" with every reap because we want to please our victim. The Auditor said it best back in the discussion thread that the fact that a total stranger thinks enough of you to shop for you or hand craft something for you just to make you happy is the real magic of Secret Reaper. And if someone doesn't realize this then they don't deserve a gift and they shouldn't be participating in SR.
> 
> One of the things I'm enjoying most this year is the excitement and enthusiasm of first time Reapers. Death, you were really excited that your craft project came out so good that you wanted to keep it for yourself. Don't lose that enthusiasm cause if you do you lose the magic of SR.
> 
> First time Reapers are also first time Victims. As a previous victim let me reassure you that we do realize the thought, planning, time and yes, anxiety that goes into a reap and we appreciate and are truly grateful of our Reapers.


Yes - exactly! Well said!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Can we all agree, that no matter our skill level, its enjoyable to think about halloween in July, and have this funny storyline that we banter back and forth on for nearly 4 months? I also second the motion of Auditor's wisdom, just the fact that a total stranger was thinking about you, and sent you a gift is a great feeling. Let's stop judging ourselves so harshly. Deathrisesagain, I think you will be relieved when your victim is impressed with whatever your putting together, and you'll be soooo excited when that box arrives suddenly!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Witchfulthinking, you should make tutorials on YouTube! Great job! I like seeing home made items, because they are one of a kind!


----------



## yoboseiyo

i have been away crafting, but i'm almost ready to ship! 

i love seeing and reading everybody's posts. makes me happy lurking here.


----------



## projectworkout

Lady Goats, I love that spell-book. You got an awesome package!


----------



## X-Pired

Im playing catch-up with the thread. I love everyone’s reaps. There is too much cool stuff to comment on individually, my post would probably exceed the limit if I did.? Suffice it to say that reapers are doing a terrific job this year! Looking forward to seeing more pictures!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Loving all the pictures ?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I'mso glad you liked everything. The stores aroundmy househave JUST started puttingout Halloween decorations. I wantedto get it to you before deadline.


Momof2! said:


> I was reaped! I don’t know who my reaper is, but I’m going to try and figure it out. There is so much awesome stuff here that you deserve to be thanked dear reaper!
> 
> Ok not pictured is 3 different Harry Potter candy packages. My daughter took off with those immediately.
> 
> A big cauldron, lots of garland, some cool bones to go in my cauldron, Kitchen towels, oven mitt, pot holder, 3 packages of bloody window clings, bloody shower curtain, 2 packs of incense, socks, witch napkins, little witch, 2 pumpkins, and a ghost, witches brew wall hang, 2 adorable signs, cat mask, hanging ghost, bird skeleton, rat skeleton, bat skeleton, skeleton garland, and the cutest light up Halloween sign! I hope I listed it all. They’re is SO much stuff. Thank you so so much reaper!


----------



## gatorgirl35

So-o-o-o with the hurricane scare going on in my state for almost 2 weeks I got behind. I knew what I wanted to torture my victim with, but got side tracked. Then i started back at it this week thinking that I had until the 17th to finish up and send---thank goodness I looked at Bethene's message again!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like I'll be mailing out on lucky Friday as no postal service on Saturdays!!!


----------



## Spookerstar

Wow, I am away one night and BAMMMMM! so many reaps!

Ceo - I love the cats and owls in your reap. Those flowers are so beautiful too. Is the cat the pot or a pillow? Shadow Panther how sweet you included treats for her kitty. She is adorable by the way sitting on the box.

Momo - So many things to see in your reap. Those bones look so real! Awesome job Moonwitchkitty. I can just imagine all of those things together in one scene and all of the Halloween baking that will be going on.

LadyGoats - I was lucky enough to get to watch Witchful-Frankenstein create your reap. How she comes up with these ideas is beyond me. I agree with Lady Arsenic that she should do tutorials. Hopefully she will submit one to the front page section of this forum. Those little toads are just adorable but to see their little bodies dismembered and reassembled was cracking us up. It also had the attention of all of my neighbors. Also, what a perfect way to share Halloween joy with your library club. Witchful you amaze me every year!
?????


----------



## unlovedpoet

Package one of two is headed your way dear victim! It was quite awkward telling the UPS man what I was shipping ?I hope your friends make it safely on their very very long journey. They will soon be joined by the rest of your gifts!


----------



## Wickedwench

package one of two is on it's way. Victim... I hope you enjoy but know there is more to come!!!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Famous Pumpkin said:


> I believe I have been reaped! Rec'd this awesome black cat blow mold! I love it. It will have a place of honor this Halloween. Thank you, whoever you are! ?
> View attachment 718757


Well, how spoiled am I? What I thought was my reap is actually a teaser! My awesome Reaper sent this card to say there are more treats on the way!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I have been reaped! ?? Wow!
I will post pics as soon as I can, I just wanted to let my Reaper know!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Okay, I am not sure how many pictures I can post...so this may take two posts. We will see!

I WAS REAPED by the wonderful X-Pired!! I love everything! Thank you, sooo much!!! Wow!
I had two boxes show up on my porch, this morning! These were the contents:

First, we have the decor on the boxes:














Then, I opened up the first box and found the CUTEST two pillows!!! Yays!! I wanted pillows and these are soooo me!! Did you know that I actually sing the "Five Little Pumpkins" song all the time? As soon as I saw it, it's been in my head ever since, lol! (I love the pumpkin bag, too!)




















After that, I found an adorable NBC painting...it has Zero!!!! (After I took and posted these pics, I saw a note that the painting was done by another talented person! Very nice painting!!)
...and this fantastic broom riding witch made from natural materials! Wow!


























Then, in the second box, I found a wreath that had a big mamma rat and a bunch of baby rats...unfortunately, it didn't make the trip in one piece. I tried to figure out how it was glued, originally, but I'm just not sure. X-Pired, do you have a picture of it before you shipped it that I could go by to fix it? If not, I will find a way.









Okay, I can't attach anymore, so I'll have to make a second post! Hang tight! Wait to comment until I've gotten all the fabulous pics up and you can see them all!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Part two of my reap from X-Pired:

There was this super cute galvanized steel Halloween bucket, a bunch of Fall floral items...look, one of them has bread! I bake and work in a bakery, so that was cute, and a feathered crow WITH NO GLITTER!! Yay! I adore the vintage style card!!
































Oh, and then the yummiest smelling candle...I almost bought this! Good thing I didn't!!! Oh, and OMGOODNESS!!! X-Pired got me the Johanna Parker Owl mug I wanted!!! Whoo-hoo!! (Hoot-Hoot!!) LOVE!!! There were two handmade scarves...a long, black wrap around one and an orange infinity one! So soft, too! There was a little lemon pound cake air freshener in the bottom of a bag something was wrapped in...I wasn't sure if that was supposed to be part of my reap, or if it was accidentally left in there...but I think I'll like the scent, regardless, lol! Finally, all of the gifts, together!!
































I adore everything! You put major thought into my gifts and they are all so appreciated and loved! Everything will be used and find a place in my home! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!

EDIT: X-Pired, I was back reading and remembered I had read you were having some unforeseen circumstances and/or were laid up...I hope you are doing better and/or your unforeseen circumstances have been resolved!!! Sending good energy!! (Thanks to your magical, friendly Jinn that helped you, too!)

Also, I had to laugh, because when you were posting about buying v9u3qpoiper8q0983818:[email protected]#^KP63jkja and the uoiu1i0-9!)(&H^F%YL_, _and I commented back that I would love the v9u3qpoiper8q0983818:[email protected]#^KP63jkja_ and the uoiu1i0-9!)(&H^F%YL that you bought me_...little did I know it WAS for me, and that whatever it was, I did love it, because I loved it all! LOL!

...one more post after this one...lol...not gifts, but still a must post situation from this reap...


----------



## WitchyKitty

...the obligatory cat in reaping box pictures!!!

Ziva is my youngest girl who has claimed the large box, Nala is my oldest girl, the pale one, who is checking things out, and Max, my middle boy, is just standing there looking surprised that he slept through all the fun!!


----------



## Spookerstar

Oh Witchykitty what a beautiful reap. I love all of the fall colors when you see it all together. X-Pired you are quite a talented painter and knitter! And I love the kitty pics. They love being a part of SR too


----------



## WitchyKitty

Spookerstar said:


> Oh Witchykitty what a beautiful reap. I love all of the fall colors when you see it all together. X-Pired you are quite a talented painter and knitter! And I love the kitty pics. They love being a part of SR too


Thank you! My kitties always love SR time!

(I found a note, afterwards, that the painting was done by another talented person...but I am guessing X-Pired made the lovely, soft scarves!)


----------



## Tannasgach

Wow! What a wonderful reap Witchy!! I love the Halloween Tree pillow, the kitchen witch is ah-mazing, the NBC painting is awesome and the owl mug is so cute! And the scarves! Omg, they even look soft in the photo! The whole reap just screams Autumn and Halloween. Excellent job X-Pired!!

Oh and your kitties are so cute too! What is it with a cat and an empty box?


----------



## Spookie pookie

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Well, how spoiled am I? What I thought was my reap is actually a teaser! My awesome Reaper sent this card to say there are more treats on the way!
> 
> View attachment 719756
> View attachment 719757


Love that card


----------



## Spookie pookie

WitchyKitty said:


> ...the obligatory cat in reaping box pictures!!!
> 
> Ziva is my youngest girl who has claimed the large box, Nala is my oldest girl, the pale one, who is checking things out, and Max, my middle boy, is just standing there looking surprised that he slept through all the fun!!
> 
> View attachment 719788
> View attachment 719784
> View attachment 719785
> View attachment 719786
> View attachment 719787
> View attachment 719789


That is an amazing reap WitchyKitty well done X-Pired


WitchyKitty said:


> ...the obligatory cat in reaping box pictures!!!
> 
> Ziva is my youngest girl who has claimed the large box, Nala is my oldest girl, the pale one, who is checking things out, and Max, my middle boy, is just standing there looking surprised that he slept through all the fun!!
> 
> View attachment 719788
> View attachment 719784
> View attachment 719785
> View attachment 719786
> View attachment 719787
> View attachment 719789


That is am amazing reap WitchyKitty! 
Your kitten's are too cute
Well done X-Pired.


----------



## kippystarz

Expected delivery date: Friday the 13th. Yes!!! I timed that perfectly, now come on USPS, don't let me down!!!


----------



## dbruner

Fabulous reaps everyone! Happy for all of you, but totally getting that feeling some people have mentioned that my reap may not measure up. Either way, my victim should be getting reaped on Wednesday the 18th. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Momof2!

[QUOT


moonwitchkitty said:


> I'mso glad you liked everything. The stores aroundmy househave JUST started puttingout Halloween decorations. I wantedto get it to you before deadline.


You're my Reaper! Thank you so much for everything! I love it all. Last night I was writing down names and crossing them off trying to figure out who it was lol. I love everything and I can't wait to start using it all. You spoiled me, for sure.


----------



## Ladyfrog

I will be assembling my box of reaping tonight so I can ship it on Friday the 13th. These are such amazing reaps! I hope mine measures up.


----------



## ceo418

Spookerstar said:


> Wow, I am away one night and BAMMMMM! so many reaps!
> 
> Ceo - I love the cats and owls in your reap. Those flowers are so beautiful too. Is the cat the pot or a pillow? Shadow Panther how sweet you included treats for her kitty. She is adorable by the way sitting on the box.
> 
> Momo - So many things to see in your reap. Those bones look so real! Awesome job Moonwitchkitty. I can just imagine all of those things together in one scene and all of the Halloween baking that will be going on.
> 
> LadyGoats - I was lucky enough to get to watch Witchful-Frankenstein create your reap. How she comes up with these ideas is beyond me. I agree with Lady Arsenic that she should do tutorials. Hopefully she will submit one to the front page section of this forum. Those little toads are just adorable but to see their little bodies dismembered and reassembled was cracking us up. It also had the attention of all of my neighbors. Also, what a perfect way to share Halloween joy with your library club. Witchful you amaze me every year!
> ?????


The cat is a pillow, positioned on top of the flower pot for the picture. Now it's with the rest of our black cat pillows that we have out all year!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

I have been reaped by the most amazing and generous, but mysterious, reaper! I’m just floored at all of the wonderful items. I’m blown away by how perfect my gifts are for me. Thank you reaper! I’m suspicious that ‘spooky’ may be in your username but may be totally off base on that. I can’t say thank you enough and can’t imagine a more perfect reap!!!!!????????? 

I received a three-wick Fall Festival Colonial Candle which is an absolute favorite of mine. Also a Yankee jar candle in Spiced Pumpkin. It smells so good. Plus fifteen ten-inch black tapers for my candlesticks and candelabras. Absolutely perfect, I needed these badly to say the least! I can hardly wait to light them! All of these candles are perfect and will definitely be useful.

I also received several items for my fortune teller scene. Right on! A fantastic book box with a palmistry hand on it. I’ve been envious of those you have found this particular book and now I have my own! Inside were five silver bangles and a several-strand purple beaded bracelet. Yes! There is also a beautiful black scarf/wrap. It is so soft and of wonderful quality. I can actually use this throughout the season and not just for my gypsy costume. Score! There is also two pieces of wall art. One is a black and silver wall-box with a death’s head butterfly. It says “Fortune Favors the Brave”. The other is a wooden Fortune Teller Palmistry sign that has the most wonderful old-time appearance to it. Dear Reaper, I can’t tell you how much I love them both. They are exactly what I have been looking for and will add a lot to the scene I have in mind. 

But my reaper wasn’t done yet! There is also an incredible wooden, vintage style Trick or Treat sign in the shape of an old carnival ticket that says “Admit One” on the left side and “October 31” on the right side. It has a 3-D vintage witch on it. She’s holding a black kitty and her broom while surrounded by pumpkins and black cats. I collect vintage black cat and pumpkin items as well as witches. Plus I adore old carnival tickets. Talk about a well-chosen piece! 

And there’s something else that also is just as thoughtful. An evil clown against a dark-carnival background door decoration! I love it and already know exactly where it will be used!

You are incredible Reaper. Thank you for your generosity and putting so much thought in the gifts you chose for me. They literally could not be more perfect and appreciated. If I didn’t know better I would swear that you know me personally! 

Oh, one more thing. I love the card you enclosed! That is a perfect vintage image. You rock!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I have been reaped by the most amazing and generous, but mysterious, reaper! I’m just floored at all of the wonderful items. I’m blown away by how perfect my gifts are for me. Thank you reaper! I’m suspicious that ‘spooky’ may be in your username but may be totally off base on that. I can’t say thank you enough and can’t imagine a more perfect reap!!!!!?????????
> 
> I received a three-wick Fall Festival Colonial Candle which is an absolute favorite of mine. Also a Yankee jar candle in Spiced Pumpkin. It smells so good. Plus fifteen ten-inch black tapers for my candlesticks and candelabras. Absolutely perfect, I needed these badly to say the least! I can hardly wait to light them! All of these candles are perfect and will definitely be useful.
> 
> I also received several items for my fortune teller scene. Right on! A fantastic book box with a palmistry hand on it. I’ve been envious of those you have found this particular book and now I have my own! Inside were five silver bangles and a several-strand purple beaded bracelet. Yes! There is also a beautiful black scarf/wrap. It is so soft and of wonderful quality. I can actually use this throughout the season and not just for my gypsy costume. Score! There is also two pieces of wall art. One is a black and silver wall-box with a death’s head butterfly. It says “Fortune Favors the Brave”. The other is a wooden Fortune Teller Palmistry sign that has the most wonderful old-time appearance to it. Dear Reaper, I can’t tell you how much I love them both. They are exactly what I have been looking for and will add a lot to the scene I have in mind.
> 
> But my reaper wasn’t done yet! There is also an incredible wooden, vintage style Trick or Treat sign in the shape of an old carnival ticket that says “Admit One” on the left side and “October 31” on the right side. It has a 3-D vintage witch on it. She’s holding a black kitty and her broom while surrounded by pumpkins and black cats. I collect vintage black cat and pumpkin items as well as witches. Plus I adore old carnival tickets. Talk about a well-chosen piece!
> 
> And there’s something else that also is just as thoughtful. An evil clown against a dark-carnival background door decoration! I love it and already know exactly where it will be used!
> 
> You are incredible Reaper. Thank you for your generosity and putting so much thought in the gifts you chose for me. They literally could not be more perfect and appreciated. If I didn’t know better I would swear that you know me personally!
> 
> Oh, one more thing. I love the card you enclosed! That is a perfect vintage image. You rock!
> 
> View attachment 719796
> 
> 
> View attachment 719797
> 
> 
> View attachment 719798


Nice reap!! I love the candles and that vintage style ticket sign!!


----------



## Momof2!

SO many great Reaps! I am done with mine and have been "trying out" boxes today. Planning on shipping tomorrow. 

WitchyKitty..I have that owl mug. Isn't it just adorable?

I had so much fun with this Reap, I think I will join the 2nd reaper!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Spookie pookie said:


> Love that card


Me, too!


----------



## Tannasgach

Wycked Spiryt, love all the fortune signs and box and the candles. I have to check out the Fall Festival scent, I'm not familiar with that one but I love YC Spiced Pumpkin and the black tapers - _swoon_.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Great stuff so far, sounds like the weekend will be busy with reaps! I'll try to keep up!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat

Don’t mind me. Just snooping and spying. 

_sips coffee in the corner_


----------



## 66539

gatorgirl35 said:


> So-o-o-o with the hurricane scare going on in my state for almost 2 weeks I got behind. I knew what I wanted to torture my victim with, but got side tracked. Then i started back at it this week thinking that I had until the 17th to finish up and send---thank goodness I looked at Bethene's message again!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like I'll be mailing out on lucky Friday as no postal service on Saturdays!!!


I think there's not one person on this thread who wouldn't say you can be a few days late mailing things out and everyone would understand. Having the excuse that a hurricane ate your homework is just about rock solid.


----------



## The Auditor

Momof2! said:


> Does anyone else get their reap or look at reap pictures and start to doubt the package that they put together? Thats where Im at right now.


Every single year


----------



## ceo418

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I have been reaped by the most amazing and generous, but mysterious, reaper! I’m just floored at all of the wonderful items. I’m blown away by how perfect my gifts are for me. Thank you reaper! I’m suspicious that ‘spooky’ may be in your username but may be totally off base on that. I can’t say thank you enough and can’t imagine a more perfect reap!!!!!?????????
> 
> I received a three-wick Fall Festival Colonial Candle which is an absolute favorite of mine. Also a Yankee jar candle in Spiced Pumpkin. It smells so good. Plus fifteen ten-inch black tapers for my candlesticks and candelabras. Absolutely perfect, I needed these badly to say the least! I can hardly wait to light them! All of these candles are perfect and will definitely be useful.
> 
> I also received several items for my fortune teller scene. Right on! A fantastic book box with a palmistry hand on it. I’ve been envious of those you have found this particular book and now I have my own! Inside were five silver bangles and a several-strand purple beaded bracelet. Yes! There is also a beautiful black scarf/wrap. It is so soft and of wonderful quality. I can actually use this throughout the season and not just for my gypsy costume. Score! There is also two pieces of wall art. One is a black and silver wall-box with a death’s head butterfly. It says “Fortune Favors the Brave”. The other is a wooden Fortune Teller Palmistry sign that has the most wonderful old-time appearance to it. Dear Reaper, I can’t tell you how much I love them both. They are exactly what I have been looking for and will add a lot to the scene I have in mind.
> 
> But my reaper wasn’t done yet! There is also an incredible wooden, vintage style Trick or Treat sign in the shape of an old carnival ticket that says “Admit One” on the left side and “October 31” on the right side. It has a 3-D vintage witch on it. She’s holding a black kitty and her broom while surrounded by pumpkins and black cats. I collect vintage black cat and pumpkin items as well as witches. Plus I adore old carnival tickets. Talk about a well-chosen piece!
> 
> And there’s something else that also is just as thoughtful. An evil clown against a dark-carnival background door decoration! I love it and already know exactly where it will be used!
> 
> You are incredible Reaper. Thank you for your generosity and putting so much thought in the gifts you chose for me. They literally could not be more perfect and appreciated. If I didn’t know better I would swear that you know me personally!
> 
> Oh, one more thing. I love the card you enclosed! That is a perfect vintage image. You rock!
> 
> View attachment 719796
> 
> 
> View attachment 719797
> 
> 
> View attachment 719798


I'm so glad you like it all! I had a fun time choosing each item, and from the list you gave I hoped the witch ticket would be a good choice! ?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

ceo418 said:


> I'm so glad you like it all! I had a fun time choosing each item, and from the list you gave I hoped the witch ticket would be a good choice! ?


LOL! I wasn’t close about who you are. Oh my, you knocked it out of the ballpark with everything! Seriously, I’m in awe and just can’t thank you enough. You added numerous significant details to my Halloween this year and I’m sure years to come as I know I will keep and cherish everything you sent. Well, with the exception of the candles. I plan on enjoying those this season. ? Thank you again!


----------



## bethene

Love all the reaps!!!

My box is winging it's way to you dear reaper!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

I do this every year. I Look at their list and start thinking I can make everything on it and here comes the deadline and I still have several things coming together. It shall ship on time and maybe next year I will cut back. Yeah right


----------



## lilibat

Original plan didn't work out but I have my box packed up and ready to go. Hope it does not disappoint







.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

lilibat said:


> Original plan didn't work out but I have my box packed up and ready to go. Hope it does not disappoint
> View attachment 719847
> .


It’s looks intriguing! I’m looking forward to seeing what everything is.


----------



## Momof2!

Whats in here?


----------



## Spookerstar

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I have been reaped by the most amazing and generous, but mysterious, reaper! I’m just floored at all of the wonderful items. I’m blown away by how perfect my gifts are for me. Thank you reaper! I’m suspicious that ‘spooky’ may be in your username but may be totally off base on that. I can’t say thank you enough and can’t imagine a more perfect reap!!!!!?????????
> 
> I received a three-wick Fall Festival Colonial Candle which is an absolute favorite of mine. Also a Yankee jar candle in Spiced Pumpkin. It smells so good. Plus fifteen ten-inch black tapers for my candlesticks and candelabras. Absolutely perfect, I needed these badly to say the least! I can hardly wait to light them! All of these candles are perfect and will definitely be useful.
> 
> I also received several items for my fortune teller scene. Right on! A fantastic book box with a palmistry hand on it. I’ve been envious of those you have found this particular book and now I have my own! Inside were five silver bangles and a several-strand purple beaded bracelet. Yes! There is also a beautiful black scarf/wrap. It is so soft and of wonderful quality. I can actually use this throughout the season and not just for my gypsy costume. Score! There is also two pieces of wall art. One is a black and silver wall-box with a death’s head butterfly. It says “Fortune Favors the Brave”. The other is a wooden Fortune Teller Palmistry sign that has the most wonderful old-time appearance to it. Dear Reaper, I can’t tell you how much I love them both. They are exactly what I have been looking for and will add a lot to the scene I have in mind.
> 
> But my reaper wasn’t done yet! There is also an incredible wooden, vintage style Trick or Treat sign in the shape of an old carnival ticket that says “Admit One” on the left side and “October 31” on the right side. It has a 3-D vintage witch on it. She’s holding a black kitty and her broom while surrounded by pumpkins and black cats. I collect vintage black cat and pumpkin items as well as witches. Plus I adore old carnival tickets. Talk about a well-chosen piece!
> 
> And there’s something else that also is just as thoughtful. An evil clown against a dark-carnival background door decoration! I love it and already know exactly where it will be used!
> 
> You are incredible Reaper. Thank you for your generosity and putting so much thought in the gifts you chose for me. They literally could not be more perfect and appreciated. If I didn’t know better I would swear that you know me personally!
> 
> Oh, one more thing. I love the card you enclosed! That is a perfect vintage image. You rock!
> 
> View attachment 719796
> 
> 
> View attachment 719797
> 
> 
> View attachment 719798


Wycked I love all of those fortune teller items, is that your theme this year? Ceo such great choices, I love the scarf and braclets and ooohhh those signs! Great Reap!


----------



## SpookySpoof

I've been away with work to Europe so missed a few posts - going to sit down later on and have a proper look through - however I do see that my victim has received one of the packages I had sent!!!! 
Hopefully they will get a couple more before the final one I will ship out next week!! (p.s I'm glad my victim liked the small gifts! )


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

Spookerstar said:


> Wycked I love all of those fortune teller items, is that your theme this year? Ceo such great choices, I love the scarf and braclets and ooohhh those signs! Great Reap!


Im doing an old fashioned evil carnival with a large fortune teller scene. Really excited about it and absolutely ecstatic with the gifts from ceo. Everything I received is amazingly perfect. I’m so lucky!


----------



## unlovedpoet

I got a teaser! I’ve never had one before and now I’m extra excited to see what you have in store for me dear Reaper! ?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

unlovedpoet said:


> View attachment 719856
> 
> I got a teaser! I’ve never had one before and now I’m extra excited to see what you have in store for me dear Reaper! ?


Thats a fantastic teaser! One can’t go wrong with fangs. Kudos to your reaper!


----------



## gatorgirl35

Whats in the Box?????????????? No opening any of them until they have all arrived dear victim!!!!! Even if they start to o-o-o-ooze!!!
View attachment 719861


----------



## WitchyKitty

Loving the gifts and teasers!

As for my *Victim*...it's looking like it should be a *Friday The 13th* delivery!!!!!! 

How _Puuuuurrrrrrrr_-fect!! ?

Watch the skies for *Owl Post* delivery! ?(...unless they passed it off to another delivery service, which sometimes happens due to weather, too many deliveries, ect.)


----------



## Shebear1

OMG! Seeing what everyone has gotten is so exciting! I cannot wait for my reaping! Keep the pics coming ya'll!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

To my victim it looks like your package is out for delivery. What a awesome surprise on Friday the 13th!


----------



## Wickedwench

I want a pic of the mail man seeing these!!! Gotta be good! LOL And hopefully they are on their way to me cause they look soooooo fun!



gatorgirl35 said:


> Whats in the Box?????????????? No opening any of them until they have all arrived dear victim!!!!! Even if they start to o-o-o-ooze!!!
> View attachment 719861
> View attachment 719872


----------



## X-Pired

WitchyKitty said:


> ...the obligatory cat in reaping box pictures!!!
> 
> Ziva is my youngest girl who has claimed the large box, Nala is my oldest girl, the pale one, who is checking things out, and Max, my middle boy, is just standing there looking surprised that he slept through all the fun!!
> 
> View attachment 719788
> View attachment 719784
> View attachment 719785
> View attachment 719786
> View attachment 719787
> View attachment 719789


Love this! Those are cute kitties!


----------



## X-Pired

Spookerstar said:


> Oh Witchykitty what a beautiful reap. I love all of the fall colors when you see it all together. X-Pired you are quite a talented painter and knitter! And I love the kitty pics. They love being a part of SR too


I didn't paint the picture. It was painted by another forum member, and yes, she is obviously very talented. I don't do an NBC theme and the painting is so wonderful I had to share it so that it wouldn't just be sitting in a box in my attic. It needs to be seen.


----------



## X-Pired

gatorgirl35 said:


> Whats in the Box?????????????? No opening any of them until they have all arrived dear victim!!!!! Even if they start to o-o-o-ooze!!!
> View attachment 719861
> View attachment 719872


I promise to be patient!


----------



## CreepySpiders

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> To my victim it looks like your package is out for delivery. What a awesome surprise on Friday the 13th!


What amazing timing!


----------



## WitchyKitty

X-Pired said:


> I didn't paint the picture. It was painted by another forum member, and yes, she is obviously very talented. I don't do an NBC theme and the painting is so wonderful I had to share it so that it wouldn't just be sitting in a box in my attic. It needs to be seen.


...and it IS being loved and seen! I am a NBC fan, and my favorite is Zero, the ghost doggie, who is in this painting! 
Right now, it's sitting on my kitchen breakfast/island table, propped up against the wall next to some of my Fall decor that is, also, sitting there. All of the orange on my table looks just lovely. ?


----------



## WitchyKitty

X-Pired said:


> Love this! Those are cute kitties!


Thank you!
Ziva was all sprawled out, sleeping in the box, again, this morning, lol.


----------



## Hearthfire

gatorgirl35 said:


> Whats in the Box?????????????? No opening any of them until they have all arrived dear victim!!!!! Even if they start to o-o-o-ooze!!!
> View attachment 719861
> View attachment 719872


I literally just snorked red wine with the "What's in the box?" That was hilarious!


----------



## Hearthfire

Something Wicked your way comes!!!


----------



## Therewolf

Dear Victim,
you package is read to go, and is leaving on Friday the 13th.
I wonder what could be under all that web???


----------



## GrinningReaper

Ahh... Dear Victim, 

The end approaches. So much angst at the thought your journey will soon be over and the reaping must begin. But one last glimpse of what awaits beyond the veil of cardboard and bubble-wrap. 










Tomorrow, the 14th, all will begin their journey to you. The thought that an agency of a government that has a dead letter office for such an occasion is almost titillating. Rest well for the next few days. Drive those nasty dreams of sugar plums from your head. So many more decrepit things to envisage.


----------



## Hearthfire

Can I just say, this thing we do and the excitement we create, is not lost on anyone. The girls at my tiny post office get just as excited as me this time of year. They get so involved! I keep telling them to join in. And the folks at work ask all sorts of questions. You can see that Halloween magic just sparkle in their eyes. I love being their source to tap back into magic and wonder! Wands up my brothers and sisters!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

WitchyKitty - What a wonderful reap!! X-Pired fantastic job! I LOVE those pillows. I can't believe how much stuff you made! What a wonderful idea for a wreath! So much work went into that reap!

Wycked Spiryt - Wow what a reap! I LOVE the fortune teller theme and all the wonderful items you got for that! ceo--great work!

unlovedpoet - what a fun teaser! 

gatorgirl---LOVE those box decorations. Your warning made me laugh with delight! Can't wait to see whats inside.

GrinningReaper--such a great tease. I am dying to see what that ends being!


SO much excitement with reaps hitting and a LOT of reaps headed out to their victims. Its going to get crazy in here! It blows me away every year how much happiness and excitement a bunch of strangers, in most cases, from all over the US and beyond have for sending each other really thoughtful gifts. Thank you for being my happy place!


----------



## Hearthfire

GrinningReaper, I had to share your eloquent post to the other nurses and doctors on the unit!! I wish you could have seen the look of jealousy and excitement on all their faces!!!! They all started firing questions at me like I was the author!!!! SR is the absolute highlight of my year because of all you beautiful and masterfully creative spirits


----------



## GrinningReaper

Hearthfire said:


> GrinningReaper, I had to share your eloquent post to the other nurses and doctors on the unit!! I wish you could have seen the look of jealousy and excitement on all their faces!!!! They all started firing questions at me like I was the author!!!! SR is the absolute highlight of my year because of all you beautiful and masterfully creative spirits


We're thrilled that you shared the wonder of Halloween with your fellow co-workers. We would as well, but most of our co-workers are already dead, so by default we all enjoy a season that celebrates our nonexistence. Assure them that the author of these missives is not you. No Grim Reaper lives in Georgia. We're afraid of the neighborhood and all visits there are work related. If you check your musical history, it was _The Devil Went Down to Georgia_. We don't cross that guy.


----------



## bethene

This is such a amazing group of folks....if you really think about it....73 signed up...put in the effort to stalk their victim...make or buy something special for them....spend money to ship it...hundreds and sometimes thousands of miles...all for someone they have most likely never met. And all for the love of Halloween. What a wonderful thing!!!! I am so proud to be a part of this group of people!!!!


----------



## bethene

Tomorrow is the shipping deadline!!! If you have a problem please let me know!!! We can work with anything ....just keep me in the loop!?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Loving the newest teasers just posted!

I agree! Our Secret Reaper thing is so fun and we always have such fantastic people involved!! Like Bethene said, we send boxes full of presents that we carefully and thoughtfully searched for and bought...or put hours and hours of work into making...all to try to give a super Happy Halloween season to people that, most, we have never met. It's a crazy and beautiful thing! Not to mention, we all have so much fun chatting about it in the threads...a hilariously fun time...sometimes we even are there for each other when life isn't going great. We aren't just a forum of random people doing the SR exchanges...we are a big, crazy Halloween family!! Love, hugs and light to you all!

Hearthfire, my post office ladies love seeing all the boxes I bring in, too! When we moved, I'm sure the post office people wondered where I went once it was SR time and I wasn't there dropping off decorated boxes. 

At the new post office, I have a lady who usually always waits on me whenever I come in, and she gets so excited when I bring in SR boxes, envelopes or other gifts for people all over the country...even some in Canada...with decorated boxes for both Halloween/Secret Reaper and even other holidays. When I walked in with some boxes, this Reaper, her eyes lit up and I was like, "It's that time of year, again!" Lol. She always comments on the different decorations on the boxes and looks at them all over. One time, I sent someone an envelope that had some of my smudge sticks in them and she could smell the lavender through the envelope. She said she'd just keep it near her until it was ready to go out so she could continue to smell in, lol! Yeah, if you send through the same post office year after year, they tend to get to know you and wait each season for those big Halloween boxes to be brought in!!!

One more thing...I think my owls have dropped off the package!!!!!!!!! Eeeeek! I hope everything made it in one piece and that my Victim loves everything!!! Now, this is the final stage of the Secret Reaper...waiting with anxiety and excitement for your Victim to open that box!!!!


----------



## kloey74

I’ve been reaped perfectly on Friday the 13th and a full moon! Thank you Dead Ed and Morena. Your gifts will make a fab addition to my classroom.


----------



## gatorgirl35

kloey74 said:


> I’ve been reaped perfectly on Friday the 13th and a full moon! Thank you Dead Ed and Morena. Your gifts will make a fab addition to my classroom.
> View attachment 719908
> View attachment 719909
> View attachment 719910


I love the tombstone and the haunted house with the witch moon!!


----------



## Tannasgach

kloey, nice aging and detail on your tombstone and love the haunted house, especially the different faces on the pumpkins and the boarded up windows. Very nice craftsmanship Dead Ed and Morena!


----------



## dbruner

I love your reap Kloey74, that haunted house is awesome! And the tombstone. Perfect for Friday the 13th. Someone was telling me at work today that there will not be another full moon on Friday the 13th for 30 years. This is our lucky day.


----------



## WitchyKitty

kloey74 said:


> I’ve been reaped perfectly on Friday the 13th and a full moon! Thank you Dead Ed and Morena. Your gifts will make a fab addition to my classroom.
> View attachment 719908
> View attachment 719909
> View attachment 719910


Great reap, kloey!!! The stone and house are fantastic! Love the little brooms, too!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

To my victim, it looks like they tried to deliver your box today but you weren't there. They said they left a notice for you. I hope you get it soon.


----------



## ceo418

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Im doing an old fashioned evil carnival with a large fortune teller scene. Really excited about it and absolutely ecstatic with the gifts from ceo. Everything I received is amazingly perfect. I’m so lucky!


I enjoyed looking for Halloween stuff that's so different from what I usually get. And it seemed like fortune teller stuff was big this year! ?


----------



## kippystarz

Delivery confirmation: 10:37 am... I think I'm more anxious about my victim getting their gift than I am about getting one!!!


----------



## DeadED

kloey74 said:


> I’ve been reaped perfectly on Friday the 13th and a full moon! Thank you Dead Ed and Morena. Your gifts will make a fab addition to my classroom.
> View attachment 719908
> View attachment 719909
> View attachment 719910


Glad you liked it. You almost lost the house when my kid saw it lit up she was ready to take it home. Just wish the middle one didn't fall off


----------



## DeadED

kippystarz said:


> Delivery confirmation: 10:37 am... I think I'm more anxious about my victim getting their gift than I am about getting one!!!


I think we all feel that way lol


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

ceo418 said:


> I enjoyed looking for Halloween stuff that's so different from what I usually get. And it seemed like fortune teller stuff was big this year! ?


Well, you certainly did an incredible job. I’m pleased that you enjoyed putting my reap together. One more thing, in my excitement I forgot to say how wonderful you decorated the box. I love the vintage cards on each side. Everything about it was so thoughtful. You are amazing!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

kippystarz said:


> Delivery confirmation: 10:37 am... I think I'm more anxious about my victim getting their gift than I am about getting one!!!


Well, you have no reason to be anxious any longer! How can I properly thank you? I have had a CRAPTASTIC Friday the 13th that started with getting rear-ended on the freeway on the way to work, losing ALL my Adobe suite on my computer at work and still dealing with this flu.......and then it all turned around when I got home to THIS! You rock, lady! 

I came home to this wonderfully decorated box FILLED with the following goodies:










An adorable Fiesta plate to add to my current collection along with a very cute card!









I CANNOT believe you made this for me and in a Johanna Parker mug, no less! I seriously think you read my mind because I bought myself the cat mug and kept thinking I should have gotten the pumpkin one. I never dreamed I would actually get one (filled even!) so I am going to use the one you created as inspiration to fill the cat one so I can put them together in my "vintage" cabinet. I absolutely love it! You've got SKILLS!










I am not even done yet! Look at this adorable glitter haunted house (complete with tiny little frames inside you can see through the windows inside when it's lit). This is just too perfect! Did you actually make this???? I am blown away!











Last, but absolutely not least, there was this adorable little ceramic pumpkin that will have a home in my smallest cloche. I have been SEARCHING for something this size to fit inside and this is made for it!








Kippystarz, I cannot thank you enough for all the thought and time you must have put into all of this (plus my awesome blow mold black cat) . You have TOTALLY turned my Friday the 13th around. I cannot wait to display everything in a couple of weeks. Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Well, you have no reason to be anxious any longer! How can I properly thank you? I have had a CRAPTASTIC Friday the 13th that started with getting rear-ended on the freeway on the way to work, losing ALL my Adobe suite on my computer at work and still dealing with this flu.......and then it all turned around when I got home to THIS! You rock, lady!
> 
> I came home to this wonderfully decorated box FILLED with the following goodies:
> 
> View attachment 719955
> 
> 
> An adorable Fiesta plate to add to my current collection along with a very cute card!
> View attachment 719956
> 
> 
> I CANNOT believe you made this for me and in a Johanna Parker mug, no less! I seriously think you read my mind because I bought myself the cat mug and kept thinking I should have gotten the pumpkin one. I never dreamed I would actually get one (filled even!) so I am going to use the one you created as inspiration to fill the cat one so I can put them together in my "vintage" cabinet. I absolutely love it! You've got SKILLS!
> 
> View attachment 719957
> 
> 
> I am not even done yet! Look at this adorable glitter haunted house (complete with tiny little frames inside you can see through the windows inside when it's lit). This is just too perfect! Did you actually make this???? I am blown away!
> 
> View attachment 719958
> 
> 
> 
> Last, but absolutely not least, there was this adorable little ceramic pumpkin that will have a home in my smallest cloche. I have been SEARCHING for something this size to fit inside and this is made for it!
> View attachment 719959
> 
> Kippystarz, I cannot thank you enough for all the thought and time you must have put into all of this (plus my awesome blow mold black cat) . You have TOTALLY turned my Friday the 13th around. I cannot wait to display everything in a couple of weeks. Thank you, thank you, thank you!


Awesome reap! Yay! You got a Johanna Parker mug, too!!!


----------



## kippystarz

I'm so glad you like it!! I had so much fun making the house!

I was grocery shopping and walked by the mug and did a total double take. I thought of you immediately, I'm thrilled that you have the cat to match!
Happy Halloween Famous Pumpkin!!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

WitchyKitty said:


> Awesome reap! Yay! You got a Johanna Parker mug, too!!!


Yes! We are so very lucky!


----------



## jimmyMM

DeadED said:


> I think we all feel that way lol


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

kippystarz said:


> I'm so glad you like it!! I had so much fun making the house!
> 
> I was grocery shopping and walked by the mug and did a total double take. I thought of you immediately, I'm thrilled that you have the cat to match!
> Happy Halloween Famous Pumpkin!!


Thank you from the bottom of my black little heart! _LOL_


----------



## NormalLikeYou

Thank you, WitchyKitty! Our reap is AMAZING and we love every single thing! The box was perfectly decorated - we especially loved the owl post one!















We had..."help" unpacking the box.








Lots of help.








WitchyKitty wood burned and stained this beautiful little box and it's amazing. It has little jars of lavender and sage that she grew and dried herself, and a cool witch keyring inside - pics of those in the next post!








Harry Potter socks!!!








We're so excited that we'll be able to play these in our cemetery this year!








And she carved, corpsed and painted this - and there's a hole in the bottom for an LED tea light! We love it!!








She made this really great bottle for our witch's cupboard!








A mortar and pestle!!!








To be continued...


----------



## NormalLikeYou

Here's the beautiful woodburning on the box.








And the open box with the contents - how cool!!!








Creepy elegance at it's finest! This is beautiful, creepy and perfect!!








This is so amazing! White Sage, Garden Sage, Lavender and Rosebuds, all grown by WitchyKitty! This is why both Clancy and Dev stuck their snouts in the bag after we took this out!








Love this! It'll be perfect in our cemetery!








Now. Of all these wonderful things so lovingly created, gathered and put together for us by the amazing, talented, kind and generous WitchyKitty...this is the thing she worried that we wouldn't care for, and it's our favorite! As we read the note she had on it before opening it, it dawned on both of us what it must be - DEAD MAN'S TOES! These Hocus Pocus lovers are over the moon with this one! WitchyKitty sculpted, baked and painted the toes! And they're in a beautiful Myrtlewood box. My great aunt and uncle lived in Oregon, and I've loved Myrtlewood since I first saw it when I visited them with my parents when I was a kid. They gave us a condiment set with a Myrtlewood tray and lids for a wedding gift, so it's extra special to me to have been given another Myrtlewood item!






















Everything together. We love everything! Thank you so much, WitchyKitty!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I am soooo happy you guys loved everything!!! I'm happy nothing was broken, too! I was so scared the apothecary jar of All Hallows Eve skulls would be smashed...or the contents messed up (it took me forever to get those skulls in that moss just how I wanted them...not as easy if a task as you'd think, especially with a small opening!). I was also worried the pumpkin's face would be smashed in! Whew!!
I saw you guys decorated with and liked skeletons, so when I saw this skeleton arm holding it's own skull out of the ground, I had to get it for you! (I got one for us, too, lol.)
You said you liked creepy pumpkins, so I was excited to finally have a victim request that so I could carve and corpse one!!! Yay!!!
Then you said you wanted witch cabinet items, so there came the bottle, the magical moon wood burned herb box, mortar and pestle ( that every witch should have...i have one that I was gifted and use it for display and grinding herbs, too) and...along with the love of Hocus Pocus...the Dead Man's Toes! That myrtlewood bowl was gorgeous and I had a hard time not keeping that and the toes, lol. I'm glad I didn't though, since you both love them so much and the bowl matched your other cherished items! I wish everyone could see this gorgeous bowl in person...myrtlewood is so shiny and has such a beautiful pattern! It's all hand crafted, too!
We just happened to have copies of some of the CDs you wanted, gifted to me by another forum member, so we made more copies for you! They are awesome. They will rock for your cemetery!
I was cracking up when I saw your doggie with it's head jammed in the spiderweb gift bag...I knew exactly why he or she was in there, lol. Smudge sticks smell good!!!! Your doggies are adorable!! Awww, I should've sent them goodies, too!
The Harry Potter slipper socks I happened upon accidentally and grabbed them up...may have grabbed some for me and my mom, too, lol. I hope they are comfy on your feet!!

I'm so super happy you love everything!!! I hope it all brings you magical Halloween fun! Happiest of Halloween Seasons to you both and your doggies!!


----------



## Momof2!

Okay, every single person here has so much talent. I’ve said it before but I’ll say it again..you guys are totally amazing, all of you. Wow.

WitchyKitty, I’m convinced that you have some type of magic. All those different crafts /pieces of art. Wow. Amazing..every single thing. I couldn’t have even thought of all those things, much less make them and make them perfect!
Whoever my victim is..don’t look at the package witchykitty sent lol.


----------



## mortiaddams

I woke up this morning and went to check my mail and got this adorable surprise!! Started the day of with a laugh and lots of excitement!! Thank you secret reaper!!!!!!


----------



## mortiaddams

mortiaddams said:


> View attachment 719984
> 
> I woke up this morning and went to check my mail and got this adorable surprise!! Started the day off with a laugh and lots of excitement!! Thank you secret reaper!!!!!!


----------



## Tannasgach

Famous Pumpkin, I'm so jealous of your Fiestaware plate! And it is really cute the way kippystarz decorated your mug!

NormalLikeYou, it is so cool that WitchyKitty sent you herbs from her own garden! The wood burning on that box is dynamic and the corpsed pumpkin looks fierce!

Great job guys!!


----------



## gatorgirl35

WitchyKitty said:


> Awesome reap! Yay! You got a Johanna Parker mug, too!!!


I love the vintage mug and the decorations in it are adorable!!


----------



## gatorgirl35

WitchyKitty said:


> I am soooo happy you guys loved everything!!! I'm happy nothing was broken, too! I was so scared the apothecary jar of All Hallows Eve skulls would be smashed...or the contents messed up (it took me forever to get those skulls in that moss just how I wanted them...not as easy if a task as you'd think, especially with a small opening!). I was also worried the pumpkin's face would be smashed in! Whew!!
> I saw you guys decorated with and liked skeletons, so when I saw this skeleton arm holding it's own skull out of the ground, I had to get it for you! (I got one for us, too, lol.)
> You said you liked creepy pumpkins, so I was excited to finally have a victim request that so I could carve and corpse one!!! Yay!!!
> Then you said you wanted witch cabinet items, so there came the bottle, the magical moon wood burned herb box, mortar and pestle ( that every witch should have...i have one that I was gifted and use it for display and grinding herbs, too) and...along with the love of Hocus Pocus...the Dead Man's Toes! That myrtlewood bowl was gorgeous and I had a hard time not keeping that and the toes, lol. I'm glad I didn't though, since you both love them so much and the bowl matched your other cherished items! I wish everyone could see this gorgeous bowl in person...myrtlewood is so shiny and has such a beautiful pattern! It's all hand crafted, too!
> We just happened to have copies of some of the CDs you wanted, gifted to me by another forum member, so we made more copies for you! They are awesome. They will rock for your cemetery!
> I was cracking up when I saw your doggie with it's head jammed in the spiderweb gift bag...I knew exactly why he or she was in there, lol. Smudge sticks smell good!!!! Your doggies are adorable!! Awww, I should've sent them goodies, too!
> The Harry Potter slipper socks I happened upon accidentally and grabbed them up...may have grabbed some for me and my mom, too, lol. I hope they are comfy on your feet!!
> 
> I'm so super happy you love everything!!! I hope it all brings you magical Halloween fun! Happiest of Halloween Seasons to you both and your doggies!!


WitchKitty---that pumpkin is awesome!! and loved the toes too


----------



## gatorgirl35

NormalLikeYou said:


> Here's the beautiful woodburning on the box.
> View attachment 719975
> 
> And the open box with the contents - how cool!!!
> View attachment 719976
> 
> Creepy elegance at it's finest! This is beautiful, creepy and perfect!!
> View attachment 719977
> 
> This is so amazing! White Sage, Garden Sage, Lavender and Rosebuds, all grown by WitchyKitty! This is why both Clancy and Dev stuck their snouts in the bag after we took this out!
> View attachment 719978
> 
> Love this! It'll be perfect in our cemetery!
> View attachment 719979
> 
> Now. Of all these wonderful things so lovingly created, gathered and put together for us by the amazing, talented, kind and generous WitchyKitty...this is the thing she worried that we wouldn't care for, and it's our favorite! As we read the note she had on it before opening it, it dawned on both of us what it must be - DEAD MAN'S TOES! These Hocus Pocus lovers are over the moon with this one! WitchyKitty sculpted, baked and painted the toes! And they're in a beautiful Myrtlewood box. My great aunt and uncle lived in Oregon, and I've loved Myrtlewood since I first saw it when I visited them with my parents when I was a kid. They gave us a condiment set with a Myrtlewood tray and lids for a wedding gift, so it's extra special to me to have been given another Myrtlewood item!
> View attachment 719980
> View attachment 719981
> View attachment 719982
> 
> Everything together. We love everything! Thank you so much, WitchyKitty!!!
> View attachment 719983


Such a terrific reap!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

I have got to quit making heavy packages, had to take out a small loan to ship it ?


----------



## Wickedwench

Sending boxes 2 and 3 today my victim!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Momof2! said:


> Okay, every single person here has so much talent. I’ve said it before but I’ll say it again..you guys are totally amazing, all of you. Wow.
> 
> WitchyKitty, I’m convinced that you have some type of magic. All those different crafts /pieces of art. Wow. Amazing..every single thing. I couldn’t have even thought of all those things, much less make them and make them perfect!
> Whoever my victim is..don’t look at the package witchykitty sent lol.


LOL! ...convinced I have some type of magic! Thank you! ??

Thank you to the others who complimented or liked my reap to NormalLikeYou, too!

Momof2, I'm sure your Victim's reap will be fantastic and I can't wait to see it!

I agree, we have such a talented and thoughtful group of people!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Everyone, go check your back doors. A package was delivered about an hour ago!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Great reaps guys, the wood burning, the pumpkins, all the decorative boxes, great job!


----------



## lucidhalloween

Love seeing people's reaps.. such an amazing talented group of people on here!


----------



## Spookerstar

Wow so many beautiful things delivered yesterday! 
Kloey I love the haunted house, so perfectly detailed with the little pumpkins and ghosts. DeadED where did you find those little decorations?
Famous Pumpkin you are a lucky victim. I love that mug and those hand made decorations for the filler inside are adorable. I think I need to look into this Johanna Parker artist. Excellent job KippysStarz!
NormalLikeYou - Wow! so many things to comment on. The dead men's toes are creepy and so life like. the box with herbs and the appothocary jar with skulls. I love the photo with everything together. WitchyKitty you are a witch!


----------



## mortiaddams

Dear Victim, your package is on the way!! Keep an eye out, it’s a big one!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

I'm not sure the dog will let the box be taken. Even at rest, he looks like hes guarding it! Maybe the dog comes with the package? ?


----------



## Spookie pookie

mortiaddams said:


> View attachment 720007
> 
> Dear Victim, your package is on the way!! Keep an eye out, it’s a big one!


Your dog is the cutest


----------



## Spookie pookie

Lady Arsenic said:


> Everyone, go check your back doors. A package was delivered about an hour ago!


Can't wait to see who the lucky victim is.


----------



## Spookie pookie

kloey74 said:


> I’ve been reaped perfectly on Friday the 13th and a full moon! Thank you Dead Ed and Morena. Your gifts will make a fab addition to my classroom.
> View attachment 719908
> View attachment 719909
> View attachment 719910


Love that haunted house! Well done Dead Ed.


----------



## Spookie pookie

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Well, you have no reason to be anxious any longer! How can I properly thank you? I have had a CRAPTASTIC Friday the 13th that started with getting rear-ended on the freeway on the way to work, losing ALL my Adobe suite on my computer at work and still dealing with this flu.......and then it all turned around when I got home to THIS! You rock, lady!
> 
> I came home to this wonderfully decorated box FILLED with the following goodies:
> 
> View attachment 719955
> 
> 
> An adorable Fiesta plate to add to my current collection along with a very cute card!
> View attachment 719956
> 
> 
> I CANNOT believe you made this for me and in a Johanna Parker mug, no less! I seriously think you read my mind because I bought myself the cat mug and kept thinking I should have gotten the pumpkin one. I never dreamed I would actually get one (filled even!) so I am going to use the one you created as inspiration to fill the cat one so I can put them together in my "vintage" cabinet. I absolutely love it! You've got SKILLS!
> 
> View attachment 719957
> 
> 
> I am not even done yet! Look at this adorable glitter haunted house (complete with tiny little frames inside you can see through the windows inside when it's lit). This is just too perfect! Did you actually make this???? I am blown away!
> 
> View attachment 719958
> 
> 
> 
> Last, but absolutely not least, there was this adorable little ceramic pumpkin that will have a home in my smallest cloche. I have been SEARCHING for something this size to fit inside and this is made for it!
> View attachment 719959
> 
> Kippystarz, I cannot thank you enough for all the thought and time you must have put into all of this (plus my awesome blow mold black cat) . You have TOTALLY turned my Friday the 13th around. I cannot wait to display everything in a couple of weeks. Thank you, thank you, thank you!


That mug￼
I've never heard of Johanna Parker before now I'll have to see where I can get one. Well done Kippystarz


----------



## Spookie pookie

NormalLikeYou said:


> Here's the beautiful woodburning on the box.
> View attachment 719975
> 
> And the open box with the contents - how cool!!!
> View attachment 719976
> 
> Creepy elegance at it's finest! This is beautiful, creepy and perfect!!
> View attachment 719977
> 
> This is so amazing! White Sage, Garden Sage, Lavender and Rosebuds, all grown by WitchyKitty! This is why both Clancy and Dev stuck their snouts in the bag after we took this out!
> View attachment 719978
> 
> Love this! It'll be perfect in our cemetery!
> View attachment 719979
> 
> Now. Of all these wonderful things so lovingly created, gathered and put together for us by the amazing, talented, kind and generous WitchyKitty...this is the thing she worried that we wouldn't care for, and it's our favorite! As we read the note she had on it before opening it, it dawned on both of us what it must be - DEAD MAN'S TOES! These Hocus Pocus lovers are over the moon with this one! WitchyKitty sculpted, baked and painted the toes! And they're in a beautiful Myrtlewood box. My great aunt and uncle lived in Oregon, and I've loved Myrtlewood since I first saw it when I visited them with my parents when I was a kid. They gave us a condiment set with a Myrtlewood tray and lids for a wedding gift, so it's extra special to me to have been given another Myrtlewood item!
> View attachment 719980
> View attachment 719981
> View attachment 719982
> 
> Everything together. We love everything! Thank you so much, WitchyKitty!!!
> View attachment 719983


Omg, first those 2 puppers are adorable. Clancy and Dev  love the names.
Amazing reap especially that pumpkin and the dead man's toes. Well done WitchyKitty. Also the box decorations were so cute.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Spookerstar said:


> NormalLikeYou - Wow! so many things to comment on. The dead men's toes are creepy and so life like. the box with herbs and the appothocary jar with skulls. I love the photo with everything together. WitchyKitty you are a witch!


Lol, thank you, I sure am a witch!


----------



## gatorgirl35

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I have got to quit making heavy packages, had to take out a small loan to ship it ?


I know--right? The shipping on the boxes I sent cost more than the items----of course, I never pay full price  The happiest time of the year for me is the after Halloween sales where everything is 75-90% off!! Then you can save it for next years haunt and Secret Reaper!!


----------



## bethene

I do that too Gatorgirl35!! Clearance..thrift store...garage sales. I have totes I call my reaper stash. Also a box of Halloween crafting items. This reaper I had a few items I could use....but not as many as I would have liked...lol!


----------



## Ladyfrog

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I have got to quit making heavy packages, had to take out a small loan to ship it ?


I know what you mean! I really didn't think my box was all that heavy but I guess since it's pretty big, it cost more. Oh well, such is (spooky) life ?


----------



## Momof2!

Im always very mindful of size and weight. Several years back I shipped a Halloween swap package and it was 80 bucks. I almost had a heart attack.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Well victim, you probably had to work today. That's why you didn't log on to say you recieved something. I'll message you tomorrow and ask if everything made it ok.?


----------



## NormalLikeYou

Spookie pookie said:


> Omg, first those 2 puppers are adorable. Clancy and Dev  love the names.
> Amazing reap especially that pumpkin and the dead man's toes. Well done WitchyKitty. Also the box decorations were so cute.


Thanks! Dev’s name is actually Devery, but we usually just call her Dev. We got their names from an old movie I love - “The Trouble With Angels”
WitchyKitty knocked it out of the park, for sure!


----------



## Hearthfire

WitchyKitty I am in awe!!! Your talents are truly magical!! I love using smudge sticks but I bet yours pack some extra energy. And the dead man's toes are brilliant! Each item looks like it belongs in a museum. I wish you lived close to me so I could learn some tricks


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hearthfire said:


> WitchyKitty I am in awe!!! Your talents are truly magical!! I love using smudge sticks but I bet yours pack some extra energy. And the dead man's toes are brilliant! Each item looks like it belongs in a museum. I wish you lived close to me so I could learn some tricks


Thank you! ?
I try to make my smudge sticks as filled with good energy and love as I can. The plants I harvest from are cared for, too, and I even talk to them. (Yes, I talk to my plants, lol.)
When I'm putting them together, I try to keep my mind as filled with pure, good intentions as possible.
Some people I have given them to actually use them, and I've been told mine work well for house cleansings, and some just love to display them.

My main tip, I guess, is that I just decide what I want to make, research it, and then just sit there and work with it until it looks how I want...however long that may take, lol!

(I decided it wouldn't be a good idea to try to research what old, severed toes looked like, though...I may have lost my lunch looking at the pics that would pop up if I typed that in, hahaha!) I just made slightly off shaped toes, since they would be just starting to decay, made the toenails all chipped and gangrene/fungus like looking, as I'm sure most common, poor men wouldn't be getting pedicures over 300 years ago...lol, not to mention they would be rotting. Then add a bit of drying, congealing blood, tissue and yellowing bone, torn skin edges starting to turn brown, a slightly grayish hue to the skintone and that's how I made them look the best I could as old, dead man's toes!

For the corpsed pumpkins, I believe kloey74 has a tutorial on how to make them somewhere on this forum...(for carving them, I use the blade tip of my Versa-tool.)


----------



## Hearthfire

WitchyKitty said:


> Thank you! ?
> I try to make my smudge sticks as filled with good energy and love as I can. The plants I harvest from are cared for, too, and I even talk to them. (Yes, I talk to my plants, lol.)
> When I'm putting them together, I try to keep my mind as filled with pure, good intentions as possible.
> Some people I have given them to actually use them, and I've been told mine work well for house cleansings, and some just love to display them.
> 
> My main tip, I guess, is that I just decide what I want to make, research it, and then just sit there and work with it until it looks how I want...however long that may take, lol!
> 
> (I decided it wouldn't be a good idea to try to research what old, severed toes looked like, though...I may have lost my lunch looking at the pics that would pop up if I typed that in, hahaha!) I just made slightly off shaped toes, since they would be just starting to decay, made the toenails all chipped and gangrene/fungus like looking, as I'm sure most common, poor men wouldn't be getting pedicures over 300 years ago...lol, not to mention they would be rotting. Then add a bit of drying, congealing blood, tissue and yellowing bone, torn skin edges starting to turn brown, a slightly grayish hue to the skintone and that's how I made them look the best I could as old, dead man's toes!
> 
> For the corpsed pumpkins, I believe kloey74 has a tutorial on how to make them somewhere on this forum...(for carving them, I use the blade tip of my Versa-tool.)


There's nothing more powerful than intent! I bet all the negativity gets cleansed... Truly amazing


----------



## farblefumble

Victim, your packages (yes, packages) went out Friday. I hope they make it to you unscathed.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Kloey---wow tombstone and a lit haunted house!! Great work DeadED
Famous Pumpkin - what a thoughtful reap! Fiestaware!!? That mug! Awesome job kippystarz
NormalLikeyou - woah what a reap (and sweetest looking furry friends!) WitchyKitty love that box, the potion bottle, the skull on its hand...everything! Your talent on full display as always!

So excited to see other packages going out! Now that my package to my victim has been delivered and I can relax knowing she liked it I may or may not have been excitedly peeking at my front porch any time I pull into the driveway or peeking out the front window when I hear a big truck go by! Excited to see what my reaper has in store for me!


----------



## WitchyKitty

It's funny...during Reaper time, I stalk the windows every single time a delivery person or truck goes near my house. 
Yet, somehow, I always miss the ONE truck that DOES bring my Reaping! It's like Santa or the Easter Bunny...you never actually see them, but the gifts always magically appear!!

I am absolutely loving all the reaps and teasers, so far, thankful for all the kind compliments people have been giving me for the reap that I sent, and I can't wait to see the rest!!


----------



## Hearthfire

I keep finding little things I meant to send to my victim. Ugh!!!! I may have to send one last thing!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

....my victim still hasn't posted or responded to my private message......I'll give it a few more days and then I'll share the pictures I took before I sent it.....


----------



## Ladyfrog

Dear Victim - Your package went out on Friday the 13th and is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow! So excited for you to open it!


----------



## Shadow Panther

Lady Arsenic said:


> ....my victim still hasn't posted or responded to my private message......I'll give it a few more days and then I'll share the pictures I took before I sent it.....


No package here but checked my inbox to be sure it wasn’t me. Went and picked up my second Daughter and my Granddaughter for the weekend. I never trust (sadly) people not to steal


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Very true Shadow Panther. Bad things do happen. I'll wait & hope for the best.


----------



## witchychick

mortiaddams said:


> View attachment 720007
> 
> Dear Victim, your package is on the way!! Keep an eye out, it’s a big one!


I have that pillow,too.  My ex got it for me.


----------



## mortiaddams

witchychick said:


> I have that pillow,too.  My ex got it for me.


So cute! Just got them a couple of weeks ago


----------



## bethene

I'm sorry no response Lady Arsenic....sigh....lets hope they got busy and everything is ok...


----------



## farblefumble

Lady Arsenic said:


> ....my victim still hasn't posted or responded to my private message......I'll give it a few more days and then I'll share the pictures I took before I sent it.....


I checked too. I'm not the lucky one!


----------



## unlovedpoet

Dear Reaper, I received your second teaser and had to laugh out loud! Sorry no pictures yet but I will try to get them up by mid week.

And to my victim, your second package went out on Saturday. I hope it makes it in one piece ?


----------



## WitchyKitty

I hope everything is okay with your Victim, Lady Arsenic, and that they post some pictures, soon...and I hope they contact you, or bethene, if something is wrong...


----------



## Wickedwench

Lady Arsenic, have you seen if your victim is active in the forum these days?

I was just checking on my victim and they haven't been on in like 5 days. They should be getting their packages and moment now. it says it's out for delivery! so hope they will be active soon!


----------



## Wickedwench

ooooo Victim you should have one box and the other two are being delivered today!!!!


----------



## zerocharisma

Oh, patient victim I'm afraid I must admit that I haven't managed to post your parcel yet! I am crafting furiously and hope to get it out tomorrow. As it's got a long, long way to travel I'm nervous that it will be the last to arrive!

To my reaper... I've had a parcelforce notification that I have parcel waiting with a customs charge. Not sure yet if it's my reap or an LP I ordered a while ago... the excitement is building!


----------



## projectworkout

I got a sweet surprise by my front door! I have not opened it yet, as I sell Amazon & Mondays are super busy for me. So it will have to wait until late this afternoon & Ill update! The boxes fit right in with the prop Im working on


----------



## deathrisesagain

I HAVE BEEN REAPED!! Now, who could it be???? _looks at everyone suspiciously._ Pictures are posted below. Sorry but my camera was dying so i have to do some group pics.


----------



## deathrisesagain

Post 2 with more.


----------



## deathrisesagain

post 3. I love everything that i got. Thank you. _continues to look at everyone suspiciously._


----------



## Momof2!

My package was just delivered. Now i wait! _bites nails_


----------



## gatorgirl35

projectworkout said:


> I got a sweet surprise by my front door! I have not opened it yet, as I sell Amazon & Mondays are super busy for me. So it will have to wait until late this afternoon & Ill update! The boxes fit right in with the prop Im working on


Cant wait to see the goodies---and great Pennywise!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Wickedwench said:


> Lady Arsenic, have you seen if your victim is active in the forum these days?
> 
> I was just checking on my victim and they haven't been on in like 5 days. They should be getting their packages and moment now. it says it's out for delivery! so hope they will be active soon!


My victim hasn't been on the forum since the sign up about a month ago. That also means they didn't log on to give Bethene a tracking number. (are the rescue reapers ready?) I'm assuming she forgot, or didn't read directions & thinks she still has some time to send her gift. I'm not throwing anyone under the bus here, just saying, I'll wait a few days, but I'm not hopeful.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Deathrises, are those dragon skeletons? Cool reap! Maybe after the battery charges we can get close up pictures?


----------



## gatorgirl35

deathrisesagain said:


> post 3. I love everything that i got. Thank you. _continues to look at everyone suspiciously._


Awesome reap!!! You can never have too many skellies!!


----------



## deathrisesagain

Yes once the battery charges, i'll get a close up of each of them. I got two rat skellies, a bird skellie, and two bat skellies, two rats, a bag of roaches, some chain, spider web and creepy draping cloth. Also two skull shot glasses.


----------



## Wickedwench

oooo that's not a good sign. Hopefully they didn't forget!!



Lady Arsenic said:


> My victim hasn't been on the forum since the sign up about a month ago. That also means they didn't log on to give Bethene a tracking number. (are the rescue reapers ready?) I'm assuming she forgot, or didn't read directions & thinks she still has some time to send her gift. I'm not throwing anyone under the bus here, just saying, I'll wait a few days, but I'm not hopeful.


----------



## Shebear1

Lady Arsenic, if your victim doesn't claim her package, I'll be happy to be a stand in! I'm still looking for mine and it's driving me crazy


----------



## Shadow Panther

Therewolf said:


> Dear Victim,
> you package is read to go, and is leaving on Friday the 13th.
> I wonder what could be under all that web???


Thank you so much Therewolf!! I will post pics tonight minus the webbing. I took in a pregnant cat and have her and her babies. Well Willow thinks the web is for her to eat-lol. Again thank you so much. I am already thinking all the things that will be webbed ?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

Lady Arsenic said:


> My victim hasn't been on the forum since the sign up about a month ago. That also means they didn't log on to give Bethene a tracking number. (are the rescue reapers ready?) I'm assuming she forgot, or didn't read directions & thinks she still has some time to send her gift. I'm not throwing anyone under the bus here, just saying, I'll wait a few days, but I'm not hopeful.


This is my first reap and I’m a bit confused. What happens if she doesn’t send a reap to her victim? That’s not good that someone is waiting for a reap and nothing is sent. Yikes! Is your victim a new member? Does it look like she’s been active in the past and this is just an anomaly for her?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

Shebear1 said:


> Lady Arsenic, if your victim doesn't claim her package, I'll be happy to be a stand in! I'm still looking for mine and it's driving me crazy


I think Lady Arsenic’s package/reap has already been delivered to her victim but her victim just isn’t posting any photos or acknowledgment of the gift. Someone please correct me if I’m wrong about this.


----------



## Shadow Panther

There are rescue reapers in place if things like this happen


----------



## Shadow Panther

Wyckedspiryt you are right on the package

Rescue reapers are for when someone doesn’t get a package


----------



## gatorgirl35

Just checked the tracking and it looks like my victim will get boxes on different days--one is traveling much faster than the others!!? If you get boxes with bloody hand prints---there will be three!!???


----------



## Spookerstar

deathrisesagain said:


> I HAVE BEEN REAPED!! Now, who could it be???? _looks at everyone suspiciously._ Pictures are posted below. Sorry but my camera was dying so i have to do some group pics.


Oh exciting so many packages are landing today. Death how fun you still have more to come. I love the skellys and the vampire theme. Woo Hoo! cant wait to find out who your reaper is


----------



## Momof2!

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I think Lady Arsenic’s package/reap has already been delivered to her victim but her victim just isn’t posting any photos or acknowledgment of the gift. Someone please correct me if I’m wrong about this.


What they are concerned about is that whoever Lady Arsenics victim was supposed to send to probably isn’t getting a package. So, someone super nice and awesome will come in and put together and send a package out of the kindness if their heart to that person. Yes.. I’m aware that was a run on sentence.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

gatorgirl35 said:


> Just checked the tracking and it looks like my victim will get boxes on different days--one is traveling much faster than the others!!? If you get boxes with bloody hand prints---there will be three!!???


I’m looking forward to seeing what your lucky victim is getting! This is an exciting week full of anticipation!


----------



## Momof2!

Cool reaps everyone!
Deathrisesagain, one can never have too many skeletons or creepy cloth.
Projectworkout, I can’t wait to see what’s in those boxes!


----------



## WitchyKitty

deathrisesagain said:


> Yes once the battery charges, i'll get a close up of each of them. I got two rat skellies, a bird skellie, and two bat skellies, two rats, a bag of roaches, some chain, spider web and creepy draping cloth. Also two skull shot glasses.


Love all the skellies and the skull glasses! Great reap!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yep! Anyone that doesn't get a reaping box for some reason will be Rescue Reaped by a kind forum member who will make up a box of goodies for the victim out of the kindness of their heart.

We always get members who volunteer to be Rescue Reapers each season. Those people rock!! I hope I can do that, someday!

As the rules are stated, if someone receives their reaping box but doesn't send one out to their own Victim, they will be banned from future Secret Reapers. (Unless they message bethene and there was some terrible circumstance as to why they couldn't get a reaping box out. Our Reaper Queen, bethene, is always a fair and understanding Queen and will judge accordingly.)

Thankfully, this doesn't happen too often. We have had years where no rescue reapers were needed.

I hope everyone receives their reaps, this time, too, and hope all will eventually post pictures!! 

If your victim doesn't post for some reason, please post any pics you took before sending so we can see!!!! If you didn't take pics, you can always describe what you sent, too!


----------



## deathrisesagain

Yes this was pretty cool. I was on my way out to check the mail, and nearly tripped over the box sitting at my front door.
But on the other side, MY dear victim, I was updated today when i went to my shipping store to get stamps, (just the fact that they remembered me was pretty kool) that the flying monkeys will/did pick up your reap today. However..........i dont know when it's supposed to be in. LOL


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

WitchyKitty said:


> Yep! Anyone that doesn't get a reaping box for some reason will be Rescue Reaped by a kind forum member who will make up a box of goodies for the victim out of the kindness of their heart.
> 
> We always get members who volunteer to be Rescue Reapers each season. Those people rock!! I hope I can do that, someday!
> 
> As the rules are stated, if someone receives their reaping box but doesn't send one out to their own Victim, they will be banned from future Secret Reapers. (Unless they message bethene and there was some terrible circumstance as to why they couldn't get a reaping box out. Our Reaper Queen, bethene, is always a fair and understanding Queen and will judge accordingly.)
> 
> Thankfully, this doesn't happen too often. We have had years where no rescue reapers were needed.
> 
> I hope everyone receives their reaps, this time, too, and hope all will eventually post pictures!!
> 
> If your victim doesn't post for some reason, please post any pics you took before sending so we can see!!!! If you didn't take pics, you can always describe what you sent, too!


Thank you for explaining this in full. Yes, hopefully no rescues are needed this year.


----------



## bethene

Ok....you wonderful reapers! I received some surprise gifts in the mail today...and one a few days ago! You guys so did not have to do this.((thank you gifts)..I enjoy doing the reaper...( should have been a party planner...but who knew when I was young?)
First was from shadow panther.. Some cool steam punk cragt items..black lace and black and gold ribbon. And some cool black and orange fabric!!! Thank you Shadow...I will put all of it to good use!!
Second was from farberfumble..it was a super cool..perfect for me dish towel!! I use the Halloween ones all year around.. So by now mine are getting worn..so this is perfect!!
Next is from dbruner..a gorgeous vintage book of spells box...with 2 skellys for my new black tree!! So cool!!
And a few days ago I received a gift from Mortiadams..a Wicked Witch ornament and a Glinda the good witch




















































































ornament...perfect size for my tree and my witch shelf for all year!!!
Thank you all so very much...
Like I said you did not need to do that for me!! But it is very appreciated!!???


----------



## farblefumble

bethene said:


> Ok....you wonderful reapers! I received some surprise gifts in the mail today...and one a few days ago! You guys so did not have to do this.((thank you gifts)..I enjoy doing the reaper...( should have been a party planner...but who knew when I was young?)
> First was from shadow panther.. Some cool steam punk cragt items..black lace and black and gold ribbon. And some cool black and orange fabric!!! Thank you Shadow...I will put all of it to good use!!
> Second was from farberfumble..it was a super cool..perfect for me dish towel!! I use the Halloween ones all year around.. So by now mine are getting worn..so this is perfect!!
> Next is from dbruner..a gorgeous vintage book of spells box...with 2 skellys for my new black tree!! So cool!!
> And a few days ago I received a gift from Kippystar..a Wicked Witch ornament and a Glinda the good witc ornament...perfect size for my tree and my witch shelf for all year!!!
> Thank you all so very much...
> Like I said you did not need to do that for me!! But it is very appreciated!!???


You've earned every single thing Bethene! You do so much for us!


----------



## bethene

Some how I posted two versions of each. Good grief


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Spookerstar just sent me a picture of my porch....I would rememberTHAT much online shopping!! I think I've reaped a motherload!! I'll let you all know later!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> Ok....you wonderful reapers! I received some surprise gifts in the mail today...and one a few days ago! You guys so did not have to do this.((thank you gifts)..I enjoy doing the reaper...( should have been a party planner...but who knew when I was young?)
> First was from shadow panther.. Some cool steam punk cragt items..black lace and black and gold ribbon. And some cool black and orange fabric!!! Thank you Shadow...I will put all of it to good use!!
> Second was from farberfumble..it was a super cool..perfect for me dish towel!! I use the Halloween ones all year around.. So by now mine are getting worn..so this is perfect!!
> Next is from dbruner..a gorgeous vintage book of spells box...with 2 skellys for my new black tree!! So cool!!
> And a few days ago I received a gift from Kippystar..a Wicked Witch ornament and a Glinda the good witch
> View attachment 720315
> View attachment 720315
> View attachment 720316
> View attachment 720317
> View attachment 720318
> View attachment 720319
> View attachment 720319
> View attachment 720315
> View attachment 720316
> View attachment 720317
> View attachment 720318
> View attachment 720319
> ornament...perfect size for my tree and my witch shelf for all year!!!
> Thank you all so very much...
> Like I said you did not need to do that for me!! But it is very appreciated!!???


Wonderful gifts!! Everything is perfect for you! Great job, everyone!

Maybe you will get more?!


----------



## projectworkout

I checked the tracking # for my victim, got to them today  

I got into my goodies and was SUPER excited!!! It took some prep work to get the photos. I hung the signs over the windows on my 15' shed to give everyone an idea of the size, about 4' on the big signs! Looks like my reaper was hard at work. The freak show signs were just what I wanted. I was about to go to joanns this week & buy some canvas fabric, but my smart reaper made signs for me on canvas painter's drop cloth! What a great idea. 

I also got some creepy critters in the box, a scarf (handmade?) a couple of spooky mini lanterns, some boxes of creep corn and Ice scream that will go perfect on my "rotten candy" table, a couple of milk jug skuls (can never have too many of those) and a severed foot w shoe that Im going to have in my clown car area, like its been run over, maybe dragging behind the car!!! I like it all, but my favorite is defiantly the signs. What kind of paint did you use reaper? Im wondering it the paint will hold as we usually get wet snow before Halloween. Im having a tent, so I can always put the signs and freaks in there. Im going to make Wolf Boy and Worlds Smallest Couple signs to go with these as well. 

I dont know who my reaper is though, she didnt reveal herself. Maybe I guessed correctly before? I got a card with no name.


----------



## gatorgirl35

WitchyKitty said:


> Wonderful gifts!! Everything is perfect for you! Great job, everyone!
> 
> Maybe you will get more?!


I think she will!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

projectworkout said:


> I checked the tracking # for my victim, got to them today
> 
> I got into my goodies and was SUPER excited!!! It took some prep work to get the photos. I hung the signs over the windows on my 15' shed to give everyone an idea of the size, about 4' on the big signs! Looks like my reaper was hard at work. The freak show signs were just what I wanted. I was about to go to joanns this week & buy some canvas fabric, but my smart reaper made signs for me on canvas painter's drop cloth! What a great idea.
> 
> I also got some creepy critters in the box, a scarf (handmade?) a couple of spooky mini lanterns, some boxes of creep corn and Ice scream that will go perfect on my "rotten candy" table, a couple of milk jug skuls (can never have too many of those) and a severed foot w shoe that Im going to have in my clown car area, like its been run over, maybe dragging behind the car!!! I like it all, but my favorite is defiantly the signs. What kind of paint did you use reaper? Im wondering it the paint will hold as we usually get wet snow before Halloween. Im having a tent, so I can always put the signs and freaks in there. Im going to make Wolf Boy and Worlds Smallest Couple signs to go with these as well.
> 
> I dont know who my reaper is though, she didnt reveal herself. Maybe I guessed correctly before? I got a card with no name.


Wow. Cool reap! Those signs are awesome! I love the colorful scarf and that foot with the shoe still on it is both gross and funny!


----------



## WitchyKitty

gatorgirl35 said:


> I think she will!!!


I think she will, too! ?


----------



## gatorgirl35

projectworkout said:


> I checked the tracking # for my victim, got to them today
> 
> I got into my goodies and was SUPER excited!!! It took some prep work to get the photos. I hung the signs over the windows on my 15' shed to give everyone an idea of the size, about 4' on the big signs! Looks like my reaper was hard at work. The freak show signs were just what I wanted. I was about to go to joanns this week & buy some canvas fabric, but my smart reaper made signs for me on canvas painter's drop cloth! What a great idea.
> 
> I also got some creepy critters in the box, a scarf (handmade?) a couple of spooky mini lanterns, some boxes of creep corn and Ice scream that will go perfect on my "rotten candy" table, a couple of milk jug skuls (can never have too many of those) and a severed foot w shoe that Im going to have in my clown car area, like its been run over, maybe dragging behind the car!!! I like it all, but my favorite is defiantly the signs. What kind of paint did you use reaper? Im wondering it the paint will hold as we usually get wet snow before Halloween. Im having a tent, so I can always put the signs and freaks in there. Im going to make Wolf Boy and Worlds Smallest Couple signs to go with these as well.
> 
> I dont know who my reaper is though, she didnt reveal herself. Maybe I guessed correctly before? I got a card with no name.


Love the popcorn and ice cream! The signs are perfect! All of it is very cool!!


----------



## Spookie pookie

projectworkout said:


> I checked the tracking # for my victim, got to them today
> 
> I got into my goodies and was SUPER excited!!! It took some prep work to get the photos. I hung the signs over the windows on my 15' shed to give everyone an idea of the size, about 4' on the big signs! Looks like my reaper was hard at work. The freak show signs were just what I wanted. I was about to go to joanns this week & buy some canvas fabric, but my smart reaper made signs for me on canvas painter's drop cloth! What a great idea.
> 
> I also got some creepy critters in the box, a scarf (handmade?) a couple of spooky mini lanterns, some boxes of creep corn and Ice scream that will go perfect on my "rotten candy" table, a couple of milk jug skuls (can never have too many of those) and a severed foot w shoe that Im going to have in my clown car area, like its been run over, maybe dragging behind the car!!! I like it all, but my favorite is defiantly the signs. What kind of paint did you use reaper? Im wondering it the paint will hold as we usually get wet snow before Halloween. Im having a tent, so I can always put the signs and freaks in there. Im going to make Wolf Boy and Worlds Smallest Couple signs to go with these as well.
> 
> I dont know who my reaper is though, she didnt reveal herself. Maybe I guessed correctly before? I got a card with no name.


Love those posters.


----------



## Momof2!

Projectworkout WOAH..all of those signs are hand painted??? That is an amazing reap. Someone really put a lot of time and thought into that. Whoever you are, you are a very talented and thoughtful person. Impressive!


----------



## deathrisesagain

OK, the battery is charged, and I took some closer photos. I didn't realize this earlier, but it looks like my Reaper aged the skellies?. This is Post one of two.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Ahhh!! I have been reaped! Here I was enjoying reading peoples reaps (I caught some stomach bug so was working from home sick today). The doorbell rang and I looked out to see some packages on the porch and a man with a clipboard so I assumed I must have to sign for something. I opened the door and had to listen to the siding and and window salesman give me his pitch while trying to sneak looks at the packages the whole time thinking "have I been REAPED and why do my mailman/delivery drivers never ring the bell""???  

Don't worry reaper I got your note from bethene about opening the card last (although the suspense was killing me the whole time)! *My Reaper was GIGGLE FAIRY!! * 
Thank you from the bottom of my heart. What an incredible, extremely thoughtful and WAY too generous reap! I tried to give a big likes list so you would have ideas/options to choose from that might inspire you but instead I think you hit everything on there!!

The packages were so thoughtfully and carefully wrapped.
















The first items I opened were this outfit and costume for my sweet little dog that I adopted this year. She has brought so much love and happiness into my life and I am excited to share my first Halloween with her. THANK YOU SO MUCH!! It took some convincing but once she had them on she was strutting about.

































Next were my items for my yard theme this year. I have a trick r' treat Sam and wanted to do the yard from the movie with the ghosts but need sheets which I got! Plus my scarecrow's hat was wrecked and blew away in a windstorm last year so Giggle Fairy thoughtfully got me a new one (I will put him in my side yard this year). And THEN!!!! Giggle Fairy carved me the exact Jack o' Lantern from the movie!! She also sent a wonderful flickering light to go inside. I mean how cool is this!!!! Thank you so much - I love it!
























Ok wait....don't go anywhere. It won't let me post any more pictures so I have to be a part two....


----------



## deathrisesagain

Post Two of Two


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Part TWO of my reap! *My Reaper was GIGGLE FAIRY!! *
Last up was a VERY heavy box. I have been dreaming on having a big dinner party with an elaborate table. I have been trying to collect things for it and want mismatched plates for everyone. Giggle Fairy sent me FIFTEEN gorgeous red chargers and two sets of two plate designs which I also love! Look how awesome the red sets off the plates! Giggle Fairy---Spookerstar just bought some very similar skull plates and after we got home I regretted not getting some too---and now I have some!!! So perfect! This makes me so excited to start bringing my dream to life! In addition she also sent this beautiful velvet skull which will be great as part of the tablescape!!





































Lastly here is the wonderful card and everything together. Thank you Giggle Fairy! I am so grateful and overwhelmed with Halloween Happiness!


----------



## deathrisesagain

Wow, what an awesome Reap Witchful Thinking (i think i'm gonna give you the nickname WiTi.) Giggle Fairy, you are able to match things awesomely. I wouldn't have been able to do something like that.


----------



## Hearthfire

Wow!!!!! Witchful Thinking that is an outstanding reap!!!! Those plates and chargers are divine. Your table is going to look perfect. And oh my wickedness, your baby is absolutely precious. That face is just too kissable!


----------



## projectworkout

WitchyKitty said:


> Wow. Cool reap! Those signs are awesome! I love the colorful scarf and that foot with the shoe still on it is both gross and funny!


Yes, they are exactly what I wanted. Whoever did this saved me a lot of time and I am soooo behind this year. Im going to make the props to match the signs this week.


----------



## projectworkout

Momof2! said:


> Projectworkout WOAH..all of those signs are hand painted??? That is an amazing reap. Someone really put a lot of time and thought into that. Whoever you are, you are a very talented and thoughtful person. Impressive!


Ye, I think an airbrushed was used and maybe marker for the writing. They look great. I was planning on getting an art projector, some muslin fabric and painting some signs, but just put it on my wish list and I got lucky!


----------



## Hearthfire

I'm putting up more decorations, drinking my wine and wondering what the flying monkeys have in store for me this year. I'm not nearly as talented as any of y'all but I'm learning. I just started corpsing my skellies last year and attempting the faux firepit. My victim has yet to receive package #2 that I sent out Friday but that's ok....I can handle the suspense! Oh I hope she enjoys diving into her box of surprises


----------



## gatorgirl35

Witchful Thinking said:


> Part TWO of my reap! *My Reaper was GIGGLE FAIRY!! *
> Last up was a VERY heavy box. I have been dreaming on having a big dinner party with an elaborate table. I have been trying to collect things for it and want mismatched plates for everyone. Giggle Fairy sent me FIFTEEN gorgeous red chargers and two sets of two plate designs which I also love! Look how awesome the red sets off the plates! Giggle Fairy---Spookerstar just bought some very similar skull plates and after we got home I regretted not getting some too---and now I have some!!! So perfect! This makes me so excited to start bringing my dream to life! In addition she also sent this beautiful velvet skull which will be great as part of the tablescape!!
> View attachment 720351
> View attachment 720352
> View attachment 720353
> View attachment 720354
> View attachment 720357
> 
> 
> Lastly here is the wonderful card and everything together. Thank you Giggle Fairy! I am so grateful and overwhelmed with Halloween Happiness!
> 
> View attachment 720360
> View attachment 720361


Wow! GiggleFairy sent you an awesome reap! Love Sam's pumpkin! Those plates a gorgeous and your dog looks adorable in its new outfit!!


----------



## Godcrusher

I was reaped today  I love everything.

I will post pics when I get a chance.


----------



## bethene

Holy moly..look at these reaps!!!-
Love the skellys, death!!!

Wow...those posters are fabulous!!!


Those dishes are stunning!!

You guys all rock!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

We Never EVER tell who was our victim. EVER. But the answer to the questions is Yes an airbrush and Hand brushed lettering and details. Watered down indoor latex house paint to get it to spray so I would think it'll hold up to wet. Overspray from ones we did 3 years ago is still coating the garage door.

Yes the scarf was handmade I have to have something to do watching Svengoolie Movies, besides stuffing myself with popcorn, look closely there are skulls at the ends of it.

But I never saw any of your reaper gifts before - Nope Not me. Nope no overspray on my garage doors, no chunks of great stuff foam stuck to the dogs. Those are NOT my Emotional Support turkey and guinea fowl feathers on your witch lanterns. Hey molting happens.


----------



## jimmyMM

Holy Crap!!! My reaper is...the Queen Reaper! As in THE Queen Reaper! I am freaking out right now. I have only gone through the top LAYER of stuff in the box and it is way more than I thought possible! So I am running to post this with shaking fingers! Bethene thank you so much, these ornaments are so amazing this is ridiculous! This is really too much. 

This is like Christmas morning from forty years ago! Pictures later.


----------



## Tannasgach

Whoa projectworkout, you're Reaper has some wicked talent!! Everything in your reap is phenomenal!

Death, nice variety of skelly animals and Halloween items!


----------



## Tannasgach

Witchful, what a fantastic reap!! Your doggie is way too cute in those outfits! Omg, the plates and the chargers - wow! Bravo GiggleFairy!!


----------



## Momof2!

Watchful Thinking, I too have thought about a Halloween themed dinner with an elaborate table. Giggle Fairy sent a wonderful reap. Love love love those chargers and plates together. I wouldn’t have ever thought of that. Also, your dog is just the cutest thing.


----------



## WitchyKitty

deathrisesagain said:


> Post Two of Two
> View attachment 720347
> View attachment 720349
> View attachment 720350
> View attachment 720356


Glad your camera charged so we could see all the close ups of all your goodies!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Witchful Thinking said:


> Part TWO of my reap! *My Reaper was GIGGLE FAIRY!! *
> Last up was a VERY heavy box. I have been dreaming on having a big dinner party with an elaborate table. I have been trying to collect things for it and want mismatched plates for everyone. Giggle Fairy sent me FIFTEEN gorgeous red chargers and two sets of two plate designs which I also love! Look how awesome the red sets off the plates! Giggle Fairy---Spookerstar just bought some very similar skull plates and after we got home I regretted not getting some too---and now I have some!!! So perfect! This makes me so excited to start bringing my dream to life! In addition she also sent this beautiful velvet skull which will be great as part of the tablescape!!
> View attachment 720351
> View attachment 720352
> View attachment 720353
> View attachment 720354
> View attachment 720357
> 
> 
> Lastly here is the wonderful card and everything together. Thank you Giggle Fairy! I am so grateful and overwhelmed with Halloween Happiness!
> 
> View attachment 720360
> View attachment 720361


Awesome reap! Love the pumpkin, plates and your doggie looked adorable in the outfits!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> We Never EVER tell who was our victim. EVER. But the answer to the questions is Yes an airbrush and Hand brushed lettering and details. Watered down indoor latex house paint to get it to spray so I would think it'll hold up to wet. Overspray from ones we did 3 years ago is still coating the garage door.
> 
> Yes the scarf was handmade I have to have something to do watching Svengoolie Movies, besides stuffing myself with popcorn, look closely there are skulls at the ends of it.
> 
> But I never saw any of your reaper gifts before - Nope Not me. Nope no overspray on my garage doors, no chunks of great stuff foam stuck to the dogs. Those are NOT my Emotional Support turkey and guinea fowl feathers on your witch lanterns. Hey molting happens.


LOL! Well, whoever DID do those posters did a great job. Oh, I hadn't noticed the skulls on the scarf in the picture...awesome!

I suppose we will never know who sent that reap...shame...


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Wycked Spiryt said:


> This is my first reap and I’m a bit confused. What happens if she doesn’t send a reap to her victim? That’s not good that someone is waiting for a reap and nothing is sent. Yikes! Is your victim a new member? Does it look like she’s been active in the past and this is just an anomaly for her?


I don't think she's a new member, but I think she is new to secret reaper. As for when someone signs up, then doesn't send a gift, Bethene sends in the rescue reapers. Kind hearted souls who generously volunteer to send another gift (on short notice) without receiving another one. (That victim already sent theirs) I believe the rule still is: if you sign up, but dont send a gift, you cant play secret reaper anymore. It's always best to read directions & communicate when something comes up. Everyone can be patient & kind here, everyone wants to have fun. Maybe she'll turn up at the last minute like the great pumpkin, rising out of the pumpkin patch!


----------



## WitchyKitty

jimmyMM said:


> Holy Crap!!! My reaper is...the Queen Reaper! As in THE Queen Reaper! I am freaking out right now. I have only gone through the top LAYER of stuff in the box and it is way more than I thought possible! So I am running to post this with shaking fingers! Bethene thank you so much, these ornaments are so amazing this is ridiculous! This is really too much.
> 
> This is like Christmas morning from forty years ago! Pictures later.


Your post has me excited for you, lol! I can't wait to see what has you shaking with excitement!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I think Lady Arsenic’s package/reap has already been delivered to her victim but her victim just isn’t posting any photos or acknowledgment of the gift. Someone please correct me if I’m wrong about this.


You are correct


----------



## deathrisesagain

I don't want to be banned from Reaper.........I promise i sent out my reap to my victim.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Woooohoooo!!!! A massive thank you to NormalLikeYou!! My reap is fantastic!! I'm still smiling!
I LOVE this card!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

This sticker has my name on it!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Here's the inside of the card


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Box number one, so carefully wrapped, I'm now the proud owner of 500 yards of bubblewrap!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

bubble wrap!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

A traveling spell kit, for the modern witch! This is so cool! Here are the contents:


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Arsenic (nice touch) Hemlock, Fairy Wings, a crystal, which I plan to carry with me, a bowl, a candelabra, & a crystal ball!


----------



## Andromalius

I was reaped today! Many pics to come tomorrow. A thousand thank you notes to my clever and thoughtful reaper! I haven’t been able to ascertain who it is quite yet. Perhaps you are truly a “secret” in which case a proper thank you note will be mailed to the address on the box.

My Reaper included so many things that even I, as a seasoned Halloweeniac have not yet ever seen.

Beautiful “Vampire” candles. I’ve seen white with red dripping candles, however, these are BLACK! Dear Reaper also included some GORGEOUS, beautiful hand made candlesticks for those stunning Vampire dripping candles.

Also a set of lace tablecloths and mantel pieces in a stunning black.

My reaper went above and beyond with not only beautiful hand made items, but two Gargoyles that I have not ever seen to date.

My Gargoyles are in a miniature size, and my reaper must have ESP, because this year I am space-challenged. I have dreamed of Gargoyles but never found any that would work or fit indoors.

So much more that I will post tomorrow in photos. I want to spread the lace cloths out to let everyone see how truly lovely they are.

A gorgeous black glitter pumpkin, a cameo necklace (yet another beautiful Halloween item I’ve not yet seen), creepy cloth (which is going on a candelabra that is in progress) and a potion bottle that perfectly matches everything in the box. I know I am forgetting things in my excitement.

Whomever you are, you created an amazing five star reap!

The world’s most amazing Gargoyles are my favorite part of the reap! I don’t know where you found those little beauties, but I fell MOST OFFICIALLY in love today!

It’s hard to choose just one thing, but honestly I have to say I truly love those and your taste is exquisite.

There are some days in one’s life that one will never forget, and my Reaper has made today one of those days.

Thanks again dear person! You are appreciated so much more than I could express in words.

Photos to come tomorrow so that I may share the wondrous gift I received today.

With many thanks,

Andromalius ???


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Check out the spiderweb detail In The corner of the case, such attention to detail! I love it!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Lady Arsenic that is so cool. love the absolute detail in the kit!


----------



## a_granger

Dear Dear Victim....I have fallen into the late ship category this year  I can only say that I do hope you find it has been worth the wait. Your parcel/s?! shall be on the wing tomorrow!.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Box number 2: How did you know I love Christopher Moore?! Were you in my house while I was at work? (Its cool if you were, because I don't have this one yet, thank you!) I have 3 or 4 of this funny British man's books, I can't wait to read this!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Also, this incredible pitcher with MY NAME ON IT! How'd you do that? I'll be using this to water the plants outside! (Hi neighbors, [waving])


----------



## Lady Arsenic

And box number 3: this crazy cat blow mold, and skull luminarias! I love it, I can't wait to use them this year!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Here's a group photo


----------



## BR1MSTON3

I guess I am more anxious waiting to get reaped then I thought as I was disappointed there wasn't even junk mail in my box today lol.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

NormalLikeYou, thank you so much, I love everything & can't wait to decorate this year, thanks for making my night! You also gave me some great ideas for next years gift giving!???


----------



## WitchyKitty

Lady Arsenic said:


> Here's a group photo


Fantastic reap!! I love that gorgeous personalized pitcher and the witch kit is so, very awesome!! (...and I did notice the spiderweb detail on the kit!)


----------



## projectworkout

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> We Never EVER tell who was our victim. EVER. But the answer to the questions is Yes an airbrush and Hand brushed lettering and details. Watered down indoor latex house paint to get it to spray so I would think it'll hold up to wet. Overspray from ones we did 3 years ago is still coating the garage door.
> 
> Yes the scarf was handmade I have to have something to do watching Svengoolie Movies, besides stuffing myself with popcorn, look closely there are skulls at the ends of it.
> 
> But I never saw any of your reaper gifts before - Nope Not me. Nope no overspray on my garage doors, no chunks of great stuff foam stuck to the dogs. Those are NOT my Emotional Support turkey and guinea fowl feathers on your witch lanterns. Hey molting happens.


HAHA! I guessed wrong. I love everything though, thank you


----------



## dbruner

Amazing reaps today! Everyone here is so talented. I just checked on my victim's package and it is on schedule to arrive on Wednesday. I can't wait.

Bethene, it was so wonderful to be able to give back to someone who gives so much to all of us!


----------



## farblefumble

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I guess I am more anxious waiting to get reaped then I thought as I was disappointed there wasn't even junk mail in my box today lol.


I feel ya Brim...although we got a lot of junk mail. Why do I keep getting a magazine I never signed up for?!


----------



## NormalLikeYou

Lady Arsenic said:


> NormalLikeYou, thank you so much, I love everything & can't wait to decorate this year, thanks for making my night! You also gave me some great ideas for next years gift giving!???


Whew! So glad everything made it (yay, bubble wrap! ) and you like it! We had so much fun with it!


----------



## NormalLikeYou

Lady Arsenic said:


> Also, this incredible pitcher with MY NAME ON IT! How'd you do that? I'll be using this to water the plants outside! (Hi neighbors, [waving])


Ha! Here's the "before" picture.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Normal like you, I'm so glad you guys had fun too, I love everything, & will be doing show and tell at work tomorrow. Everything will get a special place in the house!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Witi I love your dog!( I mean Witchfulthinking) squeeeeee!!! Adorable! I love your Sam pumpkin & velvet skull! Great work Gigglefairy!
Bethene love the towels! Thank you for all the time & effort you put into organizing this every year!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Andromalius can't wait to see the pictures, sounds exciting!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Project workout, what a great theme! I hope you post pictures of the freak tent. Great work Stinkerbell & Frogprince!


----------



## Andromalius

Lady Arsenic said:


> Andromalius can't wait to see the pictures, sounds exciting!


It is most exquisite. I need to take a better look at the box and read the note again, to see if I can find my Dear Reaper’s screen name for a proper thank you on the board. 

After work tomorrow I will get all of the gifts set up to properly display them. I am just bowled over with my Reaper’s generosity and talent. 

If my Reaper reads this, perchance, can you please send me a private message if you are so inclined as to reveal your screen name?

I have a question about one of the gifts. Thank you!


----------



## Shadow Panther

All the fantastic reaps going on. It truly gets better every year. As promised here is mine


----------



## NormalLikeYou

Witchful Thinking said:


> Ahhh!! I have been reaped! Here I was enjoying reading peoples reaps (I caught some stomach bug so was working from home sick today). The doorbell rang and I looked out to see some packages on the porch and a man with a clipboard so I assumed I must have to sign for something. I opened the door and had to listen to the siding and and window salesman give me his pitch while trying to sneak looks at the packages the whole time thinking "have I been REAPED and why do my mailman/delivery drivers never ring the bell""???
> 
> Don't worry reaper I got your note from bethene about opening the card last (although the suspense was killing me the whole time)! *My Reaper was GIGGLE FAIRY!! *
> Thank you from the bottom of my heart. What an incredible, extremely thoughtful and WAY too generous reap! I tried to give a big likes list so you would have ideas/options to choose from that might inspire you but instead I think you hit everything on there!!
> 
> The packages were so thoughtfully and carefully wrapped.
> View attachment 720332
> View attachment 720348
> 
> 
> The first items I opened were this outfit and costume for my sweet little dog that I adopted this year. She has brought so much love and happiness into my life and I am excited to share my first Halloween with her. THANK YOU SO MUCH!! It took some convincing but once she had them on she was strutting about.
> View attachment 720333
> View attachment 720334
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 720335
> View attachment 720336
> 
> 
> Next were my items for my yard theme this year. I have a trick r' treat Sam and wanted to do the yard from the movie with the ghosts but need sheets which I got! Plus my scarecrow's hat was wrecked and blew away in a windstorm last year so Giggle Fairy thoughtfully got me a new one (I will put him in my side yard this year). And THEN!!!! Giggle Fairy carved me the exact Jack o' Lantern from the movie!! She also sent a wonderful flickering light to go inside. I mean how cool is this!!!! Thank you so much - I love it!
> View attachment 720339
> 
> View attachment 720340
> View attachment 720341
> 
> 
> Ok wait....don't go anywhere. It won't let me post any more pictures so I have to be a part two....


What a great reap! And your pup is adorable!


----------



## Momof2!

Shadow Panther said:


> All the fantastic reaps going on. It truly gets better every year. As promised here is mine


Is that a web caster??


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

Lady Arsenic said:


> Project workout, what a great theme! I hope you post pictures of the freak tent. Great work Stinkerbell & Frogprince!


Lady Arsenic What work?!?!?  We don't reap too busy working on our cards for the card exchange to do any reaping.... Plus if we did I'd never tell who our victim was. SHHHHHHH


----------



## Andromalius

Shadow Panther said:


> All the fantastic reaps going on. It truly gets better every year. As promised here is mine


OMG! LUCKY! I love it!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Lady Arsenic What work?!?!?  We don't reap too busy working on our cards for the card exchange to do any reaping.... Plus if we did I'd never tell who our victim was. SHHHHHHH


Oh, uh.....right..ahem....um (fidgeting) oh look everyone, a squirrel!!


----------



## AstorReinhardt

I finally found the tracking info, I was right...tomorrow my victim gets reaped.


----------



## gatorgirl35

Lady Arsenic said:


> A traveling spell kit, for the modern witch! This is so cool! Here are the contents:


This is amazing!! I hope no Fairies were actually killed in the making of this box and that the wing was just "found"(like a bird feather) Love the detail and distressing--Normallikeyou must have spent alot of time on this! Now when you go on a trip you're ready to roll!!


----------



## gatorgirl35

Shadow Panther said:


> All the fantastic reaps going on. It truly gets better every year. As promised here is mine


Great reap!! I think I see a Webcaster in the back---so lucky and love the lighted haunted house!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Shadow Panther said:


> All the fantastic reaps going on. It truly gets better every year. As promised here is mine


Nice reap!!! Love the dish towel and lantern...but, like everyone else asked...is that a webcaster?? I can't see what's in the back easily.

EDIT: Looked at the picture on my laptop instead of my phone...now I can see it is a webcaster! Yay!


----------



## Tannasgach

Lady Arsenic, a perfect kit for a witch on the go and love how NormalLikeYou transformed the pitcher.

Shadow Panther, congrats on being the owner of a new webcaster!


----------



## Hearthfire

Lady Arsenic I just can't believe how amazing that traveling kit is!!! It looks like it's been loved for centuries. That is truly an heirloom piece! All these reaps are just fantastic! I'm getting tons of inspiration for next year. The Halloween spirit is so alive here!!


----------



## Momof2!

Hopefully my Victim pops in today to let me know she got the reap. I’m worried about people stealing off porches and such.


----------



## deathrisesagain

Yep that's a web caster in the back ground. I bought one earlier this year. I can't wait to use it. Has anyone used one and if so how do you like it?


----------



## Hearthfire

Just went to the PO box.....alias only junk mail


----------



## farblefumble

I saw there was movement at our Nest cam. Only husband leaving the house....bummer.


----------



## gatorgirl35

Package 1 of 3 out for delivery today!!!-----------Its making me crazy that the other boxes are moving slower. I hope my victim waits until all 3 have arrived!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Just got back home went to lizzy Borden house, then to salem massatches. Fun trip. Now to go back and check out all rhe reaps


----------



## Saki.Girl

Back from trip wrnt to sleppy hollow graveyard, lizzy Borden hoyse and salem massatches, was great now to catch up on the reaps


----------



## bethene

I received another box of goodies fro Hearthfire....wow again! Will get pictures up as soon as I can! Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## deathrisesagain

Saki, How was Sleepy Hollow? One of these years i'm going to make it all the way up there to visit that town. I think all Haunters should visit Sleepy Hollow in Octorber at least once in their lives. I also think we should be a small gathering there one year.


----------



## Ladyfrog

Victim, your package was delivered to your PO box this morning!! 
So many awesome reaps! What a talented and imaginative group of reapers we have


----------



## bethene

Here are my pictures of the fabulous reaping I received from Hearthfire. First..sadly there were 2 casualties. There were 2 glass skull ornaments that while bubble wrapped and surrounded by dish towels were broken. First is a awesome banner that shows the phases of the moon!! Then comes this wonderful pillow....love it!! Next is some fabulous dish towels!!!! They are so cool( bow down witches!! Lol) Then is a mirror with a skull on it! So cool!! I need to find the right spot for that!! And a cauldron candle scented in "dark forest" smells sooo good. And after I burn it , it will make a great cauldron for a witch doll!! And black cat salt and pepper shakers...adorable! Next is a bag of marbles. .which will make great crystal balls for dolls to hold..and some adorable pumpkin ornaments...love the designs on them! A wonderful mirror...wil be great for crafting..I have a idea already for it...and I love the Wicked Witch card! There is a wicked sign that is so awesome and I will work it into my year around witch display! Skull socks..worn all year!! Black tea lights..so useful!! Small little shiny pumpkins...a crafters dream!! Lots of spider webs for my spider area..I bought a bigger web on clearance last year so that will come in handy!! Creepy cloth..can't ever have too much..right! It will probably go to a prop I am going to do this year! Also a cool broom ornament that I hung in my kitchen..it smells wonderful. A polished stone "ball". I am not sure if it's meant for something special or just a cool stone. Which if you knew me and saw my house..I have stones..crystals.geodes.etc all around for decoration. So perfect! A beautiful porcelain doll....now what character should she become?? And last but certainly not least...a container of ornaments!!!
I hope I didn't forget anything! I have been so very spoiled!! Thank you so so much Hearthfire!!! You made my day!!!


----------



## mortiaddams

I love everything!


----------



## bethene

I also received this cool wooden cat that I know LadyGoats made...I saw it on a post and thought how very cool...well now I have one!!☺ Thank you.. I love it!!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

bethene said:


> I also received this cool wooden cat that I know LadyGoats made...I saw it on a post and thought how very cool...well now I have one!!☺ Thank you.. I love it!!
> View attachment 720462


Yes, that is definitely one cool cat! Way to go LadyGoats!


----------



## gatorgirl35

Ladyfrog said:


> Victim, your package was delivered to your PO box this morning!!
> So many awesome reaps! What a talented and imaginative group of reapers we have


I have a PO box!(insert happy face)!!----Ran to the post office practically faint with anticipation and............Nothing (insert sad face) ---not me!! Whoever has a PO box better be checking it!!!


----------



## gatorgirl35

bethene said:


> I also received this cool wooden cat that I know LadyGoats made...I saw it on a post and thought how very cool...well now I have one!!☺ Thank you.. I love it!!
> View attachment 720462


Love this cat!!


----------



## gatorgirl35

bethene said:


> Here are my pictures of the fabulous reaping I received from Hearthfire. First..sadly there were 2 casualties. There were 2 glass skull ornaments that while bubble wrapped and surrounded by dish towels were broken. First is a awesome banner that shows the phases of the moon!! Then comes this wonderful pillow....love it!! Next is some fabulous dish towels!!!! They are so cool( bow down witches!! Lol) Then is a mirror with a skull on it! So cool!! I need to find the right spot for that!! And a cauldron candle scented in "dark forest" smells sooo good. And after I burn it , it will make a great cauldron for a witch doll!! And black cat salt and pepper shakers...adorable! Next is a bag of marbles. .which will make great crystal balls for dolls to hold..and some adorable pumpkin ornaments...love the designs on them! A wonderful mirror...wil be great for crafting..I have a idea already for it...and I love the Wicked Witch card! There is a wicked sign that is so awesome and I will work it into my year around witch display! Skull socks..worn all year!! Black tea lights..so useful!! Small little shiny pumpkins...a crafters dream!! Lots of spider webs for my spider area..I bought a bigger web on clearance last year so that will come in handy!! Creepy cloth..can't ever have too much..right! It will probably go to a prop I am going to do this year! Also a cool broom ornament that I hung in my kitchen..it smells wonderful. A polished stone "ball". I am not sure if it's meant for something special or just a cool stone. Which if you knew me and saw my house..I have stones..crystals.geodes.etc all around for decoration. So perfect! A beautiful porcelain doll....now what character should she become?? And last but certainly not least...a container of ornaments!!!
> I hope I didn't forget anything! I have been so very spoiled!! Thank you so so much Hearthfire!!! You made my day!!!
> 
> View attachment 720450
> View attachment 720451
> View attachment 720452
> View attachment 720453
> View attachment 720454
> View attachment 720455
> View attachment 720456
> View attachment 720457
> View attachment 720458
> View attachment 720459


I just love the salt & peppers and the socks!!


----------



## mortiaddams

gatorgirl35 said:


> I have a PO box!(insert happy face)!!----Ran to the post office practically faint with anticipation and............Nothing (insert sad face) ---not me!! Whoever has a PO box better be checking it!!!


I have one too so I'll be running to mine in an hour once my lunch break hits!


----------



## mortiaddams

bethene said:


> I also received this cool wooden cat that I know LadyGoats made...I saw it on a post and thought how very cool...well now I have one!!☺ Thank you.. I love it!!
> View attachment 720462


She made that! Wow!


----------



## Momof2!

Everything is amazing!


----------



## kippystarz

I was reaped in full! Thank you spookie pookie, I love it all!! The skeleton candle holders are going straight ont my dia de los muertos table!! I am also looking forward to secretly swapping out the creepy pictures in frames around the house to see if anyone notices!
The mirror is super pretty, and I love the ornament. I'll have to add it to my collection. I used to do a halloween tree, but it fell a few years ago and the only ornament that broke was the most expensive and rare one, so now they live full time hanging from a shelf in my room. This shall have a place of honor!
The stocks and arm are so tremendously fun!
Thank you again!!!!


----------



## mortiaddams

Wow I love that mirror! And everything else haha great reap!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Bethene, I love the phrases of the moon cloth & the ouija board pillow!


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> Here are my pictures of the fabulous reaping I received from Hearthfire. First..sadly there were 2 casualties. There were 2 glass skull ornaments that while bubble wrapped and surrounded by dish towels were broken. First is a awesome banner that shows the phases of the moon!! Then comes this wonderful pillow....love it!! Next is some fabulous dish towels!!!! They are so cool( bow down witches!! Lol) Then is a mirror with a skull on it! So cool!! I need to find the right spot for that!! And a cauldron candle scented in "dark forest" smells sooo good. And after I burn it , it will make a great cauldron for a witch doll!! And black cat salt and pepper shakers...adorable! Next is a bag of marbles. .which will make great crystal balls for dolls to hold..and some adorable pumpkin ornaments...love the designs on them! A wonderful mirror...wil be great for crafting..I have a idea already for it...and I love the Wicked Witch card! There is a wicked sign that is so awesome and I will work it into my year around witch display! Skull socks..worn all year!! Black tea lights..so useful!! Small little shiny pumpkins...a crafters dream!! Lots of spider webs for my spider area..I bought a bigger web on clearance last year so that will come in handy!! Creepy cloth..can't ever have too much..right! It will probably go to a prop I am going to do this year! Also a cool broom ornament that I hung in my kitchen..it smells wonderful. A polished stone "ball". I am not sure if it's meant for something special or just a cool stone. Which if you knew me and saw my house..I have stones..crystals.geodes.etc all around for decoration. So perfect! A beautiful porcelain doll....now what character should she become?? And last but certainly not least...a container of ornaments!!!
> I hope I didn't forget anything! I have been so very spoiled!! Thank you so so much Hearthfire!!! You made my day!!!
> 
> View attachment 720450
> View attachment 720451
> View attachment 720452
> View attachment 720453
> View attachment 720454
> View attachment 720455
> View attachment 720456
> View attachment 720457
> View attachment 720458
> View attachment 720459


Wow! Fantastic reap!! I love the moon phase banner, dish towels, especially the orange witch moon one, pumpkin ornaments, socks, mini besom (broom), shiny craft pumpkins, pillow, cauldron, pretty round stone...I almost bought those vintage style cat S&P shakers, love them...and the doll will be great for you to create into a character!! I can't wait to see what you turn her into!


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> I also received this cool wooden cat that I know LadyGoats made...I saw it on a post and thought how very cool...well now I have one!!☺ Thank you.. I love it!!
> View attachment 720462


Yay! Love!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

kippystarz said:


> I was reaped in full! Thank you spookie pookie, I love it all!! The skeleton candle holders are going straight ont my dia de los muertos table!! I am also looking forward to secretly swapping out the creepy pictures in frames around the house to see if anyone notices!
> The mirror is super pretty, and I love the ornament. I'll have to add it to my collection. I used to do a halloween tree, but it fell a few years ago and the only ornament that broke was the most expensive and rare one, so now they live full time hanging from a shelf in my room. This shall have a place of honor!
> The stocks and arm are so tremendously fun!
> Thank you again!!!!


Nice reap!! Love the socks, love the Jack and Zero ornament...and omgoodness, that mirror is amazing!


----------



## Saki.Girl

deathrisesagain said:


> Saki, How was Sleepy Hollow? One of these years i'm going to make it all the way up there to visit that town. I think all Haunters should visit Sleepy Hollow in Octorber at least once in their lives. I also think we should be a small gathering there one year.


It was great i was there on friday the 13th with full moon dose not get better then that


----------



## Spookerstar

Ok I was checking the forum until about 4:00 yesterday and then when I step away it goes wild!
- Projectworkout those are some creepy things! Ugh the clown foot and the food are over the top. I love how they perfectly fit your theme but clowns creep me out! Such a talented Reaper though whoever you are ?

Shadow Panther how fun your package is from Therewolf sent. Witchful has a web gun and it is amazing. Don't recommend for indoor but you will create some fantastic scenes. So generous!
Bethene another big box from Hearthfire! I love that pillow and the tiny cauldron. I also love how you have planned it out what you will do with it when the candle is gone.
 - Kippystarz that mirror is amazing, SpookyPookie where did you find that?

Lady Arscenic - sorry I couldn't be home to see you open your reap. That travel spell box is amazing, cant wait to see it close up. The pitcher, book and even the card are so beautiful. NormalLikeYou you should post a tutorial for that pitcher. That is some crafting!
Witchful Luna is adorable. I think she is a mini (giggle) fairy in that red dress with wings. Giggle Fairy sent you such amazing things and perfect for the dinner party and for the Trick or Treat theme. Gets me excited to start decorating. Such a generous Reaper.
Everyone is knocking it out of the park as usual this year. I love looking back at all of the photos. There are so many things I have never seen in the stores or even as a craft before. Taking it to the next level!
?


----------



## Hearthfire

Ladyfrog said:


> Victim, your package was delivered to your PO box this morning!!
> So many awesome reaps! What a talented and imaginative group of reapers we have


Awww man I was hoping it was me!


----------



## farblefumble

Saki.Girl said:


> It was great i was there on friday the 13th with full moon dose not get better then that
> View attachment 720472
> 
> 
> View attachment 720473


We are going to Sleepy Hollow, Salem, and Providence next year! We haven't decided if Sprout is coming along yet. Give me your tips and tricks!


----------



## Hearthfire

Bethene, I'm glad you like your reap! I had so much fun hunting for you. I found that mirror at a thrift store and new you could make it into something magical. I've never shopped for porcelain dolls before but now I can't stop! I have had so much fun hitting the Goodwills looking for dolls for you to beautify. I hope you have fun decorating your Halloween tree too! I'm sorry the skulls broke. And even after wrapped in bubble wrap! I used my cauldron candle for one of my witch figures too. And I'm glad you got my meaning for the marbles! Lol Did you see the repurposed porcelain dolls I bought this year? I'll post a pic but you definitely inspired me to start looking







Here's my thrift store witches and my cauldron candle


----------



## mortiaddams

I'VE BEEN REAPED!! Wow.. I'm so grateful for this entire package. From start to finish, I was totally freaking out. The excitement, joy, and gratitude I feel right now is out of this world. Check out this amazing package from Ladyfrog. Ladyfrog really went above and beyond and the generosity that is truly something special. I felt like it was 6 am on Christmas morning as I was unfolding and unwrapping every little gift.

So I get the package and run out of the post office (I may or may not have bumped into a wall in front of a group people as I was rushing out in excitement) and I see these adorable stickers:










































Then I start to open it frantically..








and I see these adorable gifts peeking out..








Adorable stickers, pencils, and a list pad I adore and will definitely use! (I make lists all day, everyday) 
And of course.. there's more








Super cute window clings and black and orange pumpkins oh my!
I see a card underneath and what is it but THREE other boxes. WOW LADYFROG!








I open the card it CRACKS. ME. UP. as I'm literally shaking from excitement.










Woops.. Looks like I can't upload more than 10 attachments at once! Stay tuned for part 2


----------



## gatorgirl35

kippystarz said:


> I was reaped in full! Thank you spookie pookie, I love it all!! The skeleton candle holders are going straight ont my dia de los muertos table!! I am also looking forward to secretly swapping out the creepy pictures in frames around the house to see if anyone notices!
> The mirror is super pretty, and I love the ornament. I'll have to add it to my collection. I used to do a halloween tree, but it fell a few years ago and the only ornament that broke was the most expensive and rare one, so now they live full time hanging from a shelf in my room. This shall have a place of honor!
> The stocks and arm are so tremendously fun!
> Thank you again!!!!


Love, love, love the mirror!! Such a great reap!


----------



## mortiaddams

Part 2!!








So I open it up and I'm cracking up. And boy did I enjoy this reaping. More than words can say! and I keep looking..








Look at all of this!!!!!








I ADORE this box. ADORE IT PEOPLE!








More surprises inside wow! At this point I had to put down the phone so I didn't take individual pictures of everything and I really got into everything!
But wait.. check this out.. I had to stop to take a picture of this CUSTOM necklace of who other than Morticia Addams










Not only that but custom EARRINGS too!









Honestly, there was a TON of stuff! All amazing and I love each single item.
















I AM GOING TO WEAR THIS SHIRT FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE I AM CRAZY ABOUT IT! HAUNTED MANSION IS MY FAVORITE RIDE! THANK YOU FOR STALKING ME LADYFROG!! She also sent me a skeleton pumpkin that I loved on the forum! So many amazing goodies!! I need to go back to work but omg what an amazing set of gifts.


----------



## mortiaddams

Part 3! Here's everything! I loved it all so much. Check out that candle, the vintage style black cat and these starry potion lights! So cool!


----------



## deathrisesagain

Saki.Girl said:


> It was great i was there on friday the 13th with full moon dose not get better then that
> View attachment 720472
> 
> 
> View attachment 720473


That must have been awesome........._turns his back on Saki and crosses his arms_ Don't talk to me......I've been trying to get to Sleepy Hollow for years, but something always comes up and stops me from going..............Ok just kidding Saki, you can talk to me. Tell me that it's completely worth a 16 hour drive through Richmond, DC, Baltimore, Philly, and NYC.


----------



## Wickedwench

Still waiting for my victim to post that they received their boxes

EDIT - She got them. And loved them. Whew!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Someone's getting reaped today! My package has finally made it to my victim.


----------



## Momof2!

Wickedwench said:


> Still waiting for my victim to post that they received their boxes


Same here. Mine was delivered yesterday.


----------



## tzgirls123

I was reaped!!!
Thank you so, so much to Wicked Wench!!!
Omg i love my Reap so incredibly much!!! You really took my list to heart and made me such wonderful items to display throughout my haunt ?








First i received a box with a wicked apple and floral decor for my Disney Fantasmic yard haunt in the Snow White/evil queen area
























As well as these wicked eyeball flowers for my hocus pocus porch!! ?
Amazingly hand made!!


Next, i received a box with these INCREDIBLE poor unfortunate souls for my little mermaid/Ursula scene, they light up and came with extra seaweed!!! ??


















Lastly, and OH MY GAWD!!! I received Winifred Sanderson’s Spell Book for maybe hocus Pocus Porch!!!! Ahhhhhh!!! It is also hand made and so incredible, i can’t even contain my excitement!!! I literally screamed when i opened this!!! 
























I can’t thank you enough for your generosity and creativity ? thank you so, so much!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Alas... coupons


----------



## BR1MSTON3

TZGirls123, that is fantastic. Love all the craftsmanship in your items


----------



## farblefumble

I keep watching the Nest cam....it alerts me when there is movement...cars.


----------



## Hearthfire

Wow!!! Those poor unfortunate souls!!!!! They are perfect!!! I bet you were freaking out when you saw that book too!! I did. And those handmade eyes!!!!!! What a talent!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Momof2!

Wow!! The crochet rose, the book, the poor unfortunate souls. Wicked wench, you are an amazing talent!


----------



## gatorgirl35

tzgirls123 said:


> I was reaped!!!
> Thank you so, so much to WeWicked nch!!!
> Omg i love my Reap so incredibly much!!! You really took my list to heart and made me such wonderful items to display throughout my haunt ?
> View attachment 720500
> 
> First i received a box with a wicked apple and floral decor for my Disney Fantasmic yard haunt in the Snow White/evil queen area
> View attachment 720501
> 
> View attachment 720502
> 
> View attachment 720503
> 
> As well as these wicked eyeball flowers for my hocus pocus porch!! ?
> Amazingly hand made!!
> 
> 
> Next, i received a box with these INCREDIBLE poor unfortunate souls for my little mermaid/Ursula scene, they light up and came with extra seaweed!!! ??
> View attachment 720505
> 
> View attachment 720506
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, and OH MY GAWD!!! I received Winifred Sanderson’s Spell Book for maybe hocus Pocus Porch!!!! Ahhhhhh!!! It is also hand made and so incredible, i can’t even contain my excitement!!! I literally screamed when i opened this!!!
> View attachment 720508
> 
> View attachment 720509
> 
> View attachment 720510
> 
> I can’t thank you enough for your generosity and creativity ? thank you so, so much!!!


I just love the crocheted flowers and the unfortunate souls!! Of course, the book is to die for! Wicked Wench went all out for you!!


----------



## Andromalius

Thank you to my amazing Reaper, Shebear9!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

mortiaddams said:


> Part 3! Here's everything! I loved it all so much. Check out that candle, the vintage style black cat and these starry potion lights! So cool!
> View attachment 720498
> 
> View attachment 720499


Wow! Nice reap! Love all the pumpkins, candle, note pads, lights, vintage cat, tshirt...so much fun stuff!


----------



## Spookie pookie

Witchful Thinking said:


> Part TWO of my reap! *My Reaper was GIGGLE FAIRY!! *
> Last up was a VERY heavy box. I have been dreaming on having a big dinner party with an elaborate table. I have been trying to collect things for it and want mismatched plates for everyone. Giggle Fairy sent me FIFTEEN gorgeous red chargers and two sets of two plate designs which I also love! Look how awesome the red sets off the plates! Giggle Fairy---Spookerstar just bought some very similar skull plates and after we got home I regretted not getting some too---and now I have some!!! So perfect! This makes me so excited to start bringing my dream to life! In addition she also sent this beautiful velvet skull which will be great as part of the tablescape!!
> View attachment 720351
> View attachment 720352
> View attachment 720353
> View attachment 720354
> View attachment 720357
> 
> 
> Lastly here is the wonderful card and everything together. Thank you Giggle Fairy! I am so grateful and overwhelmed with Halloween Happiness!
> 
> View attachment 720360
> View attachment 720361


Amazing reap! That pumpkin is awesome and your dog is really rockin those frocks.


----------



## Wickedwench

Oh yay!! So glad you loved!! I forgot to mention.... just be careful when you are handling book you may push his buttons...
I was really inspired by your theme. These were ideas i had wanted to try already but had no reason to as they didn't really fit with our haunt. So I very excited to get your list! I am also very happy that it all made it in one piece!!



tzgirls123 said:


> I was reaped!!!
> Thank you so, so much to Wicked Wench!!!
> Omg i love my Reap so incredibly much!!! You really took my list to heart and made me such wonderful items to display throughout my haunt ?
> View attachment 720500
> 
> First i received a box with a wicked apple and floral decor for my Disney Fantasmic yard haunt in the Snow White/evil queen area
> View attachment 720501
> 
> View attachment 720502
> 
> View attachment 720503
> 
> As well as these wicked eyeball flowers for my hocus pocus porch!! ?
> Amazingly hand made!!
> 
> 
> Next, i received a box with these INCREDIBLE poor unfortunate souls for my little mermaid/Ursula scene, they light up and came with extra seaweed!!! ??
> View attachment 720505
> 
> View attachment 720506
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, and OH MY GAWD!!! I received Winifred Sanderson’s Spell Book for maybe hocus Pocus Porch!!!! Ahhhhhh!!! It is also hand made and so incredible, i can’t even contain my excitement!!! I literally screamed when i opened this!!!
> View attachment 720508
> 
> View attachment 720509
> 
> View attachment 720510
> 
> I can’t thank you enough for your generosity and creativity ? thank you so, so much!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

tzgirls123 said:


> I was reaped!!!
> Thank you so, so much to Wicked Wench!!!
> Omg i love my Reap so incredibly much!!! You really took my list to heart and made me such wonderful items to display throughout my haunt ?
> View attachment 720500
> 
> First i received a box with a wicked apple and floral decor for my Disney Fantasmic yard haunt in the Snow White/evil queen area
> View attachment 720501
> 
> View attachment 720502
> 
> View attachment 720503
> 
> As well as these wicked eyeball flowers for my hocus pocus porch!! ?
> Amazingly hand made!!
> 
> 
> Next, i received a box with these INCREDIBLE poor unfortunate souls for my little mermaid/Ursula scene, they light up and came with extra seaweed!!! ??
> View attachment 720505
> 
> View attachment 720506
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, and OH MY GAWD!!! I received Winifred Sanderson’s Spell Book for maybe hocus Pocus Porch!!!! Ahhhhhh!!! It is also hand made and so incredible, i can’t even contain my excitement!!! I literally screamed when i opened this!!!
> View attachment 720508
> 
> View attachment 720509
> 
> View attachment 720510
> 
> I can’t thank you enough for your generosity and creativity ? thank you so, so much!!!


Beautiful reap! Love that book to pieces and the poor unfortunate souls rock...I'm now going to be singing that the rest of the day...


----------



## Spookie pookie

Lady Arsenic said:


> Box number one, so carefully wrapped, I'm now the proud owner of 500 yards of bubblewrap!


Absolutely amazing


----------



## WitchyKitty

Andromalius said:


> Thank you to my amazing Reaper, Shebear9!!!
> 
> View attachment 720518
> View attachment 720519
> View attachment 720520
> View attachment 720521
> View attachment 720522
> View attachment 720523
> View attachment 720524
> View attachment 720526
> View attachment 720527
> View attachment 720528


Awesome reap! Love the little gargoyles, that skull and crow and the beautiful spiderweb!!


----------



## Spookie pookie

Lady Arsenic said:


> And box number 3: this crazy cat blow mold, and skull luminarias! I love it, I can't wait to use them this year!


That crazy cat


----------



## Tannasgach

So many reaps! So many boxes of awesomeness!! Including moon phase banner, skull mirror, gargoyles, wooden black cat, HM tee shirt, crocheted eyeball flowers, poor unfortunate souls (lol), and the HP book!!! Outstanding skill, imagination and generosity! Great job Reapers!!


----------



## deathrisesagain

Theres so much talent in this group.......i kinda feel i don't have the same talent. Mine is more woodworking and stained glass. I love those eye plants, and that skull with the crow/raven, was that handmade or store bought like that? I am so going to try making some of these crafts.


----------



## guttercat33

unlovedpoet said:


> Package one of two is headed your way dear victim! It was quite awkward telling the UPS man what I was shipping ?I hope your friends make it safely on their very very long journey. They will soon be joined by the rest of your gifts!


I have one of these witches


----------



## guttercat33

Famous Pumpkin said:


> You are very welcome! I forgot to put a note in to explain that the dish towel comes from the Salem of the UK in Lancashire, England. You can read here about the Pendle witches: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pendle_witches Enjoy!!!


I'm gonna frame it so awesome


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

guttercat33 said:


> I'm gonna frame it so awesome


Oh, that's a GREAT idea! So glad you like it! I may do the same with mine!


----------



## Tannasgach

mortiaddams said:


> So I get the package and run out of the post office (I may or may not have bumped into a wall in front of a group people as I was rushing out in excitement)


Lol, sounds like something I would do!


----------



## Spookie pookie

kippystarz said:


> I was reaped in full! Thank you spookie pookie, I love it all!! The skeleton candle holders are going straight ont my dia de los muertos table!! I am also looking forward to secretly swapping out the creepy pictures in frames around the house to see if anyone notices!
> The mirror is super pretty, and I love the ornament. I'll have to add it to my collection. I used to do a halloween tree, but it fell a few years ago and the only ornament that broke was the most expensive and rare one, so now they live full time hanging from a shelf in my room. This shall have a place of honor!
> The stocks and arm are so tremendously fun!
> Thank you again!!!!


So glad you liked everything @kippystarz You were a pleasure to reap. Hope you have an amazing Halloween?


----------



## mortiaddams

Tannasgach said:


> Lol, sounds like something I would do!


Haha nice to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## Spookie pookie

mortiaddams said:


> Part 3! Here's everything! I loved it all so much. Check out that candle, the vintage style black cat and these starry potion lights! So cool!
> View attachment 720498
> 
> View attachment 720499


Massive reap, absolutely adore those potion lights.


----------



## Spookie pookie

bethene said:


> Here are my pictures of the fabulous reaping I received from Hearthfire. First..sadly there were 2 casualties. There were 2 glass skull ornaments that while bubble wrapped and surrounded by dish towels were broken. First is a awesome banner that shows the phases of the moon!! Then comes this wonderful pillow....love it!! Next is some fabulous dish towels!!!! They are so cool( bow down witches!! Lol) Then is a mirror with a skull on it! So cool!! I need to find the right spot for that!! And a cauldron candle scented in "dark forest" smells sooo good. And after I burn it , it will make a great cauldron for a witch doll!! And black cat salt and pepper shakers...adorable! Next is a bag of marbles. .which will make great crystal balls for dolls to hold..and some adorable pumpkin ornaments...love the designs on them! A wonderful mirror...wil be great for crafting..I have a idea already for it...and I love the Wicked Witch card! There is a wicked sign that is so awesome and I will work it into my year around witch display! Skull socks..worn all year!! Black tea lights..so useful!! Small little shiny pumpkins...a crafters dream!! Lots of spider webs for my spider area..I bought a bigger web on clearance last year so that will come in handy!! Creepy cloth..can't ever have too much..right! It will probably go to a prop I am going to do this year! Also a cool broom ornament that I hung in my kitchen..it smells wonderful. A polished stone "ball". I am not sure if it's meant for something special or just a cool stone. Which if you knew me and saw my house..I have stones..crystals.geodes.etc all around for decoration. So perfect! A beautiful porcelain doll....now what character should she become?? And last but certainly not least...a container of ornaments!!!
> I hope I didn't forget anything! I have been so very spoiled!! Thank you so so much Hearthfire!!! You made my day!!!
> 
> View attachment 720450
> View attachment 720451
> View attachment 720452
> View attachment 720453
> View attachment 720454
> View attachment 720455
> View attachment 720456
> View attachment 720457
> View attachment 720458
> View attachment 720459


Love everything particularly the socks and tea towels


----------



## Spookie pookie

Hearthfire said:


> Bethene, I'm glad you like your reap! I had so much fun hunting for you. I found that mirror at a thrift store and new you could make it into something magical. I've never shopped for porcelain dolls before but now I can't stop! I have had so much fun hitting the Goodwills looking for dolls for you to beautify. I hope you have fun decorating your Halloween tree too! I'm sorry the skulls broke. And even after wrapped in bubble wrap! I used my cauldron candle for one of my witch figures too. And I'm glad you got my meaning for the marbles! Lol Did you see the repurposed porcelain dolls I bought this year? I'll post a pic but you definitely inspired me to start looking
> View attachment 720474
> Here's my thrift store witches and my cauldron candle
> View attachment 720475


The ginger twins are so creepy! I love them.


----------



## Hearthfire

Well I may not have been reaped yet but I'm still getting inspired by all the recent reaps! I fear my victim may receive one final box. It's crazy that no one has yet to understand the idea of adult coloring books. Why are they so hard to find?







enjoying my fire and others reaps. My victim is still in my thoughts as always


----------



## gatorgirl35

Andromalius said:


> Thank you to my amazing Reaper, Shebear9!!!
> 
> View attachment 720518
> View attachment 720519
> View attachment 720520
> View attachment 720521
> View attachment 720522
> View attachment 720523
> View attachment 720524
> View attachment 720526
> View attachment 720527
> View attachment 720528


Love the gargoyles and that skull is awesome!!


----------



## The Auditor

I have been Reaped! By Spooky_Girl 1980! Well, she tried to get me on Friday the 13th, but the post office "claimed" there was no place to deliver it. (Reality? They couldn't be bothered to drive down my driveway...but I digress) Had a whirlwind trip to the frozen northlands, so was only finally able to claim it today. 

Spooky, The Deduction compliments you on your choice of bubblewrap (she's a bit of a bubblewrap snob, considers those that pop the most to be the highest quality. Yours made the grade!)

Absolutely love everything. Thank you!













































I'd mentioned that I was taking Day of the Dead more and more seriously here; there's a definite theme to this Reap and it's very much appreciated.






































Tiniest of damage to the standing cross, no worries at all, very easily fixed.


----------



## gatorgirl35

The Auditor said:


> I have been Reaped! By Spooky_Girl 1980! Well, she tried to get me on Friday the 13th, but the post office "claimed" there was no place to deliver it. (Reality? They couldn't be bothered to drive down my driveway...but I digress) Had a whirlwind trip to the frozen northlands, so was only finally able to claim it today.
> 
> Spooky, The Deduction compliments you on your choice of bubblewrap (she's a bit of a bubblewrap snob, considers those that pop the most to be the highest quality. Yours made the grade!)
> 
> Absolutely love everything. Thank you!
> View attachment 720540
> 
> 
> View attachment 720541
> 
> 
> View attachment 720542
> 
> 
> View attachment 720543
> 
> 
> View attachment 720550
> 
> 
> I'd mentioned that I was taking Day of the Dead more and more seriously here; there's a definite theme to this Reap and it's very much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 720551
> 
> 
> View attachment 720544
> 
> 
> View attachment 720545
> 
> 
> View attachment 720546
> 
> 
> 
> Tiniest of damage to the standing cross, no worries at all, very easily fixed.
> 
> View attachment 720548


Oh my gosh!! That is an awesome reap!


----------



## The Auditor

Part 2!

Part of the reason Day of the Dead is more important to me, perhaps, is because I've reached the point where the Universe starts taking more away than They send in return. Starting with finding out about way too many old, dear friends passing, through famiglia battling disease, and culminating in my grandmother going on to meet up with Grandpa again this past May (at the age of 94.) These LED candles will be finding their way to my altar/offrenda.


----------



## mortiaddams

Spookie pookie said:


> Massive reap, absolutely adore those potion lights.


Right? I hadn't seen them before!


----------



## deathrisesagain

Wow Auditor, thats a nice reap. I completely understand about the universe taking more then giving. I have lost a lot of dear friends these past few years. But the universe did give me a great group of people that make me feel like i'm part of them instead of being an outsider and not fitting in anywhere. Everyone keep up with these great reaps. I'm looking forward to my victim getting their Reap, and what reaps are put together for the 2nd Reaper.


----------



## jimmyMM

Imgur is not taking my pics. I've tried everything, not sure what the issue is. Trying to upload pics of what I got from Bethene. Stay tuned.


----------



## Tannasgach

Nice NBC glass Auditor! And beautiful assortment of sugar skulls, especially the candles. I hope it's comforting to have your grandparents together.


----------



## HauntedDiva

Just popping in to say I revived my package! I will be posting pics ASAP!
Also dear reapee, life has thrown me some very hard curve balls these past few weeks. Everything is ready to go, I just have to get in in the post.


----------



## jimmyMM




----------



## jimmyMM




----------



## jimmyMM

As you see Bethene is taking various Halloween themed items an modifying them into ornaments of art! Very cool personal touches everywhere!


----------



## jimmyMM

Notice the clown...a skull head painted into scary clown! And the eyeballs! Love it.


----------



## jimmyMM

This weekend I will be taking Bethene's ornaments and taking some photos of them alone on a tree before I integrate them into the general collection


----------



## jimmyMM

Thanks so much Queen Reaper!!!


----------



## jimmyMM

Kitty approves:


----------



## Tannasgach

Holy Cannoli Batman! you got the motherload of ornaments!! So many cute ones, love the skelly bride, the pirate chest, the clown face and of course the spellbook. Oh and your black kitty is cute too. Nice reap Bethene!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

The Auditor said:


> Part 2!
> 
> Part of the reason Day of the Dead is more important to me, perhaps, is because I've reached the point where the Universe starts taking more away than They send in return. Starting with finding out about way too many old, dear friends passing, through famiglia battling disease, and culminating in my grandmother going on to meet up with Grandpa again this past May (at the age of 94.) These LED candles will be finding their way to my altar/offrenda.
> 
> View attachment 720552
> 
> 
> View attachment 720553





The Auditor said:


> I have been Reaped! By Spooky_Girl 1980! Well, she tried to get me on Friday the 13th, but the post office "claimed" there was no place to deliver it. (Reality? They couldn't be bothered to drive down my driveway...but I digress) Had a whirlwind trip to the frozen northlands, so was only finally able to claim it today.
> 
> Spooky, The Deduction compliments you on your choice of bubblewrap (she's a bit of a bubblewrap snob, considers those that pop the most to be the highest quality. Yours made the grade!)
> 
> Absolutely love everything. Thank you!
> View attachment 720540
> 
> 
> View attachment 720541
> 
> 
> View attachment 720542
> 
> 
> View attachment 720543
> 
> 
> View attachment 720550
> 
> 
> I'd mentioned that I was taking Day of the Dead more and more seriously here; there's a definite theme to this Reap and it's very much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 720551
> 
> 
> View attachment 720544
> 
> 
> View attachment 720545
> 
> 
> View attachment 720546
> 
> 
> 
> Tiniest of damage to the standing cross, no worries at all, very easily fixed.
> 
> View attachment 720548


Nice reap!! A beautiful collection of items for Dia de los Muertos! Love the glassware, the candles, the two figurines...the cross is beautiful and I hope you can fix it!


----------



## Momof2!

Woah! The ornaments haul is impressive. The black cat... classic. I've always loved black cats. I'm glad Kitty approves.


----------



## WitchyKitty

jimmyMM said:


> Thanks so much Queen Reaper!!!





jimmyMM said:


> Kitty approves:


Wow. Just wow. You said you wanted ornaments and boy did she deliver, lol! I don't think I can even begin to pick out favorites...there are too many favorites! I even see a bunch in the full shot of all of them that you didn't post close ups of! bethene did a fabulous job of picking out/making ornaments for you! I can't wait to see them on your tree!

Of the ones I didn't see close ups of...Is that a white and pale blue decorated skull ornament between your clown skull ornament and candy corn? It looks super pretty...and near the top, middle, above the pirate chest, is that an open spell book ornament?? There are just so many, I keep looking at the full group shot studying them all, lol.

Love your kitty!


----------



## farblefumble

I got really excited when I got home...a package on the porch! Was it for me? Had I been reaped? No, it was the mattress air pump husband ordered to inflate the 7ft whale sprinkler Sprout got for her birthday. Oh well. The suspense is killing me...I hope it lasts!


----------



## farblefumble

I wish I had half of the talent everyone has on here!


----------



## WitchyKitty

farblefumble said:


> I wish I had half of the talent everyone has on here!


I'm sure you do...everyone has certain things they are good at!


----------



## Shadow Panther

Momof2! said:


> Is that a web caster??


Yes it is (_big grin on my face)_


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

The Auditor said:


> Part 2!
> 
> Part of the reason Day of the Dead is more important to me, perhaps, is because I've reached the point where the Universe starts taking more away than They send in return. Starting with finding out about way too many old, dear friends passing, through famiglia battling disease, and culminating in my grandmother going on to meet up with Grandpa again this past May (at the age of 94.) These LED candles will be finding their way to my altar/offrenda.
> 
> View attachment 720552
> 
> 
> View attachment 720553


Your welcome! I was hoping you would like everything. Sorry they damaged the cross. I do hope it can ne fixed. I used a whole roll of bubble wrap. I glad the deduction liked the bubble wrap.


----------



## Wickedwench

I got a teaser and a pre-order funko!!! My reaper stalked me good! I love funko and I’m getting baron samedi!!!


----------



## gatorgirl35

jimmyMM said:


> Kitty approves:


Did the cat come in a separate box??He's super cut, but really--he's probably too big to fit on a Halloween tree--just sayin'


----------



## gatorgirl35

jimmyMM said:


> Thanks so much Queen Reaper!!!


Wow!! Just WOW!!! Bethene has got some skills!! That is an awesome reap!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Sorry victim, my package is moving slower than a purchase from Wish! It is to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## AstorReinhardt

Weird...it was out for delivery yesterday but didn't get delivered...now it says by end of day today :/


----------



## WitchyKitty

AstorReinhardt said:


> Weird...it was out for delivery yesterday but didn't get delivered...now it says by end of day today :/


I've had that happen with stuff, before. Recently, actually, with my medication that I had to stay home all day for, as it was a signature required thing. So, I ended up being stuck home two days waiting for it. By the time they delivered it later the next day, I explained my frustration to the delivery guy about it not showing up and my wait, and that it was important meds. He said it must've been put on the wrong truck. 

Long story short, maybe your box got put on the wrong truck, too, and they corrected it, today?


----------



## Saki.Girl

deathrisesagain said:


> That must have been awesome........._turns his back on Saki and crosses his arms_ Don't talk to me......I've been trying to get to Sleepy Hollow for years, but something always comes up and stops me from going..............Ok just kidding Saki, you can talk to me. Tell me that it's completely worth a 16 hour drive through Richmond, DC, Baltimore, Philly, and NYC.


lol yes i would love to have seen it during the day also there is some amazing art on the stones and Mozillians in there. i would have loved to have seen in the day light for sure you need to do at least one time


----------



## Saki.Girl

some very great reaps love seeing everyone's creativity


----------



## lilibat

Well it says my package was delivered. er...


----------



## Spookerstar

And I thought Monday had a lot of reaps! Just spent my morning looking at them all and WOW!
UndeadEd what a great package, I love the cookie cutters and I have that book too. I keep it on the table in my office. I have a fairly serious job so it get some looks . Morti that was the most amazing packing job. So much thought put in. Nice!
Tzgirls I love your theme and how amazing Wickedwench was to make you those poor unfortunate souls. They look just like them. The Hocus Pocus book is amazing too. I kept thinking the eye would open when I was looking at it.
Andromalius you were not kidding about those gargoyles, they are so cute and perfect. The spider lace is beautiful too. Shebear did you make the gargoyles?
Auditor great reap. Last year our theme was Coco to incorporate Dia de los Muertos. I love the tradition of honoring our ancestors and keeping them as a part of our everyday life so they are remembered and cherished. Spooky Girl great finds and who knew there was a grade of bubble wrap?
Jimmymm you sure did get the motherload. I love all of the decorations that Bethene created. My favorite besides the pretty kitty is the mummies. Adorable
Wickedwench great teaser! Something to look forward to getting even after Reaper is over

Excited my victim will be reaped today. Yea!!


----------



## SpookySpoof

Aweome reaps on here - still can't wait for mine...

To my Victim..... you should have received a couple of packages by now! ( i see you already had one) I have been traveling in Europe (might give a clue away there) so the final one is being shipped today!! I'm sorry as its over seas i couldn't send much of a big box - but I hope you do like what have sent - I spent many an night stalking you....


----------



## Shebear1

AYE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got REAPED - at least partly! I got home from work yesterday to find the first of 3 reaper packages on my porch! Thanks so much Gatorgirl35 for the AWESOME assortment of pumpkins. I can't wait for the next delivery! Once I have them all I will post pics of everything.


----------



## unlovedpoet

So many reapings! Victim, your first package should arrive today ?


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I got another teaser from my secret reaper! I received a small purple bubble mailer today

I love it all! Thank you my still secret reaper.

Today I received a awesome orange and black skull bracelet, a small sliver skull pin, a horror themed post card and a cool skull scarf.

Pics to come later as I am having trouble trying to get them to upload.


----------



## autumnbr33ze

Thank you so much to Melody for my amazing and generous reap! I love everything. Especially the Hocus Pocus shirt and Transylvania bag!! ? I’m so appreciative of your time and thoughtfulness!


----------



## MissT

jimmyMM, love all the ornaments! Be kinder to those lacquered pumpkins than I've been to mine -- I stored them in an oppressively hot attic, where they cracked 



jimmyMM said:


>


----------



## WitchyKitty

autumnbr33ze said:


> Thank you so much to Melody for my amazing and generous reap! I love everything. Especially the Hocus Pocus shirt and Transylvania bag!! ? I’m so appreciative of your time and thoughtfulness!
> View attachment 720586


Fun reap! Love the pumpkin box and dish, a Hocus Pocus shirt would be awesome!! What is on the glass/mug near the shirt?


----------



## Spookerstar

autumnbr33ze said:


> Thank you so much to Melody for my amazing and generous reap! I love everything. Especially the Hocus Pocus shirt and Transylvania bag!! ? I’m so appreciative of your time and thoughtfulness!
> View attachment 720586


Fun reap! I dont recognize the forum name Melody. I like that bag, do you have a close up photo of it?


----------



## Filthycreationworkshop

I have been reaped! I will open it later today when I have the space to do so but here is the box at least.


----------



## gatorgirl35

I was reaped by the most awesome reaper!!!!! There was a first initial and a last name on the box and that was all---so I don't know who my reaper was ? I hope you'll take pity on me and reveal yourself. You went all out and I am so thrilled with my box of goodies!!!! I opened the box to find some of my reap wrapped in really cool Halloween fabric and tied with creepy twine and red ribbon. First I unwrapped an awesome Jack Skellington lamp and also in the top layer there was an adorable Jack Skellington plush.
In the second layer was a beautiful Jack Skellington candle stick--which I cant wait to put one of my candles in! Lastly ---and I cant get over how wonderful my reaper was!!--I unwrapped a Jack and Sally original artwork print that was signed and dated!! I am over the moon with my reap!! It is wonderful!!! I dont know how I did it, but somehow I got the pictures in there twice and I dont know how to fix it!
View attachment 720616
View attachment 720618
View attachment 720619
View attachment 720620
View attachment 720621
View attachment 720622
View attachment 720624































































H]


----------



## Therewolf

Shadow Panther said:


> All the fantastic reaps going on. It truly gets better every year. As promised here is mine


Muhahahaha,

Glad you liked it. I had hoped to do something more personal / custom but I just ran out of time. I couldn't resist getting a webcaster for myself as well, I truly hope you have a good time with it. Most of my creations tend to be large and heavy, so hard to ship them. hope you can also use the 'packing web'.


----------



## Spookerstar

Wow Gatergirl that NBC artwork is amazing. Cant wait to find out who your talented reaper was


----------



## Therewolf

deathrisesagain said:


> Yep that's a web caster in the back ground. I bought one earlier this year. I can't wait to use it. Has anyone used one and if so how do you like it?


I just got one this year (and one for my victim, I couldn't resist) tried it out briefly in the garage, I AM SPIDERMAN!!!! Results were pretty good, can't wait to try out full scale in the next few weeks. Follow me and I'll post up the results as best I can.


----------



## Momof2!

Autumnbr33ze, im glad you liked everything! Did the dog collar fit?

Soookerstar, I am Melody. I have a few close ups. I made the coasters, mug, kitchen towels, and dog collar for her French bulldog,which I was excited about because I have a Frenchie too!


----------



## farblefumble

Momof2! said:


> Autumnbr33ze, im glad you liked everything!
> 
> Soookerstar, I am Melody. I have a few close ups. I made the coasters, mug, kitchen towels, and dog collar for her French bulldog,which I was excited about because I have a Frenchie too!


Those towels are precious! Do you sell them?


----------



## Shebear1

Spookerstar, in answer to your question, no I didn't make the gargoyles, but I did make the candle holders they are sitting on in the picture. Actually didn't think about sitting them on the holders at the time, but they look great!


----------



## Momof2!

Gatorgirl35, what a fantastic reap! My daughters both love NBC. They would have a fit over this!


----------



## Momof2!

farblefumble said:


> Those towels are precious! Do you sell them?


Thank you so much for your kind words. No, I don't sell them. That's the first time I've made them. They are easy to do. I just basically measured the fabric, cut it, ironed down the edges and sewed it to the fabric. I like the way they turned out though.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Wickedwench said:


> I got a teaser and a pre-order funko!!! My reaper stalked me good! I love funko and I’m getting baron samedi!!!
> View attachment 720571
> View attachment 720572
> View attachment 720573


That's really awesome of your Reaper to do!


----------



## WitchyKitty

gatorgirl35 said:


> I was reaped by the most awesome reaper!!!!! There was a first initial and a last name on the box and that was all---so I don't know who my reaper was ? I hope you'll take pity on me and reveal yourself. You went all out and I am so thrilled with my box of goodies!!!! I opened the box to find some of my reap wrapped in really cool Halloween fabric and tied with creepy twine and red ribbon. First I unwrapped an awesome Jack Skellington lamp and also in the top layer there was an adorable Jack Skellington plush.
> In the second layer was a beautiful Jack Skellington candle stick--which I cant wait to put one of my candles in! Lastly ---and I cant get over how wonderful my reaper was!!--I unwrapped a Jack and Sally original artwork print that was signed and dated!! I am over the moon with my reap!! It is wonderful!!! I dont know how I did it, but somehow I got the pictures in there twice and I dont know how to fix it!
> View attachment 720616
> View attachment 720618
> View attachment 720619
> View attachment 720620
> View attachment 720621
> View attachment 720622
> View attachment 720624
> View attachment 720633
> View attachment 720634
> View attachment 720635
> View attachment 720636
> View attachment 720632
> View attachment 720633
> View attachment 720634
> View attachment 720635
> View attachment 720636
> H]


Very nice NBC reap!! I love the plushie and that print is super cool!!!


----------



## Spookie pookie

jimmyMM said:


> Thanks so much Queen Reaper!!!


Those ornaments are amazing. I can't wait to see pictures of your tree.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Momof2! said:


> Autumnbr33ze, im glad you liked everything! Did the dog collar fit?
> 
> Soookerstar, I am Melody. I have a few close ups. I made the coasters, mug, kitchen towels, and dog collar for her French bulldog,which I was excited about because I have a Frenchie too!


Thanks for the close ups! You made all that? Great job!! Love them! Oh, and I hadn't seen the bat oven mitt or haunted house plate, love those, too!


----------



## gatorgirl35

Momof2! said:


> Autumnbr33ze, im glad you liked everything! Did the dog collar fit?
> 
> Soookerstar, I am Melody. I have a few close ups. I made the coasters, mug, kitchen towels, and dog collar for her French bulldog,which I was excited about because I have a Frenchie too!


Great crafting Momof2! Did you use ModPodge on the coasters? Really cool!


----------



## Hearthfire

I thought I'd check the PO Box before being held hostage at work for the next 4 days....nothing to report. Pouty face...my next day off won't be til Monday so I'll go back then


----------



## Momof2!

gatorgirl35 said:


> Great crafting Momof2! Did you use ModPodge on the coasters? Really cool!


Thanks everyone. Yes, I used several coates of modge podge then sealed with several coats of a gloss spray sealer. I have made these before and they hold up well in my experience.


----------



## farblefumble

Hearthfire said:


> I thought I'd check the PO Box before being held hostage at work for the next 4 days....nothing to report. Pouty face...my next day off won't be til Monday so I'll go back then


Saw the postman on the Nest cam...no packages...and he threw our mail on the porch.


----------



## Momof2!

WitchyKitty said:


> Thanks for the close ups! You made all that? Great job!! Love them! Oh, and I hadn't seen the bat oven mitt or haunted house plate, love those, too!


Thank you! The haunted house "plate" is actually a spoon rest. It's little. I thought it was adorable.


----------



## Filthycreationworkshop

Unboxing time!








Okay so this package was like really big. I genuinely felt bad thinking about how much shipping must have cost.








Kitty!








I'm kinda afraid to bring this up lest I sound rude/ungrateful, but my name is actually Jordan. Still love the card though.








First of all this book has a really nice vintage look to it which I like. Also it can contain other items (more on that in a minute).








Okay I'm definitely gonna find a use for this. It nearly gave me a heart attack when I undid the straps and it sprang open on me.








This little guy was hidden away in that spell book. He's adorable and is going right onto my computer desk.









And then there's this right here. A quote I love from my favorite book. I was really hoping I would receive something literary and I was not disappointed.
All in all an excellent haul. Thank you Dbruner I adore everything you got me!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Filthycreationworkshop said:


> Unboxing time!
> View attachment 720648
> 
> Okay so this package was like really big. I genuinely felt bad thinking about how much shipping must have cost.
> View attachment 720649
> 
> Kitty!
> View attachment 720650
> 
> I'm kinda afraid to bring this up lest I sound rude/ungrateful, but my name is actually Jordan. Still love the card though.
> View attachment 720651
> 
> First of all this book has a really nice vintage look to it which I like. Also it can contain other items (more on that in a minute).
> View attachment 720652
> 
> Okay I'm definitely gonna find a use for this. It nearly gave me a heart attack when I undid the straps and it sprang open on me.
> View attachment 720654
> 
> This little guy was hidden away in that spell book. He's adorable and is going right onto my computer desk.
> View attachment 720653
> 
> 
> And then there's this right here. A quote I love from my favorite book. I was really hoping I would receive something literary and I was not disappointed.
> All in all an excellent haul. Thank you Dbruner I adore everything you got me!


Nice reap!! Love that Vintage style book box so much!! The book quote wall hanging is very cool. I probably would've nearly had a heart attack, too, having that big caution radiation thing pop up at me, lol! Too funny!


----------



## Tannasgach

autumnbr33ze, I like the HP tee shirt and the Transylvania bag too; lots of nice goodies!

gatorgirl, awesome Jack Skelly reap! The lamp is cool and can't wait to find out who the artist is of that fabulous print.

Filthycreation, really nice canvas with the Frankenstein quote and lol over the radioactive tub surprising you!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Here are pics of what came today. I love the bracelet, I collect ones like that. I have a few already but don't have one that color combo yet. 



















I


















Here's a group shot so you can see the scarf


----------



## Spookerstar

Momof2! said:


> Autumnbr33ze, im glad you liked everything! Did the dog collar fit?
> 
> Soookerstar, I am Melody. I have a few close ups. I made the coasters, mug, kitchen towels, and dog collar for her French bulldog,which I was excited about because I have a Frenchie too!


That bag is amazing! Thank you for posting a close up shot. I love the coasters, and how fun you included a dog collar. So thoughtful!


----------



## Spookerstar

filthycreations that is a wonderful quote. It looks like a really big piece too. And that book! dbrunder did you make it?
Spookygirl who ended up being your reaper? Such great things. I love that skull bracelet
?


----------



## Spookie pookie

Therewolf said:


> I just got one this year (and one for my victim, I couldn't resist) tried it out briefly in the garage, I AM SPIDERMAN!!!! Results were pretty good, can't wait to try out full scale in the next few weeks. Follow me and I'll post up the results as best I can.


I'd never even heard of such a thing until your reaper posted her reap. Then google helped me out. 
Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Spookie pookie

Momof2! said:


> Autumnbr33ze, im glad you liked everything! Did the dog collar fit?
> 
> Soookerstar, I am Melody. I have a few close ups. I made the coasters, mug, kitchen towels, and dog collar for her French bulldog,which I was excited about because I have a Frenchie too!


Love that bag and those coasters but my favourite has to be that collar?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Here are pics of what came today. I love the bracelet, I collect ones like that. I have a few already but don't have one that color combo yet.
> 
> View attachment 720657
> 
> 
> View attachment 720658
> 
> 
> I
> View attachment 720659
> 
> 
> View attachment 720661
> 
> 
> Here's a group shot so you can see the scarf
> 
> View attachment 720663


Very cool! I have some of those bracelets, too, but don't think I have those colors, either. Love the scarf!


----------



## dbruner

Filthy creations, so sorry about messing up your name! Also for the hazardous waste bin springing up on its own. So glad you liked everything though!!


----------



## Momof2!

Filthycreationworkshop, I love that biohazard container. Can't wait to see what you do with it.

Spooky_Girl1980, I'm loving that bracelet. My favorite color combo!


----------



## Filthycreationworkshop

dbruner said:


> Filthy creations, so sorry about messing up your name! Also for the hazardous waste bin springing up on its own. So glad you liked everything though!!


The name thing really wasn't so bad. Just funny is all (especially because I don't think my girlfriend is ever gonna call me by my real name again after seeing that). And honestly it's better than all the times people have misheard my last name is "Mound." Also the barrel was funny because I had no idea what it was when I saw it and assumed it was the wrapping to something else so it was a bit of a surprise. Also Momof2 my seven year old niece claimed it as hers the second she saw so I have no idea when or if I'll be able to use it for anything. Thankfully she will let me use it if I take her to the park whenever she wants.


----------



## dbruner

Spookerstar said:


> Therewolf that is a wonderful quote. It looks like a really big piece too. And that book! dbrunder did you make it?
> Spookygirl who ended up being your reaper? Such great things. I love that skull bracelet
> ?


No way could I make that, my penmanship is horrific. I found it the day after I got Filthycreations' list. There was fist pumping!


----------



## CreepySpiders

You guys!! I’ve been reaped!! My daughter and I wait for this package all year. 

My reaper was terribly generous and I am now the proud owner of a Monster Book of Monster and a hand of glory and potions potions potions. Thank you evilly, Graveyard Queen.


----------



## WitchyKitty

CreepySpiders said:


> You guys!! I’ve been reaped!! My daughter and I wait for this package all year.
> 
> My reaper was terribly generous and I am now the proud owner of a Monster Book of Monster and a hand of glory and potions potions potions. Thank you evilly, Graveyard Queen.
> View attachment 720674
> View attachment 720675
> View attachment 720677


Great reap! Cool monster book, love the skull and I like the "Killhouettes" picture. Is that a Hitchhiking Ghosts candle??


----------



## Momof2!

Love the monster book! Great reap, creepy spiders!


----------



## a_granger

Woohoo!! I have been visited by the reaper!! Pictures to follow asap!!


----------



## unlovedpoet

I’ve been reaped!! All I kept saying as I unpacked the two massive boxes was that I was unworthy ? I squealed when I saw it was all from Spookerstar too! The little monster, big sister, and I had so much fun unpacking everything and it was all so perfect. I’ve got so many ideas on how to use the pieces you sent me and so much fun stuff to play with I just can’t even!








So much stuff!















This piece was amazing! I’ve been thinking of ways to redecorate my mental and I think this needs a place of honor! I’m not sure if I want to set it there or hang it, and I love that you put on the chain on the back. There was a small casualty with the holy water and sage but I can easily fix it. So incredible!








Some detail shots too, but without the flash. Extra spooky!
















I’m so in love!


----------



## GraveyardQueen

CreepySpiders said:


> You guys!! I’ve been reaped!! My daughter and I wait for this package all year.
> 
> My reaper was terribly generous and I am now the proud owner of a Monster Book of Monster and a hand of glory and potions potions potions. Thank you evilly, Graveyard Queen.
> View attachment 720674
> View attachment 720675
> View attachment 720677



Yay! So very glad you enjoy! I had such fun crafting for you!


----------



## unlovedpoet

And here is the rest! I have a big fear of spiders (there was one crawling in my fridge tonight and I about died) so the spider stuff was tough to unpack but I knew what I could be getting myself into when I put them on my list! And the little monster had so much fun playing with the spiders. The popcorn boxes are perfect and the posters will need to find a home so they can be up all year round too! I can’t wait for party time so I can take more pictures and show you everything in action Spookerstar! Again, thank you so so so so much!

Candy, books for the little monster, and hand written recipe cards! I’ll have to sample some things in advance, you know, for quality control 








All. The. Spiders.








I laughed so hard at the garlic necklaces. I did preface in my party invites that victims were welcome, and these will be perfect to have guests wear for photo ops!








Details of the, what I am assuming are, coasters!








And the boys!








The fun popcorn boxes. I’ll probably turn these into favors for the guests to take home!








The posters! Ah! So perfect








And the second teaser I received. Again, I had a good giggle at the magnet and had to explain to my hubs what it meant. I might use this is part of an scavenger hunt! So many fun ideas from this box!


----------



## Tannasgach

CreepySpiders, love your reap; cracking up over the gargoyle skins, very original. Killer crafting on the monster book, Graveyard Queen!!


----------



## Wickedwench

I was reaped!!!! I haven’t opened the boxes yet so more pictures to come!!!


----------



## Spookerstar

unlovedpoet said:


> I’ve been reaped!! All I kept saying as I unpacked the two massive boxes was that I was unworthy ? I squealed when I saw it was all from Spookerstar too! The little monster, big sister, and I had so much fun unpacking everything and it was all so perfect. I’ve got so many ideas on how to use the pieces you sent me and so much fun stuff to play with I just can’t even!
> View attachment 720680
> 
> So much stuff!
> View attachment 720681
> View attachment 720682
> 
> This piece was amazing! I’ve been thinking of ways to redecorate my mental and I think this needs a place of honor! I’m not sure if I want to set it there or hang it, and I love that you put on the chain on the back. There was a small casualty with the holy water and sage but I can easily fix it. So incredible!
> View attachment 720683
> 
> Some detail shots too, but without the flash. Extra spooky!
> View attachment 720684
> View attachment 720685
> 
> 
> I’m so in love!


Yea! not too many casualties! They were super glued on but USPS is stronger. I had so much fun with your list. I love that you are having a campy vampire movie night and your Pinterest page was inspiring. Glad you enjoied the magnate, Buffy is one of my very favorites. I had help from WitchfulThinking on the posters and the coasters. She is so good at so many crafts. 
Hopefully the beef netting isn't too hard to use. I have always wanted to try so I picked up an extra big roll and sent you some. The spider egg sacs were a fail the first time as the pantyhose I chose was too slippery for the spiders to stick to.
Your little monster is adorable!
Cant wait to see photos of your party
Happy Reaping day! I cant wait for your victim to post too


----------



## Tannasgach

Unlovedpoet, Spookerstar is the ultimate Reaper - she sent you an adorable baby! That vampire shadow box is so freaking cool!! Amazing! The posters, the garlic necklaces lol, lots of great goodies!


----------



## Spookerstar

CreepySpiders said:


> You guys!! I’ve been reaped!! My daughter and I wait for this package all year.
> 
> My reaper was terribly generous and I am now the proud owner of a Monster Book of Monster and a hand of glory and potions potions potions. Thank you evilly, Graveyard Queen.
> View attachment 720674
> View attachment 720675
> View attachment 720677


? ?
CreepingSpiders what a great reap! The book is creepy and the skull so beautiful. I love the gargoyle skin, it looks like there really is some in there! And Killhouettes are the bomb!
I think my favorite are the candles. Excellent job Graveyard Queen!


----------



## deathrisesagain

Ok, is no one going to mention how unlovedpoet is starting her little monster off early with the pop rocks? That was funny and cute, the baby between two boxes holding onto the pack of pop rocks.


----------



## WitchyKitty

unlovedpoet said:


> And here is the rest! I have a big fear of spiders (there was one crawling in my fridge tonight and I about died) so the spider stuff was tough to unpack but I knew what I could be getting myself into when I put them on my list! And the little monster had so much fun playing with the spiders. The popcorn boxes are perfect and the posters will need to find a home so they can be up all year round too! I can’t wait for party time so I can take more pictures and show you everything in action Spookerstar! Again, thank you so so so so much!
> 
> Candy, books for the little monster, and hand written recipe cards! I’ll have to sample some things in advance, you know, for quality control
> View attachment 720687
> 
> All. The. Spiders.
> View attachment 720688
> 
> I laughed so hard at the garlic necklaces. I did preface in my party invites that victims were welcome, and these will be perfect to have guests wear for photo ops!
> View attachment 720690
> 
> Details of the, what I am assuming are, coasters!
> View attachment 720691
> 
> And the boys!
> View attachment 720692
> 
> The fun popcorn boxes. I’ll probably turn these into favors for the guests to take home!
> View attachment 720693
> 
> The posters! Ah! So perfect
> View attachment 720694
> 
> And the second teaser I received. Again, I had a good giggle at the magnet and had to explain to my hubs what it meant. I might use this is part of an scavenger hunt! So many fun ideas from this box!
> View attachment 720695


Great reap! That vampire kit is amazing!! Love it! All the party supplies are great...the garlic necklaces crack me up! Very cool framed movie posters. I survived Sunnydale '99, lol.
Your little monster and your doggie are adorable!


----------



## Spookerstar

How it looked before USPS got hold of it. Not bad I say! Well done delivery man


----------



## Momof2!

Unlovedpoet... what an amazing reap! Spookerstar is on the long list of amazing crafters/artists on this site. You guys all rock!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Great reaps everyone.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

No clues so far but I have a idea.


Spookerstar said:


> Therewolf that is a wonderful quote. It looks like a really big piece too. And that book! dbrunder did you make it?
> Spookygirl who ended up being your reaper? Such great things. I love that skull bracelet
> ?


----------



## Wickedwench

Tannasgach just wow!!! I love everything it’s so obvious you took time to research voodou!!! Baron samedi is one of my favorite loa! This is so amazing. I think I’m gonna have to do like 10 posts!!!! I don’t even know how you fit it all in the boxes!

Lights. Half buried skeleton. And an amazing portrait of baron samedi








A half buried skeleton


----------



## Wickedwench

Then there was a black and white box filled to the top with items for baron samedi ceremonial altar
Poppet used for only good voodou(the pins voodoo dolls are not an actual thing and tanna knew this!!)
A flask, purple flowers with a lovely little vase offerings to baron cinnamon cigar hot peppers. A bowl to put the offerings in a candle with baron drawings


----------



## Wickedwench

Oh there is more!!!! I’m telling you guys the photos don’t do justice!!! 
A steam punk skull that was crafted. Yes tanna hot glue is a craft!
And a very cool nod to our pirate side with a hook bottle stopper! I think I forgot to mention something. I’m sure I did. But everything on the table is from tanna.


----------



## lilibat

Still haven't heard from my vic. but my reap cam today will try to get pix tonight if I have time.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Wickedwench said:


> Oh there is more!!!! I’m telling you guys the photos don’t do justice!!!
> A steam punk skull that was crafted. Yes tanna hot glue is a craft!
> And a very cool nod to our pirate side with a hook bottle stopper! I think I forgot to mention something. I’m sure I did. But everything on the table is from tanna.


Fantastic reap! There are so many things to look at! All the voodou items are great! The portrait of Baron Samedi is awesome. Love the little buried skeleton. the steampunk skull is cool, too!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

So, now I need a hook bottle stopper!! Who knew? Spookerstar, I love those Lost Boys coasters! (I still have that movie on VHS, & can probably still recite it line for line!) Graveyard Queen, great job on the candles & mug!
So many more great ideas for next year!!


----------



## Momof2!

Lots of great stuff there wicked wench! This makes me want to learn about voodoo! Tannasgach, did you make the poppet? Either way, bought or made, I love it!


----------



## Tannasgach

Wickedwench, I'm so glad your boxes arrived safe. I had fun collecting items for a Baron Samedi Vodou altar; I tried to be authentic to the Haitian culture but you can add beads, pictures of saints and pins to your poppet for New Orleans Voodoo. The small skulls go with the altar kit but I couldn't fit them in the same box. I also forgot to include a tealight for the black cross candle holder.

The octopus charm on the steam punk skull I put on a chain so you can reuse it however you'd like. Your Funko should be delivered on Oct 9th, please let me know if it doesn't arrive. I hope you enjoyed your reap this year.


----------



## Tannasgach

WitchyKitty said:


> Love the little buried skeleton.


He's buried in coffee cuz the Baron likes his coffee black.


Lady Arsenic said:


> So, now I need a hook bottle stopper!!


I ordered that from Pottery Barn. Lady Arsenic, did your victim ever acknowledge your gift?


Momof2! said:


> Tannasgach, did you make the poppet?


errrr.....no, but I did add the candles and meanings for the colors. I'm more creative with my imagination than crafting lol.


----------



## CreepySpiders

WitchyKitty said:


> Great reap! Cool monster book, love the skull and I like the "Killhouettes" picture. Is that a Hitchhiking Ghosts candle??


Yes, yes it IS!!


----------



## CreepySpiders

GraveyardQueen said:


> Yay! So very glad you enjoy! I had such fun crafting for you!


It was all just perfect! Elegant spooky indeed! ?


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Tannasgach, I may have to treat myself to the hook stopper!!! No my victim still hasn't acknowledged her reap. I was just checking that like 10 seconds ago! She hasn't been on the forum in 20 days apparently. So Fri or Sat, I will give up & post what I sent. 
Bethene, have you heard from my victim in regards to her sending HER package? I hate to think that someone is waiting & might continue to wait!


----------



## Tannasgach

Lady Arsenic said:


> Tannasgach, I may have to treat myself to the hook stopper!!!


It's on sale with free ship.


----------



## Shadow Panther

I must say this has been so much fun. It just seems to get better each year. Seeing new “faces” and old ones has also been great!!!


----------



## gatorgirl35

CreepySpiders said:


> You guys!! I’ve been reaped!! My daughter and I wait for this package all year.
> 
> My reaper was terribly generous and I am now the proud owner of a Monster Book of Monster and a hand of glory and potions potions potions. Thank you evilly, Graveyard Queen.
> View attachment 720674
> View attachment 720675
> View attachment 720677


Wow!! Everything is so cool, but really love how Graveyard Queen used the fabric on the monster book! Looks awesome!


----------



## gatorgirl35

unlovedpoet said:


> I’ve been reaped!! All I kept saying as I unpacked the two massive boxes was that I was unworthy ? I squealed when I saw it was all from Spookerstar too! The little monster, big sister, and I had so much fun unpacking everything and it was all so perfect. I’ve got so many ideas on how to use the pieces you sent me and so much fun stuff to play with I just can’t even!
> View attachment 720680
> 
> So much stuff!
> View attachment 720681
> View attachment 720682
> 
> This piece was amazing! I’ve been thinking of ways to redecorate my mental and I think this needs a place of honor! I’m not sure if I want to set it there or hang it, and I love that you put on the chain on the back. There was a small casualty with the holy water and sage but I can easily fix it. So incredible!
> View attachment 720683
> 
> Some detail shots too, but without the flash. Extra spooky!
> View attachment 720684
> View attachment 720685
> 
> 
> I’m so in love!


This has got to be one of the best Vampire Kits I have seen and I love that it is in a shadow box! Spookstar really went all out!


----------



## gatorgirl35

Wickedwench said:


> Oh there is more!!!! I’m telling you guys the photos don’t do justice!!!
> A steam punk skull that was crafted. Yes tanna hot glue is a craft!
> And a very cool nod to our pirate side with a hook bottle stopper! I think I forgot to mention something. I’m sure I did. But everything on the table is from tanna.


So many really terrific things in your reap!! Tannasgach love the steampunk skull!


----------



## GraveyardQueen

gatorgirl35 said:


> Wow!! Everything is so cool, but really love how Graveyard Queen used the fabric on the monster book! Looks awesome!


Funny story! That “fabric” is tea soaked paper towel and brown wrapping paper midge lodged and then heavily painted!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

OMG, thanks for making that so easy! This is probably the earliest I have ever online shopped for something, is not even 5am! It'll be here next week.....now I'll need another bottle of wine!


----------



## Saki.Girl

so cool seeing everyone's reaps and the creativity


----------



## unlovedpoet

Spookerstar said:


> View attachment 720702
> 
> How it looked before USPS got hold of it. Not bad I say! Well done delivery man


Thank you for the reference lol. Now I know how the smudge stick needs to be reattached ?


----------



## Spookerstar

Wickedwench said:


> Tannasgach just wow!!! I love everything it’s so obvious you took time to research voodou!!! Baron samedi is one of my favorite loa! This is so amazing. I think I’m gonna have to do like 10 posts!!!! I don’t even know how you fit it all in the boxes!
> 
> Lights. Half buried skeleton. And an amazing portrait of baron samedi
> View attachment 720703
> 
> A half buried skeleton


Wow Tanna! way to go with the reaping of Wickedwench. You really researched voodou and I love all of the interesting facts about Baron Samedi. He reminds me of Dr. Facilier from the Disney movie Princess and the Frog








I also love the poppet. I kept thinking I had heard the from a movie and googled it and yep...Pirates of the Caribbean..."Hello Poppet". Now I know what that means!
Of course then I had to start playing the music from PoC and then remembered it was Talk like a Pirate day so it is all coming together. Then I saw the hook bottle topper and there I am off to Pottery Barn to get one. Of course had to pick up that Kracken bowl while I was at it. Pirates never go out of fashion!
What is the Poud Figi? I tried to google that and even found a creole dictionary but no luck.
Wicked I cant wait to see what you do with all of this! Post photos of your alter when you have every thing up. Lucky victim!!
???⚓ Arg Poppet!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Lady Arsenic said:


> OMG, thanks for making that so easy!


Ok, I need one too but it won't let me put in the cart cause it says it does not ship to my zip code


----------



## Tannasgach

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ok, I need one too but it won't let me put in the cart cause it says it does not ship to my zip code


Hey Br!m, you want me to order it for you and mail it to you? Just pm your address.


----------



## Tannasgach

Spookerstar said:


> He reminds me of Dr. Facilier from the Disney movie Princess and the Frog


Dr Facilier is actually based on Baron Samedi; however like most Hollywood voodoo, he's misrepresented as evil.


Spookerstar said:


> What is the Poud Figi?


Poud figi is face powder. Haitians cover their face in baby powder to represent a spirit while summoning a loa. _Keren_ is Haitian white rum which the Baron likes steeped with 21 hot chili peppers, he's such a [email protected]! lol I did do my research; I didn't mean to send Wickedwench a summary of vodou but I wanted her to know why I chose the items I did. Like the playing cards, dice, tarot, cinnamon, coffee and the sunglasses with one lens removed so he can keep an eye on both realms, the living and the dead.


----------



## farblefumble

Tannasgach said:


> Dr Facilier is actually based on Baron Samedi; however like most Hollywood voodoo, he's misrepresented as evil.
> 
> Poud figi is face powder. Haitians cover their face in baby powder to represent a spirit while summoning a loa. _Keren_ is Haitian white rum which the Baron likes steeped with 21 hot chili peppers, he's such a [email protected]! lol I did do my research; I didn't mean to send Wickedwench a summary of vodou but I wanted her to know why I chose the items I did. Like the playing cards, dice, tarot, cinnamon, coffee and the sunglasses with one lens removed so he can keep an eye on both realms, the living and the dead.


There is a way to meet Baron Samedi. But I do not recommend trying this by yourself, get help from someone who knows what they are doing. If gates are left open or open/closed in the wrong way, bad things will happen.








The Gates of Guinee


According to one local tradition, the entrance to the Voodoo underworld can be found in New Orleans through seven gates scattered throughout the city's French Quarter.




www.atlasobscura.com


----------



## Tannasgach

Yeah, I wouldn't be messing around trying to summon a loa. Vodou is a complex, mysterious religion that goes back 6,000 years with it's roots in Africa. In South Florida, we have a huge Haitian population and we're friends with many people from Haiti. I've yet to meet a Haitian that admits to practicing Vodou, most do not like to discuss it but they_ all _believe in it.


----------



## farblefumble

Well Victim. Just checked the tracking....one of your boxes should be arriving in the next day or two. You should wait for all to arrive before opening...they are numbered in order on the sides.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Tannasgach said:


> Hey Br!m, you want me to order it for you and mail it to you? Just pm your address.


Thank you. I will see when I get home. You and I are not that far apart and I am major metropolitan enough I am hoping it is my work's firewall (throws off locators a lot) I will let you know, thank you.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Alright victim. The package has crossed the country and is in your town. It is supposed to be out for delivery today!


----------



## zerocharisma

Finally got my parcel sent out today - £40 postage, with discount from work and it's only 3kg in weight! ? My first reap and I really underestimated how long the crafting would take - seeing what the rest of you have been coming up with, how on earth do you manage it?! Hmmm.. must be some supernatural trickery involved!

Hehehe I thought the crafting was fun, but now the pressure's off _this _bit is even more fun! Knowing that you are out there shivering with an-tici-pa-tion my victim! Can't wait for the secrets to be revealed - oooOooOo I do hope you like everything!

Tracking says it will be delivered on Monday, not too bad seeing as it's travelling over 4000 miles.
I can start interacting with the forum again now! Felt so guilty looking at other people's reaps when I knew mine wasn't out yet.


----------



## Momof2!

I keep going back to look at that vampire hunting kit. Amazing. I'm trying to figure out how to pin that on my pinterest. My daughter is having a fit over it too.


----------



## Saki.Girl

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Alright victim. The package has crossed the country and is in your town. It is supposed to be out for delivery today!


I am looking forward to seeing photos of this


----------



## Spookerstar

Momof2! said:


> I keep going back to look at that vampire hunting kit. Amazing. I'm trying to figure out how to pin that on my pinterest. My daughter is having a fit over it too.


You are so sweet! I bet you could make one too. Thrift store for the bible, cross, and candle holder, Home Depot for a dowel. The hammer is Home depot sofa leg attached to a dowel. My husband whittled them down, stained and added some leather strip from Joannes. I tortured the bible with sand paper and some crayon (hope I dont burn in hell for that, I didn't mess with what is inside ?). Dripped red crayon the candle to look like blood. Printed label and added to a small bottle for holy water...the frame was from Hobby Lobby and once was white. Just added the back to it. In Pinterest look for vampire slayer kits. There is a lot of inspiration.


----------



## Spookerstar

Tannasgach said:


> Dr Facilier is actually based on Baron Samedi; however like most Hollywood voodoo, he's misrepresented as evil.
> 
> Poud figi is face powder. Haitians cover their face in baby powder to represent a spirit while summoning a loa. _Keren_ is Haitian white rum which the Baron likes steeped with 21 hot chili peppers, he's such a [email protected]! lol I did do my research; I didn't mean to send Wickedwench a summary of vodou but I wanted her to know why I chose the items I did. Like the playing cards, dice, tarot, cinnamon, coffee and the sunglasses with one lens removed so he can keep an eye on both realms, the living and the dead.


This is so interesting! I do love New Orleans and all of their history, I will have to look into the Haitian culture too


----------



## Tannasgach

Spookerstar said:


> This is so interesting! I do love New Orleans and all of their history, I will have to look into the Haitian culture too


Well, I had to explain my reasoning to Wickedwench. Can you imagine getting a box containing cinnamon sticks, chili peppers and glasses with one lens removed for your reap? You'd be like WTH?! These weren't on my list!


----------



## Spookie pookie

unlovedpoet said:


> I’ve been reaped!! All I kept saying as I unpacked the two massive boxes was that I was unworthy ? I squealed when I saw it was all from Spookerstar too! The little monster, big sister, and I had so much fun unpacking everything and it was all so perfect. I’ve got so many ideas on how to use the pieces you sent me and so much fun stuff to play with I just can’t even!
> View attachment 720680
> 
> So much stuff!
> View attachment 720681
> View attachment 720682
> 
> This piece was amazing! I’ve been thinking of ways to redecorate my mental and I think this needs a place of honor! I’m not sure if I want to set it there or hang it, and I love that you put on the chain on the back. There was a small casualty with the holy water and sage but I can easily fix it. So incredible!
> View attachment 720683
> 
> Some detail shots too, but without the flash. Extra spooky!
> View attachment 720684
> View attachment 720685
> 
> 
> I’m so in love!


That is absolutely incredible


----------



## Spookie pookie

Wickedwench said:


> Oh there is more!!!! I’m telling you guys the photos don’t do justice!!!
> A steam punk skull that was crafted. Yes tanna hot glue is a craft!
> And a very cool nod to our pirate side with a hook bottle stopper! I think I forgot to mention something. I’m sure I did. But everything on the table is from tanna.


That's an amazing reap! So much caught my eye but my favourite is definitely the picture.


----------



## Shebear1

Spookerstar, that vampire shadowbox is EPIC! I want one so bad! Where on earth did you find the mallet and stakes? Did you make them or take them off Van Helsing, because they look so authentic!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

I have been reaped!! Thank you Pumpkin Princette. I was looking for vintage and cats and always ravens! I got this really cool witch silhouette lantern. there is a vintage cat statue and cat head dish that will hold my candy corn at work! I am using the arched cat near a spotlight to cast a really cool shadow! The Pumpkin sign is a tin sign and is perfect. I also got a raven to add to my collection! Thank you again Pumpkin Princette


----------



## deathrisesagain

Thats a nice reap Br1m. Everyone has done a great job with these reaps. So many ideas to try and make myself.


----------



## gatorgirl35

Finally---post office says last 2 boxes have been dropped off!!


----------



## witchychick

It still says the gift I bought for my victim is dispatched. It is coming directly from a store called Shop4MegaStore. So yes I gave myself away to the person it's being shipped to lol.


----------



## Spookie pookie

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I have been reaped!! Thank you Pumpkin Princette. I was looking for vintage and cats and always ravens! I got this really cool witch silhouette lantern. there is a vintage cat statue and cat head dish that will hold my candy corn at work! I am using the arched cat near a spotlight to cast a really cool shadow! The Pumpkin sign is a tin sign and is perfect. I also got a raven to add to my collection! Thank you again Pumpkin Princette
> 
> View attachment 720789


That black spiky cat is too cute!


----------



## WitchyKitty

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I have been reaped!! Thank you Pumpkin Princette. I was looking for vintage and cats and always ravens! I got this really cool witch silhouette lantern. there is a vintage cat statue and cat head dish that will hold my candy corn at work! I am using the arched cat near a spotlight to cast a really cool shadow! The Pumpkin sign is a tin sign and is perfect. I also got a raven to add to my collection! Thank you again Pumpkin Princette
> 
> View attachment 720789


Awesome reap!! My faves are the lantern, vintage inspired black cat and that vintage print sign!!


----------



## Tannasgach

Nice vintage reap there Br!m! And aren't you the creative one putting the frames around your gifts. I thought they were all signs when I first viewed them, lol, especially the one on the left with the cool vintage cat!!


----------



## Therewolf

I've been reaped! Can't wait to see what's inside.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Anxiously awaiting pictures!


----------



## Momof2!

Love that vintage cat BR1MSTON3. Great reap!


----------



## Therewolf

Therewolf said:


> I've been reaped! Can't wait to see what's inside.
> View attachment 720799
> 
> [/QUOTE





Therewolf said:


> I've been reaped! Can't wait to see what's inside.
> View attachment 720799


Took it inside and opened it like a kid with his Halloween candy! It was so light I was surprised to find it filled with so much.
So much cool stuff. Love all the Skulls and Skeletons, and the figures will get worked into my display.

I did not find a note from my reaper, but there is a name on the shipping label, so now I have to figure out who my reaper is.
















I'm not sure if doyle like's his new friends or not.


----------



## GraveyardQueen

Filthycreationsworkshop! This was the perfect reap for me! I’d had a brutal work day and it felt so nice to come home to such thoughtful gifts. Thank you!

Okay so check out this cute card:








It’s 3D!

And then this adorable hand towel:









And then all the magical batty goodness! I have a bat tattoo I’m so obsessed so this was perfect!
















And this incredible clear mug! I’ve never seen anything like it! 

















And here’s the goodies all together!









Weird fact the bat shadowbox smells incredible like lovely fresh wood. It’s certainly a year round piece of art now!! Thank you! Seriously such a gorgeous reap! I feel very loved and grateful!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Therewolf said:


> Took it inside and opened it like a kid with his Halloween candy! It was so light I was surprised to find it filled with so much.
> So much cool stuff. Love all the Skulls and Skeletons, and the figures will get worked into my display.
> 
> I did not find a note from my reaper, but there is a name on the shipping label, so now I have to figure out who my reaper is.
> View attachment 720814
> View attachment 720815
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if doyle like's his new friends or not.
> View attachment 720816


Great reap!! LOL, I love the skellie cat and dog and the look on your doggie's face, hahaha!

What else is inside of the box? I see arms with shackles, but what's in front of them at the bottom of the box?


----------



## Tannasgach

Omg!Therewolf! Rofl over the look on your puppy's face!! That's priceless! Nice skelly reap and cute ghosts!


----------



## WitchyKitty

GraveyardQueen said:


> Filthycreationsworkshop! This was the perfect reap for me! I’d had a brutal work day and it felt so nice to come home to such thoughtful gifts. Thank you!
> 
> Okay so check out this cute card:
> View attachment 720817
> 
> It’s 3D!
> 
> And then this adorable hand towel:
> View attachment 720818
> 
> 
> And then all the magical batty goodness! I have a bat tattoo I’m so obsessed so this was perfect!
> View attachment 720819
> View attachment 720820
> 
> 
> And this incredible clear mug! I’ve never seen anything like it!
> View attachment 720821
> 
> View attachment 720822
> 
> 
> And here’s the goodies all together!
> View attachment 720823
> 
> 
> Weird fact the bat shadowbox smells incredible like lovely fresh wood. It’s certainly a year round piece of art now!! Thank you! Seriously such a gorgeous reap! I feel very loved and grateful!


Very cool card and great reap! Love all the batty stuff!


----------



## deathrisesagain

Great reaps Therewolf and Graveyard Queen. Those are awesome. The look on doyle's face is awesome, and the bat picture thing is wow.


----------



## Tannasgach

Ooooh Graveyard Queen! That green mug looks like Vaseline glass which glows under black light. Nice bat box too!


----------



## GraveyardQueen

Tannasgach said:


> Ooooh Graveyard Queen! That green mug looks like Vaseline glass which glows under black light. Nice bat box too!



Ooh it already has tea in it but I’ll have to find a black light to try


----------



## Saki.Girl

I was reaped
Thank you to chubstuff for the reap 
Now to share 









First we have basicaly a reaper white elephant gift lol 








Next i opend these cool candles 








Next was this frame 








Next we have a crow 








And some candle sticks 








This great picket watch be perfect for mad hatter 









Next is the hitchhiking ghost


----------



## Saki.Girl

And there is more 
This hat ghost lantern 









My most favorite thing is this haunted streatch poster lantern









This cool coffin stone 








This cool tumbstone









This bat 









Some fun for dog








Full reap thank you again for every thing


----------



## deathrisesagain

I love that note, now i know where all these unmarked treats are going........maybe my puppy is ransoming me??? I swear he'd eat all the treats in one sitting if i allowed him too. I have to be careful too, because he knows the C.O.O.K.I.E.S. word, and will go running towards the kitchen. lol


----------



## Tannasgach

Saki, how fun that your victim is also your reaper!! I'm not sure what that aquatic sculpture is but it looks so cool! The stretching portraits is a great lantern even without the pictures. And the bricklayer crypt from HM - wow - was that crafted or store bought? The headless bat is awesome!! Nice reap chubstuff!!


----------



## Godcrusher

As promised here are the pics from my reap. I will be able to find a use for everything. Favorite pieces are the Sam magnet and classic monsters wall hangers. Thank you.

















































*














*


----------



## guttercat33

lilibat said:


> Still haven't heard from my vic. but my reap cam today will try to get pix tonight if I have time.


Hope u liked everything


----------



## gatorgirl35

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I have been reaped!! Thank you Pumpkin Princette. I was looking for vintage and cats and always ravens! I got this really cool witch silhouette lantern. there is a vintage cat statue and cat head dish that will hold my candy corn at work! I am using the arched cat near a spotlight to cast a really cool shadow! The Pumpkin sign is a tin sign and is perfect. I also got a raven to add to my collection! Thank you again Pumpkin Princette
> 
> View attachment 720789


That vintage cat is the greatest--love it!! Wonderful reap!


----------



## gatorgirl35

Therewolf said:


> Took it inside and opened it like a kid with his Halloween candy! It was so light I was surprised to find it filled with so much.
> So much cool stuff. Love all the Skulls and Skeletons, and the figures will get worked into my display.
> 
> I did not find a note from my reaper, but there is a name on the shipping label, so now I have to figure out who my reaper is.
> View attachment 720814
> View attachment 720815
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if doyle like's his new friends or not.
> View attachment 720816


Such a great reap and love the fact that your dog is getting to know his new friends!


----------



## gatorgirl35

GraveyardQueen said:


> Filthycreationsworkshop! This was the perfect reap for me! I’d had a brutal work day and it felt so nice to come home to such thoughtful gifts. Thank you!
> 
> Okay so check out this cute card:
> View attachment 720817
> 
> It’s 3D!
> 
> And then this adorable hand towel:
> View attachment 720818
> 
> 
> And then all the magical batty goodness! I have a bat tattoo I’m so obsessed so this was perfect!
> View attachment 720819
> View attachment 720820
> 
> 
> And this incredible clear mug! I’ve never seen anything like it!
> View attachment 720821
> 
> View attachment 720822
> 
> 
> And here’s the goodies all together!
> View attachment 720823
> 
> 
> Weird fact the bat shadowbox smells incredible like lovely fresh wood. It’s certainly a year round piece of art now!! Thank you! Seriously such a gorgeous reap! I feel very loved and grateful!


Such a cool Feast of Blood shadow box!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Saki.Girl said:


> And there is more
> This hat ghost lantern
> View attachment 720832
> 
> 
> My most favorite thing is this haunted streatch poster lantern
> View attachment 720833
> 
> 
> This cool coffin stone
> View attachment 720834
> 
> This cool tumbstone
> 
> View attachment 720835
> 
> This bat
> View attachment 720836
> 
> 
> Some fun for dog
> View attachment 720837
> 
> Full reap thank you again for every thing
> 
> View attachment 720838
> 
> View attachment 720839


Awesome reap! Lol, that fish and coral reef display all hand crafted is really cool and well made! That would be great for a summer party! I really love those dripping candles. The portrait lantern, the room for one more tombstone and the doggie note and paw print are fun!!


----------



## gatorgirl35

Saki.Girl said:


> And there is more
> This hat ghost lantern
> View attachment 720832
> 
> 
> My most favorite thing is this haunted streatch poster lantern
> View attachment 720833
> 
> 
> This cool coffin stone
> View attachment 720834
> 
> This cool tumbstone
> 
> View attachment 720835
> 
> This bat
> View attachment 720836
> 
> 
> Some fun for dog
> View attachment 720837
> 
> Full reap thank you again for every thing
> 
> View attachment 720838
> 
> View attachment 720839


Love, love, love all the Haunted Mansion goodies---especially the lantern!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Godcrusher said:


> As promised here are the pics from my reap. I will be able to find a use for everything. Favorite pieces are the Sam magnet and classic monsters wall hangers. Thank you.
> View attachment 720842
> View attachment 720843
> View attachment 720844
> View attachment 720845
> View attachment 720846
> View attachment 720847
> View attachment 720848
> *
> View attachment 720849
> View attachment 720850
> *


Nice reap!! Those two metal haunted houses are cute, the huge Frankenstein's Monster and Mummy scene setters are really coo,l and I have that tombstone baking pan, too!!


----------



## Hearthfire

Tannasgach said:


> Dr Facilier is actually based on Baron Samedi; however like most Hollywood voodoo, he's misrepresented as evil.
> 
> Poud figi is face powder. Haitians cover their face in baby powder to represent a spirit while summoning a loa. _Keren_ is Haitian white rum which the Baron likes steeped with 21 hot chili peppers, he's such a [email protected]! lol I did do my research; I didn't mean to send Wickedwench a summary of vodou but I wanted her to know why I chose the items I did. Like the playing cards, dice, tarot, cinnamon, coffee and the sunglasses with one lens removed so he can keep an eye on both realms, the living and the dead.


Wow....you are a true stalker!!! And I mean that in the very best way!! The way you researched is simply awe inspiring. I'm so amazed by y'alls creativity. I dream of being even a fraction of as crafty


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Therewolf, what are the things on the arm of your couch? (In the picture of course, sorry if I creeped you out, and made you go look at your couch) The two things that look like goblets? I LOVE the look on Doyle's face, that's great!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

GraveyardQueen, I love your card, that's adorable. Cool bat stuff.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Saki, The fish is pretty! I love the lantern!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

GodCrusher, great tombstone cake pan!


----------



## Momof2!

Every time I look through this thread I see something I didn’t see before. I’m just so happy about all these wonderful reaps!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Saki.Girl said:


> And there is more
> This hat ghost lantern
> View attachment 720832
> 
> 
> My most favorite thing is this haunted streatch poster lantern
> View attachment 720833
> 
> 
> This cool coffin stone
> View attachment 720834
> 
> This cool tumbstone
> 
> View attachment 720835
> 
> This bat
> View attachment 720836
> 
> 
> Some fun for dog
> View attachment 720837
> 
> Full reap thank you again for every thing
> 
> View attachment 720838
> 
> View attachment 720839


Saki that is all fantastic, that lantern is to die for!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Alas, this might give me away, but my victim has a PO Box so their reap lies alone in an empty post office as they did not retrieve today it appears


----------



## Lady Arsenic

This thought actually made me sad! Check your PO Boxes on the way to work tomorrow people!


----------



## Therewolf

WitchyKitty said:


> Great reap!! LOL, I love the skellie cat and dog and the look on your doggie's face, hahaha!
> 
> What else is inside of the box? I see arms with shackles, but what's in front of them at the bottom of the box?


Some figures to go with my spooky town collection and a Skelly bird


----------



## WitchyKitty

Therewolf said:


> Some figures to go with my spooky town collection and a Skelly bird
> View attachment 720860


Ahh, thanks. Awesome!


----------



## Tannasgach

Hearthfire said:


> I'm so amazed by y'alls creativity. I dream of being even a fraction of as crafty


Hearthfire, you're a multi-reaper! Multi gifts, multi purchases, multi boxes. You like spoiling your victim multi times!!


----------



## lisa48317

Well, according to the USPS website - someone got reaped today at 1:18pm! ???


----------



## SilentRaven

Andromalius said:


> Thank you to my amazing Reaper, Shebear9!!!
> 
> View attachment 720519


I love these little gargoyles! so neat!


----------



## Filthycreationworkshop

GraveyardQueen I am so happy you liked everything! When I first saw that shadow box I thought it was plastic or something but yes I noticed the nice wood smell too.

Also that mug to the best of my knowledge was only available at Meijer stores last year. I was fortunate enough to buy a couple of them but since I only need one I thought you'd like the other. I wanted to add at least one unique item and due to its limited release (and the fact that it has become a somewhat popular item for scalpers to sell at inflated prices on eBay) I suspected you wouldn't have anything similar to it. Glad to know I was right.

All in all I'm pleased my first reaping was a success and that I was able to brighten your day.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

We've been semi reaped... box 1 of 2 arrived yesterday. Frog took some photos on his photo but hasn't sent them to me to post or done it himself yet. Got some creepy cloth who doesn't need more creepy cloth when one is doing a haunted logging camp theme... will look great in the trees. Also included were several Blair witch totems. Perfect for hanging around the camp site. Thank you reaper... Things I knew I needed but didn't have time to do for myself.

Heading out for the weekend in the AM so if box 2 arrives someone is here to care for it till we get home Sunday night.


----------



## 66539

Tannasgach said:


> Saki, how fun that your victim is also your reaper!! I'm not sure what that aquatic sculpture is but it looks so cool! The stretching portraits is a great lantern even without the pictures. And the bricklayer crypt from HM - wow - was that crafted or store bought? The headless bat is awesome!! Nice reap chubstuff!!


The aquatic sculpture was meant as a gag gift. Saki girl doesn't like cute, so we made the largest gift she got something terminally cute.  The bricklayer crypt was hand made from foam, a Dollar Tree rat skeleton arm, and a mini sewing kit scissor part acting as a trowel. The headless bat has a museum tag attesting to the fact that it is the bat which had its head bit off by Ozzy Osbourne during his infamous 1982 concert. The fact that it looks a bit like a Dollar Tree skeleton with a makeover shouldn't deter anyone from believing the tag. All our gifts were at least in part handmade. Nothing came from a store the way you see them in the pictures. But for us, that was the fun of the reaping.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Witchful Thinking said:


> Part TWO of my reap! *My Reaper was GIGGLE FAIRY!! *
> 
> View attachment 720351
> View attachment 720352
> View attachment 720353
> View attachment 720354
> View attachment 720357
> 
> 
> Lastly here is the wonderful card and everything together. Thank you Giggle Fairy! I am so grateful and overwhelmed with Halloween Happiness!
> 
> View attachment 720360
> View attachment 720361





deathrisesagain said:


> Wow, what an awesome Reap Witchful Thinking (i think i'm gonna give you the nickname WiTi.) Giggle Fairy, you are able to match things awesomely. I wouldn't have been able to do something like that.





Tannasgach said:


> Witchful, what a fantastic reap!! Your doggie is way too cute in those outfits! Omg, the plates and the chargers - wow! Bravo GiggleFairy!!





Lady Arsenic said:


> Witi I love your dog!( I mean Witchfulthinking) squeeeeee!!! Adorable! I love your Sam pumpkin & velvet skull! Great work Gigglefairy!





Spookerstar said:


> Ok I was checking the forum until about 4:00 yesterday and then when I step away it goes wild!
> 
> Witchful Luna is adorable. I think she is a mini (giggle) fairy in that red dress with wings. Giggle Fairy sent you such amazing things and perfect for the dinner party and for the Trick or Treat theme. Gets me excited to start decorating. Such a generous Reaper.
> Everyone is knocking it out of the park as usual this year. I love looking back at all of the photos. There are so many things I have never seen in the stores or even as a craft before. Taking it to the next level!
> ?


I'm so sorry in my delay in acknowledging you here Witchful Thinking. I've been following the wrong thread! _facepalm_ I'm so thrilled that you liked everything and even more so excited that Luna's outfit and costume fit. My tom cat, also adopted, weighs in at a healthy 19 lbs, almost 3 times Luna's weight so I had to guess at sizing. She looks absolutely adorable! I had a few other ideas for your reap in the beginning, but they fell through, then things just started to fall into place. The hat is a real nice women's hat. Quite expensive, but I found it on sale. It was like it was sitting there waiting just for you! The jack-o-lantern was a last minute thought. I'd never carved a foam pumpkin before. I asked several questions from the Extreme Halloween group on Facebook and from a lovely member here that I'm friends with on Facebook, got my technique down, purchased all the tools and supplies and went to town. I chose Sam's pumpkin for you since you are decorating your outside with a Trick 'R Treat theme. Sam needs his jack-o-lantern! I thought the velvet skull would be a great addition to your table with the color of your chargers and plate style and all. I just took a chance on that. I'm so glad you're pleased and everything made it safely. 

To everyone else, thank you all so much for your kind words. I really appreciate them.


----------



## zerocharisma

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I have been reaped!! Thank you Pumpkin Princette. I was looking for vintage and cats and always ravens! I got this really cool witch silhouette lantern. there is a vintage cat statue and cat head dish that will hold my candy corn at work! I am using the arched cat near a spotlight to cast a really cool shadow! The Pumpkin sign is a tin sign and is perfect. I also got a raven to add to my collection! Thank you again Pumpkin Princette
> 
> View attachment 720789


What a lovely selection of items! Gave me the Autumnal / Halloween warm fuzzies. Love the way you displayed your pics too ????


----------



## zerocharisma

GraveyardQueen said:


> Filthycreationsworkshop! This was the perfect reap for me! I’d had a brutal work day and it felt so nice to come home to such thoughtful gifts. Thank you!
> 
> Okay so check out this cute card:
> View attachment 720817
> 
> It’s 3D!
> 
> And then this adorable hand towel:
> View attachment 720818
> 
> 
> And then all the magical batty goodness! I have a bat tattoo I’m so obsessed so this was perfect!
> View attachment 720819
> View attachment 720820
> 
> 
> And this incredible clear mug! I’ve never seen anything like it!
> View attachment 720821
> 
> View attachment 720822
> 
> 
> And here’s the goodies all together!
> View attachment 720823
> 
> 
> Weird fact the bat shadowbox smells incredible like lovely fresh wood. It’s certainly a year round piece of art now!! Thank you! Seriously such a gorgeous reap! I feel very loved and grateful!


Wow that shadowbox is beautiful and the mug is so cool! You lucky thing!


----------



## SpookySpoof

Therewolf said:


> Took it inside and opened it like a kid with his Halloween candy! It was so light I was surprised to find it filled with so much.
> So much cool stuff. Love all the Skulls and Skeletons, and the figures will get worked into my display.
> 
> I did not find a note from my reaper, but there is a name on the shipping label, so now I have to figure out who my reaper is.
> View attachment 720814
> View attachment 720815
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if doyle like's his new friends or not.
> View attachment 720816



that skelly dog is smashing!! and your doggo is sooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## SpookySpoof

zerocharisma said:


> Finally got my parcel sent out today - £40 postage, with discount from work and it's only 3kg in weight! ? My first reap and I really underestimated how long the crafting would take - seeing what the rest of you have been coming up with, how on earth do you manage it?! Hmmm.. must be some supernatural trickery involved!
> 
> Hehehe I thought the crafting was fun, but now the pressure's off _this _bit is even more fun! Knowing that you are out there shivering with an-tici-pa-tion my victim! Can't wait for the secrets to be revealed - oooOooOo I do hope you like everything!
> 
> Tracking says it will be delivered on Monday, not too bad seeing as it's travelling over 4000 miles.
> I can start interacting with the forum again now! Felt so guilty looking at other people's reaps when I knew mine wasn't out yet.


I know about the delivery costs - split mine up, but probably still ended up being the same about you spent on postage costs. I sent 3 x jiffy bags and a box yesterday and then one final jiffy to revel who I am _- but given what I've just written I'm sure my victim will figure it out!! _

this was my first reap too and its surprising how you get all wrapped in preparing for your victim that I literally forgot I would be receiving something! Seeing all the reaps posted i'm getting *way *too excited for when I receive mine


----------



## Tannasgach

chubstuff said:


> The aquatic sculpture was meant as a gag gift. Saki girl doesn't like cute, so we made the largest gift she got something terminally cute.  The bricklayer crypt was hand made from foam, a Dollar Tree rat skeleton arm, and a mini sewing kit scissor part acting as a trowel. The headless bat has a museum tag attesting to the fact that it is the bat which had its head bit off by Ozzy Osbourne during his infamous 1982 concert. The fact that it looks a bit like a Dollar Tree skeleton with a makeover shouldn't deter anyone from believing the tag. All our gifts were at least in part handmade. Nothing came from a store the way you see them in the pictures. But for us, that was the fun of the reaping.


Lot of talent went into that gag gift! It's just amazing the way you came up with the bricklayer crypt and lol over Ozzy's bat. The pocket watch, the dripping on the candles, the lantern, everything - really a fantastic reap!


----------



## Spookerstar

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I have been reaped!! Thank you Pumpkin Princette. I was looking for vintage and cats and always ravens! I got this really cool witch silhouette lantern. there is a vintage cat statue and cat head dish that will hold my candy corn at work! I am using the arched cat near a spotlight to cast a really cool shadow! The Pumpkin sign is a tin sign and is perfect. I also got a raven to add to my collection! Thank you again Pumpkin Princette
> 
> View attachment 720789


So many reaps last night! Brim I love the way you did you photos. Very creative. My favorite is the lantern and what you plan to do with the kitty. Excellent job Pumpkin Princette!


----------



## Spookerstar

Shebear1 said:


> Spookerstar, that vampire shadowbox is EPIC! I want one so bad! Where on earth did you find the mallet and stakes? Did you make them or take them off Van Helsing, because they look so authentic!


Oh thank you Shebear! The mallet and stakes are just Home Depot dowels cut into pieces, and couch leg or maybe it was something for a stair rail glued to a dowel for the mallet. In the same section as the dowels anyway. Just whittled down to look older and then stained.


----------



## Spookerstar

Therewolf said:


> Took it inside and opened it like a kid with his Halloween candy! It was so light I was surprised to find it filled with so much.
> So much cool stuff. Love all the Skulls and Skeletons, and the figures will get worked into my display.
> 
> I did not find a note from my reaper, but there is a name on the shipping label, so now I have to figure out who my reaper is.
> View attachment 720814
> View attachment 720815
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if doyle like's his new friends or not.
> View attachment 720816


Doyle's photo cracks me up. He really looks nervous! Therewolf I love that your reaper gave you spooky town things. I can see your display in the background. Cant wait to find out who your reaper is!


----------



## Spookerstar

GraveyardQueen said:


> Filthycreationsworkshop! This was the perfect reap for me! I’d had a brutal work day and it felt so nice to come home to such thoughtful gifts. Thank you!
> 
> Okay so check out this cute card:
> View attachment 720817
> 
> It’s 3D!
> 
> And then this adorable hand towel:
> View attachment 720818
> 
> 
> And then all the magical batty goodness! I have a bat tattoo I’m so obsessed so this was perfect!
> View attachment 720819
> View attachment 720820
> 
> 
> And this incredible clear mug! I’ve never seen anything like it!
> View attachment 720821
> 
> View attachment 720822
> 
> 
> And here’s the goodies all together!
> View attachment 720823
> 
> 
> Weird fact the bat shadowbox smells incredible like lovely fresh wood. It’s certainly a year round piece of art now!! Thank you! Seriously such a gorgeous reap! I feel very loved and grateful!


Oh GraveyardQueen FilthyCreations sent you some really fun things. I love that bat shadow box and I can see how you would want to have that up all year! And then the black kitty things ?
Is that Waylon or Willy on the towel? Great job Reaper! 
??


----------



## Spookerstar

Saki.Girl said:


> And there is more
> This hat ghost lantern
> View attachment 720832
> 
> 
> My most favorite thing is this haunted streatch poster lantern
> View attachment 720833
> 
> 
> This cool coffin stone
> View attachment 720834
> 
> This cool tumbstone
> 
> View attachment 720835
> 
> This bat
> View attachment 720836
> 
> 
> Some fun for dog
> View attachment 720837
> 
> Full reap thank you again for every thing
> 
> View attachment 720838
> 
> View attachment 720839


I don't remember the last time a Reaper was also the other's Victim, how fun. And also that you live close enough to have it displayed on your porch. That white elephant happy display is amazing! Now that is talent! I am going to have to save a photo of that.
Chubstuff your crafting skills are a match for Saki. That lantern, tomb and bat are amazing. So creative and fun! WOW ????


----------



## Spookerstar

Godcrusher said:


> As promised here are the pics from my reap. I will be able to find a use for everything. Favorite pieces are the Sam magnet and classic monsters wall hangers. Thank you.
> View attachment 720842
> View attachment 720843
> View attachment 720844
> View attachment 720845
> View attachment 720846
> View attachment 720847
> View attachment 720848
> *
> View attachment 720849
> View attachment 720850
> *


Godcrusher I love that cake pan. I can just imagine the fun decorating with that. Who is your reaper??


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

Therewolf said:


> Took it inside and opened it like a kid with his Halloween candy! It was so light I was surprised to find it filled with so much.
> So much cool stuff. Love all the Skulls and Skeletons, and the figures will get worked into my display.
> 
> I did not find a note from my reaper, but there is a name on the shipping label, so now I have to figure out who my reaper is.
> View attachment 720814
> View attachment 720815
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if doyle like's his new friends or not.
> View attachment 720816


This photo, with that look on your dog’s face, is priceless! Great reap.

All the reapers are doing an amazing job, so many cool things have been received by everyone!


----------



## Therewolf

Spookerstar said:


> Doyle's photo cracks me up. He really looks nervous! Therewolf I love that your reaper gave you spooky town things. I can see your display in the background. Cant wait to find out who your reaper is!


I have a full size Dog Skeleton that barks, Doyle HATES it, and attacks it every time it goes off. So he is not a big fan of the little ones, but at least they don't make noise, so he mostly avoids them.


----------



## Wickedwench

She is a super stalker!! Cause I didn’t add funko to my list but I have been talking about it on another section of the forum. I love that she took the time to truly figure out voodou and baron samedi. He has a huge place in our home. Literally! Lol that painting is 2.5 feet wide by 4 feet tall










Hearthfire said:


> Wow....you are a true stalker!!! And I mean that in the very best way!! The way you researched is simply awe inspiring. I'm so amazed by y'alls creativity. I dream of being even a fraction of as crafty


----------



## jimmyMM

So basically I was hoping for a handful of neat Halloween ornaments to add to the collection. Turns out, if I didn't have a Halloween Tree to begin with, I would now! Thanks again Bethene!


----------



## gatorgirl35

I just love how that looks all put together!


----------



## WitchyKitty

jimmyMM said:


> So basically I was hoping for a handful of neat Halloween ornaments to add to the collection. Turns out, if I didn't have a Halloween Tree to begin with, I would now! Thanks again Bethene!


Beautiful and awesome! Now that I can see it a bit better, I super love that open spell book ornament!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

jimmyMM said:


> So basically I was hoping for a handful of neat Halloween ornaments to add to the collection. Turns out, if I didn't have a Halloween Tree to begin with, I would now! Thanks again Bethene!


One more thing...any chance you can show me a close up of the open spell book and bejeweled skull she made? I'd love to see the details of those!


----------



## 66539

Spookerstar said:


> I don't remember the last time a Reaper was also the other's Victim, how fun.


We have to admit that we were thrilled. It allowed us to work with items that really couldn't be shipped safely. Loading them up in our car and taking them across town was so much easier than additional layers of bubble wrap beyond what we put all over everything anyway. hahaha.



Spookerstar said:


> That white elephant happy display is amazing! Now that is talent! I am going to have to save a photo of that.


We look at a lot of Pinterest stuff and stumbled across people who make those things for undersea parties. We're going to have a tombstone for the Little Mermaid this year or next and thought it would be funny if it was all colorful and Disneyesque. It's just bunches of pool noodles, shredded plastic table clothes, and ribbon. You can find examples and instructions here:


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/461407924322628405/
 Just start bouncing around looking at different examples to find an approach that works for you.



Spookerstar said:


> your crafting skills are a match for Saki. That lantern, tomb and bat are amazing. So creative and fun! WOW


High praise indeed. It might help that there are two of us making everything. I tend to lean toward the artistic presentation of things, where my mate leans toward the electrical and mechanical side. We both have slightly warped imaginations that let us see how to make things that pop into our heads. Being a Secret Reaper was so much fun because it had us thinking outside our box of what we make for our own haunt.


----------



## Shadow Panther

Therewolf said:


> Took it inside and opened it like a kid with his Halloween candy! It was so light I was surprised to find it filled with so much.
> So much cool stuff. Love all the Skulls and Skeletons, and the figures will get worked into my display.
> 
> I did not find a note from my reaper, but there is a name on the shipping label, so now I have to figure out who my reaper is.
> View attachment 720814
> View attachment 720815
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if doyle like's his new friends or not.
> View attachment 720816


Doyle is priceless. I absolutely love that picture!


----------



## farblefumble

I got reaped! Pictures coming after birthday dinner.


----------



## Spookerstar

chubstuff said:


> We have to admit that we were thrilled. It allowed us to work with items that really couldn't be shipped safely. Loading them up in our car and taking them across town was so much easier than additional layers of bubble wrap beyond what we put all over everything anyway. hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> We look at a lot of Pinterest stuff and stumbled across people who make those things for undersea parties. We're going to have a tombstone for the Little Mermaid this year or next and thought it would be funny if it was all colorful and Disneyesque. It's just bunches of pool noodles, shredded plastic table clothes, and ribbon. You can find examples and instructions here:
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/461407924322628405/
> Just start bouncing around looking at different examples to find an approach that works for you.
> 
> 
> 
> High praise indeed. It might help that there are two of us making everything. I tend to lean toward the artistic presentation of things, where my mate leans toward the electrical and mechanical side. We both have slightly warped imaginations that let us see how to make things that pop into our heads. Being a Secret Reaper was so much fun because it had us thinking outside our box of what we make for our own haunt.


Oh thank you for the link, I just pinned it. I love that you have a Halloween partner in crime!


----------



## 66539

Tannasgach said:


> Lot of talent went into that gag gift! It's just amazing the way you came up with the bricklayer crypt and lol over Ozzy's bat. The pocket watch, the dripping on the candles, the lantern, everything - really a fantastic reap!


Ozzy's bat even has a tooth embedded in his head that Ozzy lost biting it off. We pride ourselves on authenticity.


----------



## seelie8504

Thank you so much @lilibat! I loved my gifts, they are so cool and you really played into my costume plans and likes. Can’t wait to decorate more and use these for my costume and party!


----------



## Momof2!

I go to work for the day and miss so much! Great stuff everyone!


----------



## gatorgirl35

seelie8504 said:


> Thank you so much @lilibat! I loved my gifts, they are so cool and you really played into my costume plans and likes. Can’t wait to decorate more and use these for my costume and party!
> View attachment 720927


That cat pillow is awesome!


----------



## Tannasgach

seelie, are those Halloween llamas with witch hats on that throw?! That's the first I've seen that - cute!


----------



## Godcrusher

Therewolf said:


> Took it inside and opened it like a kid with his Halloween candy! It was so light I was surprised to find it filled with so much.
> So much cool stuff. Love all the Skulls and Skeletons, and the figures will get worked into my display.
> 
> I did not find a note from my reaper, but there is a name on the shipping label, so now I have to figure out who my reaper is.
> View attachment 720814
> View attachment 720815
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if doyle like's his new friends or not.
> View attachment 720816


Glad you liked it even if your dog is nervous. Looks like most made it in one piece. The shackled hands look like 1 side might of came undone.


----------



## WitchyKitty

seelie8504 said:


> Thank you so much @lilibat! I loved my gifts, they are so cool and you really played into my costume plans and likes. Can’t wait to decorate more and use these for my costume and party!
> View attachment 720927


Great reap! I love that cat head pillow!!


----------



## seelie8504

Yes! I found it on a blanket at TJ Maxx and had to have it!


----------



## 66539

Tannasgach said:


> seelie, are those Halloween llamas with witch hats on that throw?! That's the first I've seen that - cute!


That's why we love the Halloween Forum. Where else can you read a question like that? The thought that goes into so many of these reaps is amazing, and what comes of all that thought is equally fun and frightening depending on the ones doing the reaping. This was our first year participating, but we now know why so many look forward to it every year. For us it's more the community than any one gift. That idea that strangers come together to create a bit of mayhem and happiness is contagious in all the right ways.


----------



## Momof2!

Wicked Wench, love that painting. 4 foot?? Wow!
JimmyMM, you really hit the jackpot with all those beautiful ornaments!
Seelie8504, I bet that blanket is super soft and warm. I have seen some of those blankets at TJ Maxx and they are really nice.


----------



## 66539

Spookerstar said:


> I love that you have a Halloween partner in crime!


I love it too. Partners in crime are the best. I've read throughout the forum where couples have one that's either sitting on the fence or not at all interested in Halloween. That has to be rough. Our house has three adults. Two were crazy about Halloween even before we met. Our downstairs housemate doesn't do Halloween, but he's is willing to help out when the big stuff goes up. We're in awe of those haunters who have kids and neighbors all chipping in to make a haunt come together. It's what we love about the season. Christmas may bring the family together, but Halloween makes family of everyone who comes to visit on that special night.


----------



## jimmyMM

WitchyKitty said:


> One more thing...any chance you can show me a close up of the open spell book and bejeweled skull she made? I'd love to see the details of those!


Also showing the clown skull and pirate skeleton:


----------



## a_granger

Just getting home and had to send a great big thank you to my reaper. The kids and I will have such a great time with this stuff. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## PumpkinPrincette

I got reaped!

Well, I got reaped a couple days ago (my internet is terrible so it's taken me a while to post.) This was my first secret reaper and it was so exciting!! My family stopped buying gifts years ago and just give money so it was really exciting to be able to open a mystery box again!

But I still don't know who my reaper was! The box had their real name but idk what they go by on here! Who are you oh mysterious reaper? XD

The packing peanuts hid so many surprises! I just kept digging and finding more and more fun things! I absolutely ADORE the cat Jack O' Lantern! The little wooden lanterns were so nice too! The paint job on the cat one is especially adorable! There were also some cute cat ears, wooden skull, an awesome little black planter with skull hand, ceramic ghosties, a jello skull mold (mmm that'll be making some tasty treats later!), several skelly bats (I have some fun plans for those!), creepy cloth and all sorts of fairy lights! I've already used the cat whisker bottle because, as it turns out, I collect my cat's whiskers! What a perfect place to keep em!

All in all, this was SO MUCH FUN! Not knowing what all was in the box and getting to dig through it like a kid at Christmas brought back such nice memories! Not to mention it all being such wonderfully spooky things! I can't thank you enough dear mystery reaper! I love it all!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

farblefumble said:


> I got reaped! Pictures coming after birthday dinner.


Oooh, I hope it's your birthday! What an amazing thing if you get reaped on your birthday! Serious props to your reaper if they knew your birthday, & planned delivery for that day!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

A lot of stuff there Pumpkinprincett! I like the lantern & lights!


----------



## farblefumble

Lady Arsenic said:


> Oooh, I hope it's your birthday! What an amazing thing if you get reaped on your birthday! Serious props to your reaper if they knew your birthday, & planned delivery for that day!


Actually it was birthday dinner for Sprout, husband, my mom, and my dad. I'm the only one NOT in September!


----------



## farblefumble

I was absolutely spoiled by the not just cool, not just great, not just amazing, but the amazingly amazing @LadyGoats !
















Did you do this yourself?!





























Inside the card was a nice note. It explained a few things.
















Sprout is going to go ballistic when she sees this in the morning! She loves black cats!


----------



## a_granger

OK, I just got done going back through the pages here but I'm still stumped as to who my Reaper is. Whoever you are mystery reaper I am very glad to have been your victim!!.


----------



## bethene

I received 2 gifts in the mail today. I love them and will post pictures tomorrow I promise...just too tired right now...


----------



## farblefumble

Oh but wait, there's more!









These are for Princess Spout herself. When she wakes up in the morning I will show them to her. 































This is the skeleton of the cholla cactus. It looks so cool!

And the pièce de résistance....















I am so, so, so, so excited about this cat. I can't believe you made this yourself!










Thank you, thank you, thank you @LadyGoats !


----------



## LadyGoats

@farblefumble - whew! I worried the cholla skeleton would break in transit. They really are neat! Glad you seemed to enjoy everything (and the ribbons/tissue paper were reused from my reap from WitchfulThinking, so everyone can praise her for that ). Happiest of bdays to the September babies!! xoxo


----------



## farblefumble

LadyGoats said:


> @farblefumble - whew! I worried the cholla skeleton would break in transit. They really are neat! Glad you seemed to enjoy everything (and the ribbons/tissue paper were reused from my reap from WitchfulThinking, so everyone can praise her for that ). Happiest of bdays to the September babies!! xoxo


I cannot wait to show Sprout her books and black cats in the morning. Everything is amazing!


----------



## dbruner

Wow! I didn't check in last night and missed so many reaps, it took a while tonight to catch up. Everyone is getting fantastic reaps, I can't believe how talented everyone is. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Andromalius

WitchyKitty said:


> Awesome reap! Love the little gargoyles, that skull and crow and the beautiful spiderweb!!


The Gargoyles are so “impish”! They have a delightful mischievous quality that most of the more imposing Gargoyles lack. 

The tablecloth and doilies were on my wish list as those are not easy to find. I am so very grateful for my reaper!


----------



## WitchyKitty

jimmyMM said:


> Also showing the clown skull and pirate skeleton:


All four are awesome!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

a_granger said:


> Just getting home and had to send a great big thank you to my reaper. The kids and I will have such a great time with this stuff. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


Great reap! That sound activated ghost could be tons of fun startling people, lol! Love those little hay bales!


----------



## WitchyKitty

PumpkinPrincette said:


> I got reaped!
> 
> Well, I got reaped a couple days ago (my internet is terrible so it's taken me a while to post.) This was my first secret reaper and it was so exciting!! My family stopped buying gifts years ago and just give money so it was really exciting to be able to open a mystery box again!
> 
> But I still don't know who my reaper was! The box had their real name but idk what they go by on here! Who are you oh mysterious reaper? XD
> 
> The packing peanuts hid so many surprises! I just kept digging and finding more and more fun things! I absolutely ADORE the cat Jack O' Lantern! The little wooden lanterns were so nice too! The paint job on the cat one is especially adorable! There were also some cute cat ears, wooden skull, an awesome little black planter with skull hand, ceramic ghosties, a jello skull mold (mmm that'll be making some tasty treats later!), several skelly bats (I have some fun plans for those!), creepy cloth and all sorts of fairy lights! I've already used the cat whisker bottle because, as it turns out, I collect my cat's whiskers! What a perfect place to keep em!
> 
> All in all, this was SO MUCH FUN! Not knowing what all was in the box and getting to dig through it like a kid at Christmas brought back such nice memories! Not to mention it all being such wonderfully spooky things! I can't thank you enough dear mystery reaper! I love it all!!!
> 
> View attachment 720943


Puuuurrrfect reap, lol! I love all the kitty items!! The wooden skull is cool, too, and the different fairy lights. (So, it's nice to know I'm not the only crazy person who collects their cats' whiskers, haha!)


----------



## WitchyKitty

farblefumble said:


> Oh but wait, there's more!
> 
> View attachment 720955
> 
> These are for Princess Spout herself. When she wakes up in the morning I will show them to her.
> View attachment 720956
> 
> View attachment 720957
> 
> View attachment 720958
> View attachment 720959
> 
> This is the skeleton of the cholla cactus. It looks so cool!
> 
> And the pièce de résistance....
> View attachment 720960
> View attachment 720961
> 
> I am so, so, so, so excited about this cat. I can't believe you made this yourself!
> 
> View attachment 720962
> 
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you @LadyGoats !


Awesome reap!! I love the two pillows, the cat cut out and the things written inside the card cracked me up, hahaha!!


----------



## Jacki Lantern

gatorgirl35 said:


> Love, love, love all the Haunted Mansion goodies---especially the lantern!!


?
I need that lantern!!!!!! ?????


----------



## lilibat

seelie8504 said:


> Thank you so much @lilibat! I loved my gifts, they are so cool and you really played into my costume plans and likes. Can’t wait to decorate more and use these for my costume and party!
> View attachment 720927


Well it wasn't what i planned but I am glad you liked it. All those drink tags I hand made and I hoped you liked the necklace and pouch for the costume which I also made. I may need one of those kitty pillows myself.

I got pictures of mine but want to edit them and maybe take a few more before I post. Sorry for the delay, but I am crazy busy this week.


----------



## gatorgirl35

a_granger said:


> Just getting home and had to send a great big thank you to my reaper. The kids and I will have such a great time with this stuff. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


Creepy cloth , spiders, and skellies---you can never have too many of any of those! Great reap!


----------



## gatorgirl35

PumpkinPrincette said:


> I got reaped!
> 
> Well, I got reaped a couple days ago (my internet is terrible so it's taken me a while to post.) This was my first secret reaper and it was so exciting!! My family stopped buying gifts years ago and just give money so it was really exciting to be able to open a mystery box again!
> 
> But I still don't know who my reaper was! The box had their real name but idk what they go by on here! Who are you oh mysterious reaper? XD
> 
> The packing peanuts hid so many surprises! I just kept digging and finding more and more fun things! I absolutely ADORE the cat Jack O' Lantern! The little wooden lanterns were so nice too! The paint job on the cat one is especially adorable! There were also some cute cat ears, wooden skull, an awesome little black planter with skull hand, ceramic ghosties, a jello skull mold (mmm that'll be making some tasty treats later!), several skelly bats (I have some fun plans for those!), creepy cloth and all sorts of fairy lights! I've already used the cat whisker bottle because, as it turns out, I collect my cat's whiskers! What a perfect place to keep em!
> 
> All in all, this was SO MUCH FUN! Not knowing what all was in the box and getting to dig through it like a kid at Christmas brought back such nice memories! Not to mention it all being such wonderfully spooky things! I can't thank you enough dear mystery reaper! I love it all!!!
> 
> View attachment 720943


That cat jack-o-lantern is awesome!


----------



## gatorgirl35

farblefumble said:


> Oh but wait, there's more!
> 
> View attachment 720955
> 
> These are for Princess Spout herself. When she wakes up in the morning I will show them to her.
> View attachment 720956
> 
> View attachment 720957
> 
> View attachment 720958
> View attachment 720959
> 
> This is the skeleton of the cholla cactus. It looks so cool!
> 
> And the pièce de résistance....
> View attachment 720960
> View attachment 720961
> 
> I am so, so, so, so excited about this cat. I can't believe you made this yourself!
> 
> View attachment 720962
> 
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you @LadyGoats !


Really great reap and I love the cat face--that is so cool!


----------



## Shebear1

Holy Halloween! After a few unexpected delays - giving birth to Bigfoot, my husband going into the hospital, the zombie apocalypse - I was finally able to open all of my reap! Gatorgirl, you are phenomenal! I've never received so many extraordinary gifts! The only problem is that I can't get the pictures to arrach!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

FarbleFumble, I love the card, that's funny! I also love the bone candles, I've never seen them before. The cholla cactus? Well, I thought it was a foot. "Somebody had osteoporosis!"


----------



## Lady Arsenic

"Holy Halloween! After a few unexpected delays - giving birth to Bigfoot, my husband going into the hospital, the zombie apocalypse -"

Sheesh! Rough week Shebear! Saying -hope things get better- doesn't seem good enough when a zombie apocalypse is involved!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

So,I never heard from my victim and it's been a week. She logged on to do likes & dislikes list, then disappeared for another a month. Logged on the other day, but didn't post pictures, or answer my PM about did you get it, did anything break? So I'd like to post pictures of what I sent her. I'm not shaming anyone, I won't name her, maybe she didn't know a red dot on your picture means you have a message, which means she never got her victims address. I haven't seen her name as "my reaper" either. So anyway, about 3 weeks ago, I sent this teaser: 








She likes skulls, fortune telling items, & skelli animals. 






























This is a fleece blanket I made.
And then this is the one I really struggled with. I went through several designs before settling on this one








It lights up too!








Then I included something from my state.(some of us used to do that a while back) A snowflake ornament. 









So, maybe the other crafters here have a better way of doing the crystal ball. I watched some you tube tutorials, & looked at the crystal ball thread on this forum. I couldn't find a good base for it. That's what I would change next time. I tried candle holders, insense burners, nothing fit quite right, so I used florist block, then covered it in fabric. I had fun making these things, & learned a lot actually.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Lady Arsenic said:


> So,I never heard from my victim and it's been a week. She logged on to do likes & dislikes list, then disappeared for another a month. Logged on the other day, but didn't post pictures, or answer my PM about did you get it, did anything break? So I'd like to post pictures of what I sent her. I'm not shaming anyone, I won't name her, maybe she didn't know a red dot on your picture means you have a message, which means she never got her victims address. I haven't seen her name as "my reaper" either. So anyway, about 3 weeks ago, I sent this teaser:
> View attachment 720995
> 
> She likes skulls, fortune telling items, & skelli animals.
> View attachment 720995
> 
> View attachment 720997
> View attachment 720998
> View attachment 721000
> 
> This is a fleece blanket I made.
> And then this is the one I really struggled with. I went through several designs before settling on this one
> View attachment 721001
> 
> It lights up too!
> View attachment 721002
> 
> Then I included something from my state.(some of us used to do that a while back) A snowflake ornament.
> View attachment 721003
> 
> 
> So, maybe the other crafters here have a better way of doing the crystal ball. I watched some you tube tutorials, & looked at the crystal ball thread on this forum. I couldn't find a good base for it. That's what I would change next time. I tried candle holders, insense burners, nothing fit quite right, so I used florist block, then covered it in fabric. I had fun making these things, & learned a lot actually.


These are awesome gifts that you sent your victim. I love it all, great job!
I'm sorry your victim never responded or posted...


----------



## deathrisesagain

im sorry about your victim. Thats a shame. You did great as a reaper.


----------



## bethene

Lady Arsenic...wonderful reap you sent. I messaged your victim also. Nothing. I messaged their victim but haven't heard back either....it will get resolved in some fashion


----------



## bethene

I received these from Famous Pumpkin! Love the Wicked witch key chain. Or hang her on my purse to go with I will use her as a ornament and then put her in my year around witch display!! Or hang her on my purse next to my ruby slippers key chain!



































What a fabulous mug!! I love it!! Thank you so very much!!


----------



## bethene

This stunning pumpkin was sent by gatergirl35.... Amazing!! I love it so!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## gatorgirl35

Shebear1 said:


> Holy Halloween! After a few unexpected delays - giving birth to Bigfoot, my husband going into the hospital, the zombie apocalypse - I was finally able to open all of my reap! Gatorgirl, you are phenomenal! I've never received so many extraordinary gifts! The only problem is that I can't get the pictures to arrach!


You did say scary, so I hope the "scarecorpse" for your pumpkin patch isn't too scary for you ---and you can always make him less scary by letting him talk. I liked how he came out enough that I am making another one for our pumpkin patch too ? Sorry if he still had the "scent" of gellstain on him! I had the last day to ship wrong in my head so I had to ship him before he had enough time to completely air out. Trust me, by the time you put him away after Halloween, you won't be able to smell it anymore!


----------



## gatorgirl35

Lady Arsenic said:


> So,I never heard from my victim and it's been a week. She logged on to do likes & dislikes list, then disappeared for another a month. Logged on the other day, but didn't post pictures, or answer my PM about did you get it, did anything break? So I'd like to post pictures of what I sent her. I'm not shaming anyone, I won't name her, maybe she didn't know a red dot on your picture means you have a message, which means she never got her victims address. I haven't seen her name as "my reaper" either. So anyway, about 3 weeks ago, I sent this teaser:
> View attachment 720995
> 
> She likes skulls, fortune telling items, & skelli animals.
> View attachment 720995
> 
> View attachment 720997
> View attachment 720998
> View attachment 721000
> 
> This is a fleece blanket I made.
> And then this is the one I really struggled with. I went through several designs before settling on this one
> View attachment 721001
> 
> It lights up too!
> View attachment 721002
> 
> Then I included something from my state.(some of us used to do that a while back) A snowflake ornament.
> View attachment 721003
> 
> 
> So, maybe the other crafters here have a better way of doing the crystal ball. I watched some you tube tutorials, & looked at the crystal ball thread on this forum. I couldn't find a good base for it. That's what I would change next time. I tried candle holders, insense burners, nothing fit quite right, so I used florist block, then covered it in fabric. I had fun making these things, & learned a lot actually.


Love the card and the crystal ball is awesome. The skelly blanket is adorable!


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> This stunning pumpkin was sent by gatergirl35.... Amazing!! I love it so!!! Thank you so much!
> View attachment 721025
> View attachment 721026


Great gifts, bethene!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

bethene said:


> Lady Arsenic...wonderful reap you sent. I messaged your victim also. Nothing. I messaged their victim but haven't heard back either....it will get resolved in some fashion


How odd! That sort of works out....


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Bethene that pumpkin is FANTASTIC! Very original! The mug is great too!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

Lady Arsenic said:


> So,I never heard from my victim and it's been a week. She logged on to do likes & dislikes list, then disappeared for another a month. Logged on the other day, but didn't post pictures, or answer my PM about did you get it, did anything break? So I'd like to post pictures of what I sent her. I'm not shaming anyone, I won't name her, maybe she didn't know a red dot on your picture means you have a message, which means she never got her victims address. I haven't seen her name as "my reaper" either. So anyway, about 3 weeks ago, I sent this teaser:
> View attachment 720995
> 
> She likes skulls, fortune telling items, & skelli animals.
> View attachment 720995
> 
> View attachment 720997
> View attachment 720998
> View attachment 721000
> 
> This is a fleece blanket I made.
> And then this is the one I really struggled with. I went through several designs before settling on this one
> View attachment 721001
> 
> It lights up too!
> View attachment 721002
> 
> Then I included something from my state.(some of us used to do that a while back) A snowflake ornament.
> View attachment 721003
> 
> 
> So, maybe the other crafters here have a better way of doing the crystal ball. I watched some you tube tutorials, & looked at the crystal ball thread on this forum. I couldn't find a good base for it. That's what I would change next time. I tried candle holders, insense burners, nothing fit quite right, so I used florist block, then covered it in fabric. I had fun making these things, & learned a lot actually.


OMG! That is an amazing reap! Your victim is a lucky lady indeed. Thank you for sharing the photos. I love everything you sent. And that teaser is amazing. I would frame if I was your victim.


----------



## Momof2!

Lady Arsenic, I’m so sorry about your victim. Although you haven’t heard from her, I am sure she is enjoying those wonderful gifts. I love the crystal ball especially. I can’t see the bottom part though. Do you another picture? I’m trying to get ideas and I love that. 

Bethene, what great gifts, and for a very deserving person. That pumpkin is very cool! Great job on that!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Momof2! said:


> Lady Arsenic, I’m so sorry about your victim. Although you haven’t heard from her, I am sure she is enjoying those wonderful gifts. I love the crystal ball especially. I can’t see the bottom part though. Do you another picture? I’m trying to get ideas and I love that.
> 
> Bethene, what great gifts, and for a very deserving person. That pumpkin is very cool! Great job on that!


No, I didn't get a picture of the bottom. I just pushed skellie hands into a rectangular florist's block (that green styrofoam stuff)added some fairy lights, then wrapped it in black fabric like your wrapping a present, hot gluing as I went. Then did a layer of tulle so it looked a little more exciting.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

bethene said:


> I received these from Famous Pumpkin! Love the Wicked witch key chain. Or hang her on my purse to go with I will use her as a ornament and then put her in my year around witch display!! Or hang her on my purse next to my ruby slippers key chain!
> View attachment 721019
> View attachment 721020
> View attachment 721021
> View attachment 721022
> View attachment 721023
> What a fabulous mug!! I love it!! Thank you so very much!!


Just a little "thank you" for all you do! I hope you enjoy them during this "most wonderful time of the year"! ?


----------



## yoboseiyo

i got home from grocery shopping to discover i had been reaped! 
Kerimonster, i have to say, even the box you sent everything in was a great choice. a bookstore box was exactly the kind of box my book-loving house likes to find on the doorstep. 

my sister said "ooh, canadian reapings! it'll apologize to you. "
































































(1/2)


----------



## yoboseiyo

(2/2)


























the dog toy was an instant hit. squeaky thing with rope? exactly up marla's street. ^.^-b
she claimed the rat too, as you can see from the stash on the couch.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

"Canadian readings it'll apologize to you" that's hilarious! Cool stuff, & cute dog! We're those maple leaf hand towels?! Or just the paper wrappings?


----------



## BR1MSTON3

So it looks like the package is going to.get some cobwebs as it sits waiting to be picked up from the post office. Maybe it we'll be creepier that way!


----------



## WitchyKitty

yoboseiyo said:


> (2/2)
> View attachment 721064
> View attachment 721065
> View attachment 721066
> View attachment 721068
> 
> 
> the dog toy was an instant hit. squeaky thing with rope? exactly up marla's street. ^.^-b
> she claimed the rat too, as you can see from the stash on the couch.
> 
> View attachment 721071
> View attachment 721073
> View attachment 721075
> View attachment 721077


Great reap! Love the little bat cloche!!! Your doggie is adorable with her new toy, too!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

A lot of nice reaps !! I always love looking at the pictures. Everyone did such a good job. 
Any rescues needed this go around ? I will help if so.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Dang it Br1mston3, You've been waiting a couple days now, haven't you? I do remember someone posting that they were going away for the weekend, but someone would be around to take care of any packages that arrived. Here's to hoping its your victim!


----------



## yoboseiyo

Lady Arsenic said:


> "Canadian readings it'll apologize to you" that's hilarious! Cool stuff, & cute dog! We're those maple leaf hand towels?! Or just the paper wrappings?


the maple leaves were just some scatter in the box, bu they're so pretty i'm gonna keep them.


----------



## Ladyfrog

How long do we wait to hear from our reaper before getting concerned?


----------



## bethene

I will message 3 victims to see what's what. 
We do have a reaper that is in the hospital with pneumonia. Her hubby messaged me...the gift box is almost ready but he's not sure how to do it....I did contact the victim.

There are several boxes in route yet...n
But if you haven't received one yet ..let me know. We will look into it


----------



## Ladyfrog

bethene said:


> I will message 3 victims to see what's what.
> We do have a reaper that is in the hospital with pneumonia. Her hubby messaged me...the gift box is almost ready but he's not sure how to do it....I did contact the victim.
> 
> There are several boxes in route yet...n
> But if you haven't received one yet ..let me know. We will look into it


Oh no! I hope whoever it is is doing better. Pneumonia is no joke ?


----------



## WitchyKitty

I hope our Reaper with pneumonia gets better, asap!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

To my Reaper, if I am your Victim and you took your time shipping my package, be patient just a little more. I'm in Southeast Texas, one of the areas declared a natural disaster zone due to Tropical Storm Imelda. Fortunately I didn't flood, but did have part of my ceiling collapse. We're doing okay though. Homes one and a half blocks in 3 directions of me flooded. We are very lucky. I ordered an item from Amazon that should have been delivered today, but received notice to expect it on Wednesday. That's with Prime delivery. Just give your package some extra time. I'm sure all is well.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Gigglefairy, glad you didn't have flood damage, and thanks for communicating that. I hope your reaper sees it.


----------



## Tannasgach

bethene said:


> There are several boxes in route yet...n
> But if you haven't received one yet ..let me know. We will look into it


I hope one of these boxes is headed my way. Still patiently waiting to be reaped.


----------



## Tannasgach

Arrrg, I fell behind on this thread. 

Sending healing thoughts to our Reaper with pneumonia.
Giggle, I'm glad you didn't flood, but the ceiling caving in - wow. Glad you're okay.
Wickedwench, great picture of the Baron; he looks so lusty, suave and debonair!
Lady Arsenic, thanks for posting the pics of your reap, love the skull Killhouettes and crystal ball.
Bethene, that WWotW pumpkin is killer!


----------



## farblefumble

Giggle, praying for everyone in your area. Let us know if y'all need anything. In New Orleans and can get things to ya'll.


----------



## a_granger

Lady Arsenic said:


> So,I never heard from my victim and it's been a week. She logged on to do likes & dislikes list, then disappeared for another a month. Logged on the other day, but didn't post pictures, or answer my PM about did you get it, did anything break? So I'd like to post pictures of what I sent her. I'm not shaming anyone, I won't name her, maybe she didn't know a red dot on your picture means you have a message, which means she never got her victims address. I haven't seen her name as "my reaper" either. So anyway, about 3 weeks ago, I sent this teaser:
> View attachment 720995
> 
> She likes skulls, fortune telling items, & skelli animals.
> View attachment 720995
> 
> View attachment 720997
> View attachment 720998
> View attachment 721000
> 
> This is a fleece blanket I made.
> And then this is the one I really struggled with. I went through several designs before settling on this one
> View attachment 721001
> 
> It lights up too!
> View attachment 721002
> 
> Then I included something from my state.(some of us used to do that a while back) A snowflake ornament.
> View attachment 721003
> 
> 
> So, maybe the other crafters here have a better way of doing the crystal ball. I watched some you tube tutorials, & looked at the crystal ball thread on this forum. I couldn't find a good base for it. That's what I would change next time. I tried candle holders, insense burners, nothing fit quite right, so I used florist block, then covered it in fabric. I had fun making these things, & learned a lot actually.





Your reap is wonderful. So sorry to hear you victim is MIA.


----------



## a_granger

I know of at least one victim still waiting. They should be seeing the reaper this next Wednesday. Heeheeheeheeheeheeheehee!


----------



## projectworkout

Lady Arsenic said:


> So,I never heard from my victim and it's been a week. She logged on to do likes & dislikes list, then disappeared for another a month. Logged on the other day, but didn't post pictures, or answer my PM about did you get it, did anything break? So I'd like to post pictures of what I sent her. I'm not shaming anyone, I won't name her, maybe she didn't know a red dot on your picture means you have a message, which means she never got her victims address. I haven't seen her name as "my reaper" either. So anyway, about 3 weeks ago, I sent this teaser:
> View attachment 720995
> 
> She likes skulls, fortune telling items, & skelli animals.
> View attachment 720995
> 
> View attachment 720997
> View attachment 720998
> View attachment 721000
> 
> This is a fleece blanket I made.
> And then this is the one I really struggled with. I went through several designs before settling on this one
> View attachment 721001
> 
> It lights up too!
> View attachment 721002
> 
> Then I included something from my state.(some of us used to do that a while back) A snowflake ornament.
> View attachment 721003
> 
> 
> So, maybe the other crafters here have a better way of doing the crystal ball. I watched some you tube tutorials, & looked at the crystal ball thread on this forum. I couldn't find a good base for it. That's what I would change next time. I tried candle holders, insense burners, nothing fit quite right, so I used florist block, then covered it in fabric. I had fun making these things, & learned a lot actually.


WOW what a lucky victim. I love the crystal ball! I might have to steal that idea for my fortune teller display!
I like the snowflake ornament, Im in CO too!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Good to know that while some people are still waiting, there are still some boxes headed towards their destination. Also, Bethene heard from my victim, she had a family emergency and things have been stressful, naturally. She also has shipped to her victim. So hang in there everyone who is sick, going through a tough time, and still patiently waiting. Its all temporary.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Projectworkout, maybe you can post pictures of your crystal ball when you get it done, I'd love to see how you do the bottom of it. The snowflake ornament is in a CO gift shop in Westminster. They have some pretty things in there!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Lady Arsenic said:


> Good to know that while some people are still waiting, there are still some boxes headed towards their destination. Also, Bethene heard from my victim, she had a family emergency and things have been stressful, naturally. She also has shipped to her victim. So hang in there everyone who is sick, going through a tough time, and still patiently waiting. Its all temporary.


Awesome that she finally responded, got her reap and sent out her victim's! 
(Not awesome that she had a family emergency...hope all is okay.)


----------



## GiggleFairy

Lady Arsenic said:


> Gigglefairy, glad you didn't have flood damage, and thanks for communicating that. I hope your reaper sees it.





Tannasgach said:


> Arrrg, I fell behind on this thread.
> 
> Giggle, I'm glad you didn't flood, but the ceiling caving in - wow. Glad you're okay.





farblefumble said:


> Giggle, praying for everyone in your area. Let us know if y'all need anything. In New Orleans and can get things to ya'll.


Thank you all so much for your kind words. I didn't realize until yesterday how very lucky we were. Everywhere around us, even two streets over in my neighborhood were under water. We must be sitting at the top of a hill. I'm convinced of it now. Harvey made me suspect it, Imelda proved it. Again, thank you all so much for your kindness and concern.


----------



## Jacki Lantern

The frog skelli is freakin adorbs!! All of the crafted stuff is amazing too. What a cool crystal ball!!! Stinks to not hear from your victim. Hopefully you do soon!!!

Edit: I just saw you heard from your victim. Great!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Jacki Lantern, well Bethene heard from her, but I'm glad she did get it, and I'm relieved to hear the crystal ball didn't look as bad as I thought. We are our own worst critics after all.


----------



## SpookySpoof

to my victim - a parcel should be with you today or tomorrow  enjoy..... 
I hoping I get mine soon.... I can't wait!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

SpookySpoof said:


> to my victim - a parcel should be with you today or tomorrow  enjoy.....
> I hoping I get mine soon.... I can't wait!


Thanks for the heads up! I love looking forward to pictures of another reap. Can hardly wait to see what you sent your lucky victim.


----------



## farblefumble

USPS hasn't updated their tracking info in three days! One of your packages, my dearest Victim, has made it to your city. But nothing since Friday...I'm thinking you may get it today or tomorrow. But there is more than one....


----------



## zerocharisma

eeeeee! Just got a notification that my parcel is out for delivery ???
So exciting!!!! Get ready victim (you're probably at work, but...!!)


----------



## Spookerstar

Wasn't able to log on this weekend and there was a lot of packages landing! 
- Seelie what a cute card! I love that blanket. I didn't notice it was lamas until Tanna said something. Excellent reap lilibat!

A_granger what an adorable Pez. I haven't seen that one before. Hope you find out who your reaper is soon.
Farfumble I hope it gets a little cold in NO so you can snuggle under the blanket and read the books with your sprout. LadyGoats that Cholla cactus totally looks like a mummy foot. I love it!
Lady Arsenic the crystal ball and blanket came out great! I love that fabric.
Yoboseiyo such an adorable cloche! and your pup looks like they love your reap. Kerimonster how thoughtful you are to send them a treat too.
GiggleFairy how scary that Imelda hit the same area as Harvey. I remember that year and how hard it was for everyone in your area. Take care!
 - Bethene the thank you treats you get are so great! I love that yarn witch and Gatergirl that carved pumpkin is amazing. 
Awesome reaps everyone. Cant wait for the boxes flying their way this week


----------



## Spookerstar

chubstuff said:


> That's why we love the Halloween Forum. Where else can you read a question like that? The thought that goes into so many of these reaps is amazing, and what comes of all that thought is equally fun and frightening depending on the ones doing the reaping. This was our first year participating, but we now know why so many look forward to it every year. For us it's more the community than any one gift. That idea that strangers come together to create a bit of mayhem and happiness is contagious in all the right ways.


Well said Chubstuff! We do create mayhem and happiness!
?


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Got another gift from my reaper. This time it was sent from France! I received a cute swinging card, two paper pumpkin lanterns, paper skeleton garland, a honeycomb hanging spider, two cardboard honeycomb hanging spiders and a bloody choker necklace. Thank you so much I love it all. Pics to come later, I have to work today.


----------



## Shebear1

Well, I tried to post the pics from my super amazing reap from my phone until my eyes bled, but it just isn't gonna happen. SO-O-O-O, I'm going to do my best to give you a description of all of my goodies from Gator Girl. People - get ready to be astounded by her over-the-top generosity! Let me start by saying that I had told my reaper that my theme this year was a haunted pumpkin patch, and she took it from there. The first box I received was filled to the brim with both carved and uncarved small pumpkins. All different colors and sizes. The second box I received contained a standing and talking - yes, I said talking - scarecorpse that she made herself. I never had the faith in myself that I could build one, so this was something I have always wanted! It is creepy and ghoulish and will definitely be the highlight of the haunt. This box also contained 3 witches candles with battery-operated tea lights. The final box contained three crows - one of which carried an eyeball in its mouth - a couple of skellie rats, two fat rats, and the most amazing carved pumpkin showing the grim reaper and friends on it. This funkin was about two feet tall and expertly done. You have real talent, Gator Girl. I consider myself super lucky to have had you as my reaper. You're simply amazing in every sense of the word. Thanks so much!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Shebear1 said:


> Well, I tried to post the pics from my super amazing reap from my phone until my eyes bled, but it just isn't gonna happen. SO-O-O-O, I'm going to do my best to give you a description of all of my goodies from Gator Girl. People - get ready to be astounded by her over-the-top generosity! Let me start by saying that I had told my reaper that my theme this year was a haunted pumpkin patch, and she took it from there. The first box I received was filled to the brim with both carved and uncarved small pumpkins. All different colors and sizes. The second box I received contained a standing and talking - yes, I said talking - scarecorpse that she made herself. I never had the faith in myself that I could build one, so this was something I have always wanted! It is creepy and ghoulish and will definitely be the highlight of the haunt. This box also contained 3 witches candles with battery-operated tea lights. The final box contained three crows - one of which carried an eyeball in its mouth - a couple of skellie rats, two fat rats, and the most amazing carved pumpkin showing the grim reaper and friends on it. This funkin was about two feet tall and expertly done. You have real talent, Gator Girl. I consider myself super lucky to have had you as my reaper. You're simply amazing in every sense of the word. Thanks so much!


That all sounds awesome!!! I love pumpkins so much, so I'd probably love each one you got!
Maybe your reaper has some pics they can post for you?


----------



## Spookerstar

Shebear1 said:


> Well, I tried to post the pics from my super amazing reap from my phone until my eyes bled, but it just isn't gonna happen. SO-O-O-O, I'm going to do my best to give you a description of all of my goodies from Gator Girl. People - get ready to be astounded by her over-the-top generosity! Let me start by saying that I had told my reaper that my theme this year was a haunted pumpkin patch, and she took it from there. The first box I received was filled to the brim with both carved and uncarved small pumpkins. All different colors and sizes. The second box I received contained a standing and talking - yes, I said talking - scarecorpse that she made herself. I never had the faith in myself that I could build one, so this was something I have always wanted! It is creepy and ghoulish and will definitely be the highlight of the haunt. This box also contained 3 witches candles with battery-operated tea lights. The final box contained three crows - one of which carried an eyeball in its mouth - a couple of skellie rats, two fat rats, and the most amazing carved pumpkin showing the grim reaper and friends on it. This funkin was about two feet tall and expertly done. You have real talent, Gator Girl. I consider myself super lucky to have had you as my reaper. You're simply amazing in every sense of the word. Thanks so much!


Oh yes! Gatergirl post pics! I really want to see this scarecorpse. Post a video if you can too. How did you make it talk? Shebear sounds like an amazing reap. I love a good pumpkin patch ?


----------



## gatorgirl35

WitchyKitty said:


> That all sounds awesome!!! I love pumpkins so much, so I'd probably love each one you got!
> Maybe your reaper has some pics they can post for you?


I do have pictures of what I sent, So I'll go ahead and post them. I'm so glad Shebear1 liked what she got!! The scarecorpse does look creepy, but when he talks he says goofy things so all you have to do is let him talk if you don't want the kiddies scared!


----------



## gatorgirl35

Spookerstar said:


> Oh yes! Gatergirl post pics! I really want to see this scarecorpse. Post a video if you can too. How did you make it talk? Shebear sounds like an amazing reap. I love a good pumpkin patch ?





Spookerstar said:


> Oh yes! Gatergirl post pics! I really want to see this scarecorpse. Post a video if you can too. How did you make it talk? Shebear sounds like an amazing reap. I love a good pumpkin patch ?


I dont know how to post a video on here (Im doing good to get the pics posted without them being upside down) I made the scarecorpse using a "hanging skeleton torso" that i got at like 80% off from HomeDepot during their after Halloween sales about 3 years ago. He talks and his mouth is suppose to move, but of the 10 that I bought only a few had mouths that worked right---that is probably why they were dirt cheap (and free ship--of course). They still talk and their eyes light up. His voice is funny and he talks about the crows and about wanting a grilled cheese sandwich---because he is suppose to have been hung in a dungeon, but the phrases work really well for a pumpkin patch too. This is what he looked like before I "got to work on him" Oh, and I forgot to put the witch lantern in the other pics so here is one of the witch lantern (just a plastic mayo jar painted and creeped up--you light it with a tea light)


----------



## WitchyKitty

gatorgirl35 said:


> I do have pictures of what I sent, So I'll go ahead and post them. I'm so glad Shebear1 liked what she got!! The scarecorpse does look creepy, but when he talks he says goofy things so all you have to do is let him talk if you don't want the kiddies scared!
> View attachment 721275
> View attachment 721276
> View attachment 721277
> View attachment 721272


Awesome! Suuuper love all the pumpkins (the scarecrow reaper is amazing) and the corpses skellie scarecrow is fantastic!


----------



## 66539

gatorgirl35 said:


> I do have pictures of what I sent, So I'll go ahead and post them. I'm so glad Shebear1 liked what she got!! The scarecorpse does look creepy, but when he talks he says goofy things so all you have to do is let him talk if you don't want the kiddies scared!


That is some amazing work Gatorgirl35. I am amazed not only at the detail and work you did, but how you got all of that stuff shipped out as well. That took some clever boxing.  That haunted pumpkin patch is going to look so much better thanks to you.


----------



## zerocharisma

gatorgirl35 said:


> I do have pictures of what I sent, So I'll go ahead and post them. I'm so glad Shebear1 liked what she got!! The scarecorpse does look creepy, but when he talks he says goofy things so all you have to do is let him talk if you don't want the kiddies scared!
> View attachment 721275
> View attachment 721276
> View attachment 721277
> View attachment 721272


WOW  what an impressive and generous reap! @gatorgirl35 you are a true keeper of the halloween spirit and so skilled!!


----------



## farblefumble

Ok, now USPS says Attempted Delivery....I have no idea what that even means. I hope you can get your boxes Victim.


----------



## X-Pired

gatorgirl35 said:


> I do have pictures of what I sent, So I'll go ahead and post them. I'm so glad Shebear1 liked what she got!! The scarecorpse does look creepy, but when he talks he says goofy things so all you have to do is let him talk if you don't want the kiddies scared!
> View attachment 721275
> View attachment 721276
> View attachment 721277
> View attachment 721272


You definitely are talented Gatorgirl! Amazing reap She Bear! That pumpkin is to die for!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

WitchyKitty said:


> That all sounds awesome!!! I love pumpkins so much, so I'd probably love each one you got!
> Maybe your reaper has some pics they can post for you?


You took all the words right out of my mouth!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Gatorgirl, that pumpkin carving is AMAZING!! I also love the skellie/scare crow!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Got another gift from my reaper. This time it was sent from France! I received a cute swinging card, two paper pumpkin lanterns, paper skeleton garland, a honeycomb hanging spider, two cardboard honeycomb hanging spiders and a bloody choker necklace. Thank you so much I love it all. Pics to come later, I have to work today.


France?!! How special! I'm exchanging Halloween cards with someone from France, its exciting!


----------



## Momof2!

Wow awesome reap! That pumpkin carving is deserving of major praise!


----------



## Hearthfire

Whooooo Hoooooo I was Reaped while I was stuck at work the last 4 days!!!!


----------



## amyml

Hi Potential Reaper! If I'm one of the ones that you're waiting on, I apologize. Bethene has let me know that I should check my PO Box. I've been out of town since Friday. My new niece was born Friday and has been in the NICU. I've been hanging out with her big brothers all weekend. She gets to come home today, and I promise I will get to the post office as soon as I can!


----------



## X-Pired

I have been away from the forum for awhile and I have to tell you guys that I am blown away by all the cool reaps. The talent and thought that was put into them is just amazing!

And on that note I want to add that I have been reaped! Actually the box was delivered last week but I am just getting home to open it today and it is amazing! A huge thank you to my reaper Deathrisesagain!!! Wow, you are talented and I can't say thank you enough for the thought and effort you put into my reap. It is perfect. I can't believe how lucky I am that you were my reaper!!!

Deathrisesagain gave me the Joseph Vargo (of Nox Arcana music fame) Gothic Tarot deck which I did not have. This deck isn't just a gimmick deck for show but is one that is deep and intuitive which means it can actually be used and read with. I am so happy to be able to add this particular deck to my collection.

I also received a hand-made wooden tarot or alter casket!!! It is gorgeous. The photos do not do it justice. Deathrisesagain is clearly a talented wood worker. The box is very dark in person and will easily accommodate three decks of cards as well as large indie decks. The cornered feet are an an antique brass. There is also something really special about this particular casket. The hinges on almost any box allows the lid to fall all the way back which means one has to place it against a solid backdrop such as a wall, or not have anything behind it because when the lid falls back it knocks stuff over. With a lot of mass produced boxes it is common to see a chain running from inside the box up to a corner of the lid to prevent this from happening. However, deathrisesagain but the hinges on in an unusual, turned-around fashion that makes the lid stay in a secure upright position when opened. How sweet is that!!! This may seem like a minor detail but it really is a huge one and highly sought after! Also, the inside of the casket is lined with a soft, black felt material to protect my cards. Right on!!! Thank you again to my special reaper for thinking of details! This box is not only stunning in person but very functional as well.

Deathrisesagain, I love my reap and especially appreciate that you chose to make something so very special for me. I just can't thank you enough. This tarot deck and box made my Halloween season, literally. I am so grateful that you took the time to read my list and make something so incredibly wonderful!


----------



## X-Pired

amyml said:


> Hi Potential Reaper! If I'm one of the ones that you're waiting on, I apologize. Bethene has let me know that I should check my PO Box. I've been out of town since Friday. My new niece was born Friday and has been in the NICU. I've been hanging out with her big brothers all weekend. She gets to come home today, and I promise I will get to the post office as soon as I can!


Congratulations on your new neice! It's wonderful that she is fine and gets to come home today!


----------



## Hearthfire

Thank you Hostess with the Mostess!! I love my goodies!!! The tombstones are perfect! I can't wait to put my cemetary together








And the potion bottles are so beautiful!! My son asked if there were real pickled eyeballs in one. I said not yet!








And you did a great job stalking me! You knew I was wanting the solar pumpkin stakes!! They will be set outside as soon as I can get outside. I can't wait to see them lit up! I also love the dish towel. It's already hanging front and center! I can't wait to experiment with the jar labels too. So many ideas! Thank you again so much!


----------



## ShadyAcre

I just have to say, I’ve watched this process over and over again thru the years and I’m _always_ impressed at the creativity, generosity, and caring forum members display.

Y’all are a wonderful bunch of people and I get such a kick out of watching the back and forth and seeing all the wonderful things you make and send each other.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Here are the pics of what received this morning.


----------



## bethene

Incredible reaps!!! I am so happy to be a part of such a wonderful group of people!!! The thoughtfulness is so touching...hugs!!


----------



## Momof2!

More fantastic reaps! I see that Deathrisesagain is in the awesome talented crafters of the forum club.

Warms my heart to see all the time and thought that everyone has put into these gifts for complete strangers (well probably mostly strangers).


----------



## X-Pired

Momof2! said:


> More fantastic reaps! I see that Deathrisesagain is in the awesome talented crafters of the forum club.
> 
> Warms my heart to see all the time and thought that everyone has put into these gifts for complete strangers (well probably mostly strangers).


He most certainly is that! I can't tell you how impressive this tarot casket is in person. And the deck of tarot cards he chose is really special. The artwork is amazing and the fact that they can be worked with is icing on the cake. 

Yes, we do have a remarkable group of people here on this forum.


----------



## deathrisesagain

I am really glad that you liked it. I am sorry that the interior did not come out as nice as i was wanting. I do like how the color and aging look.


----------



## X-Pired

deathrisesagain said:


> I am really glad that you liked it. I am sorry that the interior did not come out as nice as i was wanting. I do like how the color and aging look.


The coloring and aging are fantastic! The interior is wonderful as well, don't be hard on yourself. It protects my cards beautifully. Sometimes we are our own worst critics. We see flaws that others don't because we know how we envisioned it. However, no one else see those flaws so no worries. 

For those who are looking at the photo, in person the color is a dark Bombay Mahogany and let me tell you, it is aged beautifully. I'm in awe of this box.


----------



## X-Pired

This is a better picture of my amazing tarot casket.


----------



## WitchyKitty

X-Pired said:


> I have been away from the forum for awhile and I have to tell you guys that I am blown away by all the cool reaps. The talent and thought that was put into them is just amazing!
> 
> And on that note I want to add that I have been reaped! Actually the box was delivered last week but I am just getting home to open it today and it is amazing! A huge thank you to my reaper Deathrisesagain!!! Wow, you are talented and I can't say thank you enough for the thought and effort you put into my reap. It is perfect. I can't believe how lucky I am that you were my reaper!!!
> 
> Deathrisesagain gave me the Joseph Vargo (of Nox Arcana music fame) Gothic Tarot deck which I did not have. This deck isn't just a gimmick deck for show but is one that is deep and intuitive which means it can actually be used and read with. I am so happy to be able to add this particular deck to my collection.
> 
> I also received a hand-made wooden tarot or alter casket!!! It is gorgeous. The photos do not do it justice. Deathrisesagain is clearly a talented wood worker. The box is very dark in person and will easily accommodate three decks of cards as well as large indie decks. The cornered feet are an an antique brass. There is also something really special about this particular casket. The hinges on almost any box allows the lid to fall all the way back which means one has to place it against a solid backdrop such as a wall, or not have anything behind it because when the lid falls back it knocks stuff over. With a lot of mass produced boxes it is common to see a chain running from inside the box up to a corner of the lid to prevent this from happening. However, deathrisesagain but the hinges on in an unusual, turned-around fashion that makes the lid stay in a secure upright position when opened. How sweet is that!!! This may seem like a minor detail but it really is a huge one and highly sought after! Also, the inside of the casket is lined with a soft, black felt material to protect my cards. Right on!!! Thank you again to my special reaper for thinking of details! This box is not only stunning in person but very functional as well.
> 
> Deathrisesagain, I love my reap and especially appreciate that you chose to make something so very special for me. I just can't thank you enough. This tarot deck and box made my Halloween season, literally. I am so grateful that you took the time to read my list and make something so incredibly wonderful!
> 
> View attachment 721295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 721294


Very awesome reap. I love Tarot and Oracle cards...how awesome to get a set, and a lovely box to keep them in!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hearthfire said:


> Thank you Hostess with the Mostess!! I love my goodies!!! The tombstones are perfect! I can't wait to put my cemetary together
> View attachment 721300
> 
> And the potion bottles are so beautiful!! My son asked if there were real pickled eyeballs in one. I said not yet!
> View attachment 721302
> 
> And you did a great job stalking me! You knew I was wanting the solar pumpkin stakes!! They will be set outside as soon as I can get outside. I can't wait to see them lit up! I also love the dish towel. It's already hanging front and center! I can't wait to experiment with the jar labels too. So many ideas! Thank you again so much!


Great reap!! Love the potion bottles and labels!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Here are the pics of what received this morning.
> 
> View attachment 721312
> 
> 
> View attachment 721313
> 
> 
> View attachment 721314
> 
> 
> View attachment 721316


Fun reap! Love the pumpkin lanterns and the bloody choker!


----------



## deathrisesagain

Momof2! said:


> More fantastic reaps! I see that Deathrisesagain is in the awesome talented crafters of the forum club.
> 
> Warms my heart to see all the time and thought that everyone has put into these gifts for complete strangers (well probably mostly strangers).


Aww........lol no. I am no where near as talented as that group. They are WAAAAAAAAY beyond my level. I appreciate the thought of that though. But i will say, i will continue doing my woodworking, and hopefully one day i'll be part of that group.


----------



## bethene

Oh, you are in the group!! I couldn't build that beautiful box !! Not even a glimmer of a idea how... I do other crafts...but can't do that. .so in my book...you are a great"crafter"


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

bethene said:


> Oh, you are in the group!! I couldn't build that beautiful box !! Not even a glimmer of a idea how... I do other crafts...but can't do that. .so in my book...you are a great"crafter"


I couldn’t agree more. That is a stunning box. I would love to have it and can only hope that some day deathrisesagain is my reaper.


----------



## dbruner

I was reaped today by zerocharisma!! It is the most awesome reap, unfortunately I require technical assistance to post the pictures, so I will have my sister help me tomorrow night.

First of all my box came 4,334 miles and everything arrived intact! There is a handmade dia de la Muertos banner that I love, a handmade wreathr, some beautiful woven bracelets, crepe paper, paper flowers, sugar skull cake toppers, sweets from the UK, a cute little house, sugar skull plates and garland and the cutest sugar skull pumpkin dishtowels ever! I took pictures of everything, including the beautifully decorated box, I just have to get them from my phone to this page.

Thank you, Thank you zerocharisma, I love it all!


----------



## dbruner




----------



## dbruner

I'm trying...


----------



## dbruner




----------



## lisa48317

bethene said:


> There are several boxes in route yet...
> But if you haven't received one yet ..let me know. We will look into it


I was away at training all weekend and was hoping to come home to a lovely box... but alas. Nothing.
I hope I don't have to use my shiny new search & rescue certification to find it!


----------



## dbruner




----------



## dbruner




----------



## Momof2!

dbruner said:


> View attachment 721359
> View attachment 721358


Love it all! So colorful and great work on everything.


----------



## dbruner




----------



## dbruner




----------



## dbruner




----------



## dbruner




----------



## dbruner




----------



## yoboseiyo

dbruner, that all looks great!


----------



## dbruner

Sorry it was one post at a time, I am not technically proficient!!


----------



## Ladyfrog

All these great reaps have me excitedly waiting to see what the reaper brings me ??


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

lisa48317 said:


> I was away at training all weekend and was hoping to come home to a lovely box... but alas. Nothing.
> I hope I don't have to use my shiny new search & rescue certification to find it!


I hope your reap arrives soon! Hang in there!


----------



## Tannasgach

Yay, more reaps!!

Shebear, your creepy pumpkin patch is going to look outstanding with that corpsed scarecorpse from gatorgir! And that scarecrow reaper pumpkin she carved looks menacing.

X-Pired, that's a nice tarot deck and the box wow!! Amazing craftwork Death! I really like the way you attached the feet to the box; I remember seeing that as a teaser picture. Now ya know, all future victims are going to want your woodwork as their reap!

Hearthfire, I'm glad you got the solar pumpkins you wanted and the potion bottles look nice.

Spooky Girl, that spider is so cute and I like the honeycomb decorations - very vintage!

dbruner, good job posting pics! The banner is fantastic and so is the garland. The wreath and house looks amazing! Excellent crafting zerocharisma!!


----------



## CreepySpiders

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Here are the pics of what received this morning.
> 
> View attachment 721312
> 
> 
> View attachment 721313
> 
> 
> View attachment 721314
> 
> 
> View attachment 721316


Looooooove the lanterns!


----------



## CreepySpiders

My viccy's package is still en route. This is killing me. There's a creeper around the corner, dear victim!


----------



## Ladyfrog

dbruner said:


> Sorry it was one post at a time, I am not technically proficient!!


That's ok. Posting pics here isn't easy!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Lisa48317 & LadyFrog, sorry you guys are still waiting. 
Dbruner, I'm hearing the music from Coco in my head while I look at this stuff! Zerocharisma did you make the little house? 
X-pired, you said it perfectly. We are our own worst critics because others don't know what we envisioned. 
Spooky girl, that spider is awesome!
Shadyacre, do you not play? I'm glad you follow along, but maybe next year is the year you play along? Hearthfire, I love the tombstones! Hostesswiththemostess, did you make them? 
X-pired, the Tarot & box are are great! Way to go Deathrisesagain! You needn't have worried.


----------



## zerocharisma

X-Pired said:


> This is a better picture of my amazing tarot casket.
> 
> View attachment 721329


It's beautiful - a very special and thoughtful gift!


----------



## zerocharisma

@Momof2! @Tannasgach @yoboseiyo Thank you ? 
@Lady Arsenic nope, can't claim credit for that, I bought it at TK Maxx / Home Sense which is TJ Maxx / Home Goods I believe in America. It does have a cute, slightly wonky homemade charm though, I agree! The only things I made were the card 'Dia de los Muertos' banner and the wreath (tissue paper and papier maché).

@dbruner I'm sorry I couldn't get your sugar skull tombstone - thought I might have a chance with that being the only shop the UK/US both have access to (other than zulily), but alas, it wasn't to be! So glad you like everything, hope your party goes perfectly x


----------



## gatorgirl35

X-Pired said:


> I have been away from the forum for awhile and I have to tell you guys that I am blown away by all the cool reaps. The talent and thought that was put into them is just amazing!
> 
> And on that note I want to add that I have been reaped! Actually the box was delivered last week but I am just getting home to open it today and it is amazing! A huge thank you to my reaper Deathrisesagain!!! Wow, you are talented and I can't say thank you enough for the thought and effort you put into my reap. It is perfect. I can't believe how lucky I am that you were my reaper!!!
> 
> Deathrisesagain gave me the Joseph Vargo (of Nox Arcana music fame) Gothic Tarot deck which I did not have. This deck isn't just a gimmick deck for show but is one that is deep and intuitive which means it can actually be used and read with. I am so happy to be able to add this particular deck to my collection.
> 
> I also received a hand-made wooden tarot or alter casket!!! It is gorgeous. The photos do not do it justice. Deathrisesagain is clearly a talented wood worker. The box is very dark in person and will easily accommodate three decks of cards as well as large indie decks. The cornered feet are an an antique brass. There is also something really special about this particular casket. The hinges on almost any box allows the lid to fall all the way back which means one has to place it against a solid backdrop such as a wall, or not have anything behind it because when the lid falls back it knocks stuff over. With a lot of mass produced boxes it is common to see a chain running from inside the box up to a corner of the lid to prevent this from happening. However, deathrisesagain but the hinges on in an unusual, turned-around fashion that makes the lid stay in a secure upright position when opened. How sweet is that!!! This may seem like a minor detail but it really is a huge one and highly sought after! Also, the inside of the casket is lined with a soft, black felt material to protect my cards. Right on!!! Thank you again to my special reaper for thinking of details! This box is not only stunning in person but very functional as well.
> 
> Deathrisesagain, I love my reap and especially appreciate that you chose to make something so very special for me. I just can't thank you enough. This tarot deck and box made my Halloween season, literally. I am so grateful that you took the time to read my list and make something so incredibly wonderful!
> 
> View attachment 721295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 721294


Really cool Tarot card and the box looks awesome. Such a wonderful reap!


----------



## gatorgirl35

Hearthfire said:


> Thank you Hostess with the Mostess!! I love my goodies!!! The tombstones are perfect! I can't wait to put my cemetary together
> View attachment 721300
> 
> And the potion bottles are so beautiful!! My son asked if there were real pickled eyeballs in one. I said not yet!
> View attachment 721302
> 
> And you did a great job stalking me! You knew I was wanting the solar pumpkin stakes!! They will be set outside as soon as I can get outside. I can't wait to see them lit up! I also love the dish towel. It's already hanging front and center! I can't wait to experiment with the jar labels too. So many ideas! Thank you again so much!


I just love the mini tombstones -- they are so cool!


----------



## gatorgirl35

dbruner said:


> View attachment 721362


OMG I love this wreath!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

dbruner said:


> View attachment 721380


What a beautiful reap, perfect for Dia De Los Muertos! Love the wreath, towel, house and all those adorable felt sugar skulls!


----------



## SpookySpoof

dbruner said:


> Sorry it was one post at a time, I am not technically proficient!!


Awe reap - i'm form the UK and have those tea towels - will have to pop to M&S to check out the sweets! didn't think they were out yet!


----------



## SpookySpoof

BTW - just checked my package to my Victim - its been delivered!! Hope you enjoy.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess

Thank you SO much Amyml!!! WOW! You did an amazing job!!! I don't even know where to begin!!! 
I got: Pumpkin cookie cutters, awesome straw wraps and bottle labels - all perfect for my party! Super cute kitchen towels and a lovely spider web table cover.
I LOVE the Haunted Mansion charger, how awesome!!!
And this spell book with the Poisoned Apple Spell - WOW! (Its already being displayed) 
I love the spider beware sign, another perfect decoration for my Halloween party!
The gifts keep on coming!
The Foolish Mortals Mat - Oh my god!!! I LOVE it so much!!!
I got some creepy cloth and an awesome Poison Apple candle! And last but not least - the amazing hitchhiking ghosts table runner!!! WOW!!

Thank you so much again, Amyml , everything is so amazing. Wishing you and yours a wonderful Halloween!


----------



## lucidhalloween

I've been reaped!
I'm really sorry Reaper, but I couldn't figure out who you are! Please let me know so I can thank you personally! I love what you put together for me.

First is 'spider' the naughty wand that has a penchant for doing the opposite of what you ask it for.. love the note you attached about it!
























Next was a whole bunch of ties... 19 in total! I must admit to being a little confused, but my husband seems very happy.. he's already laid claim to a few of them! 










Next up was a beautiful collection of Dia de los Muertos items... love love love all of them. The Tarot deck though... Amazing!
















Then my kind reaper made me something special for my haunt this year.. This skelly hand and severed arm will be hanging out pride of place.. I love the rusted chains










I also received this awesome little decoupaged box with fortune runes in it...









And last but not least.. these cute little critters who had scrabble tiles in them. I love the fact that the tiles spelled out 'happy halloween'!










Thank you so much reaper, you've spoiled me... Please let me know who you are!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

lucidhalloween said:


> I've been reaped!
> I'm really sorry Reaper, but I couldn't figure out who you are! Please let me know so I can thank you personally! I love what you put together for me.
> 
> First is 'spider' the naughty wand that has a penchant for doing the opposite of what you ask it for.. love the note you attached about it!
> View attachment 721412
> View attachment 721412
> 
> 
> View attachment 721413
> 
> 
> Next was a whole bunch of ties... 19 in total! I must admit to being a little confused, but my husband seems very happy.. he's already laid claim to a few of them!
> 
> View attachment 721414
> 
> 
> Next up was a beautiful collection of Dia de los Muertos items... love love love all of them. The Tarot deck though... Amazing!
> View attachment 721415
> View attachment 721417
> 
> 
> Then my kind reaper made me something special for my haunt this year.. This skelly hand and severed arm will be hanging out pride of place.. I love the rusted chains
> 
> View attachment 721418
> 
> 
> I also received this awesome little decoupaged box with fortune runes in it...
> View attachment 721419
> 
> 
> And last but not least.. these cute little critters who had scrabble tiles in them. I love the fact that the tiles spelled out 'happy halloween'!
> 
> View attachment 721420
> 
> 
> Thank you so much reaper, you've spoiled me... Please let me know who you are!


Nice reap! the ties would make me curious as well lol. LOVE the wand


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Got a box from my reaper this morning! I love everything, thank you so much. I got a strand of plastic skeleton garland, two witch books, a awesome skeleton rat, a awesome skull and cross bone scarf, a stay cool coaster, a awesome strand of battery operated ghost lights, three small homemade witch bottles and they even sent a three pack of catnip mice for my cats! How thoughtful to get them something as well. They love them!


----------



## GiggleFairy

gatorgirl35 said:


> I do have pictures of what I sent, So I'll go ahead and post them. I'm so glad Shebear1 liked what she got!! The scarecorpse does look creepy, but when he talks he says goofy things so all you have to do is let him talk if you don't want the kiddies scared!
> View attachment 721272


I love him so much gatorgirl. You did an AMAZING job. Off the subject, but you may appreciate it, not far from me we have a rescue/rehabilitation center that holds two of the USA's largest alligators, Big Tex and Big Al. Both are about 1,000 lbs and 14 feet. The largest gator on record in the US was killed in Alabama in 2014. He wad 14 ft. 9.25 inches. Now they've located and recaptured Big Al, but not Big Tex, who holds the national record for the "largest live-captured nuisance alligator." He's probably chillin' in somebody's pool . . 




farblefumble said:


> Ok, now USPS says Attempted Delivery....I have no idea what that even means. I hope you can get your boxes Victim.


farblefumble, I get "attempted" deliveries all the time. That just means your victim's house dissapeared during the night and like a fairy ring, sprouted magically again before sunrise. The regular delivery driver has magical glasses and can see past the bullshittery of other delivery personnel. 




deathrisesagain said:


> I am really glad that you liked it. I am sorry that the interior did not come out as nice as i was wanting. I do like how the color and aging look.


Deathrisesagain, we are always our own worst critic. All that matters in the end is does the recipient like the gift. ?


----------



## GiggleFairy

Yay! I'm getting reaped! I say "getting" because I received 1 of 2 packages. The first one came yesterday, but we didn't notice until last night. Hopefully the second one will make its way just fine. I can tell you Reaper that I totally love everything in package 1! (I'll post pictures shortly. I have yet to post pics yet, so bear with me.) My kitchen is severely lacking in Halloween style and my Reaper sent a tablecloth, a matching "Pocket Mitt" gift set that has a pocketed oven mitt stuffed with a dish towel, orange spatula, with a pumpkin cookie cutter and sugar cookie recipe on the top. I also received an apron that WILL FIT around my chest. I'm super excited about that! I've got linebacker shoulders and finding things that fit through the chest and ribcage sucks. She/He also sent 2 sleeves (5 each) of Halloween ornaments for my tree and catnip mice for my familiars. I'm so thrilled. I can't wait to make pumpkin sugar cookies in October. I always try to have activities planned for my little family every day of the month. Even if it's just watching a spooky movie.

Now, last but definitely not least, was a really cute card. My Reaper told me to be on the lookout for some swampy things. I'm happy and giddy at the same time Reaper. ?


----------



## zerocharisma

SpookySpoof said:


> Awe reap - i'm form the UK and have those tea towels - will have to pop to M&S to check out the sweets! didn't think they were out yet!


The tea towels are so cute aren't they?! I couldn't resist even though they have pumpkins and 'October' on them, neither of which have anything to do with Day of the Dead ?
M&S do the most inventive halloween sweets and the cutest packaging!


----------



## zerocharisma

lucidhalloween said:


> I've been reaped!
> I'm really sorry Reaper, but I couldn't figure out who you are! Please let me know so I can thank you personally! I love what you put together for me.
> 
> First is 'spider' the naughty wand that has a penchant for doing the opposite of what you ask it for.. love the note you attached about it!
> View attachment 721412
> View attachment 721412
> 
> 
> View attachment 721413
> 
> 
> Next was a whole bunch of ties... 19 in total! I must admit to being a little confused, but my husband seems very happy.. he's already laid claim to a few of them!
> 
> View attachment 721414
> 
> 
> Next up was a beautiful collection of Dia de los Muertos items... love love love all of them. The Tarot deck though... Amazing!
> View attachment 721415
> View attachment 721417
> 
> 
> Then my kind reaper made me something special for my haunt this year.. This skelly hand and severed arm will be hanging out pride of place.. I love the rusted chains
> 
> View attachment 721418
> 
> 
> I also received this awesome little decoupaged box with fortune runes in it...
> View attachment 721419
> 
> 
> And last but not least.. these cute little critters who had scrabble tiles in them. I love the fact that the tiles spelled out 'happy halloween'!
> 
> View attachment 721420
> 
> 
> Thank you so much reaper, you've spoiled me... Please let me know who you are!


Ha! What a fun reap! Everything is so quirky and unusual - LOVE it!


----------



## zerocharisma

GiggleFairy said:


> Yay! I'm getting reaped! I say "getting" because I received 1 of 2 packages. The first one came yesterday, but we didn't notice until last night. Hopefully the second one will make its way just fine. I can tell you Reaper that I totally love everything in package 1! (I'll post pictures shortly. I have yet to post pics yet, so bear with me.) My kitchen is severely lacking in Halloween style and my Reaper sent a tablecloth, a matching "Pocket Mitt" gift set that has a pocketed oven mitt stuffed with a dish towel, orange spatula, with a pumpkin cookie cutter and sugar cookie recipe on the top. I also received an apron that WILL FIT around my chest. I'm super excited about that! I've got linebacker shoulders and finding things that fit through the chest and ribcage sucks. She/He also sent 2 sleeves (5 each) of Halloween ornaments for my tree and catnip mice for my familiars. I'm so thrilled. I can't wait to make pumpkin sugar cookies in October. I always try to have activities planned for my little family every day of the month. Even if it's just watching a spooky movie.
> 
> Now, last but definitely not least, was a really cute card. My Reaper told me to be on the lookout for some swampy things. I'm happy and giddy at the same time Reaper. ?


Oooh can't wait to see!


----------



## SpookySpoof

to my victim = you have now got all your parcels - your probably guessed it was me - sorry they were all sent separately and small but this was my first ever reap and wasn't sure on how best to ship. I hope you like what i sent, i'm sorry i couldnt get all that you wanted on your list! (we don't have much here in the UK for Halloween until the mid September really) I have one personalised gift winging its way to you now!!!


----------



## A little bit scary

Viiicctiimmmm.......you thought the one box was all there was.......muhahah.....it is not, when Friday arrives be on the lookout for two more....the fun is not over yet.......


----------



## WitchyKitty

hostesswiththemostess said:


> Thank you SO much Amyml!!! WOW! You did an amazing job!!! I don't even know where to begin!!!
> I got: Pumpkin cookie cutters, awesome straw wraps and bottle labels - all perfect for my party! Super cute kitchen towels and a lovely spider web table cover.
> I LOVE the Haunted Mansion charger, how awesome!!!
> And this spell book with the Poisoned Apple Spell - WOW! (Its already being displayed)
> I love the spider beware sign, another perfect decoration for my Halloween party!
> The gifts keep on coming!
> The Foolish Mortals Mat - Oh my god!!! I LOVE it so much!!!
> I got some creepy cloth and an awesome Poison Apple candle! And last but not least - the amazing hitchhiking ghosts table runner!!! WOW!!
> 
> Thank you so much again, Amyml , everything is so amazing. Wishing you and yours a wonderful Halloween!
> 
> 
> View attachment 721400
> View attachment 721401
> View attachment 721402
> View attachment 721403
> View attachment 721405
> View attachment 721406
> View attachment 721407
> View attachment 721408


Awesome reap! Love the spiderweb table cover. towel, poison apple candle and that spell book!


----------



## WitchyKitty

lucidhalloween said:


> I've been reaped!
> I'm really sorry Reaper, but I couldn't figure out who you are! Please let me know so I can thank you personally! I love what you put together for me.
> 
> First is 'spider' the naughty wand that has a penchant for doing the opposite of what you ask it for.. love the note you attached about it!
> View attachment 721412
> View attachment 721412
> 
> 
> View attachment 721413
> 
> 
> Next was a whole bunch of ties... 19 in total! I must admit to being a little confused, but my husband seems very happy.. he's already laid claim to a few of them!
> 
> View attachment 721414
> 
> 
> Next up was a beautiful collection of Dia de los Muertos items... love love love all of them. The Tarot deck though... Amazing!
> View attachment 721415
> View attachment 721417
> 
> 
> Then my kind reaper made me something special for my haunt this year.. This skelly hand and severed arm will be hanging out pride of place.. I love the rusted chains
> 
> View attachment 721418
> 
> 
> I also received this awesome little decoupaged box with fortune runes in it...
> View attachment 721419
> 
> 
> And last but not least.. these cute little critters who had scrabble tiles in them. I love the fact that the tiles spelled out 'happy halloween'!
> 
> View attachment 721420
> 
> 
> Thank you so much reaper, you've spoiled me... Please let me know who you are!


Great reap! The naughty wand is a cute idea, love those Tarot cards and the sugar skull, and the fortune runes and box!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Got a box from my reaper this morning! I love everything, thank you so much. I got a strand of plastic skeleton garland, two witch books, a awesome skeleton rat, a awesome skull and cross bone scarf, a stay cool coaster, a awesome strand of battery operated ghost lights, three small homemade witch bottles and they even sent a three pack of catnip mice for my cats! How thoughtful to get them something as well. They love them!
> 
> View attachment 721425
> 
> 
> View attachment 721426
> 
> 
> View attachment 721427
> 
> 
> View attachment 721428
> 
> 
> View attachment 721429
> 
> 
> View attachment 721430
> 
> 
> View attachment 721431
> 
> 
> View attachment 721432
> 
> 
> View attachment 721433


Nice reap! Love the skellie rat, ghost lights and the adorable catnip mice!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Thanks for all the wonderful stuff you sent SpookySpoof, I loved it all. I have work today so my kitty's will officially get their new mice when I get home. I can't wait to get the personalized item! Thank you again!


----------



## Momof2!

More great reaps! I love those Beverage labels, charger, candle, and table cloth hostesswiththemostess. I can't wait to see what you do with the cloth especially. 

Lucidhalloween, that wand sounds like quite a card. You better keep a close eye on it! Love the runes too. 

Spooky_Girl1980, those lights are adorble. Love the homemade witch bottles. I'd like to see the display you put them in. I'm doing a little witch area display and need ideas . The books look really fun too.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

We're back from our road trip weekend and a little rest. Box 2 came while we were away. I can now post photos of everything. 










Box one was some creepy cloth and a bunch of Blair Witch totems I can hang in the trees at the camp out. 

Box 2 -








A lovely spider stamp and some craft tape for my card making. A prefect container to use in geocaching hides. A WHOLE box (24) tea lights. 








a couple of skelly birds and a rat to add to the hearse decorations









And 2 perfectly sized flannel shirts for our two handed sawing skelly prop. They will be naked no more.

Everything will have a use this season

Thanks so much reaper - Unlovedpoet.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

Oppps forget to mention poor Riggs loved having something new to sniff but sooo sad there was nothing but smells for him. And yes he's a big boy at 240 pounds and his shoulder come to my waist.


----------



## Spookie pookie

?
So I was away yesterday and in work all day today but I came home to an amazing surprise.
I WAS REAPED!!!
It won't let me put the picture of everything together. I'll try retake it later.
First: I love the scarf, the wee pumpkin and I actually can't wait to colour the little bag.








Second: the little pots are adorable and the boo ghost is too cute. The candle smells amazing I can't wait to light it.








Third: The pen is so cool! It's massive and has a graveyard scene the ghost moves up and down. The pumpkin mould will be used on my next day off and the towels are beautiful and so so soft.








Fourth: I desperately needed the pot holders, the tinsel and the tea lights. I love the crazy pumpkin cup and this teddy is causing major drama here. My dog Sylvester is climbing the press trying his hardest to steal it. He's been crying and barking up at it?








And Fifth: I'm saving theese for Halloween night. I can't wait to try them?








Thank you soooooo much to my reaper. I'm absolutely delighted with everything???


----------



## farblefumble

Victim, one of your packages says delivered, but the others are still "In Transit." The shipping info hasn't been updated since the 20th. Starting to get a little worried...


----------



## deathrisesagain

Stinkerbell, i love those blair witch stick things. Those are awesome, and would blend in with any great haunt perfectly.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

farblefumble said:


> Victim, one of your packages says delivered, but the others are still "In Transit." The shipping info hasn't been updated since the 20th. Starting to get a little worried...


That is relatively common. I wouldn’t worry just yet. Give it a few more days and see what happens. I’ve had a lot of packages delayed but very rarely do they disappear and fail to show up.


----------



## unlovedpoet

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Oppps forget to mention poor Riggs loved having something new to sniff but sooo sad there was nothing but smells for him. And yes he's a big boy at 240 pounds and his shoulder come to my waist.
> View attachment 721577


I’m sure he loved smelling my big girl! I may or may not have taken from her stick pile to make the totems ? glad everything made it safe and hope you can use all of it!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Oppps forget to mention poor Riggs loved having something new to sniff but sooo sad there was nothing but smells for him. And yes he's a big boy at 240 pounds and his shoulder come to my waist.
> View attachment 721577


Great reap!! Love that spider stamp, LED tealight are ALWAYS needed, and those Blair Witch things are creepy, lol, but well done. Love your doggie!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Spookie pookie said:


> ?
> So I was away yesterday and in work all day today but I came home to an amazing surprise.
> I WAS REAPED!!!
> It won't let me put the picture of everything together. I'll try retake it later.
> First: I love the scarf, the wee pumpkin and I actually can't wait to colour the little bag.
> View attachment 721578
> 
> Second: the little pots are adorable and the boo ghost is too cute. The candle smells amazing I can't wait to light it.
> View attachment 721579
> 
> Third: The pen is so cool! It's massive and has a graveyard scene the ghost moves up and down. The pumpkin mould will be used on my next day off and the towels are beautiful and so so soft.
> View attachment 721580
> 
> Fourth: I desperately needed the pot holders, the tinsel and the tea lights. I love the crazy pumpkin cup and this teddy is causing major drama here. My dog Sylvester is climbing the press trying his hardest to steal it. He's been crying and barking up at it?
> View attachment 721581
> 
> And Fifth: I'm saving theese for Halloween night. I can't wait to try them?
> View attachment 721582
> 
> Thank you soooooo much to my reaper. I'm absolutely delighted with everything???


Fun reap!! I love those bowls and the candle!! The plushie looks adorable!


----------



## amyml

hostesswiththemostess said:


> Thank you SO much Amyml!!! WOW! You did an amazing job!!! I don't even know where to begin!!!
> I got: Pumpkin cookie cutters, awesome straw wraps and bottle labels - all perfect for my party! Super cute kitchen towels and a lovely spider web table cover.
> I LOVE the Haunted Mansion charger, how awesome!!!
> And this spell book with the Poisoned Apple Spell - WOW! (Its already being displayed)
> I love the spider beware sign, another perfect decoration for my Halloween party!
> The gifts keep on coming!
> The Foolish Mortals Mat - Oh my god!!! I LOVE it so much!!!
> I got some creepy cloth and an awesome Poison Apple candle! And last but not least - the amazing hitchhiking ghosts table runner!!! WOW!!
> 
> Thank you so much again, Amyml , everything is so amazing. Wishing you and yours a wonderful Halloween!
> 
> 
> View attachment 721400
> View attachment 721401
> View attachment 721402
> View attachment 721403
> View attachment 721405
> View attachment 721406
> View attachment 721407
> View attachment 721408


I'm so glad you like everything! I was so excited to see that I got another Mansion lover as my victim. By the way, the table runner glows in the dark. ?


----------



## GiggleFairy

So here's part 1 of my reap. My kitchen goodies and tree ornaments.


----------



## amyml

Oh my goodness! I don't even know where to start! First, I'm so sorry for making you wait, Reaper. I guess it's all about anticipation (and anxiety). Life got in the way a bit. Holy, moly, did you knock it out of the park though! Give me just a few to upload pics to my computer, so I can give you the credit you deserve.


----------



## Tannasgach

Giggle, what a cute kitchen set!


----------



## amyml

Ok, here we go...

The first thing I saw was this Dogwood Road sign. The stalker level here is amazing! I love this sooo much. The college I work at is actually close to Dogwood Road and I have teased my students in night classes about having to take it home many times.









Next, I pulled out this beautiful box with classic Halloween motif jars:

















By the way, each item came with a note explaining it's meaning or the thought process for it's choice. I love the detail!!!

Next were these awesome frames with Disney World Haunted Mansion prints! I love these so much 








The Disney/Mansion goodies just kept on coming...









A clue! I hoped it was for me, but there are quite a few Disney peeps here so...








They glow...teehee, love it. 
















A little something for my gypsy box (take something, leave something). I love the local history here. So much thought went into all of this! 








Local ghost books. Sorry, I blocked the note, but it's bookmarked on a page about a haunted bridge that my reaper is very familiar with. And even though I have a lot of California books, I don't have that one. I'm excited since it's geared towards road trips in particular. We took a mini-road trip this summer, but I want to do a bigger one! 









HOLD ON, there's more...


----------



## Momof2!

Madame Leota!!


----------



## amyml

NEXT...
A steampunk cthulhu. He's kind of cute, isn't he?








These wonderful specimen jars, and...a big clue... 

















Finally, these amazing, literature based diarama books. These are gorgeous!!!








Look at the spines even!









They light up and the Headless Horseman even has a lightning storm effect; here's a quick youtube clip since I have no idea how to post a video here. 




Also, there were a bunch of spiders throughout the box, but every time I pulled one out, my 18 month old niece grabbed it and ran. I didn't know what she was doing until later. Turns out, she was decorating her Papa.  Weird kid. Apparently, already into Halloween though.









Finally, I have to give a huge thank you to my Reaper, Brimestone! You are amazing! Everything is perfect, and I'm am so happy to have someone with my shared love of Disney Parks. The last three days my Facebook "memories" have been trips to the Halloween party at Disneyland. We aren't able to go this year, and we gave up our APs last year (mostly due to the little stinker above; her mama, my sister, is my Disney partner), and I was feeling a little down about it after looking at the pictures.

I hate that you had to stand in line (I know what AP lines can be like, at least on this coast), but you let me live a little vicariously through your pass.

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

amyml said:


> NEXT...
> A steampunk cthulhu. He's kind of cute, isn't he?
> View attachment 721620
> 
> These wonderful specimen jars, and...a big clue...
> View attachment 721621
> 
> View attachment 721622
> 
> 
> Finally, these amazing, literature based diarama books. These are gorgeous!!!
> View attachment 721623
> 
> Look at the spines even!
> View attachment 721624
> 
> 
> They light up and the Headless Horseman even has a lightning storm effect; here's a quick youtube clip since I have no idea how to post a video here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, there were a bunch of spiders throughout the box, but every time I pulled one out, my 18 month old niece grabbed it and ran. I didn't know what she was doing until later. Turns out, she was decorating her Papa.  Weird kid. Apparently, already into Halloween though.
> View attachment 721625
> 
> 
> Finally, I have to give a huge thank you to my Reaper, Brimestone! You are amazing! Everything is perfect, and I'm am so happy to have someone with my shared love of Disney Parks. The last three days my Facebook "memories" have been trips to the Halloween party at Disneyland. We aren't able to go this year, and we gave up our APs last year (mostly due to the little stinker above; her mama, my sister, is my Disney partner), and I was feeling a little down about it after looking at the pictures.
> 
> I hate that you had to stand in line (I know what AP lines can be like, at least on this coast), but you let me live a little vicariously through your pass.
> 
> Thank you!!!!!


You are very welcome, I am glad you like everything. I really enjoyed the challenge of taking a list that is so similar in tastes but trying to still think outside the box. It really fueled my creativity so I really enjoyed it so thank you for your wish list lol!


----------



## projectworkout

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Oppps forget to mention poor Riggs loved having something new to sniff but sooo sad there was nothing but smells for him. And yes he's a big boy at 240 pounds and his shoulder come to my waist.
> View attachment 721577


What a cutie. I love big pups!


----------



## projectworkout

amyml said:


> NEXT...
> A steampunk cthulhu. He's kind of cute, isn't he?
> View attachment 721620
> 
> These wonderful specimen jars, and...a big clue...
> View attachment 721621
> 
> View attachment 721622
> 
> 
> Finally, these amazing, literature based diarama books. These are gorgeous!!!
> View attachment 721623
> 
> Look at the spines even!
> View attachment 721624
> 
> 
> They light up and the Headless Horseman even has a lightning storm effect; here's a quick youtube clip since I have no idea how to post a video here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, there were a bunch of spiders throughout the box, but every time I pulled one out, my 18 month old niece grabbed it and ran. I didn't know what she was doing until later. Turns out, she was decorating her Papa.  Weird kid. Apparently, already into Halloween though.
> View attachment 721625
> 
> 
> Finally, I have to give a huge thank you to my Reaper, Brimestone! You are amazing! Everything is perfect, and I'm am so happy to have someone with my shared love of Disney Parks. The last three days my Facebook "memories" have been trips to the Halloween party at Disneyland. We aren't able to go this year, and we gave up our APs last year (mostly due to the little stinker above; her mama, my sister, is my Disney partner), and I was feeling a little down about it after looking at the pictures.
> 
> I hate that you had to stand in line (I know what AP lines can be like, at least on this coast), but you let me live a little vicariously through your pass.
> 
> Thank you!!!!!


That is a fantastic reap! I love the diorama books.


----------



## WitchyKitty

GiggleFairy said:


> So here's part 1 of my reap. My kitchen goodies and tree ornaments.


Love that little oven Mitt set!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

amyml said:


> NEXT...
> A steampunk cthulhu. He's kind of cute, isn't he?
> View attachment 721620
> 
> These wonderful specimen jars, and...a big clue...
> View attachment 721621
> 
> View attachment 721622
> 
> 
> Finally, these amazing, literature based diarama books. These are gorgeous!!!
> View attachment 721623
> 
> Look at the spines even!
> View attachment 721624
> 
> 
> They light up and the Headless Horseman even has a lightning storm effect; here's a quick youtube clip since I have no idea how to post a video here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, there were a bunch of spiders throughout the box, but every time I pulled one out, my 18 month old niece grabbed it and ran. I didn't know what she was doing until later. Turns out, she was decorating her Papa.  Weird kid. Apparently, already into Halloween though.
> View attachment 721625
> 
> 
> Finally, I have to give a huge thank you to my Reaper, Brimestone! You are amazing! Everything is perfect, and I'm am so happy to have someone with my shared love of Disney Parks. The last three days my Facebook "memories" have been trips to the Halloween party at Disneyland. We aren't able to go this year, and we gave up our APs last year (mostly due to the little stinker above; her mama, my sister, is my Disney partner), and I was feeling a little down about it after looking at the pictures.
> 
> I hate that you had to stand in line (I know what AP lines can be like, at least on this coast), but you let me live a little vicariously through your pass.
> 
> Thank you!!!!!


Fantastic reap!! Suuuper love the classic vintage box with jars and the Sleepy Hollow diorama!


----------



## gatorgirl35

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> We're back from our road trip weekend and a little rest. Box 2 came while we were away. I can now post photos of everything.
> 
> View attachment 721573
> 
> 
> Box one was some creepy cloth and a bunch of Blair Witch totems I can hang in the trees at the camp out.
> 
> Box 2 -
> View attachment 721574
> 
> A lovely spider stamp and some craft tape for my card making. A prefect container to use in geocaching hides. A WHOLE box (24) tea lights.
> View attachment 721575
> 
> a couple of skelly birds and a rat to add to the hearse decorations
> View attachment 721576
> 
> 
> And 2 perfectly sized flannel shirts for our two handed sawing skelly prop. They will be naked no more.
> 
> Everything will have a use this season
> 
> Thanks so much reaper - Unlovedpoet.


A great reap and I love the handmade stick props---they are really creepy and could be used in so many things!


----------



## gatorgirl35

Spookie pookie said:


> ?
> So I was away yesterday and in work all day today but I came home to an amazing surprise.
> I WAS REAPED!!!
> It won't let me put the picture of everything together. I'll try retake it later.
> First: I love the scarf, the wee pumpkin and I actually can't wait to colour the little bag.
> View attachment 721578
> 
> Second: the little pots are adorable and the boo ghost is too cute. The candle smells amazing I can't wait to light it.
> View attachment 721579
> 
> Third: The pen is so cool! It's massive and has a graveyard scene the ghost moves up and down. The pumpkin mould will be used on my next day off and the towels are beautiful and so so soft.
> View attachment 721580
> 
> Fourth: I desperately needed the pot holders, the tinsel and the tea lights. I love the crazy pumpkin cup and this teddy is causing major drama here. My dog Sylvester is climbing the press trying his hardest to steal it. He's been crying and barking up at it?
> View attachment 721581
> 
> And Fifth: I'm saving theese for Halloween night. I can't wait to try them?
> View attachment 721582
> 
> Thank you soooooo much to my reaper. I'm absolutely delighted with everything???


So many great items in this reap--love the tea towel!


----------



## gatorgirl35

amyml said:


> Ok, here we go...
> 
> The first thing I saw was this Dogwood Road sign. The stalker level here is amazing! I love this sooo much. The college I work at is actually close to Dogwood Road and I have teased my students in night classes about having to take it home many times.
> View attachment 721609
> 
> 
> Next, I pulled out this beautiful box with classic Halloween motif jars:
> View attachment 721610
> 
> View attachment 721611
> 
> 
> By the way, each item came with a note explaining it's meaning or the thought process for it's choice. I love the detail!!!
> 
> Next were these awesome frames with Disney World Haunted Mansion prints! I love these so much
> View attachment 721612
> 
> The Disney/Mansion goodies just kept on coming...
> View attachment 721613
> 
> 
> A clue! I hoped it was for me, but there are quite a few Disney peeps here so...
> View attachment 721614
> 
> They glow...teehee, love it.
> View attachment 721615
> 
> View attachment 721616
> 
> A little something for my gypsy box (take something, leave something). I love the local history here. So much thought went into all of this!
> View attachment 721617
> 
> Local ghost books. Sorry, I blocked the note, but it's bookmarked on a page about a haunted bridge that my reaper is very familiar with. And even though I have a lot of California books, I don't have that one. I'm excited since it's geared towards road trips in particular. We took a mini-road trip this summer, but I want to do a bigger one!
> View attachment 721618
> 
> 
> HOLD ON, there's more...


This is just incredable!!! So much thought was put into the items chosen---that sign is awesome!


----------



## gatorgirl35

amyml said:


> NEXT...
> A steampunk cthulhu. He's kind of cute, isn't he?
> View attachment 721620
> 
> These wonderful specimen jars, and...a big clue...
> View attachment 721621
> 
> View attachment 721622
> 
> 
> Finally, these amazing, literature based diarama books. These are gorgeous!!!
> View attachment 721623
> 
> Look at the spines even!
> View attachment 721624
> 
> 
> They light up and the Headless Horseman even has a lightning storm effect; here's a quick youtube clip since I have no idea how to post a video here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, there were a bunch of spiders throughout the box, but every time I pulled one out, my 18 month old niece grabbed it and ran. I didn't know what she was doing until later. Turns out, she was decorating her Papa.  Weird kid. Apparently, already into Halloween though.
> View attachment 721625
> 
> 
> Finally, I have to give a huge thank you to my Reaper, Brimestone! You are amazing! Everything is perfect, and I'm am so happy to have someone with my shared love of Disney Parks. The last three days my Facebook "memories" have been trips to the Halloween party at Disneyland. We aren't able to go this year, and we gave up our APs last year (mostly due to the little stinker above; her mama, my sister, is my Disney partner), and I was feeling a little down about it after looking at the pictures.
> 
> I hate that you had to stand in line (I know what AP lines can be like, at least on this coast), but you let me live a little vicariously through your pass.
> 
> Thank you!!!!!


Brimestone. I cant get over the detail on the shadowbox books---they are incredible!


----------



## PoeLover

amyml said:


> NEXT...
> A steampunk cthulhu. He's kind of cute, isn't he?
> View attachment 721620
> 
> These wonderful specimen jars, and...a big clue...
> View attachment 721621
> 
> View attachment 721622
> 
> 
> Finally, these amazing, literature based diarama books. These are gorgeous!!!
> View attachment 721623
> 
> Look at the spines even!
> View attachment 721624
> 
> 
> They light up and the Headless Horseman even has a lightning storm effect; here's a quick youtube clip since I have no idea how to post a video here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, there were a bunch of spiders throughout the box, but every time I pulled one out, my 18 month old niece grabbed it and ran. I didn't know what she was doing until later. Turns out, she was decorating her Papa.  Weird kid. Apparently, already into Halloween though.
> View attachment 721625
> 
> 
> Finally, I have to give a huge thank you to my Reaper, Brimestone! You are amazing! Everything is perfect, and I'm am so happy to have someone with my shared love of Disney Parks. The last three days my Facebook "memories" have been trips to the Halloween party at Disneyland. We aren't able to go this year, and we gave up our APs last year (mostly due to the little stinker above; her mama, my sister, is my Disney partner), and I was feeling a little down about it after looking at the pictures.
> 
> I hate that you had to stand in line (I know what AP lines can be like, at least on this coast), but you let me live a little vicariously through your pass.
> 
> Thank you!!!!!
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Amazing!!! I am sooo jealous of your shadowbooks. I have one room in my house dedicated to Poe's The Raven. My family room is an homage to the salem witch trials and the headless horseman.
> 
> We're these hand made or can they be purchased somewhere?


----------



## Momof2!

Brimstone, did you make the wooden box and jars also? All of this is amazing. You are extremely talented. Wow.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

PoeLover said:


> We're these hand made or can they be purchased somewhere?





Momof2! said:


> Brimstone, did you make the wooden box and jars also? All of this is amazing. You are extremely talented. Wow.


 Thank you everyone.
PoeLover, those books were handmade. I started with the book storage boxes you get from Michael's and cut a panel out of the front and went from there.
Momof2! the jars were purchased at Michael's, I really like them too and need to get myself some!. The crate was an unfinished crate that I used a wax stain and the labels came from a Pinterest page that was on her Pinterest likes so I just followed the instructions, easy build.


----------



## Spookie pookie

gatorgirl35 said:


> So many great items in this reap--love the tea towel!


They are fab and too pretty to use. Here's the other one.


----------



## PoeLover

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Thank you everyone.
> PoeLover, those books were handmade. I started with the book storage boxes you get from Michael's and cut a panel out of the front and went from there.
> Momof2! the jars were purchased at Michael's, I really like them too and need to get myself some!. The crate was an unfinished crate that I used a wax stain and the labels came from a Pinterest page that was on her Pinterest likes so I just followed the instructions, easy build.[/size]


You are very talented!!!


----------



## lisa48317

Such great reaps everyone! Still waiting to get mine  I hope my reaper is OK and didn't get abducted by aliens or anything like that!


----------



## Spookie pookie

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Thank you everyone.
> PoeLover, those books were handmade. I started with the book storage boxes you get from Michael's and cut a panel out of the front and went from there.
> Momof2! the jars were purchased at Michael's, I really like them too and need to get myself some!. The crate was an unfinished crate that I used a wax stain and the labels came from a Pinterest page that was on her Pinterest likes so I just followed the instructions, easy build.[/size]


I can't believe you made those books!!!
They are fantastic. You are a creative genius.


----------



## farblefumble

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Thank you everyone.
> PoeLover, those books were handmade. I started with the book storage boxes you get from Michael's and cut a panel out of the front and went from there.
> Momof2! the jars were purchased at Michael's, I really like them too and need to get myself some!. The crate was an unfinished crate that I used a wax stain and the labels came from a Pinterest page that was on her Pinterest likes so I just followed the instructions, easy build.[/size]


Brim- Your tag said you started an Etsy store...can you share the link? A good friend of mine would LOVE some of your wares.


----------



## Spookerstar

I tried to catch up yesterday and then work took over. So irritating when people bother you at work 
- Gatergirl! Just WOW great corpsing job and how you made him into a scarecrow. How did you ever ship that? That pumpkin is amazing too. What tools do you use? Shebear you lucky victim!

Hearthfire I love that Hostess gave you the pumpkin stakes you wanted, and great tombstones!
X-Pired what a perfect box for your Tarot cards. Death, well done. Glad you joined us this year.
Spookygirl how many boxes did you get? Holy moly! Spookyspoof spoiled you and your little kitty.
Dbruner I love all of the DOD things and I just want to hang out on your amazing deck. Zerocharisma those candies are so great. I wish we could get them here. Fizzy Whizzy Wings 
Hostess great poison apple spell book and I love that there are so many HM lovers on here. Amyml where did you get that glow in the dark table runner?
Lucid what a fun reap. The note cracks me up. Good job JimmyMM on the wand.
GiggleFairy that apron is adorable. I love black kitties. Thanks for sharing the story about Big Tex. I bet he is as big as Stinkerbells giant Rigs. Who was your reaper?
Stinkerbell what great items for your haunt. UnlovedPoet those Blare Witch sticks look like they are right out of the movie.
SpooiePookie I love the description of your reap and how your Sylvester really wanted that teddy. Great items, who was your reaper?
Amyml - Oh my! Brim you are quite the artist. No wonder you have an Etsy shop. Did you make that cthulhu? How?? The books are amazing with the special effects and how sweet that you gave your victim such wonderful HM things. Way to celebrate the 50th! Amy your niece and her Papa are so cute. You are training her well
?


----------



## amyml

Spookerstar, I made it. It's a simple back runner. A vinyl stencil and a little paint made it all Mansiony


----------



## Spookerstar

amyml said:


> Spookerstar, I made it. It's a simple back runner. A vinyl stencil and a little paint made it all Mansiony


Impressive!! ?


----------



## Spookie pookie

So my reaper struck again and I finally found out who she was








Look at my Sanderson's lantern
































Aka the candle cage


----------



## Spookie pookie

I got another beautiful bowl, witches legs hanging decoration a beautiful card and theese fab sunglasses








Cookie cutters, more tinsel and this beautiful haunted house with the ghosts  








Here is some pics of it all together































Thank you so much to my amazing reaper @farblefumble ?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Spookie pookie said:


> I got another beautiful bowl, witches legs hanging decoration a beautiful card and theese fab sunglasses
> View attachment 721687
> 
> Cookie cutters, more tinsel and this beautiful haunted house with the ghosts
> View attachment 721688
> 
> Here is some pics of it all together
> View attachment 721689
> 
> View attachment 721691
> View attachment 721690
> 
> View attachment 721692
> 
> Thank you so much to my amazing reaper @farblefumble ?


Love the lantern, haunted house and the bowl in your latest reap box! All of the boxes you got were awesome and fun!


----------



## farblefumble

Spookie pookie said:


> I got another beautiful bowl, witches legs hanging decoration a beautiful card and theese fab sunglasses
> View attachment 721687
> 
> Cookie cutters, more tinsel and this beautiful haunted house with the ghosts
> View attachment 721688
> 
> Here is some pics of it all together
> View attachment 721689
> 
> View attachment 721691
> View attachment 721690
> 
> View attachment 721692
> 
> Thank you so much to my amazing reaper @farblefumble ?


There is a Mardi Gras krewe that decorates sunglasses and throws them at the parade. They gave me the idea, and a local craft store made candy corn sprinkles! I'm so glad nothing broke!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Spookerstar said:


> Brim you are quite the artist. No wonder you have an Etsy shop. Did you make that cthulhu? How??
> ?


Spirit Halloween has the skellie in the white bones with the other animal skeletons. I made the goggles out of little storage containers and made the strap and then painted it the way I wanted


----------



## X-Pired

So many wonderful reaps! I am slowly trying to catch up with the thread and can't comment on each one but there is some seriously cool stuff that has been sent and received this reaper exchange. Thank you to all who have posted photos and shared. It makes me smile to be part of such a great group of folks.


----------



## Tannasgach

All good things come to those who wait....I Was Reaped!!
A_Granger sent me a victim's dream reap with store bought, thrifted and crafted items!!!

She had everything securely wrapped in individual boxes because it had to travel across country from Washington state to Florida.









I got this great black cat card and sweet note. How did you know I have a black cat?









Nice black spider web placemats and creepy bug jewelry. How did you know I needed placemats?









Look at the detail on these fabulous pieces.









An amazing Dracula glass urn and and gorgeous brass candelabra.









I got this glass vase that I can either hang or place in the holder that A_Granger thoughtfully provided. 









more to come.......


----------



## Spookie pookie

farblefumble said:


> There is a Mardi Gras krewe that decorates sunglasses and throws them at the parade. They gave me the idea, and a local craft store made candy corn sprinkles! I'm so glad nothing broke!


I'm shocked too they did have a long way to come. The sprinkles look edible.


----------



## Tannasgach

cont...

Beautifully crafted wall plaques, love the detailing on the bat, and mini bats! So, cute I have to come with an idea for them; any suggestions?









This really fun door knocker that lights up and talks and a requested dvd that I always loved as a kid.









And...and an absolutely amazing creepy eyeball plant that she superbly arranged with crafted decoupaged eyeballs. 









And a cool label - Eyefull Fern, lol!









A_Granger thank you so very, very much. I had so much fun opening up all the boxes and absolutely love, love everything you came up with. I really appreciate your thoughtfulness, time and talent! Amazing reap!!!


----------



## gatorgirl35

Spookerstar said:


> I tried to catch up yesterday and then work took over. So irritating when people bother you at work
> - Gatergirl! Just WOW great corpsing job and how you made him into a scarecrow. How did you ever ship that? That pumpkin is amazing too. What tools do you use? Shebear you lucky victim!
> 
> Hearthfire I love that Hostess gave you the pumpkin stakes you wanted, and great tombstones!
> X-Pired what a perfect box for your Tarot cards. Death, well done. Glad you joined us this year.
> Spookygirl how many boxes did you get? Holy moly! Spookyspoof spoiled you and your little kitty.
> Dbruner I love all of the DOD things and I just want to hang out on your amazing deck. Zerocharisma those candies are so great. I wish we could get them here. Fizzy Whizzy Wings
> Hostess great poison apple spell book and I love that there are so many HM lovers on here. Amyml where did you get that glow in the dark table runner?
> Lucid what a fun reap. The note cracks me up. Good job JimmyMM on the wand.
> GiggleFairy that apron is adorable. I love black kitties. Thanks for sharing the story about Big Tex. I bet he is as big as Stinkerbells giant Rigs. Who was your reaper?
> Stinkerbell what great items for your haunt. UnlovedPoet those Blare Witch sticks look like they are right out of the movie.
> SpooiePookie I love the description of your reap and how your Sylvester really wanted that teddy. Great items, who was your reaper?
> Amyml - Oh my! Brim you are quite the artist. No wonder you have an Etsy shop. Did you make that cthulhu? How?? The books are amazing with the special effects and how sweet that you gave your victim such wonderful HM things. Way to celebrate the 50th! Amy your niece and her Papa are so cute. You are training her well
> ?


Thanks so much!!! I detached the shoulders of the scarecorpse and reattached with 300# test fishing line so they could be positioned however Shebear1 wanted and so I could fold them over his chest when shipping. The stand for the scarecorpse is made from 4 pieces of 2ft painted pvc put together with a t-adaptor for the crossbar and a coupler for the mainstand then the PVC was slide over a regular prop stand. Both break down into pieces that are no bigger than 2ft so they were very compact to ship. The whole scarecorpse, stand, 3 witch lights and a fire & ice light all fit in a box that was 29x17x9. The pumpkin is a foam crafting pumpkin that I carved using a Dremel. There is a site called Stoneykins.com that I get alot of my pumpkin patterns from and they also have tips on that site for doing shaded pumpkins and using a dremel to do it.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Tannasgach said:


> cont...
> 
> Beautifully crafted wall plaques, love the detailing on the bat, and mini bats! So, cute I have to come with an idea for them; any suggestions?
> View attachment 721724
> 
> 
> This really fun door knocker that lights up and talks and a requested dvd that I always loved as a kid.
> View attachment 721717
> 
> 
> And...and an absolutely amazing creepy eyeball plant that she superbly arranged with crafted decoupaged eyeballs.
> View attachment 721722
> 
> 
> And a cool label - Eyefull Fern, lol!
> View attachment 721723
> 
> 
> A_Granger thank you so very, very much. I had so much fun opening up all the boxes and absolutely love, love everything you came up with. I really appreciate your thoughtfulness, time and talent! Amazing reap!!!


Great reap! Love your kitty card, the Dracula urn and the Eyefull Fern is awesome!


----------



## gatorgirl35

Tannasgach said:


> cont...
> 
> Beautifully crafted wall plaques, love the detailing on the bat, and mini bats! So, cute I have to come with an idea for them; any suggestions?
> View attachment 721724
> 
> 
> This really fun door knocker that lights up and talks and a requested dvd that I always loved as a kid.
> View attachment 721717
> 
> 
> And...and an absolutely amazing creepy eyeball plant that she superbly arranged with crafted decoupaged eyeballs.
> View attachment 721722
> 
> 
> And a cool label - Eyefull Fern, lol!
> View attachment 721723
> 
> 
> A_Granger thank you so very, very much. I had so much fun opening up all the boxes and absolutely love, love everything you came up with. I really appreciate your thoughtfulness, time and talent! Amazing reap!!!


Wow!!--That eyefull fern is terrific!! and Bell, Book & Candle--one of my favorites!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Tannasgach said:


> All good things come to those who wait....I Was Reaped!!
> A_Granger sent me a victim's dream reap with store bought, thrifted and crafted items!!!
> 
> She had everything securely wrapped in individual boxes because it had to travel across country from Washington state to Florida.
> View attachment 721708
> 
> 
> I got this great black cat card and sweet note. How did you know I have a black cat?
> View attachment 721709
> 
> 
> Nice black spider web placemats and creepy bug jewelry. How did you know I needed placemats?
> View attachment 721710
> 
> 
> Look at the detail on these fabulous pieces.
> View attachment 721711
> 
> 
> An amazing Dracula glass urn and and gorgeous brass candelabra.
> View attachment 721712
> 
> 
> I got this glass vase that I can either hang or place in the holder that A_Granger thoughtfully provided.
> View attachment 721713
> 
> 
> more to come.......


That is some great craftsmanship. LOVE the urn and vase


----------



## Momof2!

More great stuff!


----------



## a_granger

Tannasgach Im just super excited that nothing broke! I hope those things will fit in with your dark theam. It was sure fun to pull every thing together.


----------



## Tannasgach

a_granger said:


> Tannasgach Im just super excited that nothing broke! I hope those things will fit in with your dark theam. It was sure fun to pull every thing together.


I know, right?! Especially considering the distance it had to travel but you wrapped everything so secure with bubble wrap and individual boxes everything arrived safe. I really do love everything and am already planning on where I'm going to put this, where I'm going to hang that, what I'm going to put in here.....it's motivating me to get off my lazy butt and start decorating.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I was reaped! I'm so sorry that it took me a few days to get on and post. But thank you Haunted Diva for the beautiful skull and the cute pillow! I love them!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> I was reaped! I'm so sorry that it took me a few days to get on and post. But thank you Haunted Diva for the beautiful skull and the cute pillow! I love them!
> View attachment 721780
> View attachment 721781


Love both the pillow and the skull! Awesome!


----------



## bethene

I received another box from my reaper today as well as goodies from Witchykitty and a little bit scary. I am so tired...I will get pictures posted tomorrow. I just wanted you to know they arrived!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Lisa48317, are you the only one left waiting? 

I love the glowing HM coffee mugs! Those books that light up, what a great idea!


----------



## deathrisesagain

Lady Arsenic, She is not. From what i have been told, i have received part of my reap. However, my Reaper was extremely sick, and haven't finished it yet. I am in no rush to receive one, I just want my reaper to get better. I don't like sick people (makes me sad). So i'll wait as long as it takes. (Dont feel rushed my Reaper, I am serious, i want your health to get back to the good side.)


----------



## lisa48317

I got reaped today!!! I was so excited!

The cat did not come in the box - he put himself there before I could even see what all was in it!








My mascot Chuck has some new friends! The lady's dress is very fabulous.








The candles are destined for the shack in the cemetery & I'm thinking the wall art will become desk art at work. 








I'm sure the spiders weren't meant to be cat toys.... but one or two may have been claimed by the cats - and my orange cat was trying to steal the little skeleton. He's going to work with me, too. 








This is a lovely, large, heavy tablecloth that will also go nicely in the shack - the spider is a nice touch! 








Hand towels!!! Love them!!








And the card is of a similar style to my teaser, signed by "Creepy" (from San Francisco) - not sure who that is, but thank you so much! I love everything!


----------



## Ladyfrog

Lady Arsenic said:


> Lisa48317, are you the only one left waiting?
> 
> I love the glowing HM coffee mugs! Those books that light up, what a great idea!


I'm still waiting ?‍♀


----------



## Ladyfrog

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> I was reaped! I'm so sorry that it took me a few days to get on and post. But thank you Haunted Diva for the beautiful skull and the cute pillow! I love them!
> View attachment 721780
> View attachment 721781


Oooh the skull is very elegant. Love the card, too!


----------



## Ladyfrog

lisa48317 said:


> I got reaped today!!! I was so excited!
> 
> The cat did not come in the box - he put himself there before I could even see what all was in it!
> View attachment 721862
> 
> My mascot Chuck has some new friends! The lady's dress is very fabulous.
> View attachment 721853
> 
> The candles are destined for the shack in the cemetery & I'm thinking the wall art will become desk art at work.
> View attachment 721855
> 
> I'm sure the spiders weren't meant to be cat toys.... but one or two may have been claimed by the cats - and my orange cat was trying to steal the little skeleton. He's going to work with me, too.
> View attachment 721856
> 
> This is a lovely, large, heavy tablecloth that will also go nicely in the shack - the spider is a nice touch!
> View attachment 721858
> 
> Hand towels!!! Love them!!
> View attachment 721859
> 
> And the card is of a similar style to my teaser, signed by "Creepy" (from San Francisco) - not sure who that is, but thank you so much! I love everything!
> View attachment 721860


Awesome goodies! It's always nice when your kitty approves. It's kinda funny - my orange cat loves to play with fake spiders, too. Must be a ginger thing.


----------



## WitchyKitty

lisa48317 said:


> I got reaped today!!! I was so excited!
> 
> The cat did not come in the box - he put himself there before I could even see what all was in it!
> View attachment 721862
> 
> My mascot Chuck has some new friends! The lady's dress is very fabulous.
> View attachment 721853
> 
> The candles are destined for the shack in the cemetery & I'm thinking the wall art will become desk art at work.
> View attachment 721855
> 
> I'm sure the spiders weren't meant to be cat toys.... but one or two may have been claimed by the cats - and my orange cat was trying to steal the little skeleton. He's going to work with me, too.
> View attachment 721856
> 
> This is a lovely, large, heavy tablecloth that will also go nicely in the shack - the spider is a nice touch!
> View attachment 721858
> 
> Hand towels!!! Love them!!
> View attachment 721859
> 
> And the card is of a similar style to my teaser, signed by "Creepy" (from San Francisco) - not sure who that is, but thank you so much! I love everything!
> View attachment 721860


Great reap, adorable kitty!! The wall art looks awesome and I'm glad chuck has new friends! Cool dress, too!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Ladyfrog said:


> I'm still waiting ?‍♀


Hopefully yours will come, soon!!


----------



## bethene

Ladyfrog...have been in contact with yoyr reaper..there has been issues...I am hoping it will come soon. ZeroCarisma has a package that is on the way..
I think one more is waiting...checking in to that! Please let me lnow if you haven't received yours


----------



## Ladyfrog

bethene said:


> Ladyfrog...have been in contact with yoyr reaper..there has been issues...I am hoping it will come soon. ZeroCarisma has a package that is on the way..
> I think one more is waiting...checking in to that! Please let me lnow if you haven't received yours


No worries! I hope everything is ok. Thanks for the update


----------



## zerocharisma

Ladyfrog said:


> I'm still waiting ?‍♀


?‍♀ Me too. Have a parcel waiting to be picked up that was attempted delivery yesterday, but I'm 90% sure it's a birthday present I ordered for my boyfriend.


----------



## zerocharisma

bethene said:


> Ladyfrog...have been in contact with yoyr reaper..there has been issues...I am hoping it will come soon. ZeroCarisma has a package that is on the way..
> I think one more is waiting...checking in to that! Please let me lnow if you haven't received yours


Oh my goodness! Didn't read this until I already posted a second ago - how excitiiiing!! Thank you!


----------



## GiggleFairy

I received the second box of my reap. I made a mistake and opened the parcel from the bottom, which I think ended up being a good thing for me. It made me that much more excited as I went through my box, which seemed like Mary Poppins bottomless bag! One of my costumes this year is an old, hagish, swamp type witch. I have a prosthetic chin and nose for her and a couple of wigs to select from, once her makeup is done. I have a board on Pinterest with ideas of what I envision her looking like. I put a link on my Likes/Dislikes List. Well obviously my Reaper paid attention. The first thing I opened was a spellbook-looking box. Inside it had a long, braided cord that is perfectly my size. It's a belt like in the artwork of the hag!



















Next, there was a larger box. Inside this box there was a winged skeleton for my Cabinet of Curiosities, a chicken foot, a decorated chicken foot and a chicken head voodoo doll. All of the chicken parts had cord loops attached so I can easily slide them onto my belt! I don't know why I never thought of that. Kinda like "you can't see the forest for the trees." That was such a GREAT idea! 



















I'll continue on with part 2.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Part 2

Next there was a box full of bones, skulls and all kinds of parts.



















Then there was a box with 3 potion bottles with different ingredients; berries, pods, etc., tied together and also with a loop to go on my belt.

There was a bird carcass, bouquet with flowers and feathers and such, bottle of lavender, really neat spray bottle, both bottles of course can go on my belt.




























I also got a green spotlight for my graveyard! I'm just beside myself. These items are so perfect for me! I cannot thank you enough dear Reaper, but alas I don't know who you are. I'm still guessing.


----------



## SpookySpoof

58


bethene said:


> Ladyfrog...have been in contact with yoyr reaper..there has been issues...I am hoping it will come soon. ZeroCarisma has a package that is on the way..
> I think one more is waiting...checking in to that! Please let me lnow if you haven't received yours


I'm still waiting - but in the UK so guess shipping may have taken a little longer


----------



## Momof2!

Ladyfrog said:


> I'm still waiting ?‍♀


Hopefully everyone's reaps are on the way.


----------



## Spookerstar

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Spirit Halloween has the skellie in the white bones with the other animal skeletons. I made the goggles out of little storage containers and made the strap and then painted it the way I wanted


I love that you can see something at the store and imagine how you can take it to the next level!


----------



## WitchyKitty

GiggleFairy said:


> Part 2
> 
> Next there was a box full of bones, skulls and all kinds of parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there was a box with 3 potion bottles with different ingredients; berries, pods, etc., tied together and also with a loop to go on my belt.
> 
> There was a bird carcass, bouquet with flowers and feathers and such, bottle of lavender, really neat spray bottle, both bottles of course can go on my belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a green spotlight for my graveyard! I'm just beside myself. These items are so perfect for me! I cannot thank you enough dear Reaper, but alas I don't know who you are. I'm still guessing.


Awesome that they got you so much stuff for your costume!! I love how it was all packed in those cool book boxes, too!


----------



## Spookerstar

I love that there are still some great reaps coming. 

Tanna - Oh My! Now I have to have one of those Eyefull Plants! Also those plaques are amazing. My husband made me some a few years back but without all of that detailing. Mine need to be updated now. Such thoughtful and beautiful things a_granger. You are such an amazing artist!
Spookie Pookie your pup is so cute 
Pretty Little Nightmare what a pretty skull that is. I never though of adding the flowers and plants to one. Hmmm so many ideas. Great job Haunted Diva
Lisa I love that fancy skelly. A perfect date for your mascot. We do have a CreepySpiders on the forum. Maybe that is who your reaper is?
GiggleFairy what great things for your costume. I had to go out and look at your Pinterest and I also like the pin you have of a staff with the creepy bones hanging off. Hope you find out who your talented and thoughtful reaper is. Such great ideas to chop up animal skellies for projects like that. Witchful has a bunch of frog legs she might have hanging around from her victim's package. Hope she hasn't tossed those out yet!


----------



## bethene

Here is the gifts from Hearthfire. There is a beautiful porcelain doll...such a lovely face and dress!!! I will have to find a interesting..beautiful character for her to be! Theres a wall hanging of the wicked witch from the movie Oz the great and powerful!! And last but far from least is a Wicked Witch porcelain doll!!! I love her!!!what a wonderful addition to my collection!! Thank so much!! You have spoiled me so much!! You rock!!!
((Kirby decided this was a good place to lay)!!!


----------



## bethene

This is a wonderful gift from A Little bit scary...a spider victim!! I was planning on making one this year so this is perfect!!! And he's animated!! So awesome!!!! Thank you so very much!! I have a new bigger web..so he is perfect!!!


----------



## bethene

I also received this from my reaper princess. A homemade ornament. I love this!!! After I put it on my tree...when I put my tree away..it will be out all year around by my witch display!!!. Then there is the kitty charm. I love it ( she knows how much i love my kitties)! I have a silver chain to put it on and will wear it all the time! Thank you so very much Witchykitty!!!!


----------



## SpookySpoof

Okay - so I went home at lunch (as feeling really tetchy today) and found a letter about my package - I have to pay customs duty on it, (Bloody UK government) anyway, I paid online,_ with extra for a Saturday delivery,_ and it said the payment didn't go through! Arrgghh.. so did it again and still not going through. So I checked my account on my phone app and the payment had been taken twice!!!! *soooooooo annoying*. I just got off the phone to them and hopefully will be delivered tomorrow (Saturday 28th Sept) ..... 
Fingers crossed the delivery company call me back and say my payment has been cleared.... I really can't wait!


----------



## GiggleFairy

WitchyKitty said:


> Awesome that they got you so much stuff for your costume!! I love how it was all packed in those cool book boxes, too!


Oh it was great! It was like gifts inside of gifts. And so many!





Spookerstar said:


> I love that there are still some great reaps coming.
> 
> 
> GiggleFairy what great things for your costume. I had to go out and look at your Pinterest and I also like the pin you have of a staff with the creepy bones hanging off. Hope you find out who your talented and thoughtful reaper is. Such great ideas to chop up animal skellies for projects like that. Witchful has a bunch of frog legs she might have hanging around from her victim's package. Hope she hasn't tossed those out yet!


I just couldn't believe all of the neat goodies for my costume. And the colors were so perfect. I was still on a rush from my first package and being in love with my kitchen goodies. Combining these items put me over the moon! And the variety is fantastic. 

Ironically, I was having to move some bagged garbage from the back of my duplex to the front yesterday (we have a new owner) and there is still a very large pile of tree limbs stacked on the ground. There was one limb by itself a bit away from the pile - a limb that is perfect for my height. I snatched that sucker up and put it on my back porch! I'm definitely making a staff now! If Witchful Thinking does have those frog legs, I have a home for them! ?




SpookySpoof said:


> Okay - so I went home at lunch (as feeling really tetchy today) and found a letter about my package - I have to pay customs duty on it, (Bloody UK government) anyway, I paid online,_ with extra for a Saturday delivery,_ and it said the payment didn't go through! Arrgghh.. so did it again and still not going through. So I checked my account on my phone app and the payment had been taken twice!!!! *soooooooo annoying*. I just got off the phone to them and hopefully will be delivered tomorrow (Saturday 28th Sept) .....
> Fingers crossed the delivery company call me back and say my payment has been cleared.... I really can't wait!


I'm sorry you're having to go through this SpookySpoof. Hopefully you'll have your package soon.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus

I got reaped! Thank you thank you thank you so much reaper! I have your real name from the outside of the box, but not sure what your name is here on the forums...so please, if you see this, PM me so I can properly thank you!
First off the box was HUGE!







I opened it up and was immediately greeted by a ton of very carefully wrapped treats.







Of course, you have to start with the envelope!







It was the cutest pop up card!







Unfortunately all it was was the card...which means no signature or clues as to who you are, secret Reaper!
Next in the box was this amazing bowl with a lid. I am taking it to work for soup days when it's cold and dreary here. I love it!







Then there was this candle. It's so spooky and beautiful! I love how it looks lit up.







Finally, it was time to unroll the mysterious blue towel of doom...and inside was THIS CANDLE HOLDER THAT I HAVE BEEN WANTING FOR AGES!!!







Seriously! I've been looking for it for ages and even contemplated making my own but just never got around to it. Every time I've gone to HomeGoods, it's either sold out or broken so I was so bummed. REAPER FOR THE WIN!
And then...to top it all off, tucked inside was this fabulous ring.







Thank you so much, reaper! I feel thoroughly spoiled. Please tell me who you are!



EDIT: Thank you @LadyWraith! I finally got your name and wanted to say thank you for the amazingly thoughtful gifts!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

SpookySpoof said:


> Okay - so I went home at lunch (as feeling really tetchy today) and found a letter about my package - I have to pay customs duty on it, (Bloody UK government) anyway, I paid online,_ with extra for a Saturday delivery,_ and it said the payment didn't go through! Arrgghh.. so did it again and still not going through. So I checked my account on my phone app and the payment had been taken twice!!!! *soooooooo annoying*. I just got off the phone to them and hopefully will be delivered tomorrow (Saturday 28th Sept) .....
> Fingers crossed the delivery company call me back and say my payment has been cleared.... I really can't wait!


I hope you get your box...and I hope you get your second payment refunded!!


----------



## CreepySpiders

Spookerstar said:


> I love that there are still some great reaps coming.
> 
> Tanna - Oh My! Now I have to have one of those Eyefull Plants! Also those plaques are amazing. My husband made me some a few years back but without all of that detailing. Mine need to be updated now. Such thoughtful and beautiful things a_granger. You are such an amazing artist!
> Spookie Pookie your pup is so cute
> Pretty Little Nightmare what a pretty skull that is. I never though of adding the flowers and plants to one. Hmmm so many ideas. Great job Haunted Diva
> Lisa I love that fancy skelly. A perfect date for your mascot. We do have a CreepySpiders on the forum. Maybe that is who your reaper is?
> GiggleFairy what great things for your costume. I had to go out and look at your Pinterest and I also like the pin you have of a staff with the creepy bones hanging off. Hope you find out who your talented and thoughtful reaper is. Such great ideas to chop up animal skellies for projects like that. Witchful has a bunch of frog legs she might have hanging around from her victim's package. Hope she hasn't tossed those out yet!


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> I also received this from my reaper princess. A homemade ornament. I love this!!! After I put it on my tree...when I put my tree away..it will be out all year around by my witch display!!!. Then there is the kitty charm. I love it ( she knows how much i love my kitties)! I have a silver chain to put it on and will wear it all the time! Thank you so very much Witchykitty!!!!
> View attachment 721896
> View attachment 721897
> View attachment 721898


I'm glad you liked your little gifts from me. I'm glad they actually, finally made it to you, too, lol!
Your spider victim you got will be great for your display!
Love those dolls...a wicked witch doll is awesome for you! Lol, love the pic of Kirby!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Tye Rannosaurus said:


> I got reaped! Thank you thank you thank you so much reaper! I have your real name from the outside of the box, but not sure what your name is here on the forums...so please, if you see this, PM me so I can properly thank you!
> First off the box was HUGE!
> View attachment 721911
> 
> I opened it up and was immediately greeted by a ton of very carefully wrapped treats.
> View attachment 721910
> 
> Of course, you have to start with the envelope!
> View attachment 721909
> 
> It was the cutest pop up card!
> View attachment 721908
> 
> Unfortunately all it was was the card...which means no signature or clues as to who you are, secret Reaper!
> Next in the box was this amazing bowl with a lid. I am taking it to work for soup days when it's cold and dreary here. I love it!
> View attachment 721907
> 
> Then there was this candle. It's so spooky and beautiful! I love how it looks lit up.
> View attachment 721906
> 
> Finally, it was time to unroll the mysterious blue towel of doom...and inside was THIS CANDLE HOLDER THAT I HAVE BEEN WANTING FOR AGES!!!
> View attachment 721905
> 
> Seriously! I've been looking for it for ages and even contemplated making my own but just never got around to it. Every time I've gone to HomeGoods, it's either sold out or broken so I was so bummed. REAPER FOR THE WIN!
> And then...to top it all off, tucked inside was this fabulous ring.
> View attachment 721904
> 
> Thank you so much, reaper! I feel thoroughly spoiled. Please tell me who you are!


Awesome reap! Love that skull candle holder and adore the skull bowl!


----------



## gatorgirl35

I got reaped today---AGAIN!!!!!!! and...........I now know who my reaper is! A huge shout out and Thank You to the awesome A Little Bit Scary! Not only did I receive all the wonderful Nightmare Before Christmas items that came last week today I received 2 more boxes from her! The first once contained a great Haunted Mansion glass with lid (just love the glowing ghosts!) and a Haunted Mansion scrunchie. The second one had a full size scarecrow for our pumpkin patch---which is amazing!! A Little Bit Scary---You are crazy awesome! Thank you from the bottom of my heart for all these wonderful gifts!!


----------



## zerocharisma

SpookySpoof said:


> Okay - so I went home at lunch (as feeling really tetchy today) and found a letter about my package - I have to pay customs duty on it, (Bloody UK government) anyway, I paid online,_ with extra for a Saturday delivery,_ and it said the payment didn't go through! Arrgghh.. so did it again and still not going through. So I checked my account on my phone app and the payment had been taken twice!!!! *soooooooo annoying*. I just got off the phone to them and hopefully will be delivered tomorrow (Saturday 28th Sept) .....
> Fingers crossed the delivery company call me back and say my payment has been cleared.... I really can't wait!


Ooof mate that sucks! Really hope it all comes good for you! (Quckly!)


----------



## Ladyfrog

SpookySpoof said:


> Okay - so I went home at lunch (as feeling really tetchy today) and found a letter about my package - I have to pay customs duty on it, (Bloody UK government) anyway, I paid online,_ with extra for a Saturday delivery,_ and it said the payment didn't go through! Arrgghh.. so did it again and still not going through. So I checked my account on my phone app and the payment had been taken twice!!!! *soooooooo annoying*. I just got off the phone to them and hopefully will be delivered tomorrow (Saturday 28th Sept) .....
> Fingers crossed the delivery company call me back and say my payment has been cleared.... I really can't wait!


Oh no! How frustrating! I really hope you get your package tomorrow!


----------



## A little bit scary

gatorgirl35 said:


> I got reaped today---AGAIN!!!!!!! and...........I now know who my reaper is! A huge shout out and Thank You to the awesome A Little Bit Scary! Not only did I receive all the wonderful Nightmare Before Christmas items that came last week today I received 2 more boxes from her! The first once contained a great Haunted Mansion glass with lid (just love the glowing ghosts!) and a Haunted Mansion scrunchie. The second one had a full size scarecrow for our pumpkin patch---which is amazing!! A Little Bit Scary---You are crazy awesome! Thank you from the bottom of my heart for all these wonderful gifts!!
> View attachment 721919
> View attachment 721921



Yay!!! I am so glad you like everything!! It looks like your NBC lamp did not make it all in one piece, it is missing Zero, and I thought I packed it so well.....also the drawing is not mine, just to clarify. I wanted to comment earlier on this as it is not my artwork but I did not want to give myself away, I am not a crafty at all but I am a really good bargain hunter...Happy Halloween Gatorgirl.


----------



## WitchyKitty

gatorgirl35 said:


> I got reaped today---AGAIN!!!!!!! and...........I now know who my reaper is! A huge shout out and Thank You to the awesome A Little Bit Scary! Not only did I receive all the wonderful Nightmare Before Christmas items that came last week today I received 2 more boxes from her! The first once contained a great Haunted Mansion glass with lid (just love the glowing ghosts!) and a Haunted Mansion scrunchie. The second one had a full size scarecrow for our pumpkin patch---which is amazing!! A Little Bit Scary---You are crazy awesome! Thank you from the bottom of my heart for all these wonderful gifts!!
> View attachment 721919
> View attachment 721921


Nice reap! That scarecrow will be great in a pumpkin patch!


----------



## deathrisesagain

Everyone's receiving/received awesome reaps. Glad i have joined this group, and the reaper. I have found it a lot of fun, and so glad that my victim (And remember X-pired you were my first) loved his reap.

On a different note, though i know this ain't the thread, but i just wanted to say anyone that has wished me best wishes, and good lucks these past few weeks............thank you. My nightmare has finally ended, and things have cleared up.


----------



## bethene

I'm glad you joined too!! And so happy things got better!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

deathrisesagain said:


> Everyone's receiving/received awesome reaps. Glad i have joined this group, and the reaper. I have found it a lot of fun, and so glad that my victim (And remember X-pired you were my first) loved his reap.
> 
> On a different note, though i know this ain't the thread, but i just wanted to say anyone that has wished me best wishes, and good lucks these past few weeks............thank you. My nightmare has finally ended, and things have cleared up.


Awesome news! So happy things are going better for you!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Spookerstar said:


> I tried to catch up yesterday and then work took over. So irritating when people bother you at work
> 
> GiggleFairy that apron is adorable. I love black kitties. Thanks for sharing the story about Big Tex. I bet he is as big as Stinkerbells giant Rigs. Who was your reaper?
> ?



Spookerstar,

Big Tex was found today and put back in his pond area. Gary, the owner of the facility had just announced on the news he was still missing and be on the lookout for him. Assured the public he wouldn't go very far and had to be close by. He talked about Tex with a gleam in his eyes. He loves that damn gator, lol. Said they'd recognize him in a snap - his markings, his bad right eye, etc. It wasn't 90 minutes later they found him chilling in a pond on the property. He didn't go far at all, lol. Gary was so excited. Like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## bethene

So happy Big Tex is back!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Spookyspoof, did your second payment get refunded, and did you get your package out of customs? I love scarecrow and the cards I just saw. It sounds like just a couple more people are waiting, and things are in the works for them.


----------



## yoboseiyo

oh noes, customs is so rude! i hope everything made it ok!

love the reaps posted, everything looks so great!


----------



## tzgirls123

GiggleFairy said:


> Part 2
> Hi Giggle Fairy!! I’m so glad you loved your reap, it was so much fun to try and create things that might go with your costume!!
> I’m sorry i didn’t get a card in box 2...i packaged it all up and realized i didn’t put one in. I wrote my screen name on the outside of the box somewhere, hahaha, oops!!
> I hope you have a wonderful Halloween!! Sorry for the delayed response!!! Your packages got all kinds of delayed from the storms, and I’m glad they finally made it!! I have been preoccupied hosting my sisters bridal shower and wedding all in one week and then took off for a week vacay with my son the next day! We are on the last day of our trip and doing a little relaxing, so i finally got caught up!!
> So glad to see all the pics and I’m glad nothing broke!!
> 
> Next there was a box full of bones, skulls and all kinds of parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there was a box with 3 potion bottles with different ingredients; berries, pods, etc., tied together and also with a loop to go on my belt.
> 
> There was a bird carcass, bouquet with flowers and feathers and such, bottle of lavender, really neat spray bottle, both bottles of course can go on my belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a green spotlight for my graveyard! I'm just beside myself. These items are so perfect for me! I cannot thank you enough dear Reaper, but alas I don't know who you are. I'm still guessing.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Everything made it just fine tzgirls. I'm still so excited over all of my goodies. You must be worn pretty thin with all of the important activities you had going on!


----------



## Tannasgach

amyml said:


> NEXT...
> A steampunk cthulhu. He's kind of cute, isn't he?
> View attachment 721620
> 
> These wonderful specimen jars, and...a big clue...
> View attachment 721621
> 
> View attachment 721622
> 
> 
> Finally, these amazing, literature based diarama books. These are gorgeous!!!
> View attachment 721623
> 
> Look at the spines even!
> View attachment 721624
> 
> 
> They light up and the Headless Horseman even has a lightning storm effect; here's a quick youtube clip since I have no idea how to post a video here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, there were a bunch of spiders throughout the box, but every time I pulled one out, my 18 month old niece grabbed it and ran. I didn't know what she was doing until later. Turns out, she was decorating her Papa.  Weird kid. Apparently, already into Halloween though.
> View attachment 721625
> 
> 
> Finally, I have to give a huge thank you to my Reaper, Brimestone! You are amazing! Everything is perfect, and I'm am so happy to have someone with my shared love of Disney Parks. The last three days my Facebook "memories" have been trips to the Halloween party at Disneyland. We aren't able to go this year, and we gave up our APs last year (mostly due to the little stinker above; her mama, my sister, is my Disney partner), and I was feeling a little down about it after looking at the pictures.
> 
> I hate that you had to stand in line (I know what AP lines can be like, at least on this coast), but you let me live a little vicariously through your pass.
> 
> Thank you!!!!!


I love this reap!! I was Br!m's lucky victim, twice, he goes above and beyond to personalize a reap and his crafting skills are off the charts! How fun to have a local street sign and the books look interesting. The steampunk octo is killer; I'm jealous because my victim would love that. Great idea to take photos of the HM and the Disney Park exclusive Leota pop will be a much sought after collectible. The diorama books are ah-mazing and the lighting is exquisite!! As always, great job Br!m!

amyml, your niece is definitely going to be a haunter and Papa looks so darn cute!


----------



## Hearthfire

I hope you like them Bethene! I can't wait to see what the blonde turns into. I actually bought 3 of the witches. One for you, my mom and myself. But only one actually had a hat so I gave mom that one. I figured you and I more likely to find a replacement, I hope! She does look just like her! Enjoy!!

And I love the spider victim you got!!! I attempted to make you one but I couldn't stop laughing at my poor guy! I'm going to keep working on him and see what happens. I looked at the Halloween store that opened here but no spider victims there either! Lol


----------



## BR1MSTON3

gatorgirl35 said:


> I got reaped today---AGAIN!!!!!!! and...........I now know who my reaper is! A huge shout out and Thank You to the awesome A Little Bit Scary! Not only did I receive all the wonderful Nightmare Before Christmas items that came last week today I received 2 more boxes from her! The first once contained a great Haunted Mansion glass with lid (just love the glowing ghosts!) and a Haunted Mansion scrunchie. The second one had a full size scarecrow for our pumpkin patch---which is amazing!! A Little Bit Scary---You are crazy awesome! Thank you from the bottom of my heart for all these wonderful gifts!!
> View attachment 721919
> View attachment 721921


That scarecrow has a wicked look to him I love it.


----------



## Hearthfire

Is it weird that I spend alot of my time in the woods looking for items like bones and unique twisted wood that I can use for Secret Reaper projects?


----------



## kloey74

I'm not sure what happened to my victim so I will post what I sent!  The creepy mirror is my favorite that I've made so far.


----------



## WitchyKitty

kloey74 said:


> I'm not sure what happened to my victim so I will post what I sent!  The creepy mirror is my favorite that I've made so far.
> View attachment 722030


I like all of it! That mirror is very awesome and creepy!
I'm sorry you victim hasn't posted. Maybe they still will and something just came up.


----------



## Hearthfire

kloey74 said:


> I'm not sure what happened to my victim so I will post what I sent!  The creepy mirror is my favorite that I've made so far.
> View attachment 722030


That is a beautiful reap!!! I love that mirror!!


----------



## Shadow Panther

So many great reaps going on. I am so behind so I hope everyone is well ❤


----------



## kloey74

WitchyKitty said:


> I like all of it! That mirror is very awesome and creepy!
> I'm sorry you victim hasn't posted. Maybe they still will and something just came up.


I totally understand how things just come up. Thursday marks the 3 months since my husband's accident and he is still isn't home yet. And now to top if off my herniated disc symptoms are coming back after last year's surgery. Life can suck but at least we have Halloween to look forward too!!!!


----------



## Ladyfrog

kloey74 said:


> I totally understand how things just come up. Thursday marks the 3 months since my husband's accident and he is still isn't home yet. And now to top if off my herniated disc symptoms are coming back after last year's surgery. Life can suck but at least we have Halloween to look forward too!!!!


Ugh herniated discs are awful. My husband has had multiple and 2 surgeries so far. I hope you and your husband get better soon!


----------



## WitchyKitty

kloey74 said:


> I totally understand how things just come up. Thursday marks the 3 months since my husband's accident and he is still isn't home yet. And now to top if off my herniated disc symptoms are coming back after last year's surgery. Life can suck but at least we have Halloween to look forward too!!!!


I hope your husband gets to come home, soon, and I really hope your symptoms ease back off!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Kloey74, I love the mirror and the tree picture. Did you paint that? I'm sorry your victim never acknowledged you. Mine never did either. So it's important to keep in mind the fun we have creating things, and learning from each other, and enjoy the banter. I hope life returns to normal soon for your whole family.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Hearthfire. It's not wierd at all that your always on the lookout for ways to be creative. I'm eyeing some dead limbs on a tree in my backyard that will make perfect witches brooms with some twigs from the wood pile attached, & I think I'll run some fairy lights through them too. Perfect project for when I'm home Halloween week!


----------



## Hearthfire

That sounds beautiful Lady Arsenic. I'm so sorry your victim didn't respond to your amazing reap. I'm hoping they are alright. The banter on this forum and thread truly makes me wish we were closer together. I'm grateful to be living in the woods but would love to share with like minded spirits!


----------



## bethene

Hearthfire....I do have a hat that works!! I want to add some tulle to it..otherwise it works great!! Thank you again!!! It's gorgeous!
I am sorry that your victims didn't acknowledge your gifts. I do realize life gets crazy but it only takes a few minutes to say thank you. If you don't have a chance to get pictures still come on and say it arrived...thank you and explain you have a emergency. Oh well. 

Anyone else not received a gift??


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Hearthfire said:


> That sounds beautiful Lady Arsenic. I'm so sorry your victim didn't respond to your amazing reap. I'm hoping they are alright. The banter on this forum and thread truly makes me wish we were closer together. I'm grateful to be living in the woods but would live to share with likeminded spirits!


Well said!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yeah, who is still waiting for a reap??


----------



## Ladyfrog

WitchyKitty said:


> Yeah, who is still waiting for a reap??


Me but Bethene said she'd been in contact with my reaper so I'm content to wait. Makes the surprise that much better ?


----------



## deathrisesagain

i am waiting as well, but i know why, so dont rush your recovery my reaper. Your health is more important, and i can wait. I am just having fun creating things for others to enjoy. I dont know who enjoys it more, me creating them or others having them


----------



## AstorReinhardt

I kept forgetting to post I got my package. This cold I got really has made me scatter brained. My reaper got me a bunch of cool classic monster movies on VHS, a warm and soft spider web blanket and some yummy bat brownies. Thanks reaper.


----------



## WitchyKitty

AstorReinhardt said:


> I kept forgetting to post I got my package. This cold I got really has made me scatter brained. My reaper got me a bunch of cool classic monster movies on VHS, a warm and soft spider web blanket and some yummy bat brownies. Thanks reaper.
> 
> View attachment 722121


Oh, I'd probably love the blanket!! I love soft, fuzzy blankets! That whole set up looks like a great kit for staying in and relaxing...especially if you have a cold!


----------



## SpookySpoof

WitchyKitty said:


> Yeah, who is still waiting for a reap??


Me - after my fiasco of double payment for customs and Saturday delivery it never came, its been a manic weekend (next door car got car jacked and was horrific in broad daylight and police have been in and out all weekend....) anyway just checked and my package should arrive today!! Been on the phone all moring arranging the refund. 
Luckily I booked a day off work so will be here to receive it! Perfect for me as tomorrow (1st Oct) is when I officially start Hallowe'en


----------



## zerocharisma

SpookySpoof said:


> Me - after my fiasco of double payment for customs and Saturday delivery it never came, its been a manic weekend (next door car got car jacked and was horrific in broad daylight and police have been in and out all weekend....) anyway just checked and my package should arrive today!! Been on the phone all moring arranging the refund.
> Luckily I booked a day off work so will be here to receive it! Perfect for me as tomorrow (1st Oct) is when I officially start Hallowe'en


Woohooo! Can't wait to see!


----------



## zerocharisma

WitchyKitty said:


> Yeah, who is still waiting for a reap??


Me, but @bethene has said it's on the way ?


----------



## Spookerstar

It is amazing that page 61 of this thread and there are still things people send that I have never seen before. Wonderful and thoughtful reapers
Bethene great dolls. Dolls do creep me out but I love that you can turn them into all sorts of things. I love that spider victim and the kitty charm and ornament are sweet.
SpookySpoof so happy you will be home to get your reap. A perfect way to start the season
Tye that skull bowl is beautiful! I would love to bring my lunch to work in something like that. And that eye ring is so much fun. Who was your reaper?
Astor sorry you are feeling sick but looks like your reaper picked perfect things to send you to enjoy when you are home recovering. 
Kloey sorry your victim hasn't been on to show their reap. Glad you shared with us. You always make the best corpsed pumpkins. That mirror is killer!
Gatergirl I love that you got another package. A Little Bit Scary that scarecrow is disturbing. The eyes make it look like it is alive. Yikes!
Giggle so happy Big Tex is back home and safe ?? and you found the perfect staff for your costume! Hope you post photos when it is all put together


----------



## SpookySpoof

Was reaped!! thank you so much to me reaper!!! Firstly I was totally blown away by the shipping costs!! wow!
I loved everything








This cute pop up card!! In love with it¬








This awesome and very heavy mug - perfect for my night time sleepy tea also has some sweets in it









A day of the dead kitchen scourer holder









Proper napkins with spiders and cobwebs on









These three cheeky wind up ghosts 









I love love love these pumpkins - not sure the colour is reflecting properley here but the metal type one is a bluey tint and will absolutely go with my bedroom decor









These awesome lovingly hand made battery powered candle!! the time and effort is so appreciated









Need to get some more batteries for these -but they flicker !!


----------



## SpookySpoof

This Beanie Baby - I have a few Halloween ones but not the ghost one - i love him


----------



## Spookerstar

SpookySpoof said:


> View attachment 722156
> 
> 
> This Beanie Baby - I have a few Halloween ones but not the ghost one - i love him
> View attachment 722155


Oh what a fun reap you received! I recognize your reap from a teaser post. That ghost is adorable and I love your scrubby holder. Happy Haunting!


----------



## deathrisesagain

OMG!!!!! I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Let's see here first, we have a Bat. It is so cool and will be hung year round.









Next we have a gargoyle. This is incredible, and one that can never be found online for purchase. 









Then theres this, a skull. It looks amazing, and realistic, and WILL be used for my halloween party.









And last, but certainly not least. A skull ornament. I typically don't collect them, but i love this so much i am DEFINITELY going to collect ornaments now. 









I love the whole set dearly. Here is a group pic.










I love everything. They are incredible, and that fact that they all are handmade. The thought, the care, the stalking, the dedication that she has put into everything. A huge thank you, to my VERY first Reaper ever!!!
The ONE, the ONLY, the DEDICATED, the CARING LIZZYBORDEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I can not thank you enough, and believe me when i say i love everything, and i do hope you have recovered from your illness. Also a thank you to Mr. Lizzyborden for trying to get it sent out. 

If this is the talent everyone is comparing me too..................I do not fit into the incredibly talented group that yall say. I would have NEVER been able to do anything like this. Lizzyborden, these items will have a HUGE special place on a shelf year round and never could be replaced. I mean come on, my very first Reaper, and these items are incredible (and i know i've said like incredible like a million times, but they are). Thank you again.


----------



## Spookerstar

deathrisesagain said:


> OMG!!!!! I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Let's see here first, we have a Bat. It is so cool and will be hung year round.
> View attachment 722157
> 
> 
> Next we have a gargoyle. This is incredible, and one that can never be found online for purchase.
> View attachment 722159
> 
> 
> Then theres this, a skull. It looks amazing, and realistic, and WILL be used for my halloween party.
> View attachment 722160
> 
> 
> And last, but certainly not least. A skull ornament. I typically don't collect them, but i love this so much i am DEFINITELY going to collect ornaments now.
> View attachment 722161
> 
> 
> I love the whole set dearly. Here is a group pic.
> View attachment 722162
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything. They are incredible, and that fact that they all are handmade. The thought, the care, the stalking, the dedication that she has put into everything. A huge thank you, to my VERY first Reaper ever!!!
> The ONE, the ONLY, the DEDICATED, the CARING LIZZYBORDEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can not thank you enough, and believe me when i say i love everything, and i do hope you have recovered from your illness. Also a thank you to Mr. Lizzyborden for trying to get it sent out.
> 
> If this is the talent everyone is comparing me too..................I do not fit into the incredibly talented group that yall say. I would have NEVER been able to do anything like this. Lizzyborden, these items will have a HUGE special place on a shelf year round and never could be replaced. I mean come on, my very first Reaper, and these items are incredible (and i know i've said like incredible like a million times, but they are). Thank you again.


Oh Death those are some great pieces. They look hand crafted. I love the ornament. So spooky. Yea! Your first reap!


----------



## Wickedwench

Momof2! said:


> Madame Leota!!


I saw this and am so crazy jealous! that is one difficult pop to get!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

SpookySpoof said:


> View attachment 722156
> 
> 
> This Beanie Baby - I have a few Halloween ones but not the ghost one - i love him
> View attachment 722155


Awesome reap! Love love that mug and the two pumpkins, those candles are really cool and I have that bb ghost, too!


----------



## WitchyKitty

deathrisesagain said:


> OMG!!!!! I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Let's see here first, we have a Bat. It is so cool and will be hung year round.
> View attachment 722157
> 
> 
> Next we have a gargoyle. This is incredible, and one that can never be found online for purchase.
> View attachment 722159
> 
> 
> Then theres this, a skull. It looks amazing, and realistic, and WILL be used for my halloween party.
> View attachment 722160
> 
> 
> And last, but certainly not least. A skull ornament. I typically don't collect them, but i love this so much i am DEFINITELY going to collect ornaments now.
> View attachment 722161
> 
> 
> I love the whole set dearly. Here is a group pic.
> View attachment 722162
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything. They are incredible, and that fact that they all are handmade. The thought, the care, the stalking, the dedication that she has put into everything. A huge thank you, to my VERY first Reaper ever!!!
> The ONE, the ONLY, the DEDICATED, the CARING LIZZYBORDEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can not thank you enough, and believe me when i say i love everything, and i do hope you have recovered from your illness. Also a thank you to Mr. Lizzyborden for trying to get it sent out.
> 
> If this is the talent everyone is comparing me too..................I do not fit into the incredibly talented group that yall say. I would have NEVER been able to do anything like this. Lizzyborden, these items will have a HUGE special place on a shelf year round and never could be replaced. I mean come on, my very first Reaper, and these items are incredible (and i know i've said like incredible like a million times, but they are). Thank you again.


Great reap!! That is all handmade?? Awesome!! It's all great...I love the ornament!


----------



## lizzyborden

deathrisesagain said:


> OMG!!!!! I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Let's see here first, we have a Bat. It is so cool and will be hung year round.
> View attachment 722157
> 
> 
> Next we have a gargoyle. This is incredible, and one that can never be found online for purchase.
> View attachment 722159
> 
> 
> Then theres this, a skull. It looks amazing, and realistic, and WILL be used for my halloween party.
> View attachment 722160
> 
> 
> And last, but certainly not least. A skull ornament. I typically don't collect them, but i love this so much i am DEFINITELY going to collect ornaments now.
> View attachment 722161
> 
> 
> I love the whole set dearly. Here is a group pic.
> View attachment 722162
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything. They are incredible, and that fact that they all are handmade. The thought, the care, the stalking, the dedication that she has put into everything. A huge thank you, to my VERY first Reaper ever!!!
> The ONE, the ONLY, the DEDICATED, the CARING LIZZYBORDEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can not thank you enough, and believe me when i say i love everything, and i do hope you have recovered from your illness. Also a thank you to Mr. Lizzyborden for trying to get it sent out.
> 
> If this is the talent everyone is comparing me too..................I do not fit into the incredibly talented group that yall say. I would have NEVER been able to do anything like this. Lizzyborden, these items will have a HUGE special place on a shelf year round and never could be replaced. I mean come on, my very first Reaper, and these items are incredible (and i know i've said like incredible like a million times, but they are). Thank you again.


So glad everything arrived safely! It was a pleasure being your reaper. 

The gargoyle and bat were downsized as the originals were designed to be much bigger and an even bigger headache to try to ship without getting broken. I do wish I had made the gargoyle bigger as I would have loved to added more detail. The large skull was the only thing I pulled from my chamber of unfinished items as it was simply a paper shell when I started. I envisioned it having acrylic teeth but they are still MIA.  The ornament was made using a styrofoam ball as the base. 

Never discount your talents. When I look at projects I made five or six years ago, my stuff now looks 100 times better even though I still nitpick and note things I would have done differently. 

Thank you for the well wishes. I am on the mend, munchkin returned to school today but hubby is down with bronchitis now.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I am glad you are feeling a bit better, lizzy...hope your husband gets better, now, soon!


----------



## deathrisesagain

I love everything, and the skills you have is incredible. Yep everything arrived safe and sound. Right now i have them sitting on a storage shelf until i can find a better place for them. Honestly, i have never done paper mache, not to mention i'm not artistic at all. I can build, and make stained glass pieces, but other then that..........nothing. Thank you again Lizzy. I am sorry everyone is getting sick. I hope everyone gets better soon!


----------



## zerocharisma

lizzyborden said:


> So glad everything arrived safely! It was a pleasure being your reaper.
> 
> The gargoyle and bat were downsized as the originals were designed to be much bigger and an even bigger headache to try to ship without getting broken. I do wish I had made the gargoyle bigger as I would have loved to added more detail. The large skull was the only thing I pulled from my chamber of unfinished items as it was simply a paper shell when I started. I envisioned it having acrylic teeth but they are still MIA.  The ornament was made using a styrofoam ball as the base.
> 
> Never discount your talents. When I look at projects I made five or six years ago, my stuff now looks 100 times better even though I still nitpick and note things I would have done differently.
> 
> Thank you for the well wishes. I am on the mend, munchkin returned to school today but hubby is down with bronchitis now.


My mind is blown by your creations! What materials did you use to build on the bases?


----------



## bethene

Amazing reaps!!!
Now...DeathRisesAgain.. Just because you can't mache..don't think you aren't a crafter!!! Stain glass and wood working are definitely a craft!! I am not much of a macher either. I have but nothing to the level of Lizzy!! We all have different talents we bring to the forum. If there is something you want to learn look for a tutorial and try until you get it! ( we all are picky about our work...but still...keep trying). But I know I will never be a woodworker like you!


----------



## lizzyborden

Wow! 61 pages


deathrisesagain said:


> I love everything, and the skills you have is incredible. Yep everything arrived safe and sound. Right now i have them sitting on a storage shelf until i can find a better place for them. Honestly, i have never done paper mache, not to mention i'm not artistic at all. I can build, and make stained glass pieces, but other then that..........nothing. Thank you again Lizzy. I am sorry everyone is getting sick. I hope everyone gets better soon!


I saw the chest you built for your victim and I can say you are definitely artistic! I've always wanted to learn how to do stained glass and may try it someday when I have a bonafide workshop. I started quilting last year and even though I've been around it my entire life, my work is far from perfect though it gets a little better each time.


----------



## lizzyborden

zerocharisma said:


> My mind is blown by your creations! What materials did you use to build on the bases?


Thank you! The large skull is paper mache with the details made of paper clay. The bat and gargoyle have an armature made of cardboard and hot glue covered with a layer of paper clay for the details. The ornament is a styrofoam ball (repurposed from one of those old satin Christmas ornaments) with a cardboard template for the facial features glued on followed by a layer of paper mache and paper clay.


----------



## lizzyborden

WitchyKitty said:


> I am glad you are feeling a bit better, lizzy...hope your husband gets better, now, soon!


Thank you so much! Yep, he's the real hero! He's been working seven days a week for most of the last month and hasn't been well since we had that virus a month ago. He took care of everything while I was incapacitated and honestly wouldn't have went to the doctor if I hadn't forced him to. Just glad it's just bronchitis and not pneumonia too.


----------



## Ladyfrog

Wow such original items in these reaps! Wonderful craftsmanship and creativity.


----------



## projectworkout

Using some of the awesome creepy corn and Ice cream my reaper made me! My cart is done, I left one section open in the back to slide a fog machine in there. We get rain/snow here so I have to protect them some. Now I just need to add my soda jerk to the cart and some lighting.


----------



## yoboseiyo

spooky i'm so glad you like everything! 
i had so mich fun making those candles that i'm making myself a set now.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

SpookySpoof, so glad you finally got your reap! I LOVE your napkins!! So cool! BB ghost is adorable!

Deathrisesagain you do stained glass?! That's great! That and woodworking make for some really original looking pieces!


----------



## Spookerstar

I have been noticing this year there seems to be a lot of really secret reapers. Hope now that we are close to the end the come from the shadows to reveal themselves!
?


----------



## deathrisesagain

Lady Arsenic said:


> SpookySpoof, so glad you finally got your reap! I LOVE your napkins!! So cool! BB ghost is adorable!
> 
> Deathrisesagain you do stained glass?! That's great! That and woodworking make for some really original looking pieces!


Yes, I do stained glass. If i had the appropriate amount of time i can make some really unique pieces. However, with working full time, and with only about three weeks or so between the start and shipping date, i don't have enough time to do woodwork and stained glass. I highly doubt three weeks is enough time for stained glass. I did one piece in a week, but that was working 60 hours a week, and staying up late. That really pushed it, and i have a lot of problems with the piece afterwards. I vowed to never rush stained glass again. I'd rather time my time and not have problems, then rush and have nothing but problems. With doing wood working, i can do a stretch and wait over night. A lot of woodworking is waiting, glue to dry, stain to dry, poly to dry. Like right now, i'm doing a project for my victim, but at the same time, i'm trying to finish up a camping sign for my parents. They have a trip at the beginning of November, and i'm hoping to have it done for their trip.


----------



## Shadow Panther

SpookySpoof said:


> View attachment 722156
> 
> 
> This Beanie Baby - I have a few Halloween ones but not the ghost one - i love him
> View attachment 722155


I love your metal pumpkin and candles


----------



## CreepySpiders

Spookerstar said:


> I have been noticing this year there seems to be a lot of really secret reapers. Hope now that we are close to the end the come from the shadows to reveal themselves!
> ?


I usually secret reap  This year I left hints. What I think were fairly obvious hints. Do you think I should just say?


----------



## Spookerstar

Maybe if they are not a regular they dont remember everyone's screen name. I would come forward  ?


----------



## CreepySpiders

lisa48317 said:


> I got reaped today!!! I was so excited!
> 
> The cat did not come in the box - he put himself there before I could even see what all was in it!
> View attachment 721862
> 
> My mascot Chuck has some new friends! The lady's dress is very fabulous.
> 
> The candles are destined for the shack in the cemetery & I'm thinking the wall art will become desk art at work.
> 
> I'm sure the spiders weren't meant to be cat toys.... but one or two may have been claimed by the cats - and my orange cat was trying to steal the little skeleton. He's going to work with me, too.
> 
> This is a lovely, large, heavy tablecloth that will also go nicely in the shack - the spider is a nice touch!
> 
> Hand towels!!! Love them!!
> 
> And the card is of a similar style to my teaser, signed by "Creepy" (from San Francisco) - not sure who that is, but thank you so much! I love everything!


OMG your cat in the box made my day! So glad your Chuck now has a creepy lady friend  I'm always happy to hear my victim is happy with their reaping. Happy October to you!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I was reaped.!!!! I'm having issues uploading but will post more momentarily. Thank you Tammy


----------



## moonwitchkitty




----------



## moonwitchkitty




----------



## WitchyKitty

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 722510
> View attachment 722511


Great reap!! I love the witch, towels, skulls and the kitty toys!! Of course, you have to have the pretty kitty picture, too, with her toys! I see a cutie puppy, too, checking stuff out!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Awesome! I love the witch & your cat & dog look happy too! Who was your reaper?


----------



## SilentRaven

SpookySpoof said:


> View attachment 722147
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 722150
> 
> 
> These awesome lovingly hand made battery powered candle!! the time and effort is so appreciated
> View attachment 722151
> 
> 
> Need to get some more batteries for these -but they flicker !!
> View attachment 722152


excellent reap! love all these items!!


----------



## Berksmaw

bethene said:


> Post pictures of your teasers and gifts from your reaper here!
> I'm looking forward to seeing all the creativity on the forum!!!!


❓❓❓❓❓
New here, what is this Reaper you guys are talking about ❓
????


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Lady Arsenic said:


> Awesome! I love the witch & your cat & dog look happy too! Who was your reaper?


Tammy was my Reaper i didn't get a HF handle


----------



## deathrisesagain

Berksmaw said:


> ❓❓❓❓❓
> New here, what is this Reaper you guys are talking about ❓
> ????


Secret Reaper, it's a Secret Santa but for Halloween. We all are given a "victim" and their lists of likes/wants and dislikes/do not want. We either buy or make things off of that list. The first Big Reaper is over, and the second Reaper is already underway. The next one, if i am right should be Merry Reaper. If you're interested, keep your eye out for the sign up and such. You can also refer to page one on this thread for more information.


----------



## bethene

I received this from SpookySpoof...a Happy Halloween banner...some cool face stickers..a lucky six pence ( my hubby is into coins, he thought it was awesome, but he can't have it...it's mine,lol!) And simply the most adorable little Lego (I believe) Wicked Witch!!! She is going right on my witch shelf!!
Thank you SpookySpoof!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Did you think I got my reap and just disappeared? Because I was worried you did! The opposite was true - I was so bummed to be missing all the reaping posts but my life went a little sideways with work mayhem, travel and a car accident. I know I am late to the party but I spent the last few evenings catching up on all 32 pages that I was behind! I am so in awe (even more than most years) at the unbelievable generosity and talent shared! So grateful to be part of this group! I made notes as I went but I still feel like I missed a bunch!

*LadyArsenic* - what a wonderful fun reap! Normallikeyou--what a genius idea! Gorgeous work on the travel spell case and I WANT that pitcher. Impressive transformation!

*Bethene*-so much great stuff from Hearthfire, especially love that moon phase banner. Hearthfire reaps are never ending! Even when the packages finally stop coming the warmth of her reaping enthusiasm continues. I am still feeling it this year!

*Kippystarz*-that mirror is to die for! Nice work spookie pookie!

*mortia adams*-what a haul! Especially love the thoughtfulness of the necklace in your image!

*tzgirls123*-such a cool crochet plant and wicked wench that spell book! Wow!

*Andromalius*-I think those gargoyles were delivered to the wrong house...I better come on over and get them. I NEED them! Kidding-but wow! The pumpkin is also awesome. Shebears9 what an awesome reaper you are!

*The Auditor*-what a thoughtful reap you got! Right down to the wonderful haunted house on the box! Nice work SpookyGirl_1980. Really like the cat and the skelly figures

*JimmyMM* - Woaaaaah. Its like a whole ornament shop was delivered to your house. Only better because of all the work that went into them! that pirate chest!?! The filigree skull! Bethene wow! That bug bites potion was my favorite--havent seen one like it before!

*WickedWench* - coolest funko I have seen! So much thought and care went into that reap. Tannasgach I can't believe how detailed it was and how much research you did! Love the skeleton in dirt in the coffin, I want those cards, the cross...like everyone else that hook stopper! But that steampunk skull with the eye! Perfect touch!

*gatorgirl35* - what a fun NBC reap. Never seen that candlestick before--love it!

*Momof2* - great handcrafted reap! Those towels and coasters are cool and the dog caller is the best!

*dbruner* - love that quote canvas for filthy!

*CreepySpiders* - had fun watching your reap take shape. Graveyard Queen is so creative and makes the best candles. Love that spell book!

*unlovedpoet *- Watching your vampire reap come together was so amazing. I would be working away hacking up frogs for my reap and look up and Spookerstar had made some new impressive thing like those garlic necklaces but that vampire hunter kit was something to behold! So glad you liked it. What a fun theme for a party you decided on!

*Therewolf*-skeleton schmorgasbord! Amazing! That pictures of your sweet doggie was so great I had to go show my husband!

*GraveyardQueen-*love your whole reap, especially the scarft but that mug!? Swoon!

*SakiGirl*-what a prolific reap you got! That lantern might be one of my favorite things in the reaper all year!

*pellie8504*-what a cool cat pillow!

*GatorGirl*-that pumpkin is mind blowing. Really. Your talent is unreal...I was excited to see what you did just from the boxes and your reap delivered on the hype! The scarecrow is too cool. Increidlbe work.

*X-Pired*-such a special reap! Great work deathrises! If I remember right you were feeling concerned with it being your first reaper but I have no idea why! You are very talented!

*dbruner*-perfect Dia de los Muertos box of goodies. Good work zero charisma!

*GiggleFairy*-unfortunately those frog legs already got commandeered for another project! Thanks again for my wonderful reap--I have had lots of compliments!

*amymyl* - love the steampunk cthulhu but THOSE BOOKS!!!! I am in AWE. Another all time favorite! Brimstone somehow every year you manage to set a new bar on talent and generosity!

*tannasgach*-what a beautiful reap, even the card is amazing! The candelabra and dracula glass are my favorite and that hanging vase is awesome! a_granger you find and make the best stuff. Will be visiting your shop on a regular basis for sure (I have received so many compliments on my vampire blood)!

*GatorGirl* - that scarecrow is a lot of bit scary! Good work a little bit scary!

deathrises-that bat!! The whole reap! Wow!

*Lizzy*-was excited to see the result of all the work crafting you had talked about - amazing job! Glad to hear you are on the mend!

*Sinterbell *- love those blair witch sticks! (also was so glad you revealed yourself this to your victim....if you did. I mean of course you didn't..you never would but still. Good work!)

*moonwitchkitty*-loving those witch stakes! Those kitty toys look fun (and your kitty sweet)! The solar bobblers are too fun!


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> I received this from SpookySpoof...a Happy Halloween banner...some cool face stickers..a lucky six pence ( my hubby is into coins, he thought it was awesome, but he can't have it...it's mine,lol!) And simply the most adorable little Lego (I believe) Wicked Witch!!! She is going right on my witch shelf!!
> Thank you SpookySpoof!!
> View attachment 722581
> View attachment 722582


More fun gifts for you! Look at the little wicked witch!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

We still have some waiting, correct? I just want to make sure I don't miss anyone's reapings!! ??


----------



## bethene

I know Lady Frog is...


----------



## WitchyKitty

I hope she gets it, soon!


----------



## Hearthfire

Awww Witchful Thinking I have missed you!! I hope you are doing ok. I'm so sorry to hear of the car accident. Believe me I'm well versed in how devastating those can be. I have thought of you so often. When I walked into Spirit I saw a Sam lollipop and then a lifesize Sam and wondered how your DIY project was going. Thank you for your kind words about my reaps. I enjoyed your reap so much! I'm sure Bethene didn't know what my crazy boxes were about! Lol Be well my friend with Blessings to you!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Oh, I missed that! So sorry about the life mayhem and the car accident, Witchful Thinking! Hope all is well!


----------



## Shadow Panther

I have missed a bunch too but that is almost good. It means people are finding this forum again ?


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Aww thanks for the support guys - things are getting back on track! Hearthfire I bet you have seen some really tough stuff in your job, it just makes it more amazing you are such a positive person! Thats too funny you thought of me---when I walked into spirit this year and saw all the trick r treat stuff I thought of you too! I couldn't believe it! The supplies you got me made me happy every time I opened my shed and saw them this year. I was kind of of stuck on his jammies. You got me the perfect material but it seemed daunting so I of course procrastinated. Then I saw something at spirit that made me realize it doesn't have to be full jammies - excited to get going on it again!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Welcome back Witchfulthinking, sorry to hear about your car accident, I'm glad your ok! I did wonder if you were just really busy.


----------



## Hearthfire

I can't wait to see what you create! I know it will be fabulous!! And yes I've seen more than I'd like to admit with my job and car crashes but I had 2 myself, within 2 years, which were both life changing. So if you need anything or just have questions, you know I'm always at your service


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Hearthfire said:


> I can't wait to see what you create! I know it will be fabulous!! And yes I've seen more than I'd like to admit with my job and car crashes but I had 2 myself, within 2 years, which were both life changing. So if you need anything or just have questions, you know I'm always at your service


So sorry to hear that Hearthfire. We so often forget how quickly life can change. I was very lucky mine was not a severe accident, the airbags didn't deploy as most of the impact was from behind so just dealing with some back issues and loss of my car. Very grateful it was not worse and sorry to hear you had not only one but two life altering incidents. Hope you are doing well now!

Are we down to just one person waiting on their reap? If I read it correctly we at at least know its on the way?


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Lady Arsenic said:


> Welcome back Witchfulthinking, sorry to hear about your car accident, I'm glad your ok! I did wonder if you were just really busy.


Thanks! I heard you had some excitement in your neck of the woods during setup today! Loving the pictures I saw of the display so far - can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hearthfire said:


> I can't wait to see what you create! I know it will be fabulous!! And yes I've seen more than I'd like to admit with my job and car crashes but I had 2 myself, within 2 years, which were both life changing. So if you need anything or just have questions, you know I'm always at your service


I'm so sorry to hear you've dealt with two terrible car crashes...especially so close together.


----------



## deathrisesagain

Witchful Thinking, I'm sorry about the loss of your car and hopefully the back pain subsides soon. I am one that is definitely no stranger to pain having been injured in the service and have pain every day. Pain is no one's friend, and hopefully you don't have to go through too much and not for long either.


----------



## Hearthfire

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm so sorry to hear you've dealt with two terrible car crashes...especially so close together.


Thanks! I guess I can take a beating pretty good! I had no idea I have a strong threshold for pain. I even freaked the paramedics out as they were cutting me out of the mess. I was relaying my self assessment to them. Lol Broken tibia, broken fibula, leg popped through my hip and shattered, broken pelvis and seat belt broke 4 ribs and sliced my liver almost completely in half. Never lost consciousness and even called my hubby from my truck to tell him it wasn't my fault but the truck was gone! Only missed 3 months of work and back to 12 hr shifts in the ICU. I'm truly mental I guess so I feel Like I can do whatever I want for Halloween since I survived! Whoo hoo!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hearthfire said:


> Thanks! I guess I can take a beating pretty good! I had no idea I have a strong threshold for pain. I even freaked the paramedics out as they were cutting me out of the mess. I was relaying my self assessment to them. Lol Broken tibia, broken fibula, leg popped through my hip and shattered, broken pelvis and seat belt broke 4 ribs and sliced my liver almost completely in half. Never lost consciousness and even called my hubby from my truck to tell him it wasn't my fault but the truck was gone! Only missed 3 months of work and back to 12 hr shifts in the ICU. I'm truly mental I guess so I feel Like I can do whatever I want for Halloween since I survived! Whoo hoo!


Wow! That's crazy!!! I'm glad you got through that, it sounds beyond awful and terrifying! Hugs for what you went through!


----------



## unlovedpoet

Such great stuff this year! I’m always amazed by the generosity of the people on this forum. I’ve now got so many ideas for new projects to try too!


----------



## Spookerstar

MoonWitchKitty I love your reap! Your kitty is adorable. I haven't seen the iguana skelly before. I wonder who Tammy is? 
Witchful I didn't know you were still having back pain! I hope you are having that checked out! 
Hearthfire your accident sounds so scary and painful. You must have been in shock to even be able to communicate through that. It sounds like a scene from a TV show. Also scary that you know so much from your job you could do your own assessment. So glad you recovered from that. 
Excited we only have one victim waiting but on the other hand will be sad to not see it end. Every year I think how can people top this? and we do 
Maybe we can keep the fun going by people posting how they integrated their reaps into their decorating

...finally a confession, I am a spreadsheet addict and love to try and keep track of who is reaping who and what page the posted on so I can go back and relive the wonder. This year my spreadsheet has a whole lot of empty spaces. So many people this year were secret! Come forward reapers and reveal yourselves!


----------



## zerocharisma

@bethene @Witchful Thinking @WitchyKitty sorry, I've gotten behind in keeping up with forum posts, but just wanted to let you know I have not received my Reap yet either ?. Bethene said that she had heard a parcel was on it's way to me a few weeks back, but it's not arrived yet. I am in the UK so maybe it's just taking a while to travel from somewhere far away...


----------



## bethene

ZeroCarisma....I received the tracking number for your gifts...but once out of the USA it doesn't apply any more....I am so sorry you haven't received one yet....it should be coming soon! It was 13 days ago I received the tracking number...


----------



## Spookerstar

zerocharisma said:


> @bethene @Witchful Thinking @WitchyKitty sorry, I've gotten behind in keeping up with forum posts, but just wanted to let you know I have not received my Reap yet either ?. Bethene said that she had heard a parcel was on it's way to me a few weeks back, but it's not arrived yet. I am in the UK so maybe it's just taking a while to travel from somewhere far away...


Oh I hope you get your reaper package soon!


----------



## WitchyKitty

zerocharisma said:


> @bethene @Witchful Thinking @WitchyKitty sorry, I've gotten behind in keeping up with forum posts, but just wanted to let you know I have not received my Reap yet either ?. Bethene said that she had heard a parcel was on it's way to me a few weeks back, but it's not arrived yet. I am in the UK so maybe it's just taking a while to travel from somewhere far away...


I hope it gets to you, soon!!!


----------



## bethene

I received this amazing candle from Spookerstar!!! I love it!!!! So cool!! 

Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

WOAH, I've never seen anything like it! That's a great candle Bethene! Where'd you find that Spookerstar? Hang in there Zerocharisma, it's got to arrive soon, & just in time for the big show!


----------



## Hearthfire

Ok Spookerstar, how in the hell did you do that?!?!? I HAVE to have that!!!


----------



## LadyWraith

I hope I am doing this right!? .... I FINALLY am thanking my reaper !!!!! First year being a part of this and it was amazing the things I recieved !!!! (As I'm writing this my kids are all over me but this is important and needs to finally be done! ...sorry kids mummy needs to ignore you for 5 more minutes!)

Ok FIRST I started opening the box and I SQUEALED when I was greeted by this perfect face








I could still smell the fresh paint and I am so impressed with it this will definitely become a centerpiece every year! I wish everyone could see the detail its rough and I've been trying to figure out how it's made since I got it!







I would have been happy just with this but there's more!!
In love with this hand painted tree already have it hanging up!







now this next piece is super freaky and I've never seen anything like this ! I'm so intrigued and stared at it way too long with admiration how did you make this!? So freaky!







then to top it off there were these really cool candle sticks







I wish I could hug ya but a big old THANK YOU will have to do! Sorry this is coming to you so late hope you see this and I posted this correctly! @kloey74 ... it was a real treat all your gifts you are very talented!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

bethene said:


> I received this amazing candle from Spookerstar!!! I love it!!!! So cool!!
> 
> Thank you so very much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 723063
> View attachment 723064


What an amazing candle Bethene! It’s fantastic!



LadyWraith said:


> I hope I am doing this right!? .... I FINALLY am thanking my reaper !!!!! First year being a part of this and it was amazing the things I recieved !!!! (As I'm writing this my kids are all over me but this is important and needs to finally be done! ...sorry kids mummy needs to ignore you for 5 more minutes!)
> 
> Ok FIRST I started opening the box and I SQUEALED when I was greeted by this perfect face
> View attachment 723089
> 
> I could still smell the fresh paint and I am so impressed with it this will definitely become a centerpiece every year! I wish everyone could see the detail its rough and I've been trying to figure out how it's made since I got it!
> View attachment 723090
> I would have been happy just with this but there's more!!
> In love with this hand painted tree already have it hanging up!
> View attachment 723092
> now this next piece is super freaky and I've never seen anything like this ! I'm so intrigued and stared at it way too long with admiration how did you make this!? So freaky!
> View attachment 723093
> then to top it off there were these really cool candle sticks
> View attachment 723095
> I wish I could hug ya but a big old THANK YOU will have to do! Sorry this is coming to you so late hope you see this and I posted this correctly! @kloey74 ... it was a real treat all your gifts you are very talented!


I love the painting with the tree! Kudos to talented Kloey. Of course the jack is pretty special as well!


----------



## Spookerstar

Lady Wraith you are a lucky victim. I am a lucky owner of a corpsed pumpkin from Kloey too! I love that mirror too. Super spooky


----------



## Spookerstar

Oh Bethene you are very welcome! You bring us all joy and I was hoping to bring a little to you as well. 
It really is an easy craft I found on Pinterest, but I have to admit I wasn't very focused. You are supposed to cut out the eye holes BEFORE you glue it on and I forgot so I had to scratch them off and it looked silly so added some paint. But...it actually makes it look creepier! 


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/244390717266515857/
Hope this link works. Let me know if it doesn't and I will try another way
Happy Halloween Season Reaper Queen!


----------



## Ladyfrog

Hearthfire said:


> Thanks! I guess I can take a beating pretty good! I had no idea I have a strong threshold for pain. I even freaked the paramedics out as they were cutting me out of the mess. I was relaying my self assessment to them. Lol Broken tibia, broken fibula, leg popped through my hip and shattered, broken pelvis and seat belt broke 4 ribs and sliced my liver almost completely in half. Never lost consciousness and even called my hubby from my truck to tell him it wasn't my fault but the truck was gone! Only missed 3 months of work and back to 12 hr shifts in the ICU. I'm truly mental I guess so I feel Like I can do whatever I want for Halloween since I survived! Whoo hoo!


I think you definitely earned the right to do whatever you want! That must have been so scary (not in the fun way). I hope you are feeling better now!


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> I received this amazing candle from Spookerstar!!! I love it!!!! So cool!!
> 
> Thank you so very much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 723063
> View attachment 723064


Awesome, creepy witch candle, bethene!!!



LadyWraith said:


> I hope I am doing this right!? .... I FINALLY am thanking my reaper !!!!! First year being a part of this and it was amazing the things I recieved !!!! (As I'm writing this my kids are all over me but this is important and needs to finally be done! ...sorry kids mummy needs to ignore you for 5 more minutes!)
> 
> Ok FIRST I started opening the box and I SQUEALED when I was greeted by this perfect face
> View attachment 723089
> 
> I could still smell the fresh paint and I am so impressed with it this will definitely become a centerpiece every year! I wish everyone could see the detail its rough and I've been trying to figure out how it's made since I got it!
> View attachment 723090
> I would have been happy just with this but there's more!!
> In love with this hand painted tree already have it hanging up!
> View attachment 723092
> now this next piece is super freaky and I've never seen anything like this ! I'm so intrigued and stared at it way too long with admiration how did you make this!? So freaky!
> View attachment 723093
> then to top it off there were these really cool candle sticks
> View attachment 723095
> I wish I could hug ya but a big old THANK YOU will have to do! Sorry this is coming to you so late hope you see this and I posted this correctly! @kloey74 ... it was a real treat all your gifts you are very talented!


Great reap!! Her pumpkins are always so cool, and her paintings (love the swirly background behind the tree!). The mirror is creepy and I adore that spiderweb candlestick holder!


----------



## farblefumble

deathrisesagain said:


> Witchful Thinking, I'm sorry about the loss of your car and hopefully the back pain subsides soon. I am one that is definitely no stranger to pain having been injured in the service and have pain every day. Pain is no one's friend, and hopefully you don't have to go through too much and not for long either.


WitchfulThinking...so sorry to hear about your accident. I'm glad you are ok!

Death- I understand...I was in a car that flipped 19 years ago. After 3 knee surgeries, the pain is still there everyday. But it makes us who we are.


----------



## somethingwicked1959

Ladyfrog said:


> I think you definitely earned the right to do whatever you want! That must have been so scary (not in the fun way). I hope you are feeling better now!


Dear God woman, so sorry to read this. Sending healing thoughts and energy to you. ?


----------



## Hearthfire

Thanks y'all. I still need one more knee surgery because the last 2 times they had it open, they for whatever reason never repaired my torn ACL or meniscus. But I'm still able to work my 12 hr shifts in the ICU. Like Farblefumble says, it makes us who we are. It makes me better at taking care of my patients.


----------



## kloey74

LadyWraith said:


> I hope I am doing this right!? .... I FINALLY am thanking my reaper !!!!! First year being a part of this and it was amazing the things I recieved !!!! (As I'm writing this my kids are all over me but this is important and needs to finally be done! ...sorry kids mummy needs to ignore you for 5 more minutes!)
> 
> Ok FIRST I started opening the box and I SQUEALED when I was greeted by this perfect face
> View attachment 723089
> 
> I could still smell the fresh paint and I am so impressed with it this will definitely become a centerpiece every year! I wish everyone could see the detail its rough and I've been trying to figure out how it's made since I got it!
> View attachment 723090
> I would have been happy just with this but there's more!!
> In love with this hand painted tree already have it hanging up!
> View attachment 723092
> now this next piece is super freaky and I've never seen anything like this ! I'm so intrigued and stared at it way too long with admiration how did you make this!? So freaky!
> View attachment 723093
> then to top it off there were these really cool candle sticks
> View attachment 723095
> I wish I could hug ya but a big old THANK YOU will have to do! Sorry this is coming to you so late hope you see this and I posted this correctly! @kloey74 ... it was a real treat all your gifts you are very talented!


You are so very welcome. This is my favorite time of year so I love being able to make all this stuff. The pumpkin is actually a funkin that I cover with modge podge and cotton. I was super stoked when I found the picture frame because I already knew how I wanted to make the mirror. And I just love painting trees. I have them all over my house. LOL


----------



## somethingwicked1959

deathrisesagain said:


> Witchful Thinking, I'm sorry about the loss of your car and hopefully the back pain subsides soon. I am one that is definitely no stranger to pain having been injured in the service and have pain every day. Pain is no one's friend, and hopefully you don't have to go through too much and not for long either.


Thank you for your sacrifices. ??


----------



## dbruner

LadyWraith, your reap is awesome. I have not been on in about a week, so lots of reaps to catch up on!


----------



## dbruner

All caught up and WOW! I am amazed at everyone's creativity and generosity and thanks everyone for sharing pics of everything. This is the best time of year!!


----------



## Ladyfrog

I have been reaped!!! Thank you very, very much to my rescue reaper Bethene!!! I'm sorry you had to rescue me but know that I am so honored to be your victim! Picture time! I don't know how to put the pictures in between text so the pictures are all at the end. First we have a festive box - then inside we have such cute wrapping paper! Where did you find it? Even orange bubble wrap! First item is this spooky lady (she doesn't have a name yet so I'm open to suggestions). Next is creepy cloth in two varieties - always useful! A flood light for the yard - excellent! I need more lighting. Then we have a trio of cuties - kitty cookie jar, beware pumpkin and witchy frog! These will be awesome additions to my office decor. Here's a close-up of the frog - so cute! I love it! Then we have an adorable lighted haunted house complete with a sign. This will be a perfect addition to Spooky Town. And last but not least, embroidery floss (always need more) and 3 sets of earrings. Thank you so much! I love it all


----------



## somethingwicked1959

Ladyfrog said:


> I have been reaped!!! Thank you very, very much to my rescue reaper Bethene!!! I'm sorry you had to rescue me but know that I am so honored to be your victim! Picture time! I don't know how to put the pictures in between text so the pictures are all at the end. First we have a festive box - then inside we have such cute wrapping paper! Where did you find it? Even orange bubble wrap! First item is this spooky lady (she doesn't have a name yet so I'm open to suggestions). Next is creepy cloth in two varieties - always useful! A flood light for the yard - excellent! I need more lighting. Then we have a trio of cuties - kitty cookie jar, beware pumpkin and witchy frog! These will be awesome additions to my office decor. Here's a close-up of the frog - so cute! I love it! Then we have an adorable lighted haunted house complete with a sign. This will be a perfect addition to Spooky Town. And last but not least, embroidery floss (always need more) and 3 sets of earrings. Thank you so much! I love it all


Wow nice reap!! I so want to do this next year. What a fun awesome idea ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Spookerstar

LadyFrog I love the rescue reap that Bethene sent you. How cute she found you a lady frog! that ghost lady is great too. I just googled spooky lady names and my favorite that came up was Belladonna. A poisonous plant but means beautiful lady. 
I think we are just waiting to see Zerocharisma get reaped, right?


----------



## Ladyfrog

Spookerstar said:


> LadyFrog I love the rescue reap that Bethene sent you. How cute she found you a lady frog! that ghost lady is great too. I just googled spooky lady names and my favorite that came up was Belladonna. A poisonous plant but means beautiful lady.
> I think we are just waiting to see Zerocharisma get reaped, right?


Belladonna - I like that!


----------



## bethene

I was so excited when I found the little witch frog!!!
I hope the black burlap will work for your pumpkin guy!! I thought the creepy cloth over top would be kinda cool!!!
I had fun rescuing you!!
Oh..and the "wrapping" paper was a paper table cloth I cut up for your gifts. It makes great wrapping paper!!??


----------



## Ladyfrog

bethene said:


> I was so excited when I found the little witch frog!!!
> I hope the black burlap will work for your pumpkin guy!! I thought the creepy cloth over top would be kinda cool!!!
> I had fun rescuing you!!
> Oh..and the "wrapping" paper was a paper table cloth I cut up for your gifts. It makes great wrapping paper!!??


A tablecloth is genius! I looked for Halloween wrapping paper but for some reason it doesn't seem to exist. But I did get the spooky stamps today!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Ladyfrog said:


> I have been reaped!!! Thank you very, very much to my rescue reaper Bethene!!! I'm sorry you had to rescue me but know that I am so honored to be your victim! Picture time! I don't know how to put the pictures in between text so the pictures are all at the end. First we have a festive box - then inside we have such cute wrapping paper! Where did you find it? Even orange bubble wrap! First item is this spooky lady (she doesn't have a name yet so I'm open to suggestions). Next is creepy cloth in two varieties - always useful! A flood light for the yard - excellent! I need more lighting. Then we have a trio of cuties - kitty cookie jar, beware pumpkin and witchy frog! These will be awesome additions to my office decor. Here's a close-up of the frog - so cute! I love it! Then we have an adorable lighted haunted house complete with a sign. This will be a perfect addition to Spooky Town. And last but not least, embroidery floss (always need more) and 3 sets of earrings. Thank you so much! I love it all


Awesome reap!! Bethene was a great rescue reaper! I simply adore that toad!


----------



## LadyWraith

kloey74 said:


> You are so very welcome. This is my favorite time of year so I love being able to make all this stuff. The pumpkin is actually a funkin that I cover with modge podge and cotton. I was super stoked when I found the picture frame because I already knew how I wanted to make the mirror. And I just love painting trees. I have them all over my house. LOL


I wish I had even an ounce of your talent my house would be filled !!!!!! Thank you again it made my season!!!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

I second the motion for the name Belladonna!
I love the frog, it's adorable!


----------



## bethene

I was reaped!!! Will get pictures up asap!!!-


----------



## bethene

Here are my gifts from Wycked Spiryt!!! First came a cleverly decorated box! 
Then a Bethany Lowe pillow!!! It's so adorable!!! I love her work and this pillow!!!
Next was a green witch hand....i know exactly what I'm going to do with it!!
Then is a very pretty dish towel.love the embroidery!!!
Next is this completely creepy cool tree face!!!I will have to find the perfect spot for him! 
Then somes a adorable little pumpkin...home made creepy candle...and a way cool skull candle!!!
Need another post for the rest!!


----------



## bethene

Then last but certainly not least... these ornaments she made! I tried to get a close up of everyone of them..I hope you can tell how cool they are!!
Thank you so very much Wycked!!!! I love it all!!! I'm going to put the ornaments on my tree right now!!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

bethene said:


> Then last but certainly not least... these ornaments she made! I tried to get a close up of everyone of them..I hope you can tell how cool they are!!
> Thank you so very much Wycked!!!! I love it all!!! I'm going to put the ornaments on my tree right now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 723438
> View attachment 723439
> View attachment 723440
> View attachment 723441


I’m so happy you like everything Bethene. It was my first shot at crafting and I relied heavily on tutorials. Thank God for internet bloggers and Youtube! I started out with twelve glass ornaments but several were major failures, LOL! I wish I had extra time to get more and re-do them but got swamped with hubby being sick as well as unexpected opportunities at work and the haunts we do. I also had planned to make another PVC creepy candle but my glue gun quit and I didn’t get a chance to replace it.


----------



## bethene

I also posted this in the wrong thread!! Duh!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> I also posted this in the wrong thread!! Duh!!!


Lol, I wondered if this was from the 2nd reaper. Great gifts, regardless! Love that pillow


----------



## SilentRaven

LadyWraith said:


> I hope I am doing this right!? .... I FINALLY am thanking my reaper !!!!! First year being a part of this and it was amazing the things I recieved !!!! (As I'm writing this my kids are all over me but this is important and needs to finally be done! ...sorry kids mummy needs to ignore you for 5 more minutes!)
> 
> Ok FIRST I started opening the box and I SQUEALED when I was greeted by this perfect face
> View attachment 723089
> 
> I could still smell the fresh paint and I am so impressed with it this will definitely become a centerpiece every year! I wish everyone could see the detail its rough and I've been trying to figure out how it's made since I got it!
> View attachment 723090
> I would have been happy just with this but there's more!!
> In love with this hand painted tree already have it hanging up!
> View attachment 723092
> now this next piece is super freaky and I've never seen anything like this ! I'm so intrigued and stared at it way too long with admiration how did you make this!? So freaky!
> View attachment 723093
> then to top it off there were these really cool candle sticks
> View attachment 723095
> I wish I could hug ya but a big old THANK YOU will have to do! Sorry this is coming to you so late hope you see this and I posted this correctly! @kloey74 ... it was a real treat all your gifts you are very talented!


I also have a pumpkin and mirror from kloey that i absolutely love!


----------



## Spookerstar

Bethene great reap! I will have to go and check out the packages from second reaper. Wycked Spiryt where did you find that witches arm? So unusual. Great crafting by the way!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

Spookerstar said:


> Bethene great reap! I will have to go and check out the packages from second reaper. Wycked Spiryt where did you find that witches arm? So unusual. Great crafting by the way!


Thanks. The witches arm cam from a small shop in Los Alamos. I thought it was really unique as well. I confess, I bought one for Bethene and one to keep for myself.


----------



## Fractoggen

I am waiting for this picture still.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Anyone still waiting for a reap??


----------



## bethene

ZeroCarisma but hers is on the way.
I think the 1st box got lost... So another one is coming


----------



## Jacki Lantern

Spookie pookie said:


> I got another beautiful bowl, witches legs hanging decoration a beautiful card and theese fab sunglasses
> View attachment 721687
> 
> Cookie cutters, more tinsel and this beautiful haunted house with the ghosts
> View attachment 721688
> 
> Here is some pics of it all together
> View attachment 721689
> 
> View attachment 721691
> View attachment 721690
> 
> View attachment 721692
> 
> Thank you so much to my amazing reaper @farblefumble ?


The sunglasses are tooooo frikken cool!!!!! ?


----------



## bethene

ZeroCarisma's gifts hopefully will come soon!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> ZeroCarisma's gifts hopefully will come soon!!


I can't wait to see them! I keep checking to see if it's bee delivered, yet!


----------



## zerocharisma

WitchyKitty said:


> I can't wait to see them! I keep checking to see if it's bee delivered, yet!


? me too!! Got a lot of family birthdays in October, so with that and all the spooky online shopping I've been doing, we've had so many parcels delivered to the house. I get excited every time!


----------



## Spookerstar

Excited to see!


----------



## dbruner

I got such a wonderful reap from you zerocharisma, I can't wait to see yours!!


----------



## zerocharisma

dbruner said:


> I got such a wonderful reap from you zerocharisma, I can't wait to see yours!!


I keep thinking that my reaper must be going crazy waiting to see me post as well!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Thank you so much Spookyspoof for the wonder surprise I recieved in the mail today. I recieved a set of purple balloons that spell out Hocus Pocus and a personalized 2020 wall calendar! I love it so much! I'll post pics of everything once I get home from work tonight.Thank you once again for my real this year.


----------



## Spookerstar

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Thank you so much Spookyspoof for the wonder surprise I recieved in the mail today. I recieved a set of purple balloons that spell out Hocus Pocus and a personalized 2020 wall calendar! I love it so much! I'll post pics of everything once I get home from work tonight.Thank you once again for my real this year.


Wow you receive additions to your reap? How fun! Cant wait to see photos


----------



## SpookySpoof

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Thank you so much Spookyspoof for the wonder surprise I recieved in the mail today. I recieved a set of purple balloons that spell out Hocus Pocus and a personalized 2020 wall calendar! I love it so much! I'll post pics of everything once I get home from work tonight.Thank you once again for my real this year.


I’m so sorry it was held up at NY. I really enjoyed doing the calendar. Did take me a while ( after stalking ) so really relived it got there!


----------



## bethene

I received these wonderful gifts from JimmyMM!! The witch is gorgeous!! She will make a fabulous addition to my collection! The ornaments and garland are going right on my tree! The skull and chain are going to be held by my reaper! The rat is gping in a cauldron I am decorating for by my front door ..the pumpkins and burlap are great additions to my crafting supplies!! Thank you so very much!!!!
I some how got duplicates again! My little Kirby loves this too!!?


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> I received these wonderful gifts from JimmyMM!! The witch is gorgeous!! She will make a fabulous addition to my collection! The ornaments and garland are going right on my tree! The skull and chain are going to be held by my reaper! The rat is gping in a cauldron I am decorating for by my front door ..the pumpkins and burlap are great additions to my crafting supplies!! Thank you so very much!!!!
> I some how got duplicates again! My little Kirby loves this too!!?
> 
> 
> View attachment 724821
> View attachment 724822
> View attachment 724823
> 
> View attachment 724821
> View attachment 724822


Awesome gifts!! Love your witch! Love seeing more pics of Kirby, too!


----------



## jimmyMM

Glad you liked! Thanks for all you do in organizing and directing the annual Reap!


----------



## Momof2!

Ok hopefully I can get some more pictures uploaded. This reap was unreal. My reaper is still a secret. Im going to try and figure it out. 
My daughter is getting ready for her party now and I am helping her. You made this party awesome. Its not even started but everything looks fantastic!


----------



## bethene

I know Holly Haunter hasn't been reaped...any one else?


----------



## zerocharisma

I've been reaped! I'VE BEEN REAPED!

..and by Her Royal Spookiness, the Reaper Queen herself no less! Thank you so much @bethene for being my rescue reaper - so kind and generous of you ❤
What a perfect antidote to the post-Halloween blues it was to recieve your parcel. I squealed and almost hugged the delivery driver when I opened the front door!

My emotional journey has been - ?????

First joy injection was the beautifully decorated box - I studied it completely while impatiently waiting for my boyfriend @Vlad Tepes to get home from work so I could open it up!









And the first thing I saw when I finally got inside? CHEESE POPCORN! The neon orange kind ? Thank you!! I know this was a strange request, but you don't know how happy it makes me!










And then all these perplexing purple packages packed with palpable promise!









Sweet little pennant and metal bat garland - these fit in so perfectly with our style of decorating, with me being a forum newbie I'm so impressed with you just instantly 'getting' me @bethene but then I guess you're the reaping matchmaker extraordinaire so it makes sense!









This cheeky grinning vintage style black cat, posed with a jack o lantern is a shelf ornament - love him! And candycorn - we can't get this in the UK, so very cool to be able to enjoy this!










Gorgeous 'halloween' garland - it's kind of padded and the fabric has all different textures and finishes. This guy has some real razzmatazz! I love me some razzmatazz ??










Couple of charming antique style children! These scream American style to me! I'd never find them in the UK! Aren't they sweeeet? And some cute felt stickers! Future victims can expect to see these pop up when I decorate your parcels!










Group shot! Look at how gorgeous all these goodies look together! That perfect halloween colour palette is like a balm for my eyes. Thank you SO MUCH again @bethene for this lovely cohesive and thoughtful gift - YOU RULE! Reaper QUEEN! ❤


----------



## gatorgirl35

zerocharisma said:


> I've been reaped! I'VE BEEN REAPED!
> 
> ..and by Her Royal Spookiness, the Reaper Queen herself no less! Thank you so much @bethene for being my rescue reaper - so kind and generous of you ❤
> What a perfect antidote to the post-Halloween blues it was to recieve your parcel. I squealed and almost hugged the delivery driver when I opened the front door!
> 
> My emotional journey has been - ?????
> 
> First joy injection was the beautifully decorated box - I studied it completely while impatiently waiting for my boyfriend @Vlad Tepes to get home from work so I could open it up!
> View attachment 726167
> 
> 
> And the first thing I saw when I finally got inside? CHEESE POPCORN! The neon orange kind ? Thank you!! I know this was a strange request, but you don't know how happy it makes me!
> 
> View attachment 726168
> 
> 
> And then all these perplexing purple packages packed with palpable promise!
> 
> View attachment 726169
> 
> Sweet little pennant and metal bat garland - these fit in so perfectly with our style of decorating, with me being a forum newbie I'm so impressed with you just instantly 'getting' me @bethene but then I guess you're the reaping matchmaker extraordinaire so it makes sense!
> View attachment 726170
> 
> 
> This cheeky grinning vintage style black cat, posed with a jack o lantern is a shelf ornament - love him! And candycorn - we can't get this in the UK, so very cool to be able to enjoy this!
> 
> View attachment 726171
> 
> 
> Gorgeous 'halloween' garland - it's kind of padded and the fabric has all different textures and finishes. This guy has some real razzmatazz! I love me some razzmatazz ??
> 
> View attachment 726174
> 
> 
> Couple of charming antique style children! These scream American style to me! I'd never find them in the UK! Aren't they sweeeet? And some cute felt stickers! Future victims can expect to see these pop up when I decorate your parcels!
> 
> View attachment 726175
> 
> 
> Group shot! Look at how gorgeous all these goodies look together! That perfect halloween colour palette is like a balm for my eyes. Thank you SO MUCH again @bethene for this lovely cohesive and thoughtful gift - YOU RULE! Reaper QUEEN! ❤
> 
> View attachment 726176


This is an awesome reap!!!! Well worth the wait!


----------



## zerocharisma

I also want to say to my original Reaper:

I'm so sorry your parcel hasn't made it to me. I fully appreciate that making the effort to put together or make someone a gift, paying to send it across the world (i know it's CRAZY expensive to post internationally), waiting excitedly to see a post and then not getting to see it arrive and be enjoyed must be an awful lot more painful than not receiving a gift ?

Who knows, maybe it will find it's way here eventually, but in the meantime -
If you have photos of your reap, please post them and please also DM me your address. I'd love to send you a little something to help make up for the disappointment.


----------



## WitchyKitty

zerocharisma said:


> I've been reaped! I'VE BEEN REAPED!
> 
> ..and by Her Royal Spookiness, the Reaper Queen herself no less! Thank you so much @bethene for being my rescue reaper - so kind and generous of you ❤
> What a perfect antidote to the post-Halloween blues it was to recieve your parcel. I squealed and almost hugged the delivery driver when I opened the front door!
> 
> My emotional journey has been - ?????
> 
> First joy injection was the beautifully decorated box - I studied it completely while impatiently waiting for my boyfriend @Vlad Tepes to get home from work so I could open it up!
> View attachment 726167
> 
> 
> And the first thing I saw when I finally got inside? CHEESE POPCORN! The neon orange kind ? Thank you!! I know this was a strange request, but you don't know how happy it makes me!
> 
> View attachment 726168
> 
> 
> And then all these perplexing purple packages packed with palpable promise!
> 
> View attachment 726169
> 
> Sweet little pennant and metal bat garland - these fit in so perfectly with our style of decorating, with me being a forum newbie I'm so impressed with you just instantly 'getting' me @bethene but then I guess you're the reaping matchmaker extraordinaire so it makes sense!
> View attachment 726170
> 
> 
> This cheeky grinning vintage style black cat, posed with a jack o lantern is a shelf ornament - love him! And candycorn - we can't get this in the UK, so very cool to be able to enjoy this!
> 
> View attachment 726171
> 
> 
> Gorgeous 'halloween' garland - it's kind of padded and the fabric has all different textures and finishes. This guy has some real razzmatazz! I love me some razzmatazz ??
> 
> View attachment 726174
> 
> 
> Couple of charming antique style children! These scream American style to me! I'd never find them in the UK! Aren't they sweeeet? And some cute felt stickers! Future victims can expect to see these pop up when I decorate your parcels!
> 
> View attachment 726175
> 
> 
> Group shot! Look at how gorgeous all these goodies look together! That perfect halloween colour palette is like a balm for my eyes. Thank you SO MUCH again @bethene for this lovely cohesive and thoughtful gift - YOU RULE! Reaper QUEEN! ❤
> 
> View attachment 726176


Fantastic reap!! I really, really love the bat garland, the figures are so sweet, love the funny cat, the Halloween banner is really cool with all the different colors and textures, the little Halloween pennant is cute, I love owls, so the stickers are fun......and now I am seriously craving cheese popcorn!!!!! I'm so happy to see you were finally reaped! Great job being a rescue reaper, bethene!!
(Even though you were rescued, I still hope your original package shows up! Like you asked, it would be cool if your Reaper did take some pics and can, at least, share with us what they made or bought!!)


----------



## WitchyKitty

Isn't there still someone who needs to be reaped??


----------



## bethene

Everyone in the big reaper has been reaped!!! One in the 2nd is waitingbut it's on its way!


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> Everyone in the big reaper has been reaped!!! One in the 2nd is waitingbut it's on its way!


Awesome! Great reaps this year, eveyone!! We have such a terrific, thoughtful group of people who join these Secret Reapers!!! ??
Bethene, once again, thank you for all the work you put in organizing these exchanges and helping people out when needed! You rock! ??


----------



## 66539

bethene said:


> Everyone in the big reaper has been reaped!!! One in the 2nd is waitingbut it's on its way!


Thanks, Bethene. I have no idea how you pull it off year after year. You're amazing. Sure, there are great folks helping out by being reapers, but the organization that needs to be in place for all of us to do what we do is beyond critical, and that is what you provide. Thank you so much.


----------

